# The Grateful Thread



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok folks, here it is.  A dedicated thread for everything Grateful Dead and Jam Band related.  

Post to your hearts desire if you want to talk about our favorite bands such as the Dead, Phish, String Cheese, Umphree's Mcgee, Yonder Mountain String Band 
and, of course, 23A/Third Rail


 :beer:

Edit: Sorry DMC.


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Post to your hearts desire if you want to talk about our favorite bands such as the Dead, Phish, String Cheese, Umphree's Mcgee, Yonder Mountain String Band
> and, of course, Route 23.
> 
> :beer:



That would be 23A.... 
 Playing this Saturday at O'Neils in Hunter - from 7 to 11PM..  

So - anybody hearing the Phish reunion rumours???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed, Damn ... I knew that!  Where are you guys playing for MLK weekend?  

I haven't heard anything about Phish getting back together, that would be sweet!


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Fixed, Damn ... I knew that!  Where are you guys playing for MLK weekend?



If MLK weekend is the 21st - then - my other band Third Rail is playing the Yatch Club in Tanersville...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

Nope it's 13,14,15,16th of January.


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Nope it's 13,14,15,16th of January.



I always celebrate Martin Luther King Day by 
"GOIN' TO THE MOUNTAINTOP!!!"


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 The History Teacher in me appreciates that joke 
Have you been to the mountaintop?    :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2006)

*'Twas the Week 'Fore Thanksgiving *


‘Twas the week 'fore Thanksgiving and all through the land,
People downloaded shows from their favorite band.

The files they flew off Archive.org with speed,
They had every Dead soundboard an addict could need.

From Cornell '77 to a jam with Grace Slick,
Don't forget Fillmore East '70-- that shit was sick.

All was happy for Deadheads in cyberspace,
Who would never again listen to garbage like Steal Your Face.

But all was not right in the Land of the Dead,
The revenue had turned from black into red.

The Dick's Picks they sat and collected dust,
Especially 35-- Man, that was a bust!

Just then the mean old grinch, who was named Bob Weir
Said, "Hey, what the fuck is happening here?"

"They're stealing my money-- my kid's college fund.
I've been checking my portfolio and feeling quite stunned.

"This cannot go on. The downloading must desist.
If I lose another cent, I'm gonna be pissed."

And with a wave of his hand (and his lawyer's phone call),
The free downloads stopped-- once and for all.

The Archive lost soundboards and audience tapes too,
And Deadheads seemed to think this decision, it blew.

The Deadheads were angry-- they made quite a fuss:
"Why would the Dead pull this shit over on us?"

"Let's boycott every CD and t-shirt and ticket.
If Bob Weir needs money, we'll tell him to stick it."

But then from the East there arose such a clatter,
Phil Lesh had arrived to see what was the matter.

Outraged he was by the Dead’s strange decision.
The policy, he said, needed revision.

In a wave of his hand, he released a free board tape
With a long ‘Caution’ jam that left many mouths agape.

And for Mickey Hart? You know he couldn’t be left out of the flap.
“Remember me,” he cried. “I do the ‘Fire on the Mountain’ rap.”

“I agree with Phil,” he said. “Although it makes me shiver
Because I can’t stand to be near that jerk and his liver.”

The foundation was shaking; they called Dennis McNally.
He traveled in quickly to stop the protest rally.

“On Pigpen, on T.C., on Godchaux, on Mydland,
On Hornsby, on Welnick­Wait. Who’s Welnick? He ain’t in the band,”

“The AUD tapes are back,” McNally had cried.
“There was a misunderstanding.” But it smelled like he lied.

The AUDs were returned to Archive.org,
But soundboards had been assimilated into the Borg.

“Bullshit!” Deadheads yelled. “Music should be free.”
“Tough shit,” Bob Weir said. “It’ll cost you a fee.”

“The boycott is on,” they said. “We’ll kick your butts.”
“Fine,” Weir retorted. “Suck on my nuts.”

When hopes were fading and the end was neigh,
Someone had pointed up into the sky.

Gently floating, upon a white cloud he sat.
A bushy beard spoke from a big mound of fat.

“Why the hell are you all acting so crazy?
This looks like a scene from a film by Scorsese.”

“Everyone here needs to shut up and chill.
And what happened to Weir? He looks over the hill!”

“Jerry,” Weir cried. “It’s so great to see ya.
But hey man. We’re broke-- just like North Korea.”

“I have an idea,” Jerry said. “From the days of old.
Go sell my toilet. People thought I shit gold.”

Then he picked up a guitar and played for the masses.
And smiles were found amongst those shaking asses.

The solo, it finished with ooohs and with ahhhs.
Then he concluded by saying, “Where’s my Häagen-Dazs?”


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2006)

dmc - did you actually write this - ??  If so, I am impressed.  You would give Dr. Suess and Hunter his own bad self a run for their money.  A nice parody!!
Cheers, dude!   :beer: 

So to ask the question - any chance the SBDs are coming back for download on archive.org??


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2006)

I fucking love the Grateful Dead.  There's no other band anywhere that sounded like them or played live like them.  If I go more than a couple of days without listening to some Dead I start to go into withdrawal.  

I know a lot of people who don't know or appreciate the Dead (I'm married to one), and the beef I always heard from my non-Deadhead friends was that the Dead's primarily studio recordings were pretty lousy quality compared to lots of other more popular recordings of the time.  Just compare Aoxomoxoa to Abbey Road and it's pretty amazing to realize they came out the same year.  But, the Beatles had a HUGE recording budget and the Dead were just getting by trying to make a living.  For me, one of the coolest elements of the Dead was that they looked like a bunch of my friends, and it almost seemed that instead of Garcia and Weir and Lesh, it could have been almost any one of my circle of friends, or the extended circle of Deadhead friends I knew or met up there on the stage.  That lent a certain amount of democracy and inclusion that you just didn't sense when you were going to see, oh, David Bowie or The Who or The Stones.  Not that I didn't love those bands (I did and still do), but the Dead just seemed like a bunch of guys that could have been living on the other side of town, smoking the weed they grew and raising horses.  The 70s were kinda cool that way.  

The other thing that was unique and wonderful about the Dead was the positive-ness of their music.  I saw an interview with Garcia years ago where he said he always tried to make music from a place of joy, which just blew me away.  What a wonderful statement.  It's really hard to try to be positive and add uplifting things to the world.  Anyone can be an asshole and be negative, but it takes real guts and determination and tenacity to make a positve contribution.  I've never forgotten that.   

I saw the Dead about a dozen times berween 1977 and 1983, and then again a couple times in 1989 and 1990.  My favorite period is the Third Band which was from roughly late 1970/early 1971 until the hiatus in Oct. 1974.  The band with one drummer and when Keith could actually stay awake and remember to play was pretty amazing.

1st Band (Proto-Dead): 1965 - early 1967
2nd Band (Pigpen's Band):  1967 - 1970
3rd Band (The Jazz Combo):  1971 - 1974
4th Band (Listen to the Music Play!): 1976 - 1979
5th Band (They Suck: The Junkie Years): 1980 - 1984
6th Band (Let's Have Fun & Make Money): 1985 - 1990
7th Band (This is the End):  1992 - 1995

Favorite Dead tunes (in no particular order):

Jack Straw
The Other One
China Cat Sunflower
Mississippi Half-Step
Wharf Rat
Sugar Magnolia
Bertha
Dark Star
Deal


Dead songs I don't care if I never hear again:

Alabama Getaway
Morning Dew  (I know, I know - I'm a heretic)
Dancing in the Streets
Shakedown Street
Franklin's Tower
Anything by Brent Mydland


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't write the poem.... It was sent to me with no author...  unfortunately...

You are a heretic for not liking "Morning Dew" That song still brings a tear to my eye...  Jerry's gravely voice sideslipping around an apocolyptic event...

As fat as Brent is concerned...  I thought he was awesome!!!!  "Tons Of Steel", "Far From Me", "Easy To Love You", "Just A Little Light"...

I even liked "I will take You Home"....  But not until after he died...  wierd I know...

Awesome keyboard player and a great singer...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2006)

DMC that was great. 

 BeanoNYC thatks for taking the lead.
 I was lazy cool thread. 
 These days my money vacation time and deadication lies on the Phil side. 
 My old touring buddies some still stop by call it the New Dead.  
I have seen most of the different band organization with the excetption om Kimock and the RR Earth guys. 

 Stay pretty local 7 to 8 hours from home at the most.  I did make the Q's last Red Rocks appearance cause it just made sense.
 I think I'm sitting at 54 Phil shows (8 ordered for the spring tour)  and 119 Dead.  Never counted Jerry or Ratdog or Go ahead or the other side bands or Further festivals.  around 250+ ticketed Dead related shows probably a bit more.  

Kind of stopped until Phil's band came out.  

The thing in the old days no money plenty of time as I get older money a little easier, but can't miss a kids sporting event to catch a show.

Chile Franklins Towers Rocks in both Bobby's and Phil's band these days.  I kind of like the Jerry versions myself also.

Tour highlights... I went through the NY state Museum in Albany on one of the Spring Albany tours and it was with my buddy Kevin.
 Jerry and some very young lady with him  said hellow and just left him some privacy. 
 Ran into Billy and Mickey at a Go Ahead show in West Hartford the Augora Ball room.  Literally we bumbed into each other. 
 I met Vince at A Mickey Hart show in Hampton beach got his Auto.  I met and chatted a bit with Phil at a Blood drive in Phili a few years back got my picture all that Jazz.

I saw the 1st Unbroken Chain.

Ow thankx Mrs for letting me go.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out the Philzone board.  Phil asked to have it shut down for a bit.  www.philzone.com   ... read message from Phil.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Check out the Philzone board.  Phil asked to have it shut down for a bit.  www.philzone.com   ... read message from Phil.



Phil is awesome..


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 5, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot of dickheads out there who need the attention they can only get anonymously on a board like this or PhilZone.  It's pretty sad.  How'd you like to be as famous as Phil?  I bet he has to hide everywhere he goes just to stay away from all the nuts.  He's remarkably patient......


----------



## Vortex (Jan 6, 2006)

As with any board there is good and bad.  I post on DNC... the Dead's own board a bit.  Usually in the ski pages. 
 The Philzone gives a lot of good info, but it all starts with Phil.  I'm registered there but don't post.
  I'll play by his rules if I can go to shows.  Why would you not anyway?  I am amazed what people will do.  On line activities do leave accoutability issues a little difficult at times.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2006)

I locked the other threads related.  I thought one thread would work better and keep us all together.  Thankx Bob


----------



## ckofer (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you suppose that standing in front of a ticket counter with a tie-dye, a worn-out look, an index finger lazily pointed to the air and a little sign that states "I need a miracle" would get you on the mountain for nothing?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2006)

I do MO.  No miracle here unless I'm giving them.
Waiting for MO to come in currently for Phili and Providence.  and no I don't see it working at a ski area. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2006)

* Grateful Dead on Playboy After Dark 1969 * 

Really cool footage.  Mountains of the moon and St. Stephen.  (Chopped down for time)   Get a load of them!!!!! Phil is the best.  Where's Pigpen though?  Looks like they had a fill-in.....no?

Enjoy!


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, man - the squares just don't get it, now do they?  Hef is standing off to the side trying to _*boogie*_ with his date and doesn't realize this isn't the kind of dance music he's used to.  By about halfway through St. Stephen I'm guessing he wished he had agreed to book Sly & the Family Stone instead.  Bet the Dead never played there again.  Wow.....

Great version of Mountains of the Moon.  Young Garcia with no glasses throughout and being interviewed by Hef!  How ridiculous, but he plays it straight.  What a pro.  Check out the massive beehive hairdos on the chickies at the Playboy Club.  And that's TC (Tom Constanten) on organ who was with the band for about 2 years from 1968-70.  There's a couple of brief shots of Pig playing congas in the back almost at the end of St. Stephen.

Oh, boy - that's a keeper.  Thanks for finding it!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> And that's TC (Tom Constanten) on organ who was with the band for about 2 years from 1968-70.  There's a couple of brief shots of Pig playing congas in the back almost at the end of St. Stephen.
> !



I should have known that ..... thanks!


----------



## marcski (Jan 12, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> * Grateful Dead on Playboy After Dark 1969 *
> 
> Really cool footage.  Mountains of the moon and St. Stephen.  (Chopped down for time)   Get a load of them!!!!! Phil is the best.  Where's Pigpen though?  Looks like they had a fill-in.....no?
> 
> Enjoy!



That is awesome find, Beano..quality is avg at best, but wow, the boys look great and you can tell they were having fun with the bunnies.  

Oh, I caught a glimpse of pigpen during st. stephen like chilemass said....


----------



## ckofer (Jan 13, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 13 yr old and I watched it last night. He was pretty sure that the organist was Kip from Napoleon Dynamite. see http://www.timandshawna.net/tim_movies/napoleon_dynamite/napoleon_dynamite.html
. This is the same kid who, while be quizzed on band members on a GD special on tv, declared Phil to be "Bill Gates better looking brother?" . It's time to have the talk.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2006)

Tc was in the mix at that time.  I had seen a VHS version of this a while back.  Very cool linc.  DH of the day in my book. Thankx for the linc. :beer:


I love how it was easy forward the treat. It  was shared.  

Phil and friends Beacon tickets are are sale today at ticket master.  www.ticketmaster.com

I support Ruby and crew at www.gdtstoo.com  myself


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my Providence tickets Tuesday, just waiting for Phili know.  www.gdtstoo.com the only way to go.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 29, 2006)

If the acoustic aspects & roots of the GD appeal to you, check out these guys:

http://www.themammals.net

and

http://www.hotbutteredrum.net/

Both bands have dates at the Stone Church in Newmarket, NH.

Hot Buttered Rum is a bit less traditional but the vibe is right.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2006)

How is the stone church?  I have heard that a few good acts have played there.  and thanks for the tip.

I got my Phili Phil tickets.  Pitt for Sat Decent double letter seats Orch Right center for Friday and Sunday.  GDTSToo  took good care of me thanks Ruby and Crew.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 30, 2006)

Stone Church: holds 200 people, now smoke-free, great shows. Phish played there in the mid 80s. Also saw Melvin Seals with JGB there a few years ago. 

http://www.thestonechurch.com/


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2006)

Very Cool.  BeanoNYC did you pick up a Hammerstein ticket?


----------



## GGreen (Feb 1, 2006)

*Phish reunion rumor!*

from: http://www.phish.net/

" Phish has registered a new domain (as of 11/29/05), www.jemprecords.com, with JEMP presumably standing for Jon Ernest Mike Page. It isn't clear whether this is a new label, a new company, or just a site to promo the MSG 12/31/95 release.

The rumor part (as discussed on PT and ohkeepa) is that "Dionysian Productions and JEMP" has purportedly reserved MSG for 10/28/06 and 10/29, and the Philly Spectrum for 10/31/06. Further rumors contend word of a summer 2006 tour. But there is no official confirmation of any of this show news, and at least one source denies that such events are being planned - though does not deny the possiblity of a reunion. As indicated by Trey in recent interviews (that he is "not ruling out playing with Mike, Page and Fish") and in informal conversations (that they are "working on logistics of a Phish comeback") suggest that a reunion is inevitable, though perhaps not imminent."


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

If they come back... 
I hope they still don't suck like they did at the end..

That being said... I'd go...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw something on DNC about Phish in that time fame.  I thought I saw MSG on Halloween and the spectrum before that.  I sure I had it backwards.  
I have no interest in either date or event.

  Phil and Friends is where I go mostly.

Phil and Friends is mentioned for Bonaroo. 

Just to old for that sized crowd these days.

Looks like Bobby's tour is setting up. Hampton Beach and Bost probably all I care about for that run.   www.ratdog.org


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> If they come back...
> I hope they still don't suck like they did at the end..
> 
> That being said... I'd go...




being one of the those over moderating moderators. :wink: I'll let this go. 

 GD thread anyway.  We have an other music thread.  Doug what is going  on with your band these days?


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry - just adding my .02...  Phish was a band I discovered during my Jerry sucks period...

My band(Third Rail) is playing this weekend at Hunter.. ONeils(7PM tp 11PM)

Started another band a couple weeks ago - going to play all funk..  Got a DJ in the mix...Debuting at the Latitude 42 event at Hunter..  Playing on the outside stage at 5:00 2/11..  Ultimate goal is to play the Mountain Jam at Hunter ths June..


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

Doug I thought you post was cool in the announcement file.
 No issue here.
 Just having fun.  I never made it to mountain Jam last year.  I did appreciate the invite.  Maybe I'll get out there this year....  and I never got Phish. Glad others did.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 1, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Dead did suck at the end....IMHO they were washed up after about 1991..... :blink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Doug I thought you post was cool in the announcement file.
> No issue here.
> Just having fun.  I never made it to mountain Jam last year.  I did appreciate the invite.  Maybe I'll get out there this year....  and I never got Phish. Glad others did.



Jerry once said "The Grateful Dead is like licorice - you either like it or you don't"

I feel that way about music - and specifically Phish..  I like (old) Phish cause they play to my influences..  Which isn't so strange - because Trey grew up in NJ and is the same age as me..

Come to Mt Jam - stay at my house!!!  Rumours are flying right now about who's playing..

Also - thinking about Bonaroo...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

Thankx for the invite. 

 When it is and who play's would make a difference.

  Bonnaroo just too big too far. 

 I did my share of GD stadium shows and I did the Highgate Dead thing.  Events that big just are not my thing any more.

Fair weather music tour guy these days.  I do have tickets for 8 Phil and friends shows in Feb though.  I guess it matters again who plays where and when.

thanks keep me posted.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Thankx for the invite.
> 
> When it is and who play's would make a difference.



June 3rd - So far i hear Spearhead is booked - rumours include Mule, Phil and Friends, Trey Anistasio.


And of course my band...


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2006)

To me...the entire road to the phish "break-up" and now the possible reunion etc. just enforces how amazing the Dead were.  I mean phish broke up after what, about a third (at most a half) of the years that the Dead were together.  Longevity means a lot and says a lot of the band.  Agreed, the last number of years were barely a shadow of their oldselves.

Also, I have to agree with Ckofer about Hot Buttered Rum String Band.  They are really amazing....all should check them out.

Finally, I have now downloaded all of the PAF official released shows and they are just fabulous.  After listening to them extensively, I have to agree with Bob that PAF is one of the best things going these days.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

There are certainly a lot of really good bands out there...  

Phish did break up but the Dead also kinda broke up for a while too...  


the demands of running a band and the organisation that supports it are brutal...


----------



## GGreen (Feb 1, 2006)

*i'd go too*

the last trey show i saw at jones beach was pretty bad, but i hope phish can come back solid if they do.

In better news, the New Orleans Heritage Jazz Festival will be going on this year as usual!!!!  It will still be hosted at the Fairgrounds and should be a blast!  Can't wait!


----------



## taul (Feb 1, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Stone Church: holds 200 people, now smoke-free, great shows. Phish played there in the mid 80s. Also saw Melvin Seals with JGB there a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.thestonechurch.com/



New England Skiing and Jam/Funk Music, two of my favorite things all in one spot!

I hope that you all come and check out The Stone Church if you get a chance. My name is Paul, and I'm one of the three guys who bought and saved the place a couple years ago. I also lurk about on these boards from time to time.

If your ever there, stop by and say hey. I'm the tall fella with a beard and ponytail. I'm usually working in the kitchen.

Upcoming Shows of interest:
2/3 Percy Hill Trio 
2/10 The Mammals
2/16 Ryan Montbleau Band (great funky soul out of Boston)
2/24 Moon Boot Lover
3/2 The Breakfast 
3/10 Jim Weider (the Band) with Tony Levin (Bass God)
3/17 Tea Leaf Green (My new favorite band in the universe)
4/13-14 Hot Buttered Rum String Band

Shoot an email or a PM if you ever have any questions about shows.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

I got on the bus in 1985.  I found the Hornsby years my favorite.  I enjoyed the Brent years as well.  I hear more about the Brent years know than I did then. 
 I did not think the Dead sucked at any point. I thought they were pretty tight in the later years. 

 I could not go on tour 3 times a year anymore anyway.  Work, family and age started to get in the way.
 1995 did look like we were in trouble.  I still have all my tickets from the last Boston Garden run.  Well the one that never happened. I had a front row ticket for the last night.  I did not miss a show there in the 90's.

DMC if Phil is there,  you got a roomate.  Phil said he would play with Warren this year.  Most thought it would be at the Beacon run. Summer tour would be good great.  

Here we go on the that 3 tour again thing.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, very cool.  thankx for not lurking.  We are a mixed group of mellow outdoor sports lovers.  A few of us have a love for live music as well.  I'll check the band options and stop by sometime.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2006)

taul said:
			
		

> I hope that you all come and check out The Stone Church if you get a chance. My name is Paul, and I'm one of the three guys who bought and saved the place a couple years ago. I also lurk about on these boards from time to time.
> 
> If your ever there, stop by and say hey. I'm the tall fella with a beard and ponytail. I'm usually working in the kitchen.
> 
> ...



Jim Weider Band is from my neck of the woods!!! 
What a great band - expecially with Levin - also from my area...

Good luck!!  I'l try and stop in sometime!!

Interested in booking a funk band from the Catskill mountains?


----------



## GGreen (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Paul, I've been hearing a lot of Tea Leaf Green on Sirius radio lately and they're pretty awesome.  How far is The Stone Church from Mt Snow, I'd love to come check out that show


----------



## taul (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm actually surprised that was my first post here, I figured I would have chimed in on something before now. We'll the ice is broken now, you're all going to have to put up with me now.

Mt Snow to Newmarket is about 2+ hours dependng on weather/traffic. Take 9 East to Keene, then 101 to Exeter. I grew up skiing over that way at Magic, Bromley, Stratton, and Snow so I've done that drive many, many times.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 2, 2006)

They said in the news today that Phil saw his shadow in Pennsylvania. I thought he was from California.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone have "So many roads"?

I think I was at the November 85 in the meadowlands...

"What you are, and what you're meant to be...."

http://arts.ucsc.edu/gdead/agdl/cassidy.html


----------



## Vortex (Feb 2, 2006)

Brettski, have you been around lately?

I know have to miss the Phil Providence shows to go away on business, not to mention our Monday night race. Got hit twice that week. 

No on the So Many roads.  I would have to check I don't think I was in the meadowlands that fall.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 2, 2006)

Ther version of "Caution" on So Many Roads is killer.  

I was at the Meadowlands on Labor Day, 1978 and caught the last show before the Dead went to Egypt.  Marshall Tucker and Willie Nelson warmed up.  Put the tiny magic paper on my tongue as we crossed into Jersey and was so blown out by the time we got to Giants Stadium that I lost my college roomie immediately as I walked in with 100,000 of my closest friends.  Never saw another person I recognized the rest of the day, so it was a very long, hot, weird afternoon.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 2, 2006)

Now let's not overlook Lichen-a southern NH Dead covers band. I saw them first while in college (1983 or so) playing downtown Nashua near Railroad Square in a divey little club.

They've had Thursday night gigs in the Manchvegas area for years. I might just go tonight,

Check out:

http://www.lichen.net/


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Ther version of "Caution" on So Many Roads is killer.
> 
> I was at the Meadowlands on Labor Day, 1978 and caught the last show before the Dead went to Egypt.  Marshall Tucker and Willie Nelson warmed up.  Put the tiny magic paper on my tongue as we crossed into Jersey and was so blown out by the time we got to Giants Stadium that I lost my college roomie immediately as I walked in with 100,000 of my closest friends.  Never saw another person I recognized the rest of the day, so it was a very long, hot, weird afternoon.



What a long strange trip it must have been... 8)


----------



## ckofer (Feb 3, 2006)

Good start to a morning which should have been an Attitash day but we cancelled with the pending rain: flipping channels I caught the end of "Till The Morning Comes" on FOX news. It was the background music to the weather report (my eyes were still 1/2-shut). This never happens on the NH station.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2006)

My buddy  sits in with lichen sometimes,  I caught them play before the dog show at meadow brook.  the fat man rocks.  Have I heard that before?

Bad news for me I have to miss the Providence Phil shows due to work and I like getting paid. 

So anyone need 1 ticket for each night in 
providence (face). 

 I had to buy plane tickets to make the (Phili) Phil shows know, cause of time constraints.  The flight will also allow me to get back for the Az race night otherise I would miss that also. 

Way to much effort to make this all happen. Well when I'm dancin my ars off I'll think different.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 4, 2006)

Click for Phish and skiing and be *FREE*
Chances are if you liked that then you may like *THIS* from Robert Earl Keen.
*Adventure Film Works* rocks!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ckofer (Feb 5, 2006)

Superbowl Sunday, still thinking of heading to Cannon for a few runs but think this is worth clicking today:

http://arts.ucsc.edu/gdead/agdl/llra.html


----------



## ckofer (Feb 5, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Click for Phish and skiing and be *FREE*
> Chances are if you liked that then you may like *THIS* from Robert Earl Keen.
> *Adventure Film Works* rocks!
> ((*
> *))NHPH




I kind of expected:

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Phish/Free.html

but got
http://www.onlylyrics.com/read.php?id=8829

On the other hand, that's some good looking snow 
 8)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 5, 2006)

taul said:
			
		

> 3/17 Tea Leaf Green (My new favorite band in the universe)
> 
> 
> Shoot an email or a PM if you ever have any questions about shows.



You can say that again!  What a great sound they have.  I was turned on to them by Sirus' "Jam On" channel and have been downloading their shows from Archive.org.  Check em out guys.  My favorite Jam is "The Garden III"  Their keyboards are awsome.  Welcome Taul, and don't be a stranger.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting Video of LSD testing on Brittish troops.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 5, 2006)

ckofer wrote 





> I kind of expected:
> 
> http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Phish/Free.html
> 
> ...


   My bad!
Try *this* instead. It's not Phish but a little Phloyd instead. Awsome vid!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Vortex (Feb 14, 2006)

Leaving Friday am for NY.  BeanoNYC... Phone tag plan in effect.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep!  I'm looking forward to it, Bob!  I should see you around 4:30.  What line will you be coming in from on Amtrak?  If I get in before you, I'll wait in the terminal at Penn Station for you.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be in at 2.45.  Any suggestion on a local bar?


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2006)

Some videos of Phil and Trey from the other night...  So psyched for tonights show..  Going with one of my new co-workers... 

http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1TLUM8AWBDHBW10EKYWIVOTBWE  (St. Stephen)

http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2TRGEH54Q066F1GK8I2T6FLR1B
 ( Cryptical Envelopment)

http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2MBLQ7PRSO5XO2KY9NZMG0TTBR
  (Eyes of the 
World)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 15, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll be in at 2.45.  Any suggestion on a local bar?



I typicall don't go out in Midtown.  The only place that comes to mind that is decent is The Ginger Man on 36th between 5th and Madison.  They have an excellent Beer  and Scotch Menu.  It's a walk from Penn Station but not too far. Otherwise you can just grab any old bar and I'll find you.  I'll ask around.

DMC...Will you be around on Friday?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll just find a bar.  mixed reviews on last night show from what I read.  Doug enjoy.  I still have a Tues providence and a Friday Phili if anyone needs a ticket.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> DMC...Will you be around on Friday?



Nope..
Headed back to the hills tomorrow after work...  Probably won't be back in the city until next month for a couple Allman Bros shows...

I'd be willing to meet up in the City some day..  Tues and Weds are good...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 15, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll just find a bar.


  You'll have no problem doing that in Manhattan.  All in midtown are safe and friendly.  DMC .... Weekdays don't work well for this teacher.  Just keep me posted on when you'll be in and I'll let you know If I can meet up.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

I was just hoping to find a bar near the venue.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I was just hoping to find a bar near the venue.



Probably about 20 within a minutes walk, Bob.  Remember, Madison Square Garden is right at Penn Station.  Like I said, I don't usually keep myself to the East and West Village, but when I do go out in Midtown, there is no problem finding a friendly drinking establishment.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have the map gene.  I'll seek out the venue and then a close bar.  Your info builds confidence BeanoNYC.  I put up a post on DNC to see if there were any suggestions where people were hanging pre show.


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2006)

Good show last night...  no special guests..

Passenger rocked!!!

Joan is amazing!  Vocals/harmonies tightest I've heard...



Beacon Theatre, NYC 2/15/06 

Set 1: 
Passenger> Jam> 
Doin' That Rag 
Stagger Lee> Jam> 
Mr Charlie 
The Hardest Part(RA tune, Joan singing)> 
The Weight 
Cosmic Charlie 

Set 2: 
Space> Jam> 
Shakedown Street> 
New Speedway Boogie 
Cats Under The Stars> Jam> 
Magnolia Mountain> Jam> 
Uncle John's Band> Jam> 
Morning Dew 
Truckin'> 
Golden Road 

Donor Rap/Intros (by Rob) 

Encore: 
I Am The Walrus


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm hoping for the Golden road again this weekend.  Thankx for taking the time DMC. 
 Phil still has the voice thing I see.  Kind of funny.  Many think that has been a problem for years.


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for the Golden road again this weekend.  Thankx for taking the time DMC.
> Phil still has the voice thing I see.  Kind of funny.  Many think that has been a problem for years.




Golden road was great!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

BeanoNYC,  I left you a voice mail on where and when to meet.  Molly wee's 34th and 8th.  Probably just hang there if its raining.  Heard the food was okay also.


----------



## marcski (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't get out to see any of these shows...but, Bob..I do think the "vocal thing" is without a doubt, the largest problem.  Otherwise, all is pretty perfect, esp with joan or chris taking lead vocs.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

A few nights Rob has been doing the into's cause Phil lost his voice.  Many Chuckles about that.  All I need is someone to buy my extra providence and I will make out alright.

I'm so itching to go.  There is an after show tomorrow night.  Its an all star band at BB Kings place, doing that also.  Only thing left to do is (a small bit of over planning maybe) Smile, Smile,Smile.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC,  I left you a voice mail on where and when to meet.  Molly wee's 34th and 8th.  Probably just hang there if its raining.  Heard the food was okay also.



Um 34th and 8th? .... If you can't find it there, try 30th and 8th...good pints of guiness.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC,  I left you a voice mail on where and when to meet.  Molly wee's 34th and 8th.  Probably just hang there if its raining.  Heard the food was okay also.



Oh just checked my Voice Mail.  You have it as 30th and 8th on the message.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll try 30th and 8th. :idea:  
 I'm so good with numbers.  :dunce:  
  I double checked.   
 Should have just looked once and been wrong. I would have saved more time. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 18, 2006)

I met Bob at the bar a little bit after 4.  We had a bite to eat and quite a few libations.  Bob's DNC friend trickled in at numerous times before the show.  What a great crowd to hang with!  

I managed to trade my GA floor ticket in for a little extra money to one of NYC's finest scalpers for a GA Mezz ticket to hang with Bob et al.  We had a great time and the a great show.  I thought the bartender was flirting with me but looking back with a sober mind, I'm sure she was fishing for tips.  

The show was great!  Setlist copied from DNC board:

Set1: 
Midnight Hour> Sugaree> Oh My Sweet Carolina, Pride of Cucamonga, Tennesee Jed, Trains >Cumberland 
Set 2: 
Jam> Playin' In The Band > Unbroken Chain>All Along The Watchtower> Wheel>Turn Around> the Other One> space> feedback> space >Caution> Fire On The Mountain 
donor rap/intros 
E: Revolution

Bob does not stop dancing!!!!!!  I took a bit of a break but tried to keep up with him as much as possible.

We had a great time!  Bob is such a great guy.  I'm so glad I met up with him.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a day late here.  I tried to log in, but I could not yesterday.  BeanoNYc arrived early and we got alot of time to hang.  BeanoNYc was very generous and we had a blast. 
I was very happy he made it upstairs.  Don't ask him to show you his ugly shape collar bone. :idea: 
I enjoyed hanging with another Alpinezoner in a great setting.  He treid to be a good host for his city.  I was just into staying warm.

 The sound quality was awesome on friday night.   My DNc freinds numbered in the teens I believe.  We had a great crowd.  It is cold down here, can't imagine how cold its in the mountains. 

 Played until 1am

Sat night.
I have not seen a Peggy O post Jerry.  I got it last night.  Highlights were that, and the help slip Franklins with a Good Lovin encore.  Joan even played drums a bit in Birdsong.  Played a little past 12.30. 

 Wearing my AZ shirt tonight.

I just watched Bode on TIVO. :angry: 
Hope he gets a good run in the next events.

Resting up for tonights show.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 19, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> He treid to be a good host for his city.  I was just into staying warm.



Don't worry, Bob.  I'll show you around the next time a show is in town during a warmer month.  Bobby in March @ the Beacon maybe?

Incidentally .... I joined DNC this morning (Box-of-NYC) and already got in contact with "BearlyAnn" from there who I met at a Phish show a while back.  I met her and her hubby through "Mirmel" who is a good buddy of mine.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2006)

I have met both of them.  Nice folks.  Small cool community.  Trying to get my buddy Robbie over here.  Rich....  The Beacon run is on Reggae weekend.  SugarLoaf is where I'll be.  Got to get ready to take the overnight train tonight/tomorrow am. Going 6 hours north to grab the plane in the other direction.  I don't have the map gene.  I probably won't log back in until I hit Phili.  I still have an extra 7th row Friday ticket for that.

Rich sorry for your loss of a friend.  I hope the service goes okay.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 19, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have met both of them.  Nice folks.  Small cool community.  Trying to get my buddy Robbie over here.  Rich....  The Beacon run is on Reggae weekend.  SugarLoaf is where I'll be.  Got to get ready to take the overnight train tonight/tomorrow am. Going 6 hours north to grab the plane in the other direction.  I don't have the map gene.  I probably won't log back in until I hit Phili.  I still have an extra 7th row Friday ticket for that.
> 
> Rich sorry for your loss of a friend.  I hope the service goes okay.



Thanks.  Yeah it's my friends dad, I feel bad for him.  I forgot about the Raggae Fest.  I'll have to reconsider seeing Bobby.  I would love to catch that show on Friday, but I'm hoping to make my triumphant comeback to skiing this week.  

LOL, I forgot about the whole collarbone thing!  Everyone!  I was explaining my injury to Bob at the bar and said, "Hey are you Squimish?" Bob replies "yes"  I showed him the injury anyway  :lol:   You should have seen the look on his face!  Oh well ....Bob, it was great meeting you, finally.  I'll see you on the slopes or at a show real soon.  Tell Robbie to at least register here and lurk.  I'm doing the same over at DNC.  I'll just read for a while and send PM's to some friends before I dive right in.  

Please send my regards to all that I met on Friday, Bob.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 20, 2006)

What the hell did I miss!

Damn...somebody PM me next time...

Damn


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 20, 2006)

Brettski said:
			
		

> What the hell did I miss!
> 
> Damn...somebody PM me next time...
> 
> Damn



I thought you were following along on the thread....Sorry.  I'll definitely PM you next time we meet up in the area for a show.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 20, 2006)

kinda busy lately...

Had a way open op to go to the show

.....and it's..... just a box of rain, I don't know who left it there....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 20, 2006)

MY FAVORITE Phil song!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2006)

Next time Brettski.  I'm in Phili know.  Just waiting for tomorrow.  BeanoNYC I working on Robbie.
  Make turns all.  The set list were good from Providence.  I should have been there.  I gave 1 ticket away and traded the other for pratically nothing.  Plans are set for Phili time to rest.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Hitting Rat Dog at Hampton Beach March 31.  Friday night show.  Anyone else going.


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Hitting Rat Dog at Hampton Beach March 31.  Friday night show.  Anyone else going.




Not a dawg fan..  But I'm trying to win tickets on WDST for a more local show..

Had to blow off seeing the Allman Bros tonight    I'll have to wait until June to hear Warren play...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

1 Rat Dog show only here.  I had tickets for Boston also, but bailed cause my son made the MTN Dew Vertical challenge for Sat.  I wanted to hang around and support him.  Sad no mention of Phil and Friends at MTN JAM.


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Sad no mention of Phil and Friends at MTN JAM.



No doubt...  Maybe he's keeping summer clear for another "dead" reunion... :roll:
there was a rumour going around that Trey, Mike Gordon and Bill Kreutzman were going to play..   Band name escapes me right now...

The line up is great though!  And they are going to add a couple more acts...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Dead reunion off.  Bobby quoted in an interview.  www.philzone.com has a linc somewhere.
 Talking about next year again.  Rythem Devils ( Mickey and Biil) are playing in NYC April 19th I think.


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2006)

I just finished Phil's book, searching for the sound.  Pretty good read.  Anyone else read it?  Some pretty interesting things about the early years, their touring/technical/sound issues over the years, among others.

I'm seeing one Dawg show at the Beacon in april.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

I chose Reggae over the Beacon.  Enjoy the Beacon.  One of the best set ups all around for an indoor show and vibe.  I have to read the book.  Slacking.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone want to skiiing Friday and then go to the Dog show? 

 Rumours are a summer scofield and Phil tour.  Bonaroo Tenn and thousand lakes Minn confirmed so far.  No line up confirmed.  Rumours are on scofield's Web site got ot find it to see if its true.


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2006)

Also rumours that Trey has signed up for Summer tour with Phil...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2006)

Trey is playing the 1,000 lakes festival at same time as Phil and Friends.   Would not suprise me.  Newest soundboard was the Trey NY show.


----------



## dmc (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Trey is playing the 1,000 lakes festival at same time as Phil and Friends.   Would not suprise me.  Newest soundboard was the Trey NY show.



That would be so incredible...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2006)

I met up with BobR's buddy from DNC in Manhattan yesterday and picked up two for Bobby's show on April 8th at the Beacon.  Anyone else going?

Also ... I put together a little video of last weekend's exploits at Killington.  It lost a lot of quality due to the compression for the web but I put some cool tunes into it.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUiOYhuohAc


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll be at the Beacon on the 6th.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2006)

I went Friday to Rat Dog. I have to say it did not do much for me.  I bailed on Bost for Sat.
It was nice to ski and hang at the ocean and catch a show in the same day.   I did it all.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I went Friday to Rat Dog. I have to say it did not do much for me.  .




Yeah, I'm going on Thursday....kind of wish it were PAF instead of bob.  But it is a great venue....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 4, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> ....kind of wish it were PAF instead of bob.



You can say that again.  If your in the city anyway on Saturday, let me know.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2006)

Have fun guys.  It could have just been me.


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Have fun guys.  It could have just been me.



and me too... for a while now..  

DSO is a much better GD cover band...


----------



## Brettski (Apr 8, 2006)

HEY!

What happened to the forum?

Just got back from NH...gottta write a trip thingee

Any concerts for any of the boys going around?


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2006)

I went on thursday at the Beacon.  I have to say overall I was pleasantly surprised and enjoyed the show more than expected.  The bass player, Robin Sylvester was rockin' those basslines all night long.  IMHO, definitely an improvement for Ratdog over wasserman.  

For me 1st set highlights were Birdsong and the new speedway closer.

2nd set: peggy-o, weight, china-rider was sweet as was wharf rat.

I found a few things interesting.  Mark or Jeff were ripping solos....yet the spotlight stays on bobby the entire show.  Also, bobby's guitar was much louder than Marks. Oh and Bobby sang every song.  (although the harmonies were quite good).

Here's the setlist:
I: Jam > The Golden Road to Unlimited > Bertha, Jam > Bird Song > Little Red Rooster, Odessa, Senor > Crazy Fingers > Jus' Like Mama Said > New Speedway Boogie
II: K.C. Moan@3, Peggy-O@, The Weight@, China Cat Sunflower* > I Know You Rider*, Stuff*, Wharf Rat > Sugar Magnolia
E: Attics of My Life, Foolish Heart
*-w/ DJ Logic; Stuff - Jay/Logic > Jay/Logic/Kenny/Jeff > Jay/Logic/Kenny/Jeff/MK/Robin > all/Logic
(Donald Trump emceed... seriously)


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 9, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> ........Oh and Bobby sang every song...........



marcski - so does Bobby still insist on singing all the songs in that annoying "ahead-of-time" fashion I heard recently on a downoad?  What I'm asking is - on the download I just got (circa 2004), on many of the songs he sings, Bobby comes in on the lyrics of lots of the songs about a half-measure too early, the way I hear it.  Does he still do that now or has Phil or somebody else hit him with a chair until he stopped?  

Don't get me wrong - I've been a Deadhead for over 3 decades and I love them, but they're not infallible.  That habit of Weir's was driving me crazy.......


----------



## ckofer (Apr 9, 2006)

It's just his style. If he could scream like during Estimated of the early 80's I'll be he would. 

Not off topic: Hot Buttered Rum String Band at the Stone Church in Newmarket  on Thursday and Friday. That would mean missing a Lichen show...

ck

http://hotbutteredrum.net/
http://lichen.net/


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2006)

Love Hot Buttered Rum.   

I actually thought Bobby's vocals were pretty good for him.  He didn't really scream too much or do that falsetto thing he seems to like to do.  I agree that his style is kind of choppy in general.


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2006)

A friend of mine was at the Saturday show and said it was the best RD show he's ever seen...

He was also backstage and hung out with Bobby at the West Side Brewery after the show.. :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes it was a pretty good show.  I got moved down to the front too, which was nice.  Two real bluesy sets.  Nice tight "Eyes of the World"


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like good reports all around.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 14, 2006)

Again, not off-topic. Hot Buttered Rum String Band at the Stone Church (Newmarket). 

I went last night. Outstanding approach to acoustic music. Basic line-up 5 guys: bassist & acoustic guitarist stay with respective instruments while others vary between fiddle, madolin, flute, banjo, and accordian. Mostly bluegrassish but stray into other places-jazzy, spacy. I'm there again tonight. I'm pretty sure they're in Boston tomorrow night. Harper's Ferry. Last night's cover $10. Better than some $50 shows I've seen. 

Loon Sunday. I think they're done Monday.


----------



## marcski (Apr 14, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Again, not off-topic. Hot Buttered Rum String Band at the Stone Church (Newmarket).
> 
> I went last night. Outstanding approach to acoustic music. Basic line-up 5 guys: bassist & acoustic guitarist stay with respective instruments while others vary between fiddle, madolin, flute, banjo, and accordian. Mostly bluegrassish but stray into other places-jazzy, spacy. I'm there again tonight. I'm pretty sure they're in Boston tomorrow night. Harper's Ferry. Last night's cover $10. Better than some $50 shows I've seen.
> 
> Loon Sunday. I think they're done Monday.




I do really like HBRSB.  I have yet to see them live.  I do, however, have many of their live shows.  There is a good amount of them (DSBD's too) online at archive.org.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone going to the  Green Apple Music Festival?   I'm going to see if I can catch Tea Leaf Green and Umphrey's McGee.  My buddy has tix to the Rhythm Devil's for Wed, but I think I may pass to make some end of season turns....Besides I can't chance having to sit through Mickey rapping "Fire on the Mountain" again.


----------



## redalienx11 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd love to catch Tea Leaf Green and Perpetual Groove. The thing is I heard that Blues Traveler is coming up to Oneonta for a FREE concert that day. Tough decision..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 18, 2006)

redalienx11 said:
			
		

> I'd love to catch Tea Leaf Green and Perpetual Groove. The thing is I heard that Blues Traveler is coming up to Oneonta for a FREE concert that day. Tough decision..




Let me know.  It would be great to meet another AZer.  Especially at a concert.  BobR and I met for a Phil show in NYC and had a blast.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2006)

i'm too lazy to search this thread, have you seen the gathering of the vibes lineup this year??!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 19, 2006)

Ya bob is playing at the Vibes.  I will never go there again.  I waited in line 9 hours to get in the year Phil played.  It is a great situation once in, but getting there is tough.  The bikers were cool to some, some had issues.  Riding the motor cylcles up and down the side road on the venue hill to keep them clear was just out of line.  So help me out what are the shows and dates you guys are talking about?  I have been known to catch a show.


----------



## Vortex (May 1, 2006)

Phil and Friends summer dates get announced tomorrow.  I have not saved enough money.

  May have to MO for  a couple of venues and work on a few more later.  5 season Passes 2 for me 1 each  for the family members, Pats tickets and Phil and Friends.  Not a good retirement plan.

Looks like NY and New England aroudn the 4th of July are the rumors I have heard.  We shall see.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

www.phillesh.net   dates are out.  I'll grab the june 30th Camden,July 1st Pnc, July 2nd Saratoga, July 3rd hartford,  July6thBoston legg.  got very litttle arguement on the home front.:blink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 3, 2006)

See you up at the SPAC, Bob.  I love that venue!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

Cool.  Hartford is on the way home.  The motel 6 is across the street from Hartford walk to the show.  Better yet walk back.  We'll talk when it gets closer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Cool.  Hartford is on the way home.  The motel 6 is across the street from Hartford walk to the show.  Better yet walk back.  We'll talk when it gets closer.



HMMMM interesting.  I'm so used to staying up in Saratoga, I didn't even think of the Hartford show.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

I have friends that go for the weekend at Saratoga.  We ususally stay at a place you can walk to the show from.  Its a two night minimal though.  Other  times we hit the locust grove motel in Saratoga.  Kind of like opposite ends of the spectrum.  Both are cool though.
Hartford is a nice shed, great Lawn. Saratoga is my favorite place in the Northeast region.


----------



## roark (May 3, 2006)

Bob, Beano. Talking about hitting SPAC as well with some coworkers. Be cool to see you there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have friends that go for the weekend at Saratoga.  We ususally stay at a place you can walk to the show from.  Its a two night minimal though.  Other  times we hit the locust grove motel in Saratoga.  Kind of like opposite ends of the spectrum.  Both are cool though.
> Hartford is a nice shed, great Lawn. Saratoga is my favorite place in the Northeast region.



I usually camp nearby.  Not sure if I'm into it this year.  It's a lot of fun though, once that sun goes down, the place goes nuts.  You'll hear that signature "Hiss" all night....wawawawawawawawawawawa  

Roak, have you been to the SPAC?  What a great venue!  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

Kind of like a summer Az outing.  Cool roark.


----------



## roark (May 4, 2006)

Nope, never been to SPAC. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

Get there very very very early traffic can be a nightmare. There  are back ways in, but just get up and hang out. Very cool its a big park with tennis courts and areas to walk  Lots of water
 Lot rocks, but patrolled by police.alot.  Venue inside huge open lawn on a nice grass. (Seating is nice, but will sell out).  then a paved area that is like a vending area. Then lawn again where there is a beer area and bathrooms and way back is a bar on the left.  Sometimes has weddings and other stuff.  Back there you can see intersting water stuff.
Ow it always seems to rain when GD related bands play there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 4, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ow it always seems to rain when GD related bands play there.



So true, Bob.


----------



## roark (May 5, 2006)

Just picked up Lawn tix for SPAC. Seats already gone!


----------



## Vortex (May 5, 2006)

I did a Mo with both lawn and seat option.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2006)

SPAC is a great venue.  I loved seeing the Dead at SPAC.  Many fond memories.  

But, Jazzfest was that much better at SPAC.


----------



## Vortex (May 8, 2006)

Really will be interesting to see how the tickets fall with Trey ticketing, Music today,  Ticket master and GDTStoo all in the game.  A buddy got Camden for me through Trey ticketing.  Another Buddy MO for PNC for me.  I MO  for Saratoga and Hartford.  I will MO for Bost when details arrive.  This will be the most Phish I have ever seen.  Hope I get impressed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 8, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> This will be the most Phish I have ever seen.  Hope I get impressed.



They'll compliment Phil well.  Expect some "blow your mind" shows....at least I am.


----------



## Vortex (May 8, 2006)

I would like mind blowing shows with to full Phil sets.  Don't think that is going to happen except on the early southern leg of the tour.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2006)

Ahhh, Back to normalcy.....It took me a while to find this thread using search.  Anyhoo:

Bob:  You will hear new music, there is no doubt about.  It will be real good though.  In addition, the Phil tunes you'll want to hear will be real good with Trey and Mike along for the ride.

Show updates:  

1) I'm going to pick up MMW and Soulive tix for this August.  They're playing the planting fields arboretum in Oyster Bay, LI.

2) I just found out from  Jambase  that the Disco Biscuits are playing Hunter on August 25 and 26th!  This should be a good one.


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2006)

Off to post my Bost Mo.


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Off to post my Bost Mo.



Translation, please - ???


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2006)

Just sent in my mail order to gdtstoo for the Greatwoods/Mansfield show.  , but called a Bost a show

www.gdtstoo.com is the deads ticket info web site.  gdtstoo stands  for grateful dead ticket sales   The Too is kind of a play on words, its post Jerry stuff, became more known as Too after the further festivals.


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> SPAC is a great venue.  I loved seeing the Dead at SPAC.  Many fond memories.
> 
> But, Jazzfest was that much better at SPAC.




I went to high school 12 miles from SPAC and loved going there.  Saw most of my top concerts there, but never saw the Dead there cuz I had mnoved out of state by the time they started playing there.  Saw the riot at the J. Geils show that almost ended rock concerts there.  That was a trip......

Back in the day, the annual Newport Jazz Festival at SPAC was wonderful.  2 days of music from noon to midnite with all the big names.  Great stuff....


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> The Too is kind of a play on words, its post Jerry stuff, became more known as Too after the further festivals.



It stands for The Other Ones .... right?  At least that's the assumption I've always made.  But as Mister Hand said about assumptions .....


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2006)

Got my tickets for Phil Lesh & Friends With Trey Anastasio & Mike Gordon/ Benevento-Russo at Bethel Woods(7/9) where the original Woodstock show was at.... Cool place...


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2006)

Beano it was the Otherones.  The Too came from 98 I believe when Phil joined the further/otherones summer tour.


----------



## Vortex (May 18, 2006)

Maineskier69 mentioned Dark Star Orchestra at the Hampton Beach Casino on June 3rd.  Anyone interested?  I'm thinking about it.  www.casinoballroom.com


----------



## ckofer (May 22, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Maineskier69 mentioned Dark Star Orchestra at the Hampton Beach Casino on June 3rd.  Anyone interested?  I'm thinking about it.  www.casinoballroom.com



I'll be there. I'll wear a tie dye so you can easily find me. Little Feat plays the night before.

Local interest 

Friday Evening: Truffle is doing an evening cruise out of Portsmouth. Check out their site for other dates.

Saturday Night: Back40 at the Press Room 
sample mp3 track from recent practices (a fairly raw recording, but you get the idea

ck


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2006)

ckofer if I decide to go I will pm you.  I just was doing a pm back and forth with Maineskier69.  He is still up in the air as well.  I need to get through this weekend 1st.


----------



## Vortex (May 31, 2006)

I'm out for DSO.  My wife has  girls scout event so I have my son and the show is a no go for me.


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 2, 2006)

I think we are in!?!?

I could us the exercise. -~


----------



## Vortex (Jun 2, 2006)

MO came in for Saratoga.   Got under the shed  way back sec 8.  My favorite place on the east coast.


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> MO came in for Saratoga.   Got under the shed  way back sec 8.  My favorite place on the east coast.




Your psyched!  No Phil & Friends for me this summer, Rat Dog/Cheese hopefully are in the mail coming at me though.


----------



## marcski (Jun 3, 2006)

maineskier69 said:
			
		

> Your psyched!  No Phil & Friends for me this summer, Rat Dog/Cheese hopefully are in the mail coming at me though.



yes i think the ratdog/sci show at radio city is going to rock.  Such a great venue.  I saw sci there a few years back first time they played there and it rocked.

however, the wife is due with baby 2 the day after the show. So, give us the show/incident report!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 3, 2006)

I just heard that Vince Wellnick committed suicide.....very sad.  I don't know what to say.


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 3, 2006)

RIP Vince Welnick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2006)

maineskier69 said:
			
		

> RIP Vince Welnick.




Indeed very sad

I missed the first couple songs, so perhaps they did indeed say something, but from what I can tell, DSO made no mention/tribute concerning Vince's passing tonight.

All and all a great show though.  Glad I made the last second decision to head down


----------



## Vortex (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow.  I met him at Hampton beach when he was playing with Mickery Hart. He was a gentleman.  Sad indeeed.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 4, 2006)

I was just surfing....rumours Phil is in the hospital with Liver issues again.  Hope just rumours.  Tough week.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2006)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Indeed very sad
> 
> I missed the first couple songs, so perhaps they did indeed say something, but from what I can tell, DSO made no mention/tribute concerning Vince's passing tonight.
> 
> All and all a great show though.  Glad I made the last second decision to head down



They opened with a very good Here Comes Sunshine. I had been craving that tune.

A friend told me about Vince at the show. A bit tough to take. I met him at The Stone Church (see http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/jamspam/ for a pic) and The Rochester Opera house too last summer and fall, respectively. He seemed like a very kind person but there was a certain sadness or weakness about him. The shows were poorly attended :-(  . He was backed by a band from NYC called  Gent Treadly and Rhythm Ship opened.

If he was in pain, he is no longer. 

-ck

In my mind's ear  tune Ripple which was playing when Rocky in the movie Mask ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089560/ ) is found in his room after passing away in his sleep.


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard no mention of Vince's passing either at DSO.  

Great show though, I grooved right through from start to finish.....


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2006)

Rhythem ship...   The guy Doug is a DNC and PhilZone guy.  Very nice man sad to see it effect others as well.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 5, 2006)

maineskier69 said:
			
		

> I heard no mention of Vince's passing either at DSO.
> 
> Great show though, I grooved right through from start to finish.....



It was something that seemed like it could wait till later to talk about. I kept wondering whether the band was holding back the news...

*Show #1,251 - Sat, Jun 3, 2006 at Casino Ballroom, Hampton Beach, NH
Performing 6/3/2006 Original Setlist 

1:HC Sunshine> Jack Straw, Dire Wolf, Esau, Run for the Roses> Sunrise, Maggie's Farm> Cumberland, BT Wind, Lazy River Road, Music

2:Scarlet> Fire, St Stephen> Lovelight> Drums> Space> Sailor> Saint> Gimme Some Lovin> GDTRFB> Lovelight

Encore:  Like A Road

Filler: None
  Special guest keyboardist Dan Klepinger        
*


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2006)

Just checked Phil Zone the Admin says they have spoken to people close to Phil and he is ok.


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2006)

We found out just as Mule was getting ready to take the stage last night at the Mountain Jam at Hunter MT...

Warren dedicated the show to him and Ramrod..  Mike Gordon(Phish) came out and played bass on Loser and Terrapin(not the whole song)...

It was pretty amazing...

Vince's legacy is not the best one as fat as GD music is concerned...  He was adequate at best...  And he was a great keyboard player - just never seemed to be in the mix...

RIP Vince...


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.vincewelnick.com/index.php?module=pnFor um&func=viewtopic&topic=315 

Vince Welnick is gone. He was the sweetest human I have ever known. Kind, generous, funny and warm hearted. He was my friend. He was talented, so fucking talented. I was lucky to know him. So, damned lucky to know him and Lori. God bless you, Lori. I'm so, so sorry. 

Vince never got over the cruel way that the Grateful Dead band members treated him after Jerry died. He never got over the sorrow of losing Jerry, facing his own demons without his friend and could not understand how the remaining fellow band-members treated him like shit the past several years. 

I cannot possibly describe to you the hurt and anguish he felt when "The Dead" decided to have a "Family Reunion of the SURVIVING MEMBERS" of Grateful Dead, a band that he was no mere sideman for its last five years, but a full member of by order of Jerry Garcia. How damned insulting was it to have a "surviving members family reunion" and not invite your brother? Did it occur to you how that hurt him, Bill, Bob, Phil, Mickey? The truth is that you selfish bastards did not care if it hurt him. He's a big boy, he just had to get over it, right? 

I remember seeing Todd Rundgen at the "Walk Down Abbey Road" show in Concord, CA around the same time when that "Family Reunion" was booked. He asked how Vince was, and I told him about this "family reunion" concert of SURVIVING MEMBERS and how Vince was specifically not invited, but in fact was playing a gig at a campground not far from the show. Todd said, "Uh, Vince isn't dead, isn't he a surviving member?" He got the irony. I got the irony, but I also saw the hurt like none of you can believe. Vince kept a brave face about it, trying to remain cheerful, hoping that somehow, someday the tide would turn, the phone would ring and it would be Bob Weir calling him. Calling just to say, "How are you, Vinny?" Something. Anything. 

I am certain that Jerry would have been completely disgusted with the terrible, cruel and despicable way that Vince was treated by the band, the management, etc. following his death. The lack of compassion displayed toward him, the ostracizing he felt burned and hurt Vince very deeply. He was a sensitive, sweet soul. He just couldn't handle the rejection. He and I spent hours and hours talking about these things, trying to get the demons out, which led to him pouring out his heart when that show happened, right on this website. 

I told Vince to get his story out, tell everybody what happened on that Ratdog bus, tell them everything. Tell them how Ratdog sent him, having overdosed on the tour bus, to a hospital in the back of a taxi cab, without a friend in site, and had him checked in as John Doe. Tell them he was despondent over facing life-threatening cancer, a simultaneous diagnosis of Emphysema, and instead of staying home to try to heal, how he chose to give the fans the ill-fated summer 95 Dead tour. Tell them how nobody in the band even acknowledged, though they damned well knew, that Vince was very sick. 

Tell them Vince, I said, how you didn't want to let the fans and the band down, and how eery it was on the tour knowing all these people who were your "friends" never asked how you were while on the road or even stepped aside with you to acknowledge that struggle you were facing. Tell everyone, Vince, how when you returned from the road, and Jerry was dead, how you were flung into the hell of depression facing lung disease, cancer and now your friend dying, and how you saw your world crash around you ever more when six months late the band unceremoniously announced it was over. Tell them Vince, tell everyone and get the demons out. 

Even more amazing than the band being cold to him, I could never understand why so-called "dead heads" and "fans" spent hours coming into this site and fucking with Vince, taunting him, posting evil, nasty lies about him. I finally had to turn this into a registration-only website to help shield my friend from the cruelness that some people took sport in on the message boards. Vince could take a joke, he could take a lot, but he finally couldn't take any more. 

I had long, heart to heart talks with him for months before he told some of that story to you here, though not even close to all that detail. Vince didn't want to hurt the other guys, he just fucking wanted to play with them. 

Do you hear me, Phil? Do you hear me, Mickey? Do you hear me, Bobby? Do you hear me, Bill? That's all he fucking wanted, was to play music with you guys. He loved you and you fucking treated him like shit. To see your "heartfelt" message on Dead.net today sickens me to no end, you fucking bunch of lying hypocrites. There is nothing left to hold back on now. Is it so hard to return the man's phone calls? Is it so hard to understand what he went through back then and how far he had come since that dreadful night on that Ratdog bus? Where is the love? Where is the compassion? Hippy love? Bull-fucking-shit. You guys could have been nice to him, invited him along, not made him feel like an ass and like he was bugging you if he called. Are you happy, Cameron? Are you? Go fuck yourself.


----------



## marcski (Jun 5, 2006)

I never really knew (still don't really) what happened between Vince and the band, why he was never asked to play in the reunion tours.  I mean, I agree with DMC, that he never really gelled with the band...despite his technical abilities.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2006)

Everyone has opinion. The post  Jerry year issues were pretty well given on Vince's page by the Web master....  At least one side.  I saw it earlier today.  Just sad its ending in frustration and anger.  Only those who were there really have all the facts.  My thoughts are for his family and those who worked with him.


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Only those who were there really have all the facts.  My thoughts are for his family and those who worked with him.



the fact that he was excluded from the GD reunion was a travesty...  It's a shame..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2006)

I know Mr Hart brought him into the mix for a tour and tried to get him into the Dead again for at least one tour.  

  I never made the reunion.  The Q at Red Rocks is the last time I got on a plane for GD related stuff.  Probably the last.   Well I did fly from Texas to Phili, but that was cause of work got in the way of a tour.  That was Phil not the New Dead.
 I'm to old and I don't feel its worth that effort anymore.  Just my opinion.


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 5, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> the fact that he was excluded from the GD reunion was a travesty...  It's a shame..



seems to go against everything the band stands for...or at least Jerry.

i've heard Bobby is or can be a little high on himself.  

sad news.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2006)

I have my opinions, but I won't post them.   Nothing positive would come from what I had to say.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dBfk1if_ZM


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2006)

Rich did you end up buying tickets fro any of the Phil shows? Who else is going to grab a leg or this tour?  I saw DMC is going to Bethel and Roark is hitting Saratoga.  I'm in on Camden through Bost.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2006)

From Steve Kimock (posted on his site):

SAD DAY 





I have good days and bad days.  This is not one of my better days.  My sense of loss, grief and confusion have been building slowly since Ramrod passed, and now with the news of Vince's utterly tragic departure                 from this world, I am charged with the personal reflection and comparison of the loss of these two friends and brothers.


I can't say enough good about Ramrod.  Never will. Never could.  In the brief time I had to work closely with him, his                 stability, determination, patience, strength, and capability completely changed my view of how a man could relate to his                 work and life by virtue of his character. 




In my heart, I know that my friend Ramrod was at peace with his death, 
                 As he was one with this world in his life.
                 Scatter the ashes and turn the page.  
                 We will love and miss you forever.  
                 Thanks man. 





I don't think Vince moved as easily through this world or into the next as Ramrod did.  We had some great times,                 great gigs, and I learned more about harmony from Vince playing his music than I ever learned anywhere else. But through                 it all, he was possessed of a nervous, lonely energy that always seemed to be on the verge of teetering out of control.

                 I loved and respected Vince, and reached out to him when he needed energy I thought I could provide.  It wasn't enough.                 He needed more people to reach out to him.  In more meaningful ways. He was important and special and fragile and somehow,                 I feel we failed him.




Look around you, look at this world.  See the beauty in it.  Now take responsibility for the darkness that         we all feel when we turn our heads from our heroes and our friends, when we turn our backs on injustice and let         that pain force us inside ourselves. 




We all know people who are as important, special and fragile as Vince.  Please reach out, please love,         and ask nothing in return. 




Lets not lose any more friends behind "too little too late."




Thanks for letting me get this off my chest.




Better days ahead.  Keep the faith. 
          Love, Deeply, S.K.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Rich did you end up buying tickets fro any of the Phil shows? Who else is going to grab a leg or this tour?  I saw DMC is going to Bethel and Roark is hitting Saratoga.  I'm in on Camden through Bost.



I didn't grab any tickets yet ..... I've been busy with the end of the school year and neglecting my duties as a deadhead.  I'll probably be hitting up Saratoga .... maybe a mid-atlantic show with as well.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Look around you, look at this world.  See the beauty in it.  Now take responsibility for the darkness that we all feel when we turn our heads from our heroes and our friends, when we turn our backs on injustice and let  that pain force us inside ourselves.
> 
> We all know people who are as important, special and fragile as Vince.  Please reach out, please love,  and ask nothing in return.



Steve Kimock is amazing...  Well said..
I'm guilty of Vince blasting... But they've been featuring GDead with him on Sirius and he really was great...


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Rich did you end up buying tickets fro any of the Phil shows? Who else is going to grab a leg or this tour?  I saw DMC is going to Bethel and Roark is hitting Saratoga.  I'm in on Camden through Bost.



One of my bands is playing a big party near New Paltz then night before the Bethel Show...

you comig to Bethel??


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2006)

If Phil was not closing the show I would DMC.  I would catch him and head home. Just Can't make Bethel as I see it.  Not ruling out a last minute change of heart, but got a job that allows me little time off in the summer.  Just to old to drive thought the night and be functional.  I actually have a real job.  I hope your gig goes well.

Kimock ..... he is the reason I MO for my 1st Phil and Friends show, he just bailed before I got there.  Man can he play.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> If Phil was not closing the show I would DMC.  I would catch him and head home. Just Can't make Bethel as I see it.  Not ruling out a last minute change of heart, but got a job that allows me little time off in the summer.  Just to old to drive thought the night and be functional.  I actually have a real job.  I hope your gig goes well.
> 
> Kimock ..... he is the reason I MO for my 1st Phil and Friends show, he just bailed before I got there.  Man can he play.



I hear ya...  I had to do some finageling to get the Sunday off... Was supposed to go to CA for work...  But now... Bethel!!!

It's pretty cool being on the site of the Woodstock 69 concert..  All the freaks outside the fence protesting...  The monument...  
Cool scene!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread gives trip reports a totally new meaning.  Please post updates folks if you go.


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dBfk1if_ZM



Good find, Rich.

It was interesting to me to watch this vid after reading what Kimmock had to say about Vince and harmonizing.   If you watch the video, it appears vince is the one that's making sure they start off in the right key.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2006)

FYI:  The Grateful Dead is a category on tonight's Jeopardy!


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2006)

Almost off-topic, but Hornsby saves the day:

http://www.mktix.com/mktixrun/shared/mknporun?dir=lsms&page=mkeventlistfrm.jsp&Type=Event


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2006)

IF I dont have something going on and ticketrs are availible last min i'll hit the Lowell show.  I would like to see Jack and Jorma, but I'll be in Camden.  Memory slow there was a July 3rd show by someone also of interest, but I'll be in Hartford.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 19, 2006)

I have all tickets except Bost.  Allotments have been interesting.  I got a 9th row for CT. Thought it was row 1 at 1st.  It was an( i) not a 1.  Still pretty good.  Other shows I'm under the sheds, but back a bit.  Last night at Bonaroo.... Phil closed the event.  Mixed reports on set list. Some have a St Stephen on it some do not.  Streamiing problems.  Starting to get pysched.  Sounds like a few folks are hitting Saratoga and Bethel, anyone going anywere else?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2006)

anyone catch the live broadcast last night of Phil and Friends from Bonnaroo?   It was pretty incredible.  Far better performance than the one I caught in Albany last December


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2006)

I did not catch the stream.  Stories of the stream breaking down.  I thought Buffalo was better than the Albany Scofield show.  They got another Scofield Althea last night.  Busy back and forth e-mails confirming hotel reservation getting tickets in.   Lot scene.

 I love the over planning of the tour.  So Far 
 1), new portable grill and propane tanks.
 2) Fold up chairs and umbrella already packed.
 3) case of new castles
4) oil change, tire rotation.
5) tickets to all but Bost.
6) relevant cell numbers programmed in.

To do and debating. A)  (pop up shelter) will decide after weather checked out.  Probably going. 
b) fold up pinic table
 c) rug to stand on beats a hot parking  lot
 d) shirts, shorts and sandles all ready. 
 e) the feast. 
 f)map quest and maps and a little luck.
g)hoop up with Beano NYC and roark in saratoga.

Beano.... Send me a pm if you want the hotel we are staying at in Saratoga. George, Midnight, Robbie,Carlo (DNC) are there.  ow ya me too.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2006)

Bob, I'm not sure if Toga is a go for me.  I may be at Camden and Bethel.  You?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2006)

No bethel.  Camden is a yup, with Carlo, Robbie and Midnight.  Leaving next thurs night and driving 1/2 way.  How about PNC is that somewhere near you?  Roark pm responded to.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2006)

PNC is quite close, but I'm trying to stay away from there and Jones Beach because I don't want to bump into any students.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2006)

stealth.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2006)

I've bumped into students at other concerts and didn't like it.  I just don't want to see them partying at a show.  I'd feel obligated to say something to them.  Non of em are hardcore enough to road trip to a show, so I figure this is the best way to go.  Besides, I don't need to be dancing with a beer in my hand at a show and have a picture taken with a cell phone and put up on myspace or facebook.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2006)

All Good points Beano.  I try to stay out of the main focus.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Bob ..... Where are you guys staying after the Camden Show?  I'm thinking about Philly, but don't know the mass transit situation for the way back (Ferry closes at 6pm)  .... any ideas?  I'll need you to PM me your number again as my cell phone has gone through the wash and I have a new one.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 26, 2006)

Washing the cell nice.  I'm staying with midnight.  About 1 hour west of the city really kind of out of the way.  You might send Robbie a pm.  Carlo and he are together I assume at his folks place.  pm sent.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 26, 2006)

Beano.. there are a few tickets around on the Phil zone board.  www.philzone.com   thread there for Camden tickets or just post in the Camden File on DNC.  Always the biggest Crowd.   I'm sure you could find a friend to sit with or many will be on the lawn grouped.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually, I didn't realize how close my buddy is to Camden.  He just moved to Willmington Delaware...about 40 minutes.  He took care of the tickets, section 203.  See you in the lot, bud.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 26, 2006)

Know that is good news.  I stayed in Wilmington on my way to Merriweather  after Camden before.  I think I'm section 100 almost at the back.  Come early I'll get the grill going.  See you there.  Phone tag.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 28, 2006)

Beano and Roark pm sent.  Lets firm up a hook up.  I'm leavigng tomorrow night.  won't be home to Tues afternoon.  Can't focus on anything but the Jam.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 28, 2006)

PM sent...see you in the lot.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2006)

Bring you empty stomach.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 29, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> One of my bands is playing a big party near New Paltz then night before the Bethel Show...
> 
> you comig to Bethel??



I'll be up at Bethel .... Will you DMC?  It would be great to get some lot action in with you.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry for the late report:
Camden, NJ


Set 1: Jam> China Cat Sunflower> The Golden Road To Unlimited Devotion, Bird Song, Bartering Lines, All Along The Watchtower 

Set 2 with Trey: Jam> Lady With a Fan> Terrapin Station> Jam> St. Stephen> The Eleven> Rosemary> Desire> Rosemary> Jam> Fire On The Mountain> I Know You Rider 

E: Donor Rap/Intros 
Box of Rain 

After some confusion I met up with Bob in the parking lot.  We had a great time catching up.  Bob had a whole spread of food for us which was excellent.  

We went into the show.  I went to my seats and bumped into Bob on his way to the bathroom.  He showed me to where him and his buddies were standing on the lawn but I couldn't find them.  I had a great time just b.s.ing with people on the lawn before I found my friends and seats again.

Trey and Mike we a little boring.  I was disappointed, I thought that they would open it up a bit.  Phil was great as usual, although I don't understand why Joan was there.  All she did was dance, really.  I'm off to Bethel on Sunday and can't wait.

Thanks for the hospitality Bob!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2006)

Just making a couple day token appearances at work. Nice to hang Rich.  Its always an adventure with way too much traveling and little time to hang. Great to see Roak in Saratoga as well.  Nice to see you guys come by and hang a bit.  Bost and Hartford were were the best shows I saw. Would have liked to see the Reuben and Cherise in Jones Beach.  My buddy gets the NBC box there.  Lots of room great view also.

  Took my kids to Summer Camp for a month on Sat. So JB ,Darrien and Bethel just were not in the plans.  I did hike on Sunday so it was good.  I had a decent run.  I saw else where you were looking into Bethel Beano.  Hope it worked out.  DMC looks on paper like bethel was good.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 10, 2006)

*Phil and Trey in Vt*

Anyone going to the Phil Lesh and friends, Trey Anastssio w/ Mike Gordon show  this Wednesday up at Essex Jct, Vt? 

I'll be going IF my buddy and his girlfriend DO NOT make up from the fight they had over the weekend up at the Montreal Jazz Festival. I actually hope they make-up, she nice so it's kind of a win/win for me.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2006)

My home state,but midweek just to far.  have fun.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wow...What a show and venue.*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> I had a decent run.  I saw else where you were looking into Bethel Beano.  Hope it worked out.  DMC looks on paper like bethel was good.



Boy did it ever work out!  Got to the lot nice and early and set up shop before the vendors.  
The venue is absolutely magical.  Beautiful views of the stage from everywhere.  The scenery there was very nice too.  The people who designed Bethel did a real good job.  Everything was spread out so nice, you don't even realize how many people were there.

The show was great and had a lot of energy.  A few missteps along the way by the band but very forgivable.  A clumsy transition from Shakedown to Cumberland and a few vocal miscues by Phil and Joan in the second set. This was probably the best I've ever seen Phil and Friends....Trey really added a lot to the second set.

Anyone seeing Bobby at Radio City on Thursday?  I may take my friend up on his ticket offer even though my wife's family is coming in from Norway on Friday.


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2006)

Bethel was absolutely amazing...  A great afternoon of music...
The venue is not to be believed..  They preserved the original concert site and created a world class venue...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 10, 2006)

Just read on DNC and double checked.  The second set at Bethel with the exception of the opening of UJB, was the exact same set that the Dead played in 69 at Woodstock.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a bunch of friends hitting radio city on thurs.  Sounds like fun just to go to the venue.  All reports from bethel have been great.  Just bring back Barry.  Glad all had fun.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Just read on DNC and double checked.  The second set at Bethel with the exception of the opening of UJB, was the exact same set that the Dead played in 69 at Woodstock.



Indeed it was...  At first as I was listening to it - I thought so - but then I suspected my buzz was getting the better of me..    The nod to Woodstock was great..  We sat on the ridge looking over the original site for a while..  It was really nice..

Also - Trey played an OUTSTANDING guitar solo on UJB...   NExt to Warrens solo on Cortez at Mountain Jam...  it's the solo of the summer for me..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 11, 2006)

DMC the original site was to the patron's back if he/she is facing the stage?  Past the paths?  I was trying to figure it out.  It was a great from there anyway.  I took some time to sit down and take in the scenery.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> DMC the original site was to the patron's back if he/she is facing the stage?  Past the paths?  I was trying to figure it out.  It was a great from there anyway.  I took some time to sit down and take in the scenery.



yup - behind..  little barn at the bottom f the field...  Monument at the top by the road..


Sorry we missed each other... Very busy time for me right now..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 11, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Sorry we missed each other... Very busy time for me right now..



No Problem.  There will be more shows/ski days.


----------



## maineskier69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Show of hands of who will be attending Rat Dog/String Cheese this Saturday at Tweeter....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 14, 2006)

*show was great!*

Went to the Phil/Trey/Mike/Joan show on Wednesday. Despite the pouring rain for most of the show, they played several sets for over 6 hours. 

People kept dry in the grandstand but we had our rain gear so standing in front of the stage in ankle deep mud was not a big problem. For some fun on the side we bet how many dancing fools would end up on their butts, also the natural wet t-shirt contest was slightly distracting..:lol:


----------



## marcski (Jul 14, 2006)

Boo hoo.  

I had to turn down a 4th row center ticket for the Ratdog/Cheese show tonight at Radio City.  I suppose, I can't really complain...I do have a 3.5 week old at home.  But Radio City is such a great venue.  Some buddies went last night, I still have yet to hear the word.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> Boo hoo.
> 
> I had to turn down a 4th row center ticket for the Ratdog/Cheese show tonight at Radio City.  I suppose, I can't really complain...I do have a 3.5 week old at home.  But Radio City is such a great venue.  Some buddies went last night, I still have yet to hear the word.



Congrats on the baby!  I heard from my buddy.  Good show.  From what I can remember the highlights are:

Shakedown
Help>Slip
Weather Report>Lady with fan
Hard Rain's gonna fall
Slip>Franklins

Many blanks to fill in there, though.....many.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.rocksoff.com/concertcruise.html

Some good bands...I want to see soulive and RR Earth.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys like that Jam stuff?  

Looking at buying tickets for Dylan on August 27 in manch Nh and WSP on the 20th of Sept in manchester as well.  Still up in th air about Dog at Hampton beach usually a late night on a school night.  Bad Combo.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You guys like that Jam stuff?




Do you go to the bathroom during drums and space Bob?  Say it 'aint so Bob, Say it 'aint so.......


oh, by the way .... you would LOVE Railroad Earth.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You guys like that Jam stuff?
> 
> Looking at buying tickets for Dylan on August 27 in manch Nh and WSP on the 20th of Sept in manchester as well.  Still up in th air about Dog at Hampton beach usually a late night on a school night.  Bad Combo.




If I can do it on a school night anyone can!

Was suppose to take the wife to James Taylor here in Portland that night but I double booked myself.  I am sure she will have a good time without me!  lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2006)

Jim do you have an extra for Hampton beach?  What are drums and space? I love that touch of Grey single. No I only go to the bathroom during Bobby Tunes.  Not much of a problem.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 3, 2006)

I unfortunately do not have any extras.  I picked up only one when we went to see Umph/Galaltic. 
Is it sold out already???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> No I only go to the bathroom during Bobby Tunes.




Bobby fans are people too.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think its sold out.   just don't like supporting TM.  I usually do a MO, but just was not sure if I could make it or not.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 4, 2006)

I prefer MO myself.  Just was too convenient to grab my ticket at the box office while I was there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2006)

Bob ... just "20" your way in there.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 4, 2006)

Like "20ing" your way into "The Spectum" in Philly???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2006)

maineskier69 said:
			
		

> Like "20ing" your way into "The Spectum" in Philly???



Yeah kinda.  Bob and I went to see Phil at Hammerstein in NYC.  Him and his buddys had Seated GA upstairs and I had standing room only, GA.  He made some fun of my "New Yorkness" because I cooly said "no problem Bob, I'll either trade the ticket with a scalper or '20' my way upstairs."  Sure enough...Bob and I got to see the show and tear up the rug together.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's the american way!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 7, 2006)

I bought my Dylan tickets for August 27th in Manchester.  Also of interest this fall Jimmy Herring...  He will become the new lead guitaris of WSP.  I plan on making the Sept 20th show in manchester.    Tickets go on sale the 11th of August.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 11, 2006)

I bought tickets for wsp at manchester and boston Sept 20th and 22nd. jimmy herring will be playing lead guitar.  Looks like Rat Dog may be a problem for Hampton.  Wife has a girl scout event. I have home duty.  All heading to the Vibes.  Enjoy the line getting in.:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2006)

Talking to myself here.  I just bought a Rat Dog Ticket for Hampton Beach on the 24th.  Jim I'll see ya there.  No time to deal with in know, but I'm in.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 17, 2006)

See ya there!  Still got my cell#?  I got yours.

School night, so I can't "pull out all of the stops".


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2006)

I think so Jim.  It won't be a crazy night here either.  Talk to you later.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump...

Show of hands on whos attending other than BobR & I????


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like they went on at 8 on the dot on Tues and maybe 10 min after 8 on monday.  Time to get inside early tonight.  Tues show looked great. Bertha Cassidy opener.  Althea,
franklins to close.  Alot of jams I would liked to have  tonight. Ckofer  Where are you dude?  You going tonight or to Dylan on Sunday?  Pm sent.


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like our group is going to try to leave Portland around 5-5:30.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be in the groove by then.  Like to hang going solo so hooking up would be cool.  I have plans to meet up with others as well 5.30ish.  see ya


----------



## Vortex (Aug 25, 2006)

Here comes sun shine,Minglewood,She belongs to me, Playing, Tennesse Jed, Shade of Grey, Picasso Moon, Deal. 1st set  1 hour 25 min.  I thought I felt a bit of the otherone in the playing Jam

2nd set
Festival Jackaroe, Black throated Wind, Watchtower, Terrapin- stuff Drums some with Kenny Terapin flyer,Balck Peter,  Going down the road,
Encore Broken down palace.  Encore started abourt 11.35.  1.5 hour 2nd set

solid show.  1st jet was jammy,  Don't hold me to the set list, but you get the idea.

Saw Maineskier69 for a short bit.  Cool.
  Nice to walk the ocean and enjoy some of the day.
Tough morning.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2006)

I ordered Lowell Rat dog on Nov 10.  I'm also buying New Rider tickets for the lebanon opera house for Nov 17 Friday.  30 min from K.  Two great dancing and skiing weekends to get to going.  Who wants to get out?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG....you're going to see Bobby???!!!???

You must be hard up for a show...


----------



## maineskier69 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thinking the plan may be to see Bobby in Lowell on Fri night, stay there, head to Manch Vegas Sat AM catch a flight to Baltimore to visit (overdue) grandparents (grandads 92 b-day).  So if SR does in fact open 11-11, I may not be attending the festivities.  Still sticking to my 11-18 opening day predicition.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 15, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> OMG....you're going to see Bobby???!!!???
> 
> You must be hard up for a show...



I try to catch bobby if its not alot of work.  I don't take any vacation time to see him.  And yes it will be time by then. 

I bust b-lls here not you.:argue: :smile: :idea:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I bust b-lls here not you.:argue: :smile: :idea:



Who died and left you king of b@ll busting in this thread????


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2006)

Its done by senority.  So I win.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Its done by senority.  So I win.



...enough said, old man.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 18, 2006)

Changing the subject - how about www.sugarmegs.org - ??  Unbelieveable amount of great muisic there.  Any other recommendations similar?  I already know about www.archive.org (bummer no more GD SBDs since last year) - any other sites for downloads of GD or jam/psychedelic music.......??


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

To much tech for me.  www.phillesh.net  He has some sound boards up.  MY wife not (no big surprise here.) me, did it for me.  Did about 10 shows off that.  

Anyone want to go to Wide spread Panic tomorrow in manchester NH.  I have an extra ticket.  Very cheap.   Jimmy Herring is playing lead guitar.  (For 5 years Phil's guitarist.)  send me a pm.  ckofer do you exist any more?  I'll be at Fridays show in Bost if anyone wants to go of grab a pre show beverage.  Working my way around this scene. Kind of a newbie here.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 24, 2006)

Check This Kid out!

Next, Billy?  Mickey?  Keith Moon?  Steward Copeland?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2006)

Went to panic on Wed and Friday.  Had a great time.  I was tired on Sat so I skipped CT.  Jimmy still smiles the entire time.  Very small crowds.  Nice to have all the space I needed.  I think I'm out of the concert going gig until RatDog in November.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2006)

Saw Bobby at the old Westbury Music Fair.  The venue is "in the round" but the show was not...they had a few sections behind the band blocked off.  Sound was very good, a bit on the loud side.  (and I'm always complaining places should turn it up!).   Great venue.  Intimate, good views everywhere.  Our seats were good, maybe 8th row, to Mark Karan's side. (which wasn't great, was unable to see his or robin's finger work on their guitar/bass).  Bobby sang every song, I think.  Most of the time he was singing (as opposed to his screaming falsetto, which is tiring).   He sounded good and looked good.  I just wish he'd let Mark Karan go off a bit more; imho, he is very good and has a melodic sound as close as anyone'es to jerry's.  

1st set was better than 2nd.  Persuasions at the end was kind of silly, they didn't really know the words, and the guy couldn't read the prompter.  Bobby also seemed to miss a verse or two.  Decent show.  I miss Jerry.  Here's the set list. 

I: Jam > Help on the Way > Slipknot! > Big River > Queen Jane Approximately > Brown-Eyed Women > Loose Lucy, She Says > Liberty* > Might as Well*
II: Blackbird@, Fever@, Masters of War@ > Jus' Like Mama Said > I Need a Miracle > The Other One > Stuff > Standing on the Moon > Two Djinn
E: Slipknot! > Franklin's Tower
*-w/ The Persuasions


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 2, 2006)

marcski said:


> Saw Bobby at the old Westbury Music Fair.  The venue is "in the round" but the show was not...they had a few sections behind the band blocked off.  Sound was very good, a bit on the loud side.  (and I'm always complaining places should turn it up!).   Great venue.  Intimate, good views everywhere.  Our seats were good, maybe 8th row, to Mark Karan's side. (which wasn't great, was unable to see his or robin's finger work on their guitar/bass).  Bobby sang every song, I think.  Most of the time he was singing (as opposed to his screaming falsetto, which is tiring).   He sounded good and looked good.  I just wish he'd let Mark Karan go off a bit more; imho, he is very good and has a melodic sound as close as anyone'es to jerry's.
> 
> 1st set was better than 2nd.  Persuasions at the end was kind of silly, they didn't really know the words, and the guy couldn't read the prompter.  Bobby also seemed to miss a verse or two.  Decent show.  I miss Jerry.  Here's the set list.
> 
> ...



I saw Bobby there last year.  I always liked that venue.  I didn't go this year because I overheard some students chatting about going to that show...had I known that you would have been there, I would have at least met up with you before!  I work 10 minutes from there.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw a few post on this else where.   cool you popped in and shared. 

 I'm going next Friday.  Beano make the trip to lowell after K.  A few of us are heading to the River after that for Sat.  Another meet and greet. Lodging is not an issue.  Sleep may be a bit on the shy side though.

also Phill has cancer.  www.philzone.com has the info.  he is having surgery should recover... thoughts and prayers from this fan.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 2, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I saw a few post on this else where.   cool you popped in and shared.
> 
> I'm going next Friday.  Beano make the trip to lowell after K.  A few of us are heading to the River after that for Sat.  Another meet and greet. Lodging is not an issue.  Sleep may be a bit on the shy side though.



Interesting....any extras going around?


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 2, 2006)

Bob R said:


> .......also Phill has cancer.  www.philzone.com has the info.  he is having surgery should recover... thoughts and prayers from this fan......




Well, thank God it's early.  Prostate cancer is very treatable and hopefully he'll be fine. Viva Phil!

(#2000, btw)


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2006)

Beano not sold out, but I don't have an extra.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm hitting the Ratdog show next Thursday at Mohigan Sun..  Got backstage and after party tickets..    Otherwise I'd be going to see Primus that night...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice deal DMC.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Nice deal DMC.




One of partners at work has a brother who's the tour manager...  
He totally hooked us up...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool.  I little jealous even.:smile:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Cool.  I little jealous even.:smile:



If one of my work biddies has to cancell - I'll call you


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2006)

dmc said:


> If one of my work biddies has to cancell - I'll call you



Forget about Bob...what about me?


----------



## ckofer (Nov 4, 2006)

dmc said:


> I'm hitting the Ratdog show next Thursday at Mohigan Sun.. Got backstage and after party tickets..  Otherwise I'd be going to see Primus that night...


 
Hey, at least Bobby's drummer used to be in Primus...

http://www.ratdog.org/band/jay_interview/index.php


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2006)

Thankx doug.  
I have big work issues.  I can't go thurs.  I had room at one point, but work suggested I work. Ckofer....  I had at least 3 pm's into for the last Dog show.   I tried to get you for WSP also. Glad to see you back.  Are you going Friday in Lowell?  How about the New riders on the 17th in Hanover?


----------



## ckofer (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm there on Friday!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2006)

pm sent ckofer


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey its gameday.  I love the day of a show. work seems to be more tolerable.  Light at the end of the tunnel.  I love coming to work and a bunch of e-mails on plans to hook up. Sounds like I'm ready to go at 6.30 in the am.  Some brew pub near the place.  Thats where I'll be, get to be a follower tonight.That is a good thing.  Rolling into town around 5.  Send me a pm is you want to hang.
Peggo, Frankilins, have not be played in a few shows.  Would love to see the Row Jimmy, but played a couple show ago as well as the Althea.
Doug did you hook up with Bobby, and did he invite you over for the holdiays? jk


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Doug did you hook up with Bobby, and did he invite you over for the holdiays? jk



We left the "holding area" before he came out...  As "aftershow" guests - we got shuffle into a room and stood for 45 minutes wating while Dennis McNally shuffle people in and out..  
We hung out with John Popper for a while but after that I just wanted to go..  Felt kinda stupid waiting around to talk to Bobby...  Popper was really cool..

The show was pretty good(not a big RatDog fan)..  We had great seats - I was hoping for more Bobby tunes instead of covers... But a good show...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2006)

Wating around is tough when a ride awaits you.  Glad you had fun.


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Wating around is tough when a ride awaits you.  Glad you had fun.



more then that - I just don't like waiting around for people like that...  It doesn't seem like an organic way to meet..  It's forced and kinda embarassing to me..  I'd rather meet Bob at the bar and chat then be in some sort of line of people that he's kinda forced to deal with by his management...  I know how I personally feel after playing a show...  And most times I just want to decompress and chill out...  Not workj the crowd..

We strcuk up a conversation with Popper cause he knows a guy we work with..  And he was pretty funny..


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2006)

So the highlight of the show for me was when they played Sylvio...

I love that song...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll be starting pre-game in about an hour. This will be the closest I will even see any dead related to my own house.  15 min probably if alot of traffic to get home.


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I'll be starting pre-game in about an hour. This will be the closest I will even see any dead related to my own house.  15 min probably if alot of traffic to get home.



Sweet!!!!  Enjoy!!! 

Nothin left to do but


----------



## ckofer (Nov 11, 2006)

I: Jam > Help on the Way > Slipknot! > Money for Gasoline > Loose Lucy > So Many Roads > Easy to Slip > Supplication Jam > Easy to Slip > Lazy River Road, All Along the Watchtower > Might as Well II: Peggy-O@4, Fever@, Victim or the Crime@ > He's Gone > The Other One > Stuff > Dear Prudence > Two Djinn E: Two Djinn (reprise) > Slipknot! > Franklin's Tower


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 11, 2006)

ckofer said:


> I: Jam > Help on the Way > Slipknot! > Money for Gasoline > Loose Lucy > So Many Roads > Easy to Slip > Supplication Jam > Easy to Slip > Lazy River Road, All Along the Watchtower > Might as Well II: Peggy-O@4, Fever@, Victim or the Crime@ > He's Gone > The Other One > Stuff > Dear Prudence > Two Djinn E: Two Djinn (reprise) > Slipknot! > Franklin's Tower



Sweet!  In Comic Sans Font, not less.  What is the @ for?  Who sat in on those songs?


----------



## ckofer (Nov 11, 2006)

That means they were played acoustically. It seems that Bobby has been starting second sets that way for a while. 

I think the night's before show (I didn't go) had an intriguing setlist:

Jam > Truckin > Tomorrow Never Knows > Tennessee Jed > It's All Over Now > She Says > Liberty, Blackbird@, Masters of War@, Friend of the Devil@, Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Iko Iko* > Stuff > Come Together > Sugar Magnolia E: Attics of My Life _*-w/ John Popper; "Attics" was a capella_ _(Blues Traveler opened)_


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2006)

ckofer said:


> That means they were played acoustically. It seems that Bobby has been starting second sets that way for a while.
> 
> I think the night's before show (I didn't go) had an intriguing setlist:
> 
> Jam > Truckin > Tomorrow Never Knows > Tennessee Jed > It's All Over Now > She Says > Liberty, Blackbird@, Masters of War@, Friend of the Devil@, Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Iko Iko* > Stuff > Come Together > Sugar Magnolia E: Attics of My Life _*-w/ John Popper; "Attics" was a capella_ _(Blues Traveler opened)_



Attics was well done that night - I was impressed..  

But enough of the Beatles stuff... :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry late in on this.  One of the best dog shows in a reallly long time for me. The sound was awesone.  I had never been in the vunue.  Fairly nice and clean.  Smokers in the Bathroom.  A long shower after the show to become human again.  As luck (bad luck)would have it my buddy had to back out of the New Riders in Hanover for Next Friday any one want to go?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2006)

New Riders ticket taken.  Still availible at the opera house box office though.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2006)

Bump.  Leaving Bost around 3. should be in town around 6. Anyone going, send me a pm.  I will be having a special guest with me TB.  Come join us.


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2006)

Feels like a Stranger on the Radio right now....

Not one of their best..but always a special place in my heart...first song i saw live...


----------



## marcski (Dec 7, 2006)

Eyes on the radio now....wfuv.   One of my favorite dead songs.

I think my buddies are getting some tix for ratdog at the beacon in march. Anyone else going?


----------



## BoB (Dec 7, 2006)

quote "I think the night's before show (I didn't go) had an intriguing setlist:

Jam > Truckin > Tomorrow Never Knows > Tennessee Jed > It's All Over Now > She Says > Liberty, Blackbird@, Masters of War@, Friend of the Devil@, Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Tequila* > Silvio* > Iko Iko* > Stuff > Come Together > Sugar Magnolia E: Attics of My Life *-w/ John Popper; "Attics" was a capella (Blues Traveler opened)"

BoB was there, awesome show, fave was "Tequila", Friend of Devel really good acoustic jam,
yeah enough Beatles...
Anyone going to NRPS @ Iron Horse N.Hampton  December 27?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2007)

Had to search for this thread.  www.gdtstoo.com  I  did a mo for  Concord nh and Boston today
March 12th and 13.  Other shows  up also.  The Beacon has been up for a few months.

or try www.ratdog.org   or www.dead.net:beer:


----------



## maineskier69 (Jan 26, 2007)

Go figure, the New England dates coincide with our vacation down south.  Oh well, guess I will have to make up for it this summer!


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2007)

So I've been playing with a Dead/Phish band in CT...
So far we've worked out "Ramble On Rose","Althea","Bertha","Cold Rain and Snow","Shakedown", and a few others...

Going for Terrapin, St Stephen next...

Some good Phish songs too...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 31, 2007)

Althea..... Cold Rain and Snow would be a good base for a set I would say.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 2, 2007)

Ratdog is playing on the 15th of March in springfiled also.   Probably have to take a day off to do that.  Game time descion on that.  Springfield not close enough to a mountain   I like to make it work easy.
  Gathering of the Vibes.  I ordered that also.  http://www.gatheringofthevibes.com/


----------



## dmc (Feb 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Gathering of the Vibes.  I ordered that also.  http://www.gatheringofthevibes.com/



I'll be at the GOTV...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> I'll be at the GOTV...


 

Isn't this the site of the Original GOTV?  Some good memories there.  Only about an hour from me too!  You camping, boys?


----------



## dmc (Feb 2, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Isn't this the site of the Original GOTV?  Some good memories there.  Only about an hour from me too!  You camping, boys?



they did have one there a few years ago...  Don't think it was the first...  But not sure..

If it's nice weather(not raining)- I'm camping - otherwise I'm crashing at a friends house in Bridgeport...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 2, 2007)

I remember going to Bridgeport for this about a year after Jerry died...maybe a different place in Bridgeport.  I seem to remember the year after that being up at SUNY Purchase.
Who know's .... it's all a haze.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 2, 2007)

It was here in the past.  The ny biker local is no more.  DNC has a thread on this in the community gatherings.  You should make this one Beano.  They have a board camping area.  Easy to hang.  Biggest get together each year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> The ny biker local is no more.


 
Sorry, I don't understand what you're getting at.





> You should make this one Beano. .They have a board camping area. Easy to hang. Biggest get together each year


 
You don't have to put a gun to my head for me to have a good time. If I'm in the country, I'm there.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 2, 2007)

Rich it was in Mairaville NY, a private area owned by bikers the past few years. 

 I made the one there where Phil and friends headlined.  It took 9 hours to get in.  That was the end of that local for me.

Glad to see a venue change and I'm in.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Rich it was in Mairaville NY, a private area owned by bikers the past few years.
> 
> I made the one there where Phil and friends headlined. It took 9 hours to get in. That was the end of that local for me.
> 
> Glad to see a venue change and I'm in.


 
ahhh ok.  I didn't know that happened.


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2007)

So "The Lake Ave Project" has it's first set list ready for our first gig in the next month or so...  Probably a Thursday or Friday night in Ct..   Totally stoked on this one...

Set 1
Gotta Jiboo ->Cold Rain &Snow ->
She’s the Moon(original)
Althea
Take a Look(A DMC original)
Despair City(original)
Drifting->Bertha

Set 2
Shakedown St. 
Scarlet->Fire 
Birds of a Feather 
A Million Miles Away(original) 
Beautiful to Me(original) 
Up on Cripple Creek 
Franklin’s Tower
Ramble on Rose


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2007)

Close with Franklins.  Just busitin I love that to close a set. 

 Excuse my ignorance... is that Gotta Jiboo a Phish tune. 

 I think I heard that  on Cirus Jam on the other night. Kind of sleeping, woke up and was wow this is good, glasses off I thought it said it was that tune and by Phish.  I get is though dish network so yes my tv was on.  Not a phish guy but that rocked.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 8, 2007)

First post in this thread. Just recently got into the sort of jam band scene. I've always liked a few songs by the Dead and other bands like them but I've recently listened to it more and more. Anyone else a big John Butler Trio fan?


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Close with Franklins.  Just busitin I love that to close a set.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance... is that Gotta Jiboo a Phish tune.
> 
> I think I heard that  on Cirus Jam on the other night. Kind of sleeping, woke up and was wow this is good, glasses off I thought it said it was that tune and by Phish.  I get is though dish network so yes my tv was on.  Not a phish guy but that rocked.



Jiboo is a Phish song..

We've actually been thinking of doing a really hard Dead song... Like Terrapin or St Stephen...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2007)

Thankx Doug.  Both would get the kids up and dance.  Birdman829... welcome to the page.  Don't know much about the John butler tio though.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> First post in this thread. Just recently got into the sort of jam band scene. I've always liked a few songs by the Dead and other bands like them but I've recently listened to it more and more. Anyone else a big John Butler Trio fan?



JBT is good stuff...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2007)

Very interesting article on Jazz:

http://www.dyske.com/index.php?view_id=778

I have to agree with this guy.


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2007)

I love jazz...  Good jazz...  not smooth jazz...


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2007)

Played a great version of "On the Road Again" with my deadhead band in CT. last night...

Love that song...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

I saw Bobby fell  to one knee while playing in Rochester on the 3rd.

I'll be in Concord Nh Monday and Bost on Tues. Nice seats Tues.  Local Bobby show.  Cool.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone catching Ratdog in Concord or Bost? CKofer?  I would have made Springfield Too but race finals next thurs.

Toinght is the start of the Beacon run. Next Weekend is Penns Peak. Heard alot of nice things about that venue.  I have a buddy looking for a Friday Penns Peak. Anyone?


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going tonight to the Beacon.  I would have loved to have seen him the other night up in Peekskill..not that far from me and a fun venue...out of the city..but c'est la vie.  I'm psyched....a good dinner and some good tickets via mail order for tonight!  (Although, I have to tell you....these days...I think I might rather be at home watching the Islander/Ranger game tonight...did anyone see the game on monday night..DiPietro had like 56 saves...unbelievable!..If it were Phil.....I'd be more psyched)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

To late here, but enjoy the show.


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2007)

Overall a pretty good show.  Mark Karan was rocking and bobby let him turn it up pretty loud too.    They loved each other was a hightlight of the first set.  Lost sailor was great and we were hoping for the saint...which we got, but it was disappointing.

Second set highlight was Estimated.  Great Jam, again ripping guitars and Robin's bass was thundering pretty nicely.

set list via ratdog.org: 
3/8/2007 Beacon Theatre, New York, NY	
I: Jam > The Music Never Stopped > Mama Tried > Baby Blue > Money for Gasoline > They Love Each Other > Loose Lucy > Lost Sailor > Saint of Circumstance > GDTRFB*

II: Stagger Lee@, Mexicali Blues@ > Looks Like Rain@ > Jus' Like Mama Said > Estimated Prophet > The Other One+ > Stuff*+#% > Black Muddy River > Sugar Magnolia
E: Uncle John's Band
*-with Dred Scott (Keys); #-with DJ Logic (Turntables); %-with Tom Pope (Drums); +-? horns;


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2007)

Lost sailor Saint is one of my favorite combos.  Nice.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone into Citizen Cope?  Not really jam band, more of a one man show guitar kinda deal.  He's coming to Burlington and Boston...not sure which one I want to hit up.

best show I have seen in the last few might be Keller Williams.  That man does some unreal things with guitars and layering.  cool stuff


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2007)

Show started at 7.40 ended just before 11.   A little over an hour 1st set.  Back on Stage at 9.25
Sounded like they just were not all together. Sound problems with some remembering of lyrics going on.  Buddy told me no sound check last night. Rolled into Concord about 6.30 had a quick stop at some Mexican place met a bud and headed in.

  Not a bad show, just so so.  All reports were nothing compared to the Beacon.  I love Row Jimmy, (version was not the best.)  Brown eyed women was nice.  2nd set was better than 1st.  Venue was nice.  They let you leave at set break to get some air.  All volunteer ushers.   I sat 7th row orchestra left.  nice view on the isle for a short guy.  Home by midnight.  Into work 6ish.  A little sleepy. Back at it tonight.

http://www.ratdog.org/setlists/index.php

list from Ratdog.org


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2007)

Last night
: Jam > Shakedown Street > Maggie's Farm, Mission in the Rain > Walkin Blues > Book of Rules > Little Red Rooster > Bertha, Around and Around 
II: K.C. Moan@3, Me and My Uncle@4 > Victim or the Crime@5>6 > Easy Answers > Eyes of the World* > Stuff* > Black Peter > Touch of Grey 
E: Johnny B. Goode

copied from Ratgdog.org


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll be at Irving Plaza tonight for Tea Leaf Green if anyone is in town.


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll be at Irving Plaza tonight for Tea Leaf Green if anyone is in town.



How were they?
They're plying Mountain Jam this year.... Psyched to see them..


----------



## powhunter (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow just found this thread....so just checking in to say hi ......steve


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome. This is a mellow fun thread.  Rat dog just announced alot of shows.  Mail order starts yesterday to Thursday for 1st day post marks. Highlight is Red Rocks.  Not on my agenda, probably just Boston. I'll be at the Gathering of the vibes also.


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I'll be at the Gathering of the vibes also.



Me too!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

Well its official.  We are going to meet.:beer:


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Well its official.  We are going to meet.:beer:




Psyhced!!!!! 
My Dead(ish) band will be plying in Bridgeport that Thursday too...  Cool...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

probably can't do that.  I'm with a few we are doing the Thgursday camp thing to get in and not deal with traffic Friday.  Still be fun. I'll  bring my atomics you bring a board.


----------



## marcski (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob is also playing summer stage in central park this summer.

Also, not sure if you all heard..but PHIL is back.  Playing 2 shows at SOB's here in NYC next week. Sold out...will be great shows at the venue I'm sure..plus I don't think he's played since the big "C".


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2007)

marcski said:


> Bob is also playing summer stage in central park this summer.
> 
> Also, not sure if you all heard..but PHIL is back.  Playing 2 shows at SOB's here in NYC next week. Sold out...will be great shows at the venue I'm sure..plus I don't think he's played since the big "C".



I love summer stage... It's a bit of a pain to get to and starts and ends early..  But it's great...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 3, 2007)

marcski said:


> Bob is also playing summer stage in central park this summer.
> 
> Also, not sure if you all heard..but PHIL is back.  Playing 2 shows at SOB's here in NYC next week. Sold out...will be great shows at the venue I'm sure..plus I don't think he's played since the big "C".



SOB's on Varick Street?  Interesting venue.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> SOB's on Varick Street? Interesting venue.


 

Not a Dead fan, but been to SOBs plenty of times. Nice club, great for live shows.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 3, 2007)

Marc...got an extra for Phil?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Tickets went pretty quick. Mid week in Ny not viable for me.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2007)

Beano, I wish I had one for myself!!.


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2007)

Phil Lesh just added to Mountain Jam in Hunter in June...
Only festival appearence
SWEEEET!!!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 21, 2007)

Not too far off topic but Hot Buttered Rum is at UNH tomorrow and The Stone Church on Tues night.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

Doug just saw Phil and Friends added.  Doug tying to send you a pm won't let me. I want to catch these shows.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Doug just saw Phil and Friends added.  Doug tying to send you a pm won't let me. I want to catch these shows.



Try it now...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

pm sent here and on k-zone.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> pm sent here and on k-zone.




Not a fan of KZone anymore...  You won't find me over there...

Got the PM... Psyched for MJ!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

Your rock man.  I'm in 3 day pass purchased.  Thankx for the help.  See you heer and at the vibes. The only shows I see myself getting out to other than the one Boston Rat dog.  All my tour days off I used for making turns this winter.  Festivals are it.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Your rock man.  I'm in 3 day pass purchased.  Thankx for the help.  See you heer and at the vibes. The only shows I see myself getting out to other than the one Boston Rat dog.  All my tour days off I used for making turns this winter.  Festivals are it.



Diggity dank brah!!!    Welcome to Hunter!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

I sent you an e-mail.  Figures my 1st visit will be in the summer.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I sent you an e-mail.  Figures my 1st visit will be in the summer.



You may want to bring a pair of skis...  the first MtnJam we skied both days...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

I will. I sent you a pm on that you may not have picked up.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2007)

Scofield with Phil......  Sweeeet!!!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a little fix:





also check Hot Buttered Rum doing Brokedown Palace



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tf7gm8YWQM


----------



## ckofer (Apr 26, 2007)

Not going too far off topic, but these guys are from Lowell MA. Sometimes it's hard to get away for the big shows...

Hot Day at the Zoo



Maybe a little too organic for some, but the acoustic jam scene is pretty cool. Jerry was a picker.


----------



## madskier6 (May 7, 2007)

Did anyone see RatDog on Conan O'Brien last Thursday night doing "Jack Straw"?  I thought it was a great version of that tune with the drummer singing the parts that Jerry used to sing.  Good stuff!!


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Did anyone see RatDog on Conan O'Brien last Thursday night doing "Jack Straw"?  I thought it was a great version of that tune with the drummer singing the parts that Jerry used to sing.  Good stuff!!



Missed that...too bad you posted after the fact without giving us any warning.   

ckofer, those acoustic jam pickers were great.  I'm a fan.  Ever listen to Hot Buttered Rum..or of course Del McCoury?  All amazing.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

Now I know where Bob R and the rest of you were the other day...you were *HERE*!!!


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2007)

I saw some of the prices that were fetched by Ramrods son at the auction.  A guitar that Jerry played brought in over 300k. Saw it briefly on Channel 9's 5 am news.


----------



## ckofer (May 9, 2007)

marcski said:


> Missed that...too bad you posted after the fact without giving us any warning.
> 
> ckofer, those acoustic jam pickers were great.  I'm a fan.  Ever listen to Hot Buttered Rum..or of course Del McCoury?  All amazing.



HBR just played at a short set outdoors a few weeks ago at a solarfest. Some of the acoustic bands have that ability to get hippy chicks dancing in masses. These guys sure do. 

I recorded a few clips on my kids digital camera and spliced them together with imovie:

http://chickenjam.org/tunes/hbr_solar_unh_1.mov


----------



## Vortex (May 14, 2007)

Bump.

Who is making moutnain jam?  www.mountainjam.com

http://mountainjamfest.com/schedule.php


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2007)

I wish I could make Mountain Jam.  It looks like one of the best lineups on this summer's festival circuit.  I was really getting excited for moe.down only to have my best friend decide to get married that weekend.  

Looks like Strange Creek and Wormtown will be my two festivals this year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Bump.
> 
> Who is making moutnain jam?  www.mountainjam.com
> 
> http://mountainjamfest.com/schedule.php



I have surgery this week.  I'll play it by ear.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have surgery this week.  I'll play it by ear.


I thought you had it last friday?


----------



## madskier6 (May 14, 2007)

marcski said:


> Missed that...too bad you posted after the fact without giving us any warning.



If I had known in advance I would have posted before the fact.  :wink: I just happened to be watching Conan and they were the musical guest.  It was during the week of shows that Conan did from San Francisco.  Understandable that Ratdog would be one of the musical guests during that week.


----------



## Vortex (May 14, 2007)

Get better Beano.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2007)

I just posted this over at the XM thread.  Sirius just announced a 24 hour/commercial free Grateful Dead channel!


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2007)

That is cool. I read your post the other day. Commercial Dead.  

DMC... Do I bring my boards next weekend?  I hiked and got some small Patches at the River last weekend.  Probably on the agenda again this weekend.


----------



## dmc (May 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> That is cool. I read your post the other day. Commercial Dead.
> 
> DMC... Do I bring my boards next weekend?  I hiked and got some small Patches at the River last weekend.  Probably on the agenda again this weekend.



I'll let you know after the weekend...
Looks like we may have a patch to ski...


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2007)

Looks like there is a decent patch at the river so I'll give it another shot if i can.


----------



## Vortex (May 29, 2007)

So doug has the season come to an end or is there a decent patch left?  I got a 300 ft patch and another 150 foot patch on vortex at SR this weekend.  I could live with that being the end.  I'll hike hunter either way this weekend.  I brought my gear back though.


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2007)

Bob R said:


> So doug has the season come to an end or is there a decent patch left?  I got a 300 ft patch and another 150 foot patch on vortex at SR this weekend.  I could live with that being the end.  I'll hike hunter either way this weekend.  I brought my gear back though.


\

We got about 200 feet of snow left on Hellgate...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 30, 2007)

I was thinking about camping on my friends property for mountain jam but my incision started bleeding yesterday.  Too much, too soon.  Gathering of the vibes is an option for me, if I'm not in Norway.  (Don't worry Doug, I'll pick up some bacon in a tube if we can plan on meeting before it's expiration.)  Aug 9 is my 5 year anni, so maybe I'll show up on the 10th or 11th.


----------



## dmc (May 30, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I was thinking about camping on my friends property for mountain jam but my incision started bleeding yesterday.  Too much, too soon.  Gathering of the vibes is an option for me, if I'm not in Norway.  (Don't worry Doug, I'll pick up some bacon in a tube if we can plan on meeting before it's expiration.)  Aug 9 is my 5 year anni, so maybe I'll show up on the 10th or 11th.





mmm... Bacon in a tube... 

I can't believe MtnJam is in a couple of days...  It's like friggin Xmas to me...  Sorry you can't make it... I'll be at the vibes..  Psyched for that too...


----------



## Vortex (May 31, 2007)

Get well Beano.  vibes should work for many of us.  I'm in on that as well.  Doug can you post when you get home... how it all works at MtnJam?  Can you come and go/ hang in the lot BBQ.  Trying to figure what to pack.  Hoping I could get back to a car to get a change of clothes as temps change, do the Flesh burning I love..  Seen posts elsewhere the entry is a bit tough with security, but mellow once in.

thankx. 
Leaving B-town around 3 tomorrow.

Ow most important.  How close to Hunter can I buy a couple of cases of Saranac Pale ale.  My fridges are thirsty.

I found my anserws.

Accessibility [ back to menu ] 

This site is on rough and rugged terrain, grassy, on a slope, and uneven. If it rains, there will be mud. Please come prepared. 

On-site Camping is Limited. The On-Site camping area will be in close proximity to main festival site. Only those with Camping Tickets will be permitted in the Campgrounds. In addition to camping wristbands, each tent will be issued a permit that must be affixed to the tent for the duration of the festival. 

There will be a special needs viewing area at the main stage. 

Box Office Hours - At Festival
FRIDAY: 10AM-1 AM 
SATURDAY: 10AM-10PM 
SUNDAY: 10AM-8PM 

Parking Lot Opens At 10 AM Each Day

Concert Campgrounds Open At:
FRIDAY: 10:00AM
SATURDAY: 11:00AM 
SUNDAY: 11:00AM 

Concert Gates Open At:
FRIDAY: 3:00PM
SATURDAY: 11:00AM 
SUNDAY: 11:00AM 




Security / Safety [ back to menu ] 

Event Security and Safety will be located throughout the site for the entire duration of the event. If you have an EMERGENCY, find a staff person with a radio or go to the nearest security station, information booth, medical station or security personnel. There will be a central security and first aide location within the main lodge. 



What Will Be Provided [ back to menu ] 


Drinking water 
Wash Stations 
Showers 
Outdoor Portable Toilets and Indoor Toilettes 
Crafts Vendors 
Food Vendors Outside and 24/7 food inside the Lodge 
Packaged Beer for sale to campers 
Pay telephones 
ATMs - Please come prepared with enough money to last the weekend, in case the ATM machines are out of service. 
There will be a general store in the Learning Center building near the camp grounds. 


Cellular Phone Service [ back to menu ] 

There is limited cellular phone service. Due to the mountainous terrain, cellular phone service may be unreliable. Pay phones are available in the base lodge. 



What To Bring [ back to menu ] 

Everything you'll need for the concert: 

Raingear, a hood and extra pair of shoes, sneakers, mud boots, bug spray, a blanket to sit on, sunscreen, hat for shade, plastic container or two for water, plastic bags for trash, flag or balloon to identify your site, ear plugs, a camera, pen and paper for names, addresses and of course, play lists. Small camping chairs will be permitted in the concert area. 

If you are camping: 

In addition to tent, tarp, chairs and food, the following items are recommended and will make your weekend more enjoyable. - Extra toilet paper, a lantern or flashlight, extra trash bags, portable radio, small luggage lock for your tent and no valuables. Coolers and food from outside the Festival are only allowed at the On-Site Camp Grounds Small propane cook stoves will be permitted in the On-Site Camping area. No charcoal grills or open fires permitted. 



DO NOT BRING [ back to menu ] 

The Following are not allowed on the festival grounds or camping area: 

Weapons of any kind 
Fireworks 
Illegal Substances 
Open Fires 
Vending without permit allowed (If it appears that one campsite has an unreasonably large quantity of beer, it may be assumed that there is an intent to sell beer and it will be confiscated) 
Bicycles scooters or go carts, ATVs 
Glass of Glass Bottle containers 
Professional Photo or Video Equipment 
Pets (Please leave your pets at home) 
Food or Beverages or Coolers not allowed in Concert Area 
Box Trucks 
Umbrellas 
Aerosol sprays 
Camelbacks not allowed in Concert Grounds 
Video or Professional Cameras. Click Here for explanation. 


On-Site Camping [ back to menu ] 

You must have proper wristband to set up camp at On-Site camping. Food and Beverages from outside the festival are allowed in the On-Site Camping area only. NO Recreational Vehicles (RV's) will be permitted because we do not have the extra space needed for them. The campgrounds will open on Friday and close early Monday morning. Those who are camping will be permitted to leave the concert area and return to their camp sites. Concert-goers without a camping wristband will not be permitted to enter the Camping Area. There will not be any cars permitted in the campgrounds so you may want to bring a small wagon to help haul your gear. There is a camping drop-off area where you can unload your stuff before you park your car. 



RV's [ back to menu ] 

RV's are not permitted at Mountain Jam. No hook-ups will be provided. 



Do Not Drink and Drive [ back to menu ] 

Even though there is close proximity from the event site to off-site camping and lodging sites, please, if you chose to drink, do not drive. 



Medical Consideration [ back to menu ] 

Syringes 
Any person bringing a syringe will need to show medication, prescription and photo ID. 

Use of illegal drugs is not permitted. Anyone using illegal drugs will be subject to removal from the event, and will not be allowed back in. 

Those who have special dietary needs may bring food for personal use only into site. Factory sealed, non-glass, water bottles are also allowed. 



Medical Emergency [ back to menu ] 

There is an onsite emergency unit, and infirmary at the base of the mountain. 

Please behave responsibly. Event producers are not responsible for attendees' actions. Be respectful of your neighbors and friends at the show. 



Accessible Parking [ back to menu ] 

Accessible parking license plates, placards and hangtags are issued though each state's department of motor vehicles. People with mobility disabilities should get requisite documentation from their doctors for handicapped parking. 



Information Center [ back to menu ] 

Information center will be located in the Base Lodge. 

If assistance is needed while conducting business with a vendor, either request the assistance from the vendor or a member of the Mountain Jam staff. 



Pets [ back to menu ] 

Pets are not allowed and pet owners will be required to take the animal to a kennel. 



Service Animals [ back to menu ] 

Service animals which have been trained to provide assistance to an individual with a disability are allowed. The owner of the animal may be asked to describe the type of service the animal provides. 



Cameras [ back to menu ] 

No Video or Professional Cameras are Allowed.

A professional camera in any camera with a removeable lense, or lenses over 2-3 inches.

If in doubt we suggest you don't bring it. 



Alcohol [ back to menu ] 

Reasonable amounts of alcoholic beverages (NO KEGS), for personal consumption only (NO VENDING), by folks who are of legal age (21 and older), will be permitted to be brought into the camping areas. If, however, in the security's judgment it appears that the amount of alcohol is excessive for the number of persons entering the camping areas, or if anyone is under 21 years of age, the organizers reserve the right to deny entry to the camping areas. 

Kegs may not be brought onto the property. Please keep these things in mind and be sensible about how much you plan to bring in. 

Packaged beer will be available for purchase by campers near the entrance to the campgrounds. Poured beer will be available in the Lodge and throughout the concert grounds. Spirits will be available in the bar area in the Lodge. 



Parking [ back to menu ] 

Please park in designated spots only. Illegally parked vehicles will be towed at owner's expense. 

The parking lot will open beginning noon on Friday for On Site Campers. 

The event site will be open during show times only. 

A $3 parking surcharge will be added into all advance ticket sale services charges; and people buying tickets the day of the show will be charged $3 on top of ticket price. 

You can go in and out of the parking lot during the festival. 



Re-Entry [ back to menu ] 

Your wristband will allow you to leave the festival area and to return to your campsite or car. 



Children/Kids Area [ back to menu ] 

Children under 10 admitted at no charge with paid adults. There will be a small children's area at the show for your kids to hang out/play in. 



In Case of Emergency [ back to menu ] 

There will be emergency medical personnel and Security personnel onsite around the clock. If you need Emergency medical or police attention, find a staff person with a radio, go to an information booth, medical tent or tell on of the security personnel. Try not to lose your car keys or lock them in your car. Please keep parking areas clear of discarded bottles and other hazards. 



Lost and Found [ back to menu ] 

Lost and found will be located at the information booth. If you lose something or someone, check there. You may also post information on our MountainJam.com website message boards. 



Have Fun [ back to menu ] 

Most importantly, have fun, be nice to each other, have a little patience, drink enough water and give the gift of laughter to the people around you during Mountain Jam. 

Help your neighbors, make friends, and have an awesome time.


----------



## Vortex (May 31, 2007)

Just bought a Rat Dog and Keller Williams ticket for July 10th in bost.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 1, 2007)

Mountain Jam... hope to be out of here before 3 packed and ret to go.  3 days of nice prep for Phil.


----------



## dmc (Jun 1, 2007)

It poured last night but its gorgous out now...
See you tonight Bob - call me when your on your way...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 1, 2007)

I sent you an e-mail. Take a look if you get a chance.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 4, 2007)

Its all over with.  What  a ride. MTN jam was quite the event.  Quite tough for those camping after alot of rain.


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2007)

Transcript of a text messages between myself and an old touring buddy that couldn't make it but was watching the webcast...  Kinda like old days...  But not really.. 

Bill (6/3 7:59 pm): Shakedown was a good open. Gotta luv the net 
Me   (6/3 8:02 pm): Fotd 
Bill (6/3 8:04 pm): Hmmm starting to go in2 something..
Me   (6/3 8:05 pm): Althea
Me   (6/3 8:06 pm): Sick!
Bill (6/3 8:06 pm): Good call
Bill (6/3 8:08 pm): 
Me   (6/3 8:18 pm): Sweet .. Low spark
Bill (6/3 8:18 pm): Yeah!
Bill (6/3 8:30 pm): Like 2 hear light up next  
Bill (6/3 8:41 pm): Is this new or new new?
Me (6/3 8:43 pm): MountainsMoon
Bill (6/3 8:50 pm): ?
Me   (6/3 8:50 pm): Masons children
Me   (6/3 8:55 pm): Candyman
Bill (6/3 8:58 pm): Nice but where r the bobby songs 
Me (6/3 8:58 pm): Hmmmmm  
Bill (6/3 9:05 pm): Twirl baby twirl 
Me   (6/3 9:14 pm): How's the video?
Me   (6/3 9:15 pm): Eyes
Bill (6/3 9:16 pm): Fuckin' amazing
Me   (6/3 9:20 pm): John scofield
Bill (6/3 9:30 pm): Fotm
Me   (6/3 9:31 pm): Fast as shit
Me   (6/3 9:38 pm): 5 minutes
Bill (6/3 9:39 pm): Appears 2 have music sheets 2  
Bill (6/3 9:58 pm): Just got back, what is this?
Me   (6/3 10:00 pm): Unbroken chain
Bill (6/3 10:01 pm): Yep
Me   (6/3 10:05 pm): Darkstar
Bill (6/3 10:06 pm): Time 2 walk around...
Me   (6/3 10:07 pm): 
Bill (6/3 10:34 pm): Wheel?
Me   (6/3 10:35 pm): Tease
Bill (6/3 10:48 pm): I'm out, gotta get up very early. Enjoy the rest.


----------



## marcski (Jun 5, 2007)

I did the webcast thing thanks to you Doug....It was awesome....like being there...well o.k. like being there while still lying in my bed and sofa in my house.  But you know what I mean.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2007)

marcski said:


> I did the webcast thing thanks to you Doug....It was awesome....like being there...well o.k. like being there while still lying in my bed and sofa in my house.  But you know what I mean.



there's webcast recordings floating around... I have the Phil sets but there's some wierd cuts...

It's really good...  Scofield=SICK!!!!


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2007)

Actually the sound quality was a bit lacking.  Video was much better relatively.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone into JGB.....Theres a new and upcomming JGB tribute band called Legion of Jerry.  They have actually been together for almost a year....Its actually a side project from a couple members of Shakedown, a GD cover band, coupled with a few fine sisters...on vocals...They play mostly CT and RI...Although they were at the Lions Den in NYC last month..They really jam and are worth a look!!!   Next show is at  June 22nd at martinis in Orange Ct.  legionofjerry.com or pm me for more details



steve


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2007)

I miss JGB....


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2007)

Bob R makes the Mountian JamBlog
http://mountainjam2007.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vortex (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow that guy looks familliar.  How do I send them an e-mail. I don't mind my identiy being known.  I could not figure out the blog thing. no surpise there.
  Doug you should pick up a side job on this you staged the picture well. And again thank it was a great weekend.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Wow that guy looks familliar.  How do I send them an e-mail. I don't mind my identiy being known.  I could not figure out the blog thing. no surpise there.
> Doug you should pick up a side job on this you staged the picture well. And again thank it was a great weekend.



BobR = Perfect House Guest.. 

As far as pictures go... Take enough and your sure to get at least one good one..


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2007)

Last night Setlist by the band i play with down in Bridgeport CT..  this band is getting pretty good... Psyched...

Funky bitch
She's the Moon(Jeff) ->
Cold Rain and Snow ->
Gotta Jiboo ->
She's the Moon(Jeff)
Million Miles Away(Jamie)
Birds of a Feather
Jack Straw
Morning Dew ->
I know you Rider
Fish is just a fish(Doug) ->
Wookie Jam
Althea
Bertha
Hey Pocky Way!
Despair City(Jamie)
Ramble on Rose


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> Bob R makes the Mountian JamBlog
> http://mountainjam2007.blogspot.com/



Wow...that deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 14, 2007)

I spy DMc and myself in the G-love picure here.  I have the green shirt Doug with the blue dead shirt.

http://bp2.blogger.com/_WNHfl5aYlJ8/Rm6Wwr0U4WI/AAAAAAAAAow/MtI9IX678d4/s1600-h/GLove1.jpg


----------



## dmc (Jun 19, 2007)

Last nights rehearsal setlist...  We were draggin ass last night...

Take a Look(doug) ->
Wookie spilled Don’s beer now jam
Althea
Sand
Hey Pocky Way ->
I Know you Rider ->
Hey Pocky Way
Jack Straw (smokin!)

Crusty Set break

Jam ->
Million Miles Away(jamie)
Jam ->Scarlet Begonias
Drifting
Bertha


----------



## Vortex (Jun 19, 2007)

Wookie spilled Don's beer jam. not familliar, but have been there. 

 Althea, Row Jimmy, Stagger Lee all have something really special to them any time they are played.


----------



## dmc (Jun 19, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Wookie spilled Don's beer jam. not familliar, but have been there.
> 
> Althea, Row Jimmy, Stagger Lee all have something really special to them any time they are played.



I always tell a story after my song "take a look" and it has to involve a "tour wookie"..

Row Jimmy would be sweet...  
We've been messing around with Dark Star and tried to play through Terrapin last night...
I like this band a lot...  Good group...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2007)

dmc said:


> Last night Setlist by the band i play with down in Bridgeport CT..  this band is getting pretty good... Psyched...
> 
> Funky bitch
> She's the Moon(Jeff) ->
> ...



Do you guys jam often in ct???wouldnt mind checking it out!!  

Steve


----------



## Vortex (Jun 19, 2007)

doug looking forward to seeing you at the vibes.


----------



## dmc (Jun 19, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Do you guys jam often in ct???wouldnt mind checking it out!!
> 
> Steve



Still at the pre-gig stage...  
But we'll definately be playing out soon...  We want to get to the point where we have more solid originals...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Heads.  kimock is replacing Mark on the july tour due io his health issue.  www.ratdog.org. 
 I was going to boston.  I have added lincoln ri to the list.  Steve Freeking rocks baby.
Get well Mark, but I will enjoy listening to Steve.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## marcski (Jul 5, 2007)

summerstage monday for ratdog and keller williams and string cheese on thursday at the beacon.  Shapin' up to be a good week.  Now, if I could only do something about this work thing....


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2007)

Monday's show should be interesting.  Ya work.


----------



## dmc (Jul 6, 2007)

Funk Mafia Setlist for Saturday(Party in New Paltz NY - Funk in the Gunks):

Cissy Strut (Meters)
Spectactula (FUNK MAFIA ORIG.)
Inside the TV (FUNK MAFIA ORIG.)
Summertime Rolls (Jane's Addiction)
People Say (Meters)
Little Bit of Disco (FUNK MAFIA ORIG.)
Hiladel (FUNK MAFIA ORIG.)
Just Got Paid (ZZ Top)
Flashlight (Parl)
Tao (FUNK MAFIA ORIG.)
Moma Dance (Phish)
Possum (Phish)
Makisupa Policeman (Phish)
Y.E.M. (Ending only from 7 minutes in)
Character Zero (Phish)
Down With Disease (Phish)
Tweezer Reprise (Picture or Nectar version) 
Chalkdust Torture (Phish) 
Camel Walk (Phish) 
Funky Bitch (Phish) 
Thank you for let me be micelf (Sly)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 6, 2007)

marcski said:


> summerstage monday for ratdog and keller williams and string cheese on thursday at the beacon.  Shapin' up to be a good week.  Now, if I could only do something about this work thing....



Damn...I'm so bad at buying tickets on time.  I hesitated because I thought I'd be in Norway on Monday but the trip eventually got pushed back to the 17th.  If I find an extra would you like to meet up for a brew or two, Marc?  I'll be the guy in the sling. 

...in the mean time I'm off to craigslist to try to hustle a ticket from a wookie.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn...I'm so bad at buying tickets on time.  I hesitated because I thought I'd be in Norway on Monday but the trip eventually got pushed back to the 17th.  If I find an extra would you like to meet up for a brew or two, Marc?  I'll be the guy in the sling.
> 
> ...in the mean time I'm off to craigslist to try to hustle a ticket from a wookie.



try DNC and try Robbie. He always has an extra.
bob


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 6, 2007)

Bob R said:


> try DNC and try Robbie. He always has an extra.
> bob



Ha!  I'm on DNC right now.  I'll check with him...hope he remembers me.  What's my screename there again?  NYBoxofRain?  BoxofNYC?

[Edit: It's Box-of-NYC ....When was that Hammerstein Phil show we went to Bob?  March 06?]


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2007)

I think it box of nyc

He will remember you.  I have his cell if that does not work.

edit

follow the Central park thread.  I put up a post you may contact him.  No specifics given.


----------



## marcski (Jul 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn...I'm so bad at buying tickets on time.  I hesitated because I thought I'd be in Norway on Monday but the trip eventually got pushed back to the 17th.  If I find an extra would you like to meet up for a brew or two, Marc?  I'll be the guy in the sling.
> 
> ...in the mean time I'm off to craigslist to try to hustle a ticket from a wookie.



Yes, Beano..we've talked before about meeting up at a show.  I'm game if you get a tix.  My buddy does business with Bobby's Mgt Co. So, he got the tix through them.  And my other buddy works for the company that owns the Beacon.  That's how I got my SCI tix for thurs.


----------



## marcski (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh and Doug, that setlist for "the Funk in the Gunks" looks sweet.  But how can you have a funk party without the P-FUNK?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 6, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I think it box of nyc
> 
> He will remember you.  I have his cell if that does not work.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the set-up on DNC, Bob...much appreciated.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks for the set-up on DNC, Bob...much appreciated.




pm sent more info


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 6, 2007)

marcski said:


> And my other buddy works for the company that owns the Beacon.



Hmmm, I wonder what company that is.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 8, 2007)

Death in the family. I'm glad I didn't get ahold of any tickets as of yet.   Ahhh well, next time, I guess.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Death in the family. I'm glad I didn't get ahold of any tickets as of yet.   Ahhh well, next time, I guess.





Too bad. Sorry.


----------



## marcski (Jul 10, 2007)

Good show last night at the Summerstage.  Here's the setlist from Ratdog.org:

Jam > 
Tomorrow Never Knows > 
Playin on the Band > 
Ramble On Rose, 
El Paso@3, Corrina@, 
The Weight@*, 
Good Morning Little Schoolgirl > 
Help on the Way > Slipknot! > 
Stuff+# > Dear Prudence+ > 
Bird Song (reprise)*+ > 
Slipknot! > Franklin's Tower*+
E: U.S. Blues+%
*-with Steve Kimock (Guitar); *-with Keller Williams (Guitar/Vocals); +-with Josh Roseman (Trombone); #-with Tom Pope (Drums); %-with Dred Scott (Keys); Mark was absent; Stuff - Kenny/Robin/Jeff/Jay/Steve/Josh > Kenny/Robin/Jeff/Jay/Josh > Jay/Tom; Bob sat in with Keller on "Bird Song > Women are Smarter"
(with Keller Williams)

Ramble on Rose, Dear Prudence and Franklin's which was done with a Reggae beat were my highlights.  Although, hearing Ramble on Rose, made me miss Jerry a lot   

Fun show, despite the scorching heat.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2007)

marcski said:


> Good show last night at the Summerstage.  Here's the setlist from Ratdog.org:
> 
> Jam >
> Tomorrow Never Knows >
> ...


Great Avatar Marcski
Looks like a hot show in more ways than one.
looking for weather report or St of Circumstance tonight.


----------



## marcski (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I was waiting for someone to comment on my 4 year old's tuck position.  (btw, she did that all on her own..no help or input from daddy).  They butchered St. of Circumstance when I saw them at the Beacon a few months back....But good luck.!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I always like the Jerry 2nd and 4th or 3rd and 5th as well. Althea , or, Row jimmy,  Peggy O,Reuben cherise would fit nice. I think i'm getting psyched.  Going to the Harppon brewery 1st if time allows.  

still very cool Marc.


----------



## marcski (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob, any of those fine jerry tunes will do!!  Enjoy the show...looking forward to your "show report" tomorrow.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2007)

it wil be shaky cause of sleep, but i'll pop in.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2007)

Jam > Feel Like a Stranger > Minglewood Blues > She Belongs to Me > Money for Gasoline > Loser > Loose Lucy, A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall@, Quinn the Eskimo* > Silvio > Tequila > Silvio > Tequila > Silvio > Iko Iko > Stuff > Black Peter > Two Djinn > Not Fade Away 
E: Brokedown Palace 
*-with Steve Kimock (Guitar); *-with Keller Williams (Guitar/Vocals); Mark was absent; Bobby sat in with Keller on "The Race is On > Friend of the Devil" 
(with Keller Williams; Kenny Brooks's 500th Show) 

copied from ratdog.org


Met up with Maineskier 69 and a few SR Friends. Junior and his lovely bride.  A freind from Oregon a few buddies from NH (White mountain region)  very cool to see tour friends 

 Well sound was freeking awesome.  I was off to a bad start I thought i heard west La Fade away in the opening Jam, but it led to feel like a stranger. 

 Money for Gasoline I have only heard a few times, but Steve Really showed why he is one of the best(yes my opinion)  bobby let him go and he went and so did we.  Alot of Dylan  as the set list shows.  Quinn.    how cool.  Loser I felt Steve could have had a little more lead, but may have just been song organization.

The venue was was fairly full very mellow inside.  Could move around after 1st rush.  Keller was a new experience for me.  I like when he set up a loop with all his instruments playing and he bounced around. probably a better way to explain it.  (Hurricane or something.like that.
 Roark probbly could give more details on how all that works.

Keller had bobby join him at the end of his set. The Race is on was very cool.
Beat and a ton of work to do so I can play again tonight.  Hope to see some along the way.

Fantastic show  1 set about 2.15 I think.  bobby came on 5 min earlier than scheduled. About 8.25


----------



## marcski (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice report, Bob.  I like the Stranger opener.....first song I ever saw back in '82.  Are you going to other shows?


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2007)

marcski said:


> Ramble on Rose,





Bob R said:


> Reuben cherise





GawD NO!!! 
Bobby....  Leave these JG classics alone...  I can deal with Franklins and even Eyes _if there's a sax_....  I don't know... maybe I'm being too critical but I just hate the way Bobby does hard core JG songs...  

I'm going to listen to Live Dead tonight and purge these thoughts from my brain...  
Read Phils book on a plane to San Fran monday...  Awesome..  Been listening to Live Dead since...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> GawD NO!!!
> Bobby....  Leave these JG classics alone...  I can deal with Franklins and even Eyes _if there's a sax_....  I don't know... maybe I'm being too critical but I just hate the way Bobby does hard core JG songs...
> 
> I'm going to listen to Live Dead tonight and purge these thoughts from my brain...
> Read Phils book on a plane to San Fran monday...  Awesome..  Been listening to Live Dead since...



Anythings better than Mickey's stupid Fire on the Mountain "Rap."  God I got sick to my stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## marcski (Jul 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> GawD NO!!!
> Bobby....  Leave these JG classics alone...  I can deal with Franklins and even Eyes _if there's a sax_....  I don't know... maybe I'm being too critical but I just hate the way Bobby does hard core JG songs...
> 
> I'm going to listen to Live Dead tonight and purge these thoughts from my brain...
> Read Phils book on a plane to San Fran monday...  Awesome..  Been listening to Live Dead since...



Yes, I kind of agree, Doug...Ramble on is definitely one of my top favorites...Bobby certainly doesn't do it (or any jerry tune) justice!.  That said, I had a good show.

Phil's book was a very good read.   Lots of interesting tidbits...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2007)

Doug you grumpy old Bastard. lol 

 I hear you loud and clear many take your view.  I just still like to hear the songs. If Bobby and Robert Hunter are the only ones in the Dead family playing then I listen. 

Aw you forget also Steve really adds alot to the sound.  Too tired to do anything but drag my ass today.  they were unreal last night.  I have been called a Bobby Basher quite often.  Hard to find much negitive out of the last two nights.  Mission in the Rain was beautiful  Terrapin flyer.  aw it was good.

: Jam > Here Comes Sunshine > Big River > Mission in the Rain > Youngblood > Little Red Rooster > Odessa > Book of Rules > Bertha 
II: Deep Elem Blues@*, Mexicali Blues@, Might as Well > Lady with a Fan > Terrapin > Stuff > Knockin on Heaven's Door > China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider* 
E: At a Siding > Terrapin Flyer 
*-with Steve Kimock (Guitar); *-with Keller Williams (Guitar/Vocals); Mark was absent; Bobby sat in with Keller on "High Time" and "Wake Up Little Susie > Monkey and the Engineer" 
(Keller Williams opened; Jeff Chimenti's 650th Show) 

last night copied from Rat dog.org.  when was the last time you heard wake up little suzie
kimock and Keller on Sella blue.  Worth the ticket just for that.


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2007)

The thing is... Bob has a TON of great songs to choose from...  So why play sacred JG or a ton of Beatles?
Just break out "Throwin Stones"...  Or Heaven Help the fool...  Or anything off of ACE....


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2007)

marcski said:


> Yes, I kind of agree, Doug...Ramble on is definitely one of my top favorites...Bobby certainly doesn't do it (or any jerry tune) justice!.  That said, I had a good show.
> 
> Phil's book was a very good read.   Lots of interesting tidbits...



I consider myself to be pretty open minded about music...
But I just can't get into Ratdog..  I don't know why...  Just not drawn to it...

Glad you guys had a blast!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2007)

Just having fun. The problem I had with Bob doing Jerry tunes for me was when bob could not remember the words.  Jerry's ballads and vocals were special to me.  It got  shaky as time went on, but still fun.

  I was skipping Dog shows for a while, but when robin joined them it got better, and when Steve is playing its really not the same band. 

Phil shows are still on a different Level.  Understatement of the day.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Phil retains all the elements that I loved from the GD...
Ratdog seems to be getting jammier...    Kimmock rules...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Phil shows are still on a different Level.  Understatement of the day.



You can say that again.  I cant say I know anyone who would go see Bobby over Phil.  It's just chock full of goodness.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 23, 2007)

phil tour. Ny gets big week.

http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepages/friends_stuff/calendar.html

Bost and ct for sure. glens falls maybe for me also.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob R said:


> phil tour. Ny gets big week.
> 
> http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepages/friends_stuff/calendar.html
> 
> Bost and ct for sure. glens falls maybe for me also.


 
Hey guys...writing from Norway.  I'm staying in a town called Høllen right now.  I'll be traveleing to Hovden (near Telemark) to my wife's uncle's cabin for a few days.  Those NYC shows look sweet!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2007)

Enjoy. thankx for popping in.


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, i'm stoked for Phil in the big apple.  Can't wait. I'll definitely be catching at least 2 of those..


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug where is glenn falls?  Trying to see if i really can do that.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Doug where is glenn falls?  Trying to see if i really can do that.



Glens Falls is about 35-45 minutes north of Albany on the Northway.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2007)

ow thats not bad, not where I though it was.

thankx jim


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm hittin up an NYC show or 2 - really depends on work..  And where I am at a given moment.. 

I'm surrendering to the phlow...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 30, 2007)

MO going for boston and Glens falls today. Just waiting for the post offfice to open. A pfriend  taking care of Mohegun son.

So where are we meeting at the vibes? I'll be doing boardee camping with DNC.. I hope to be parked by 8. 3  hours of driving i or 4 hours to get in I figure. I'll leave b-town aroudn 12 on thurs the 9th.


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday big man!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2007)

We miss ya. Sad day for me.


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes definitely miss Jerry.. More and more as the days go by actually.

WFUV in NYC, (by far and away the ONLY radio station in nyc) has jerry and the dead in the spotlight today.  You can listen to a live stream:

http://wfuv.org/audio/stream.html


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 2, 2007)

Sirius started a Grateful Dead channel preview yesterday on Channel 17 "Jam On" in anticipation of it's full launch later in the summer.  Good stuff.


----------



## dmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Listened all the way home from Stamford CT to Hunter last night...

Very cool.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

Listened a bunch last night.  A west virgina show from 78 came on at 9.  freekign 
Peggy-0
I explained to my cats this is what music use to sound like.  My wife seems to not care anymore.:???:


----------



## dmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I explained to my cats this is what music use to sound like.



I used to play "Franklins" from Without a Net in the car to calm my cat down..  i think she digs Branfords soprano sax.


----------



## marcski (Aug 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> I used to play "Franklins" from Without a Net in the car to calm my cat down..  i think she digs Branfords soprano sax.



I was at the show for that Fanklin's with Branford....Those were the days...


----------



## dmc (Aug 2, 2007)

marcski said:


> I was at the show for that Fanklin's with Branford....Those were the days...



me too... Nasau.. right?


----------



## marcski (Aug 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> me too... Nasau.. right?



Yep.  Nassau.   I also caught branford at the Garden with them at least once I think.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2007)

It burried in here somewhere..... Dmc and myself are going. anyone else making the gathering ot the vibes?  www.gatheringofthevibes.com  Really looking forward to this.Have not made it since the phil and friends appearance.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> It burried in here somewhere..... Dmc and myself are going. anyone else making the gathering ot the vibes?  www.gatheringofthevibes.com  Really looking forward to this.Have not made it since the phil and friends appearance.



What days are you going Bob?  My anniversary is on the 9th.  I wouldn't be able to make the entire weekend.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm planning on being there by Friday afternoon for Tea Leaf Green...   

I MAY go Saturday too... Depends on where i have to be for work the next week...
The funky Friday night set looks good...

Unvieling my Ct. band "Lake Avenue Project" on Thursday at a friends in Bridgeport..   Gonna blow off DSO...  Instead of watching someone play Grateful Dead music..  We're just gonna play Grateful Dead music..


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> What days are you going Bob?  My anniversary is on the 9th.  I wouldn't be able to make the entire weekend.




I'm going to work in our Ct office on thurs. I hope to be at the venue by 5 or 6 on thurs.  I'm leaving as soon as I can Sunday. going home and they hitting Rat dog in Lowell. Its only like 25 min from my house.  Steve K baby.  Zero  and Rat dog. :idea: Doug Buzz me of vise versa. Love to hang for Tea Leaf again.  sorry I'll miss your thurs gig.  I like DSO.  The  bobby guy will give us some cheese.:-o    I'm doing the DNC boardie camping thing. I will have my phone with me.  I have your numbers


----------



## ckofer (Aug 13, 2007)

Not a bad RatDog show tonite in Lowell. Gotta love Samson & Delilah at the end of a show! 

8/12/2007 Boarding House Park, Lowell, MAI: Jam > Cassidy > Stagger Lee > Bird Song > Shade of Grey > Hell in a Bucket > Lost Sailor > Saint of Circumstance > Don't Ease Me In II: On the Road Again@, Mexicali Blues@, When I Paint My Masterpiece@ > He's Gone > The Other One > Stuff > Wharf Rat > Bird Song (reprise) > Cassidy (reprise) E: Samson and Delilah *-with Steve Kimock (Guitar); Mark was absent; "OTRA" preceded by and "Other One" included Dennis McNally reading from "On the Road"Only ''On the Road Again'' (''On the Road'' 50th Anniversary Tribute)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 13, 2007)

Was a nice set up. Dmc I never found you at the vibes? did the rain change your plans?


Found the show very mellow in lowel.  Otherone was very energetic.


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Was a nice set up. Dmc I never found you at the vibes? did the rain change your plans?
> 
> 
> Found the show very mellow in lowel.  Otherone was very energetic.



We decided to jam the next day too..  Hope you had fun!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 13, 2007)

Tea Leaf Green and Zero were quite an event very wet. good, but we got swampted.
Hope you had fun also.


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Tea Leaf Green and Zero were quite an event very wet. good, but we got swampted.
> Hope you had fun also.



i did have fun...  So bummed i missed Zero..  How was DBB?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2007)

Deep banana black out and p-funk... listened to from the campsite.  Nothing wrong with them just not for me. Last time I saw Deep Banana black out was at K for one of the season ending fest two or 3 years ago..  DSO thursday night and Sat with the Tricksters were my favorite parts of the Weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is information for the first stage of the RatDog
Fall Tour, 2007. More to come soon.

Friday and Saturday, October 26 and 27 at the
Hampton Beach Casino Ballroom, Hampton, Beach, NH.
Doors open at 6:00 PM. Show time if 8:00 PM.
18 years and over only, unless accompanied by parent.
This is a General Admission show.
Mail order tickets are available at $34.00 per ticket.
=========
Sunday, October 28 at the Lebanon Opera House,
Lebanon, NH. Doors open at 7:00 PM. Show time is 7:30 PM.
All ages welcome. All seats are reserved. A taper section
will be provided.
Mail order tickets are available at either $ 61.00 and $51.00
per ticket.
=========
Tuesday and Wednesday, October 30 and 31 at the North
Fork Theater at Westbury. Doors open at 6:30 PM.
Show time is 8:00 PM. All ages welcome.
All seats are reserved. Mail order tickets are available at
$45.50 per ticket. A taping section will be provided.
=========
Friday, November 2 at the Memorial Auditorium, Burlington, VT.
Doors open at 7:00 PM. Show time is 8:00 PM.
All ages welcome. This is a general admission show.
Mail order tickets are available at $36.50 per ticket.
=========
Saturday, November 3 at the Palace Theater, Albany, NY.
Doors open at 7:00 PM. Show time is 8:00 PM.
All ages welcome. Reserved seats only.
Mail order tickets are available at $41.50 per ticket.
A small taping section will be provided.
========
Sunday, November 4 at the Eisenhower Auditorium,
Pennsylvania State University, State College, PA....
Doors open at 7:00 PM. Show time is 7:30 PM. All ages welcome.
All seats are reserved. Tickets are available at $39.00 per ticket.
Taping has not yet been confirmed, so stay tuned on that.
========
First post mark dates for these shows will be Friday, August 24
through Monday, August 27. Mail order will remain open beyond
those days until further notice.
===================================================
Small detail about the Phil and Friends tour:
The tickets for the Santa Barbara show will not be released for
another couple of weeks, so don't worry that you haven't
received them yet. Once they arrive they will be in the mail
post haste.

We are moving along with all the Phil shows, so keep an
eye on your mail boxes.

The Crew of GDTSTOO
8.23.07

-- 

"The bells are ringing, it's way unreal
Trying to tell y'all about just how it feels
And it's bigger than a drive-in movie, for real"

Weir/Barlow

Web Site: http://www.gdtstoo.com
email: GDTSTOO@gdtstoo.com
Customer Service Number: (415) 898-2364
Monday-Friday,9 am-6pm, PST.
To subscribe to our email announce list, send empty email to


Hampton beach will be posted tomorrow. If you can get to the Lebabnon opera house do so. Great venue. Playing that one by ear.  I expect a boston show to be in there sometime as well.  Can't get to Phil in NYC so this is cool.  bob and phil playing the same time.  this happened a couple of years ago as well. Busy oct and fun.


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's a good one coming up in my neck of the woods... Bearsville Theater - if I'm home - I'm going..

http://www.bearsvilletheater.com/events-calendar/david-nelson-and-friends
David Nelson and Friends

Thursday September 6, 2007
Doors open at 7pm; Show at 8pm
Tickets $25
David Nelson: Guitar and Vocals (New Riders of the Purple Sage, Jerry Garcia Acoustic Band) 
Barry Sless: Guitars (David Nelson Band, Phil Lesh & Friends)
Pete Sears: Bass (Jefferson Starship, Hot Tuna, Zero, Steve Kimock Band)
Mookie Siegel: Keyboards and Vocals (David Nelson Band, Ratdog, Donna Jean and the Zen Tricksters) 
John Molo: Drums (Phil Lesh & Friends, Other Ones, Bruce Hornsby, Modereko)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 27, 2007)

Barry Sless is the best. JMO  Great line up.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Barry Sless is the best. JMO  Great line up.





Mules playing Central PArk that night too...  But those park shows are a pain... They start so earyl...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Mule is playing in Bost next week.  Not going.

  I added the Lebanon nh show for Rat Dog to the list yesterday.  3 days of the dog in Nh. All with Steve K. ie thats why I'll be there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2007)

I plan on at least one of the Rat Dog shows at Hampton, probably Friday night.  

Another good show coming up if no one has seen them is Scarecrow Collection on the 22nd at the Stone Church.  Definitely one of my favorite new bands on the scene


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Maineskier69 from here and the River will be there as well as a few other SR folk. try a pm or two if you want to meet up and put a name to a face.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Maineskier69 from here and the River will be there as well as a few other SR folk. try a pm or two if you want to meet up and put a name to a face.




are you talking, Rat Dog or Scarecrow?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Ratdog.  Ignorance on the other band.  My nights out are limited to Phil and Bobby mostly.  Hard to work around the kids events as it is. I push enough.  I make an exception to this for Donna the buffalo upon occasion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Ratdog.  Ignorance on the other band.  My nights out are limited to Phil and Bobby mostly.  Hard to work around the kids events as it is. I push enough.  I make an exception to this for Donna the buffalo upon occasion.




...well, should you find yourself free on the 2nd,  I HIGHLY recommend Scarecrow.  I believe I read you were at GOTV.  I was not, but my brother was the organizer for the NPO stage.  I believe Scarecrow played a set or two over there if you happened to pop by


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

I was at the NPO stage a bit. I like the band Kind buds.  I popped in and out in between main acts so maybe I did. 

 I have a night football practice with my son that Sat night. Big practice for a Sunday night game the following night.    Thankx for the efffort though.  Nice. 

 Funny thing at the vibes I was watching  the NPO Stage while a guy was working on the little elctronic trailer and in almost tipped over while a guy was in it. Ask your brother about that.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

Siruis is starting the Dead channel september 7th

"SIRIUS will launch the Grateful Dead Channel on channel 32 with a rare concert broadcast of the band’s 1974 performance at the Hollywood Bowl in Los Angeles, California. The concert will be followed by a special show hosted by Bob Weir. 

On The Grateful Dead Channel, you'll hear music spanning the band's career with unreleased concert recordings, original shows hosted by band members Bob Weir, Mickey Hart, Phil Lesh and Bill Kreutzmann, and even rare archival interviews with Jerry Garcia! The channel will also feature contributions from Grateful Dead expert David Gans and Dead archivist David Lemieux. "


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I was at the NPO stage a bit. I like the band Kind buds.  I popped in and out in between main acts so maybe I did.
> 
> I have a night football practice with my son that Sat night. Big practice for a Sunday night game the following night.    Thankx for the efffort though.  Nice.
> 
> Funny thing at the vibes I was watching  the NPO Stage while a guy was working on the little elctronic trailer and in almost tipped over while a guy was in it. Ask your brother about that.




I'll bring it up next time I see him.  If you happened to check out Rock the Earth, that's the NPO booth Sean was running and as David Gans is on the Board of Directors, they were able to set up a stage this year.  I normally work that fest with Sean, but unfortunately, new job meant I couldn't go this year.


----------



## marcski (Aug 31, 2007)

Kind of interesting to see that Bobby is now also playing in the nyc metro area halloween and around as Phil had already previously announced his what is it a 10- night stand in nyc around that same time.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Having been  to the NY local and CT.  I like the CT local and will come back.  Have to be something really important for me to go to Ny again.   Sounds like you speak with actions. Props.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

marcski said:


> Kind of interesting to see that Bobby is now also playing in the nyc metro area halloween and around as Phil had already previously announced his what is it a 10- night stand in nyc around that same time.



I think only one night overlaps. The 31st i think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2007)

I would be very suprised if Phil and Bobby got together.  I'm not saying it won't happen again, but interviews of I read, especially one with Barlow, suggested that the last tour they did together was quite bitter.  Hopefully they do, but I'm not holding my breath....


oh and the show at the Stone Church on the 22nd is the Nate Wilson group, not Scarecrow Collection.  Got my shows mixed up, Nate is still great though and I'll be there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 2, 2007)

WSP was on PBS last night.  Great show!


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I would be very suprised if Phil and Bobby got together.  I'm not saying it won't happen again, but interviews of I read, especially one with Barlow, suggested that the last tour they did together was quite bitter.  Hopefully they do, but I'm not holding my breath....
> 
> 
> oh and the show at the Stone Church on the 22nd is the Nate Wilson group, not Scarecrow Collection.  Got my shows mixed up, Nate is still great though and I'll be there.



Oh yeah, I never meant that they would get on stage together...I think its almost the opposite, I took it as like a slap in the face by bobby.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

Moe:  Live from the Filmore is on HDNet right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Moe:  Live from the Filmore is on HDNet right now.




HDnet?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> HDnet?



Cable Channel.  They have great concerts on Sundays.  Derek Trucks before, Moe now, 2004 Jammys later followed by 2004 bonaroo.  Most cable and satellite companies have the channel.  You need a HD box though, I think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Cable Channel.  They have great concerts on Sundays.  Derek Trucks before, Moe now, 2004 Jammys later followed by 2004 bonaroo.  Most cable and satellite companies have the channel.  You need a HD box though, I think.




Damn, have the channel, but I'm not subscribed.  I'll have to call Time Warner and see about adding it.  Jess and I pretty much only watch Boston sports, the discovery and history channels, so we just have basic cable.  I wouldn't upgrade for HBO, but for live shows, definitely.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Damn, have the channel, but I'm not subscribed.  I'll have to call Time Warner and see about adding it.  Jess and I pretty much only watch Boston sports, the discovery and history channels, so we just have basic cable.  I wouldn't upgrade for HBO, but for live shows, definitely.  Thanks for the heads up!!



Yeah...it's good stuff.  Sometimes their concerts are off the mark, but you're sure to catch a good one every once in a while.  It also has Rick Steve's and Smart Travel in HD...two shows I've always loved.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

...by the way boys and ..... do any girls read this thread?  Anyway...Sirius'  Grateful Dead channel has arrived!  Tune into 32 for GD goodness.  Then 17 "jam on" when Drums and Space are on.    I wonder what preset I'm going to drop for this one?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2007)

So who is catchinng some Phil shows?  DMC you going to Glens falls?  Had a couple of Pm's with eski.  


What is the plan? I'm in.  Said this but bost CT and Glens falls for me.


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2007)

Bob R said:


> So who is catchinng some Phil shows?  DMC you going to Glens falls?  Had a couple of Pm's with eski.
> 
> 
> What is the plan? I'm in.  Said this but bost CT and Glens falls for me.



Not sure...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2007)

:wink:Aw a definite Maybe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd love to catch Phil, especially at Glens Falls, but it's not in the cards.  GF should be great.  Very small venue.  I was fortunate to catch Phish there on Halloween in 94'.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, reminder, Nate Wilson Group tomorrow night at the Stone Church.  Gonna be good


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2007)

Never been to Glens fall or mohegun sun. New venues for me.  not a phish guy, but the Oct 31 shows were where they did another bands albumm I think.Is that correct?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Never been to Glens fall or mohegun sun. New venues for me.  not a phish guy, but the Oct 31 shows were where they did another bands albumm I think.Is that correct?




Correct.  I saw a good 70 or so Phish shows between 94 and 98, then basically lost interest.

The Glens Falls show was the first time they did another Album and it was the White Album by the Beatles.  Killer show starting at 9:30 PM and not finishing until after 3 AM.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2007)

wow. thats right upstate ny where there are no laws.  Thankx for the reply.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2007)

no laws or at least a lot of tolerance.  At the time they didn't care about nitrous either.  There must have been 20 people selling it in the little parking lot next to the facility right in plain view of the cops.  Cops didn't care at all and let it go on until 5 am before kicking people out.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a bit mellow these days. 5am is get up for work time not go to bed time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I'm a bit mellow these days. 5am is get up for work time not go to bed time.



oh I'm certainly with you on that one.  This was 13 years ago as a freshman in college.  These days, I struggle to make it past 1 AM at shows and festivals.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 22, 2007)

Did anybody see Gov't Mule at Higher Ground (or anywhere else)? I was going to go but plans fell through. I think they still have a couple shows in the northeast in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 8, 2007)

Boston shows start tomotow for Phil.  Hope I can get on the back side of this cold.   Good seats tomorrow so so wed.  Any heads around...  Hub pub 5.30 6ish.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

My review posted on Sr

Un Ohficial 

Set 1: 

Jam, 
FOTD Phil on extra last verse,(Larry mandolin) 
Pride of Cucamonga^ (Pride Awesome) 
Big River 
I'm so Gone 
Loose Lucy 
Walkin Away^ (a Jackie song) 
*Special Guest Peter Wolf* 
Pack Fair and Square*# 
Brown Sugar* 

^ LC on Pedal Steel 
* Lead Vocalist J. Giels Band 
# Big Walter Price and the Thunderbirds 1955 also on 1970 J.Giels album.. 


Set 2: 

Do You Remember (maybe Spots of Time) ~ Bass sounds so good, 
China Cat 
Eyes> 
Jam> 
Hard Rain> wow 
Viola Leeeeeeeeee> 
Althea> 
Jackie Tune> 
The Seven Tease> 
Led Zepplin Tease> 
Viola 
Scarlet> 
Fire 

Donor Rap 

E: Acoustic Ripple 

copied from Phil Zone. 

the Jackie Green songs rock. reminds me of Dylan and yes he sounds clear. Larry really sounded fantastic. I was a bit concerned. In previous Phil line ups I did not get that excited about him in the Mix. The Althea he really stepped up. the Hard rain was outstanding. good to see Larry take a lead in something that he knew really well. I'm so gone will be a tour highlight if you can catch it. Peter Wolf coming out was quite funny and the crowd liked it. He had a large bottle or refreshment with him on stage. 
Vibe inside was typical Bost no tolerance and hot and crowded. Sat about 13 rows up Phil side. 

Sounded A tiny bit muffled arfter (FOTD), but by mid way through the 1st set it was quite clear. 2nd set is was as clear as it can get. Came on about 7.45 finished 1st set just over an hour. Came back at about 9.30 and played till 11.20.

Great to hang with maineskier 69 and a mysterious other board member and Bride.  

Sound is different from any other line up. I really like the change. Probably still like the Barry and Larry version and the Q better, but after that this group really sounds good for only a few shows under there belt. Give them a few more and shows. Phil sang alot and it was ok.

I thought I heard hard to Handle jam hidden in there a few times as well as a small other one Jam.
Burnt out with 4 hours of at home time between the show and work.
Be back at it tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice

I haven't seen Phil unfortunately since summer 06 in Vermont.  I really enjoyed Larry's playing.  I'd go as far as saying Trey pretty much ruined what would've been a great show.  I'm a Warren Haynes guy through and through in terms of my favorite, simply because I've never heard anyone sing Jerry ballads better than him.

If I had to pick my least favorite 'friend' it would definitely be Trey.  


As much as I'd love to go, a Boston show is too much for me on a work night.  Hell, I went and saw Ryan Montbleau here in town last night for his CD release party and I'm dragging from that.  

For those who haven't seen him, Ryan is definitely worth going to.  Super talented singer/songwriter and fantastic supporting cast.  Too boot, there the nicest group of guys you'll find and no one tours or works harder than these guys right now.

http://www.ryanmontbleauband.com/


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumours of Trey making Glens falls next Sat. I'll be there hope trey isn't.  The rumours are he had to get permission from da Judge to go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Rumours of Trey making Glens falls next Sat. I'll be there hope trey isn't.  The rumours are he had to get permission from da Judge to go.




wonder if he detours around Whitehall if he shows up :lol:


----------



## marcski (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice report, Bob. I'm looking forward to the 2 shows I'm seeing here in the Big Apple.

On another GD note....I'm listening to a great show from '76....and I'm curious as to your favorite Bobby Song.  For me....Lazy Lightning---> supplication jam has to be right at the top.  Man, I love that song and jam.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2007)

Definitely don't have a clear cut favorite

I love:

Saint
Stranger
Other One
Music
Greatest Story
Bucket
WRS
Estimated
Passenger
Victim


okay I'll stop :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob tunes.....

Two jinn(sp)
saint
good Loving
memphis blues
Queen Jane
weather report

I lumped the dylan tunes and other covers bob does in with the mix.


----------



## marcski (Oct 10, 2007)

I also have a few..other than just LL-->supp.. but that one is just stuck in my head right now..

Stranger...
Passenger,
Estimated
and I enjoy his version of Masterpiece....(at least when he sings and doesn't scream)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow 503 posts!!!!

Favorite Bobby songs:

Music
Weather Report
Jack Straw
Saint
The Other One


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2007)

day two
October 10, 2007
Orpheum Theater - Boston, MA


Set 1: Cosmic Charlie
So Hard to Find My Way
Deal
Tell Me Mama, Tell Me Right
Cold Rain and Snow>
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down
Alabama Getaway


set 2: 
Shakedown Street
Mississippi Half Step>
New Speedway Boogie>
Loan Me A Dime
The Other One
Down on the Valley Woe
St. Stephen>
The Wheel
Sugar Magnolia

E: Donor Rap / Intros
Broke down palace

copied from Phil zone

1st set was the best set out of the two days. Still rate Tues as a better show. Stated around 8 done around 11.20 
different vibe last night. Had a more GD feel than a Dylan feel. Cosimic Charlie and Cold Rain and Snow are favorites of mine.


Phil really seemed to be happy with Cosmic Charlie as was I.  Sound was outstanding from the start. Sat just under the balcony over hang on molitz side. I was worried it would be muffled due to my local it was not. Had great sight lines very nice mix for the senses.

Most seemed real happy with the Shakedown  . Phils version of the Wheel is always fun as well. Great Show, just Jacklie really rocked Tuesday. He was pretty good last night as well. If he comes around on his own I 'll try and see a show of his. This guy is fantastic. See you guys next Friday.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2007)

Ran into the brother of Chris Charucki - who used to do stage sound for the GD and now production manager for Ratdog..  i know him through work...   He hooked me up with RD tickets last year..

He said he's going to get us Phil tickets!!!

I hope...


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Set 1: Cosmic Charlie



Price of admission - right there....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 14, 2007)

Funny product description headline on www.Woot.com today (10-14)


----------



## dmc (Oct 17, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Funny product description headline on www.Woot.com today (10-14)



I saw that...  More tools then the ticket line of a DMB show...

Funny...  I love DMB...  I can't stand the fans...  I got so used to seeing the Dead and Phish where nobody screamed and yelled...  Just annoys me...
I'm like...  Um...  Kids...  Your screaming over jazz riffs...  Shut the F up...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> I saw that...  More tools then the ticket line of a DMB show...
> 
> Funny...  I love DMB...  I can't stand the fans...  I got so used to seeing the Dead and Phish where nobody screamed and yelled...  Just annoys me...
> I'm like...  Um...  Kids...  Your screaming over jazz riffs...  Shut the F up...



Yeah....I'm not too fond of the 15 year olds on ecstasy and puking in the aisles scene.  I hear OAR shows are like that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2007)

13 years ago tonight, one of my best being entertained by the boys.  10-17-94 MSG  the Eyes and Morning Dew were amazing.

gonna go get a bit nostalgic, listen to the Morning Dew from that night and head to bed


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> I saw that...  More tools then the ticket line of a DMB show...
> 
> Funny...  I love DMB...  I can't stand the fans...  I got so used to seeing the Dead and Phish where nobody screamed and yelled...  Just annoys me...
> I'm like...  Um...  Kids...  Your screaming over jazz riffs...  Shut the F up...





BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah....I'm not too fond of the 15 year olds on ecstasy and puking in the aisles scene.  I hear OAR shows are like that.



I have the same feelings about DMB, OAR, Dispatch, etc. Love Dispatch and Dave, like a lot of OARs stuff but it's sometimes embarrassing to be counted among most of their fans. None of them are anything like the Dead or Phish, but then they don't really try to be so that isn't really a negative.


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> 13 years ago tonight, one of my best being entertained by the boys.  10-17-94 MSG  the Eyes and Morning Dew were amazing.
> 
> gonna go get a bit nostalgic, listen to the Morning Dew from that night and head to bed





My last MSG run....   It seemed that Jerry was brilliant on all the slower songs that tour...  Like he latched on to the darkness and sadness...

I blew off all the summer shows in 1995..  just couldn't stand the negative scene...  riots, tear gas, lightning deaths, Jerrys horrible performances... ugly... darkness....

I was waiting for the MSG shows - which always seemed to bring the best out of the boys...  Was going to hit the whole run..  then.... Jerry died..


----------



## Vortex (Oct 18, 2007)

doug you going to Glens falls or CT?


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2007)

Nyc


----------



## Vortex (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry i'll miss you, but good run of shows at a small place.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2007)

In CT know.  meeting a couple of cross posters from the Sr  board later today, send me a pm if you want to meet up. Will be on the road around 2.30 again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought you guys might be interested in this: http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/10/19/a_mindbender_class/

Umass is offering a Grateful Dead class.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2007)

I think i read somwhere that DSO is playing on a night after one of the classes.  Something on ratdog org I believe.  and thankx for the linc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

dmc said:


> My last MSG run....   It seemed that Jerry was brilliant on all the slower songs that tour...  Like he latched on to the darkness and sadness...
> 
> I blew off all the summer shows in 1995..  just couldn't stand the negative scene...  riots, tear gas, lightning deaths, Jerrys horrible performances... ugly... darkness....
> 
> I was waiting for the MSG shows - which always seemed to bring the best out of the boys...  Was going to hit the whole run..  then.... Jerry died..




Yeah, summer of 1995 was a real shock.  I was so excited after Fall tour 1994.  I thought that was the best tour they put together since fall of 91.  I did both the Boston and MSG runs that year and they were fantastic.  Caught the Philly shows in the Spring of 95 and they weren't quite as good as the fall, but still pretty darn good.  I still look at the Visions of Johanna from the Saturday night show as some of the best singing Jerry ever did.

Then came Highgate and man, night and day.  Jerry, looked and sounded awful.  The two Albany shows weren't pretty either, certainly had some moments like even the most off night do, but Jerry was looking so tired.


I had tickets for all of the Boston run for Fall 95 and was planning on doing MSG as well.  I actually had 3rd row center for the last night of the Garden, which was sure to be a special night.

sadly, we all know what happened


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 19, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> 13 years ago tonight, one of my best being entertained by the boys.  10-17-94 MSG  the Eyes and Morning Dew were amazing.
> 
> gonna go get a bit nostalgic, listen to the Morning Dew from that night and head to bed




My first show was 5-11-1978 in Springfield, MA and last was at the 10-1-94 show at the Boston Garden.

Boston Garden show had many highlights, a warm night with Jerry in shorts.

Help On The Way-> Slipknot!-> Franklin's Tower, Walkin' Blues, Althea, Me & My Uncle-> Big River, Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues, So Many Roads, Promised Land 

Scarlet Begonias-> Fire On The Mountain, Way To Go Home, Saint of Circumstance-> Terrapin Station-> Drums-> Space-> The Last Time-> Stella Blue-> One More Saturday Night E: Liberty


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

WWF-VT said:


> My first show was 5-11-1978 in Springfield, MA and last was at the 10-1-94 show at the Boston Garden.
> 
> Boston Garden show had many highlights, a warm night with Jerry in shorts.
> 
> ...



definitely a great show.  The whole run was great.  I think my favorite of the run though was 9-29.  2nd set was a monster

Playin'>Eyes>Estimated>He's Gone > Drums > Spanish Jam > Other One > Wharf Rat > Sugar Mag

Not that I dislike new tunes, but this song selection was like a step back in time.  Loved it!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 24, 2007)

Have to bail on Sat Ratdog in Hampton... anyone need one? Still will be there Friday.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2007)

ticket for Sat taken.  If your around see ya tonight. I know Maineskie 69 will be there as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't make either shows.  Ended up having to help out the old job both nights.  Enjoy!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2007)

Thankx and too bad.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 27, 2007)

*My wife & I got to Hamptom about about 8:10 without tix. The show was sold out so we were nearly resolved to hanging out in the back parking lot where you can hear the band. There weren't that many persons looking for tickets so I figured I'd start poking around. So while Bury Me Standing was playing through the back doors, we managed to buy a pair from some people who were denied entrance. Not a bad show! Masterpiece is still running through my head this morning.

pilfered from 
http://www.ratdog.org/setlists/index.php   :

*10/26/2007 Casino Ballroom, Hampton Beach, NHI: Jam > Help on the Way > Slipknot! > GDTRFB, Odessa, Dire Wolf, Book of Rules, Bury Me Standing, Greatest Story Ever Told > Silvio > Tequila > Silvio > Tequila > Silvio > Scarlet Begonias II: The Winners@, When I Paint My Masterpiece@, Friend of the Devil@, Althea > Ashes and Glass > Stuff > Standing on the Moon > Foolish Heart E: Quinn the Eskimo, Ripple Show with Steve Kimock (Guitar); Mark was absentOnly ''Dire Wolf'' Thanks weirswoman and Schoolboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rating based on 9 attendees [Rate the Show]            	  First Played 	  Origin 	  Played (ttl.) 	  Played ('07) 	  Every Time Played 	  Lyrics Help on the Way10/16/2000Grateful Dead909[ETP][Lyrics] Slipknot!10/16/2000Grateful Dead909[ETP]  GDTRFB12/10/1996Traditional465[ETP][Lyrics] Odessa8/7/1999RatDog1649[ETP][Lyrics] Dire Wolf10/26/2007Grateful Dead11[ETP]  Book of Rules6/9/2006The Heptones169[ETP][Lyrics] Bury Me Standing12/31/1998RatDog1114[ETP][Lyrics] Greatest Story Ever Told10/22/2000Grateful Dead453[ETP][Lyrics] Silvio4/1/2005Bob Dylan306[ETP][Lyrics] Tequila4/1/2005Danny Flores306[ETP][Lyrics] Scarlet Begonias4/24/2001Grateful Dead637[ETP][Lyrics] The Winners4/30/1995Bob Weir1154[ETP][Lyrics] When I Paint My Masterp...4/22/1995Bob Dylan1516[ETP][Lyrics] Friend of the Devil10/24/1997Grateful Dead12310[ETP][Lyrics] Althea2/23/2004Grateful Dead368[ETP][Lyrics] Ashes and Glass5/28/1999RatDog1329[ETP][Lyrics] Standing on the Moon9/29/2001Grateful Dead607[ETP][Lyrics] Foolish Heart3/27/2004Grateful Dead174[ETP][Lyrics] Quinn the Eskimo3/10/2007Bob Dylan66[ETP][Lyrics] Ripple2/23/2004Grateful Dead4512[ETP][Lyrics]


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 27, 2007)

I love it when he does silvio>tequilla!!!  His best covers imo.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 27, 2007)

Althea with Steve K.  wow.  Met Maineskier69 and a few of his buddies and a couple of mine.  quality show.  Tired today.  I would expect the Franklins tonight.  Can't remember the last time I heard Quinn.  We had a moon reference on standing on the moon.  Got to walk on the ocean for a while pre show,  clouds were coming in, but full moon over the ocean was.  well you can guess.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 27, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Althea with Steve K.  wow.  Met Maineskier69 and a few of his buddies and a couple of mine.  quality show.  Tired today.  I would expect the Franklins tonight.  Can't remember the last time I heard Quinn.  We had a moon reference on standing on the moon.  Got to walk on the ocean for a while pre show,  clouds were coming in, but full moon over the ocean was.  well you can guess.



The Althea was huge! Check out the ratdog.org link. It looks like Quinn was just brought in to the mix this year. No disrespect to Mark Kirin's playing but Steve Kimock does a great tribute to Jerry's playing. The whole band takes their time to develop great jams-the way it should be. The keys were as impressive as the guitaring at some parts IMHO.

Here is one of the crappy pix I took. Should have tried a different setting on the camera. No flash + "night time" leaves it exposed too long...







The Lowell show is at archive.org (I may have posted this before). Stream it!!

http://www.archive.org/details/rd2007-08-12.nickspicks


----------



## Vortex (Oct 27, 2007)

Sk is my favorite guitar player.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 27, 2007)

20 years ago:


----------



## ckofer (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, so I sorta watched the Sox game and now it's 1:30 am. Why not try to pick up a setlist?

10/27/2007 Casino Ballroom, Hampton Beach, NHI: Jam > Feel Like a Stranger > Easy Answers > Baby Blue > Mama Tried > Loose Lucy > Lucky Enough > I'm a King Bee > Ramble On Rose > Dark Star 

II: Fever@, Dark Hollow@, Masters of War@, Good Morning Little Schoolgirl > Last Time > Stuff > Sugaree > Dark Star > One More Saturday Night E: Franklin's Tower

_Only Dark Hollow - last night was first for Dire Wolf - is Ratdog starting to mine Reckoning for some new goodies? Hey Bob R-they took their time getting to Franklin's!


*Sunday lunchtime update: *the Friday night show is up at archive.org http://www.archive.org/details/rd2007-10-26.nak300.flac16f
_


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 31, 2007)

27 years ago today I saw my first show at Radio City. I tried to top that one for the better part of 7 or 8 years but could never match the first show/NYC/halloween experience....


----------



## marcski (Nov 1, 2007)

Last night's Phil setlist looks like a lot of fun:

http://www.philzone.com/shows/20071031.html

I'm going tonight...should be fun.  


p.s.  Bobby's setlist from last night looked good too.  I esp like the st. stephen, will. tell bridge into the eleven.  One of my favorites there.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun show. It's late. I'll post the full setlist tomorrow or you can get it from philzone.  Highlights:  1st set:  Deep Elem; 2nd set:  Cumberland.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2007)

Last nights Lake Avenue Project setlist...

Franklin’s Tower ->
Cold Rain and Snow ->
Gotta Jibboo
Viola Lee Blues
Million Miles Away(original) ->
Reggae freestyle jam(original)
Cayman Review
Get my Phil(original)
The wookie Song(original) ->
“wookie got new sneakers now”
Big RxR Blues
Jack Straw
Althea
Last Night’s Dream(original)
Everything I can’t be(original)


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2007)

O.k here goes:

I've never been to the Nokia Theater before.  It is a theater (can you say multiple full bars throughout).  Holds 2100 people according to their website.  Show is GA, there is a large floor area in front of the stage and then a 2nd floor area up a half flight of stairs.  The 2nd floor area is about level with the stage.  Behind that there is about 2-3 "sections" of stadium seating.  I was off to the side on the 2nd floor level, slightly limited view at times, but room to dance..and we were up front near the stage (just on the side).  I also went out for a few times to the steps between the floor levels.  Overall pretty good venue.  Although, personally, I like the Beacon.  

Set list:

First set: Friend of the Devil, "another day has come and gone", Deep Elem Blues, Like a Ball and Chain, Deal> Jam> Tell Me Mama, Jam> Alabama Getaway

Second set: Jam> China Cat Sunflower> Jams> Althea*, Jam> "dance with the devil"> Jams>
Cumberland Blues> Jams (Larry on mandolin, HEAVY Wheel tease)> Uncle John's Band> Jams>
Don't Let Me Down, Help on the Way> Slipknot!> Franklin's Tower E: Ripple

*Jackie on organ, Steve on beautiful piano runs 

Hightlights were Deep Elem, Cumberland, Franklin's, Don't let me down was fun.  

Jackie Greene Rocks.  He played some harp and looks like he's about 16.  He was clearly the youngest person in the theater.      I had a great show.  Phil just lets the boys go, much more experimental than Ratdog.  Bobby keeps those guys on too short of a leash.  Last night, for me at least, musically, was much closer to a dead show vibe than any ratdog show i've seen.  While at times, this approach might lead to some mishaps, it also lets them shine at others.  They were tight considering the above, Phil was booming..in the "zone".  He looked good, a bit thin, but strong.  The rest of the band was very positive and energetic.  I enjoyed Larry's mandolin (and fiddle),  One of the better Phil incarnations I've seen or heard.  Steve's playing reminded me of some early Brent.  

I'm looking forward to next thurs.  And, have been thinking about hitting up another one early next week.

Here's a link to Alabama Getaway a buddy found:  (not one of my fav's).

http://youtube.com/watch?v=L3pqG1Mh5zg


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2007)

marcski said:


> Phil just lets the boys go, much more experimental than Ratdog.  Bobby keeps those guys on too short of a leash.  Last night, for me at least, musically, was much closer to a dead show vibe than any ratdog show i've seen.



Yup.....  He gets it...  Welcome to the PLQ bus...!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice report Phil who?  Hope you catch The I'm so gone.  Perfect mix of what jackie brings and phils' Jam orchestration.


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone else catching a Phil show down here in the big NYC.

I'm going again tomorrow night, anyone else going?  

I was so tempted to go last night with a few other buddies, but, I don't seem to bounce back as fast after a show  now that I'm 40 as I did when I was 20.


----------



## dmc (Nov 7, 2007)

Dont think I'm gonna make it this time.. 

Too much work...  And no play...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's something for you guys...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbK_sGcz4_I


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm off to the city for the show.  This was in today's NY Post.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/11082007/gossip/pagesix/lion_smells_600059.htm

It wasn't me....I wasn't there that night..And the night I was there, I didn't smell a thing!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2007)

Those crazy Dead heads.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 11, 2007)

Was poking around for something else but found this little nugget from last summer:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tricksters*

at the wobbly barn at killington dec 13th......gonna try to parlee this with the AZ outing the next day at Huntah!!!!!

steve


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2007)

That would be fun.  Not on my side of the ski planet though.  Vibes had a great version of till the morning comes.  Fun band.


----------



## marcski (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure if any of you know or care...But, PHIL being the Phat man that he is...released a whole bunch of SoundBoards from the Nokia Theater stint here in NYC.  Sound is very good as usual, but this time around, I haven't seen the lossless versions...only VBR MP3.    

I'm sure Bobby hasn't released any SBD's from any of his recent tours for free!


http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepages/friends_stuff/download.html


----------



## dmc (Dec 31, 2007)

On Etree Now,,,

1974 Summer East Coast Run Jerry Moore Tribute Torrent
D'ling it now...  Looks great...

************1974 Summer East Coast Run Jerry Moore Tribute Torrent********

The power and clarity of the wall made these audience recordings rival the 1974 soundboards, and in these cases made the auds preferable to hear the show (along with the reaction). These tapes, recorded by one of the best tapers in history, are must haves for any serious deadhead. If you are serious about your dead, get these and share. AGAIN THESE ARE BETTER THAN THE SOUNDBOARDS...

Merry Christmas from the Mayor. Please help seed cause when this is done, I am taking my laptop and going to my parent's house for christmas day...

Everything verified.



Audience Devotional Tree
Round 17 - March, 2003

GRATEFUL DEAD
Wednesday, June 26, 1974
Providence Civic Center - Providence, RI
Audience Recording

AudMC > WAV > CD > EAC > SHN

Recorded by Jerry Moore near the rear of the floor, close to
center axis with Sony ECM-99 Stereo mic (on metal pole) > Sony
152 deck. Maxell UD-120 cassettes, with Dolby B ON.

Analog > Digital by David Minches January, 2003
Master Cassettes played back on Nak Dragon > ART DI/O > HD >
Cool Edit 2000 > Feurio (CD)

EAC & SHN by Noah Weiner February, 2003
EAC > MKW Audio Compression Toolkit (shn)


DISC ONE [52:29]
set one-a:
01 [02:36] crowd & tuning
02 [06:49] Big River
03 [05:54] Brown Eyed Women
04 [04:32] Beat It On Down The Line
05 [09:30] Scarlet Begonias
06 [09:38] Black Throated Wind
07 [10:11] Row Jimmy
08 [03:19] Mexicali Blues

DISC TWO [59:31]
set one-end:
01 [01:34] crowd & "technical malady time"
02 [06:10] Deal
03 [04:23] The Race Is On
04 [09:03] Mississippi Half Step Uptown Toodeloo
05 [06:51] El Paso
06 [08:41] Ship Of Fools
07 [01:19] Weather Report Suite Prelude >
08 [04:25] Weather Report Suite Part One >
09 [11:05] Let It Grow >
10 [06:00] It Must Have Been The Roses

DISC THREE [54:55]
set 1.5:
01 [22:17] Seastones
set two-a:
02 [02:05] crowd & tuning
03 [06:02] US Blues
04 [03:33] Me And My Uncle
05 [02:28] Jam >
06 [13:14] China Cat Sunflower >
07 [05:16] I Know You Rider

DISC FOUR [70:13]
set two-end:
01 [01:11] crowd & tuning
02 [01:06] Beer Barrel Polka tuning
03 [13:40] Truckin' >
04 [02:12] Other One Jam* >
05 [15:20] Spanish Jam** >
06 [09:53] Wharf Rat >
07 [13:56] Sugar Magnolia
encore:
08 [12:55] Eyes Of The World

*begins with brief Drums and Bass solo
**dissolves into long space jam


Audience Devotional Tree
Round 18 - March, 2003

GRATEFUL DEAD
Friday, June 28, 1974
Boston Garden - Boston, MA
Audience Recording

AudMC > WAV > CD > EAC > SHN

Recorded by Jerry Moore near the rear of the floor, close to
center axis with Sony ECM-99 Stereo mic (on metal pole) > Sony
152 deck. Maxell UD-120 cassettes, with Dolby B ON.

Analog > Digital by David Minches January, 2003
Master Cassettes played back on Nak Dragon > ART DI/O > HD >
Cool Edit 2000 > Feurio (CD)

EAC & SHN by Noah Weiner March, 2003
EAC > MKW Audio Compression Toolkit (shn)


DISC ONE [71:19]
set one-a:
01 [02:35] crowd & tuning
02 [07:29] Mississippi Half Step Uptown Toodeloo >
03 [05:02] It Must Have Been The Roses >
04 [07:14] Jack Straw
05 [06:27] Beat It On Down The Line
06 [07:57] Deal
07 [04:59] Mexicali Blues
08 [08:56] Tennessee Jed
09 [07:02] Me And Bobby McGee
10 [03:22] technical difficulties
11 [05:51] Loose Lucy
12 [04:25] El Paso

DISC TWO [78:03]
set one-end:
01 [02:00] crowd & tuning
02 [07:27] Sugaree
03 [05:46] Around And Around
set 1.5:
04 [24:32] Seastones//
set two-a:
05 [02:15] crowd & tuning
06 [06:00] Sugar Magnolia >
07 [11:21] Scarlet Begonias
08 [06:07] Big River
09 [09:03] To Lay Me Down
10 [03:32] Me And My Uncle

DISC THREE [59:55]
set two-end:
01 [00:53] crowd & tuning
02 [10:18] Row Jimmy
03 [01:18] Weather Report Suite Prelude >
04 [04:10] Weather Report Suite Part One >
05 [10:25] Let It Grow >
06 [27:50] Space > MLB Jam > Jam >
07 [05:01] US Blues//

note: taping stopped in US Blues due to security pressure

Audience Devotional Tree
Round 16 - February, 2003

GRATEFUL DEAD
Sunday, June 30, 1974
Springfield Civic Center Arena - Springfield, MA
Audience Recording

AudMC > DAT > WAV > SHN

Recorded by Jerry Moore, 1st level off floor, audience right,
roughly center court with 2 hand held AKG D-1000E mics >
Sony 152 deck. Maxell UD-120 cassettes, with Dolby B ON.

Analog > DAT transfer by Mark Cohen, January, 2003
DAT > SHN/CD by Noah Weiner (noahbw@attbi.com) February, 2003

Tascam 122MKIII cassette deck (MC playback) > Tascam DA40 DAT
deck (record) > Fostex D5 DAT deck (playback) > Turtle Beach
Montego II Digital I/O > Sound Forge (wav editing and track
IDs) > SHNTOOL (SBE fix) > MKW Audio Compression Toolkit (shn)


DISC ONE [52:25]
set one-a:
01 [02:15] crowd & tuning
02 [04:23] Don't Ease Me In
03 [07:53] Black Throated Wind
04 [06:30] Peggy-O
05 [05:50] Jack Straw
06 [06:50] Loser
07 [06:27] Greatest Story Ever Told
08 [07:36] Cumberland Blues
09 [04:41] Dire Wolf

DISC TWO [56:19]
set one-end:
01 [02:54] crowd & tuning
02 [18:22] Playin' In The Band >
03 [10:06] Uncle John's Band >
04 [04:48] Playin' In The Band
set 1.5:
05 [03:21] taper talk & crowd
06 [16:48] Seastones

DISC THREE [39:39]
set two-a:
01 [01:17] crowd & tuning
02 [10:58] China Cat Sunflower >
03 [07:09] I Know You Rider
04 [06:57] Big River
05 [09:09] Scarlet Begonias
06 [04:09] El Paso

DISC FOUR [77:48]
set two-end:
01 [05:30] US Blues >
02 [12:10] Truckin' >
03 [24:30] Eyes Of The World >
04 [08:58] Stella Blue
05 [09:43] Not Fade Away >
06 [07:42] Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad >
07 [06:15] One More Saturday Night
08 [03:00] fire crackers
no encore played

note: Truckin' contains a loose Nobody's Fault But Mine Jam


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 31, 2007)

Tell me more DMC.  Where'd you d'load the 74 tour from?


----------



## dmc (Dec 31, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> Tell me more DMC.  Where'd you d'load the 74 tour from?



http://bt.etree.org


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 2, 2008)

Big daddy K likes!!

Thanks!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 10, 2008)

Bill Kreutzmann, Mike Gordon (Phish) and Scott Murawski (Max Creek) jammin on stage January 5th at Doce Lunes in Costa Rica


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice jam.... Go Bill!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2008)

Scotty is slayin' it on that jam.

I'm not the biggest Creek fan, they are completely hit or miss, but I am a big fan of Scotty.  He absolutely melted my face off last May at Strangecreek with the Gimme Shelter he played.  It was MONSTEROUS


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2008)

hope this works. We are all kinds.

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt...ls:ns:Gallery:mk:us:vs:1&from=MSNHP&gt1=10755


sorry don't know how to skip the add part 1st.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 10, 2008)

More from the KGM show


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Jan 27, 2008)

It's great to keep a perspective on the pre-Europe 72 sound.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 27, 2008)

ckofer said:


> It's great to keep a perspective on the pre-Europe 72 sound.



My favorite song from that era.  Love the style.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2008)

Etta James sat in with the GD once and said they were the "baddest american blues band"..
http://www.archive.org/details/gd82-12-31.sbd.bode.5958.sbeok.shnf

Early Dead is certainly bluesy...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2008)

Gathering of the vibes dates are up,but no ticket info yet. I put in for the days off.
linc to last years message board.


http://www.gatheringofthevibes.com/2007/Bored


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2008)

mountain jam tickets on sale soon..

Sadly... No Phil...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been hearing rumours that Mtn Jam will be the Start of a summer Phil tour...  Can't make it this year. Mrs has a weekend Girl Scout outing and I have the rest of the fam.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2008)

dmc said:


> Etta James sat in with the GD once and said they were the "baddest american blues band"..
> http://www.archive.org/details/gd82-12-31.sbd.bode.5958.sbeok.shnf
> 
> Early Dead is certainly bluesy...



Oh yeah, how could they not be with Pigpen being their frontman and arguably their leader back then!


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2008)

The initial 4th Annual Mountain Jam lineup includes:

Gov't Mule - 2 Nights!
Levon Helm Band
Michael Franti & Spearhead
Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood
Citizen Cope
Drive By Truckers
Dark Star Orchestra
Galactic
Grace Potter & The Nocturnals
Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings
Ivan Neville's Dumpstaphunk
JJ Grey & Mofro
Jackie Greene
Lotus
Greencards
Felice Brothers
JIM WEIDER'S PRoJECT PERCoLAToR w/ special guest Lucy Bo
Pnuma Trio
Giant Panda Guerilla Dub Squad
BuzzUniverse
Phonograph
Ratboy


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2008)

Good to see Levon in there.  Hope he gets a large chunk of the revenue. From my understading, Robbie Robertson screwed him pretty bad out of 'The Band' royalties.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Good to see Levon in there.  Hope he gets a large chunk of the revenue. From my understading, Robbie Robertson screwed him pretty bad out of 'The Band' royalties.



I think Levon's doing OK now..
He's in a renaissance in his career...  Saw him play the other night at his studio with MMW...
Dude was one of the happiest guys I've ever met..  He was jamming with his friends in his house(studio)...  Pregnant daughter playing mandilin and singing....

Great night!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> The initial 4th Annual Mountain Jam lineup includes:
> 
> Gov't Mule - 2 Nights!
> Levon Helm Band
> ...




DSO, and Jackie green. MMW and Scofield. I like that.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

Bob R said:


> DSO, and Jackie green. MMW and Scofield. I like that.



Jackie and Sco - 2 Phil guitarists already playing,,,,


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Jackie and Sco - 2 Phil guitarists already playing,,,,



Jackie Green rocks.  Loved him with Phil at the Nokia shows.  (btw, you can hear them free now from phil!).  I've also been a fan of scofield for years while he was doing his own things even before phil.   

Can't wait for phil to come back around.....I'm thinking of skipping ratdog next time they're around...not really worth it and bobby never pays it forward like phil does, so why support him anymore!


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

marcski said:


> I've also been a fan of scofield for years while he was doing his own things even before phil.



  My Scofield collection is way more vast then any other jazz artist that I collect..   He's insanely prolific..
  Got into him via Miles Davis.

http://www.geocities.com/scoguitar/disco.htm


----------



## Vortex (Jan 29, 2008)

Phil who?  He played last night in oregon.  A few nights before in Cal doing Bobby tunes.  I really think my touring days are kind of over, a show here and there will still happen. Just alot going on, especailly with the kids  Most days I would prefer to ski than see a show..  I had a pretty good 23 year run.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Phil who?  He played last night in oregon.  A few nights before in Cal doing Bobby tunes.  I really think my touring days are kind of over, a show here and there will still happen. Just alot going on, especailly with the kids  Most days I would prefer to ski than see a show..  I had a pretty good 23 year run.



I'm with ya brother...

Gotta go for quality over quantity..  
Quality venues and shows...  That serve good beer..

I've sworn off stadiums,arenas and sheds for the most part..   i need either the outdoors, a theater or a club/bar...

I've been spoiled by living next to Woodstock NY..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm with ya brother...
> 
> Gotta go for quality over quantity..
> Quality venues and shows...  That serve good beer..
> ...




I've definitely sworn off stadiums and arenas.  I'm also pretty much against theatres to, no matter how nice they are.  I'm just completely put off these days by the idea of being confined to Section 103, Row MM, seat 11.  I do make the occasional exception though, such as moe. this weekend at the Orpheum.  

Love Phil, love the memories of the six night runs at the Garden as a kid seeing the boys tear it up.

These days....give me a small club with a young up and coming group full of energy.  $10 cover charges....freedom to roam around and witness something fresh and new.

That situation and a few festivals a year is pretty much where I'm at.  Langarado is only six weeks away!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

Swore off stadiums after seeing the GD at Giants stadium the year before Jerry died..  A guy fell from the tier above us onto another guy...  It was a mess..  

Saw tons of GD show in stadiums and it just got worse and worse..  "Touch of Grey effect"

Down where I live they built a great shed(Bethel Woods) next to where the woodstock concert was in 69..


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That situation and a few festivals a year is pretty much where I'm at.  Langarado is only six weeks away!!!!



Enjoy!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Enjoy!



It better be DAMN good considering I'm giving up ski time during my favorite month to be out on the hill.  Somehow my non-skiing girlfriend doesn't understand this concern of mine. :lol:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Vortex (Jan 31, 2008)

Rumors over on the Philzone that a dead reunion show in SF on Monday before the California primary in support of of Obama.  "Keep the poitics out of it".....  Bobby and mickey with Phil's band. Phil did do a fund raiser/show  for John Kerry last election.  Folks have  said Phil has a Obama sticker on his car.  Point is anytime the boys get together... I still am glad.  Again no politics. Just enjoy the jam.

Set list closer throwing stones would be my guess.


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2008)

just as long as Bobby isn't "in charge" and is more of a Phil type show...

Still smarting by the way he hobbled Warren when he played with "The Dead"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> just as long as Bobby isn't "in charge" and is more of a Phil type show...
> 
> Still smarting by the way he hobbled Warren when he played with "The Dead"




agreed, I was at the final show in Atlanta 04.  Now in my brief years of seeing the boys before the Old Man left us for the great jam in the sky, if you asked me what would be the one thing I'd like to see, without question it would be a Morning Dew encore.  I think they maybe did it once back in 74

I had driven by myself 8 hours from Florida for this show and it rocked.  They come back on stage for the encore and those sweet telling first notes of dew ring out.  I nearly passed out from the emotions that ran through me.  Warren NAILED it and in my opinion he is the ONLY person on this planet that does Jerry ballads justice.   When it gets to the end of the final crescendo instead of hearing Warren belt out 'I guess it doesn't matter anyway'   I get none of the sort as Bobby steps up and launches into Touch of Grey.  Never been so angry at a musician in my life.

You couple that and Bobby pulling all of the sound boards off archive and I'm not much of a fan of his these days


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2008)

Even at his worst Jerry could bust out a ballad that could make me cry...

And I saw shows where Jerry coun;dnt sing anything but ballads..


----------



## Vortex (Jan 31, 2008)

Its a Phil deal.
 Alot of memories.   
119 Dead shows still maybe one on either side. close to 100 Phil shows.. Never counted bobby or Garcia shows.  Got to be in the 300 GD related shows mark.  Time just goes by.  My wife thinks I have an addictive personality. WTF:-D:smash:
I love my wife.:-D


----------



## marcski (Jan 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> Even at his worst Jerry could bust out a ballad that could make me cry...
> 
> And I saw shows where Jerry coun;dnt sing anything but ballads..



No doubt, Jerry was the MAN!  The way he used to have the entire audience hanging on or waiting on that single note, whether it be with his guitar or voice, was one of his great gifts.  And he was always so modest about his talents.  I truly miss seeing him at the helm in new shows.  Both the JGB as well as the GD.


----------



## marcski (Jan 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> just as long as Bobby isn't "in charge" and is more of a Phil type show...
> 
> Still smarting by the way he hobbled Warren when he played with "The Dead"



You know I've said the same thing about Bobby, many a times throughout this thread, Doug....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Its a Phil deal.
> Alot of memories.
> 119 Dead shows still maybe one on either side. close to 100 Phil shows.. Never counted bobby or Garcia shows.  Got to be in the 300 GD related shows mark.  Time just goes by.  My wife thinks I have an addictive personality. WTF:-D:smash:
> I love my wife.:-D



well.....skiing and the Grateful Dead......not bad addictions in my book.....been good for my life


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSN0147632420080202?rpc=64

Official.

With simulcast!!!!

http://www.iclips.net/deadheadsforobama.php


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is word about the February 4 show at the Warfield.
Tickets will become available today at 5 PM local time.
For more information visit www.phillesh.net
>
>FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
>
>DEADHEADS FOR OBAMA AT THE WARFIELD JUST ANNOUNCED!
>
>DEADHEADS FOR OBAMA
>featuring
>BOB WEIR, MICKEY HART, PHIL LESH & FRIENDS
>The Warfield Theatre
>Monday, February 4, Doors 6:00 PM/ Show 7:30PM
>Tickets are $35.00 general admission (main floor) and 
>$35.00 reserved seating (balcony) plus applicable service 
>charges...all ages
>Two-ticket limit per person.
>Tickets will be available through Ticketmaster.com ONLY
>Will Call only event
>
>Deadheads for Obama
>
>Grateful Dead Members to Reunite for Barack Obama
>
>(San Francisco) Members of the Grateful Dead will host a get out the 
>vote concert in support of Democratic Presidential candidate Barack 
>Obama on Monday, February 4th at The Warfield Theatre in San 
>Francisco.
>
>Mickey Hart, Phil Lesh, and Bob Weir, joined by Jackie Greene, John 
>Molo, and Steve Molitz, will play a show together in support of 
>Barack Obama.
>
>The video website Iclips will be producing a live simulcast streamed 
>via the Internet on www.iclips.net at approximately 7:30pm PST. 
>
>This will mark the first time that the members of the legendary band 
>have performed together since 2004. They have agreed to reunite for 
>this one-time-only event in order to lend support to Senator Obama 
>leading into the crucial "Super- Tuesday" series of primaries held 
>on Tuesday, February 5th.
>
>PLEASE NOTE: Tickets will be available through Ticketmaster.com 
>ONLY. Tickets will NOT be available at the box offices, 
>charge-by-phone or Ticketmaster outlets. Two-ticket limit per 
>person. Tickets are non-transferable. No refunds or exchanges. A 
>service charge is added to each ticket price. In the spirit of fair 
>access to tickets for fans, this is a "WILL CALL ONLY" event. UPS 
>and Ticketfast will not be available as delivery choices. You must 
>bring your government issued photo ID and your credit card used to 
>purchase the tickets to the box office window on the day of the show 
>to retrieve these tickets. You and your guest must enter the venue 
>directly upon picking up your order. **Will Call tickets are not 
>transferable and must be picked up by card holder. Alternate names 
>for will call are not allowed. No will call drop-offs permitted.** 
>*** TICKETMASTER, AT ITS DISCRETION, WILL CANCEL ANY AND ALL ORDERS 
>THAT EXCEED THE TICKET LIMIT WITHOUT NOTICE. THIS INCLUDES DUPLICATE 
>ORDERS HAVING THE SAME NAME, BILLING ADDRESS OR CREDIT CARD. ***
>

-- 

"Believe it is you need it
if you don't just pass it on."

Hunter/Lesh

Web Site: http://www.gdtstoo.com
email: GDTSTOO@gdtstoo.com
Customer Service Number: (415) 898-2364
Monday-Friday,9 am-6pm, PST.


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump

Drivin that train, high on cocaine.

Don't let this die!


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2008)

Ratdog - Darkstar Orch, and many otheres at Mountain Jam in Hunter...


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2008)

I also heard Phil will be back at Bonnaroo.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2008)

Phil is playing a few festivals.


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2008)

from philzone.com

"Phil On The Mountain?
This year brings the 4th Annual Mountain Jam (May 30-June 1) with the likes of Gov't Mule (Warren), Levon Helm (Larry Campbell), Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood, DSO (Rob Barraco), Jackie Greene, and a bunch more. In addition to the fact that P&F played this festival last year, there are at least five of Phil Phriends among these bands. Sooo, many are wondering, will Phil show up for the Jamfest? It almsot seems like a set up? We sure hope he turns up but we don't have any solid info right now. If we hear any more, we'll be sure to let you know."


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2008)

more rumors I've been hearing - Phil and Allman Brothers at the Bethel Woods mid June-  the date I'm hearing is Saturday June 21st(summer solstice)...  On the other side of the ridge from where the original Woodstock show was at...  Absolutely awesome venue...

Also from Philzone.com
"One of the purported stops will be a revisit to Bethel Woods in upsate NY (the site of the original Woodstock). For anyone who was there last time, you'll remember that was one helluva show & Trey stopping by to help out sure didn't hurt either. We're really excited at the notion of even more of a Summer Tour... we're holding our breath awaiting further news!"


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2008)

I would make June 21st.  Sat show anywhere within 8 hours of so. Limited Vacation days for show this year. The Vibes are the only days I have on the vacation board at this time.(non ski related) The ski season has taken over tour season.  I did buy a ticket for Little feet at Sunday River March 15th this morning.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey now, Donna is at The Stone Church in Newmarket tonight

*


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I would make June 21st.  Sat show anywhere within 8 hours of so. Limited Vacation days for show this year. The Vibes are the only days I have on the vacation board at this time.(non ski related) The ski season has taken over tour season.  I did buy a ticket for Little feet at Sunday River March 15th this morning.



Don't think this going to happen... 
Rumor is Greg cant sustain a tour for health reasons right now..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Hey now, Donna is at The Stone Church in Newmarket tonight
> 
> *




oh....how I'm looking forward to moving to Newmarket.  LOVE the Stonechurch


There have some rumors of Phil possibly playing Gathering of the Vibes.  I like Bob have limited vaca time, so I'm not sure if I'll make it.  Possibly for Friday night through Sunday, but not the full four days unless my boss is particularly nice that month.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of Jack O'Roses?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2008)

Langerado tickets just arrived

:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Don't think this going to happen...
> Rumor is Greg cant sustain a tour for health reasons right now..




thankx for the info.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2008)

Bill Kreutzmann is headed to Boston to start a new band.

source: http://www.myspace.com/billykreutzmann


----------



## dmc (Mar 6, 2008)

Not meant to be political - just interesting..


----------



## ckofer (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey now, since I didn't ski today and am hanging out at home streaming gdradio.net, I've been fortunate enough to catch 2/12/2006 Phil & Friends. Very nice.

set 1, disc 1
1- help on the way > slipknot >
2- franklin's tower
3- up on cripple creek >
4- they love each other > 
5- cold rain instr >
6- loose lucy
7- buckets of rain
8- all along the watchtower 

set 2, disc 2
1- saint stephen >
2- what sin replaces love >
3- cryptical envelopment > jam >
4- dark star > jam > *

set 2, disc 3 
1- the other one > jam >
2- dark star > jam
3- eyes of the world >
4- goin' down the road and feelin' bad
5- gimme shelter
6- e: donor rap/intros
7- wolfman's brother
8- midnight hour

see
http://www.archive.org/details/pf2006-2-12.mg300.v3.flac16

Line-up:

phil lesh and friends
2-12-06
the beacon theater
nyc

band:
osborne
barraco
lesh
campbell
sipe
anastasio
clinch (on hard to handle: harmonica)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2008)

Phil is at the vibes 08.

http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepages/friends_stuff/calendar.html



linc to the vibes new site.


http://thevibes.us/2008beta/Home


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

Sunday, June 22, 2008 5:00 PM
PHIL LESH AND FRIENDS 											with very special guest 											
The Levon Helm Band 





 


  							Insider News Presale
														  							Just for being a subscriber to the Meadowbrook 'Insider News',  							you will have the opportunity to buy tickets starting  							this *Friday, April 4th at 10:00 AM*.

  							Inner Circle Presale
														Members of the exclusive 2008 Inner Circle will have your chance to buy tickets starting this *Thursday, April 3rd at 10:00 AM*.  						 												 											 										 									 									 										 											Phil Lesh was famed for his three-decade stint as the bassist with the Grateful Dead and Levon 											Helm for his tenure as drummer and singer for The Band.  Enjoy an amazing journey as these two groups 											bring it together for six hours of mainstage music on Sunday, June 22 for one night only!
*INSIDER NEWS*: To take advantage of the 'Insider News' special presale, you must click on the links provided in this email near the time tickets are going on sale. This is an Internet-only presale. We will not be able to sell you tickets over the phone during the presale. This presale will end Saturday, April 5th at 10:00 AM. If the links in this email are not working for you, please use the following presale password: InsiderPLF

*INNER CIRCLE*:  								Inner Circle members, please be aware that you must be logged in to your account to be able to  								buy tickets during the Inner Circle presale or even see the event on our website during  								special Inner Circle preview periods.  Inner Circle members	may call, come in or go online  								even during special presale periods.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Sunday, June 22, 2008 5:00 PM
> PHIL LESH AND FRIENDS                                             with very special guest
> The Levon Helm Band
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 1, 2008)

I posted my Meadowbrook Mo at lunch.  Already ordered the vibes. Can't make Bost, but rochester looks like I'll do it


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2008)

The rumor about Greg Allman was true - All show postponed while he fights Hep-C...

I'll be a the Vibes!!!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 2, 2008)

You know I used to think I really hated this kind of music, but I decided to open minded and checked out some of the bands in this thread.  I think I'm really starting to like this jam band stuff.  Check out this cool band I found one day on youtube.


----------



## dmc (Apr 2, 2008)

Makes me want to kill kittens...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 3, 2008)

_Just snipped this from an email:_

05-16-2008
Mexicali
Teaneck, NJ
Steve Kimock & Friends With Melvin Seals 


05-17-2008
Mexicali
Teaneck, NJ
Steve Kimock & Friends with Melvin Seals

ps

I think the vid above is called Stomach Virus and was done by the band City of Sin. Give it a chance, you'll get to enjoy it. 

This should help the recovery:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope he comes a bit further north and also hope he makes the vibes. He is my favorite guitar player.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish Kimock still had his group with Rodney Holmes, Reid Mathis and Robert Walter.  Incredible shows.  I don't think I've ever seen greater musicianship in a four piece band.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

The Brew

Make it a priority to go see them soon.  These guys just keep getting better and better.  The pianist has kind of a Hornsby vibe both on the keys and vocally, the guitarist is, well, kinda like Kimock.

I'm in Boston for the next three days on business and happened to see they had a CD release party going on in town.  Checked it out and was really digging them.  Wish I could've stayed to the end, but duty calls early tomorrow morning.

The Brew is where it's at right now in this scene.  FANTASTIC


----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)

Ratdog is at The Casino Ballroom on 5/31 and at Hunter Mountain the next day. They're also the opener for Allman Bros. on 8/16 at the Tweeter in Mansfield, MA.

I have been hearing good things about The Brew as well.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2008)

Heard great things about Ratdog in NY...


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Dream Theater will make all of the aforementioned bands want to quit. They went to Berklee College of Music in Boston and quit. The teachers up there couldn't teach someone better than them. The drummer Mike Portnoy got best drummer so many times in Modern Drummer magazine that they put him in the hall of fame with Buddy Rich, Ginger Baker, Tony Williams ,etc. The guitar player John Petrucci is just ridiculous. He is always in Guitar player magazine. Check them out on DVD.ED.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Dream Theater will make all of the aforementioned bands want to quit.



Dude...Dream Theater is a Metal band.  This is a jam band thread.  Apples to Oranges...


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Dream Theater is not metal. They are classified as progressive rock. Some of the other posts were of bands that are not jam bands either. I am in the audience on a lot of records of "jam" bands, such as "The Allman Brothers Live at the Fillmore" etc.. I believe I know the difference, dude. Ed.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, by the way, Greg Allman was a rat,who snitched on his coked up "friends" way back when. Ed.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry, but Dream Theater "jams" too. Ever see them ? Ed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Dream Theater is not metal. They are classified as progressive rock. Some of the other posts were of bands that are not jam bands either. I am in the audience on a lot of records of "jam" bands, such as "The Allman Brothers Live at the Fillmore" etc.. I believe I know the difference, dude. Ed.



Actually they're progressive metal.  Not the scene we're talking about.  I don't see why a metal band would wanna make a band like the Allmans or Moe or Phish quit.  If you knew the difference you wouldn't have posted flame bait like that unless you were trolling.  



ed-drum said:


> Oh, by the way, Greg Allman was a rat,who snitched on his coked up "friends" way back when. Ed.



Case closed...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Sorry, but Dream Theater "jams" too. Ever see them ? Ed.



Perhaps if you had came into this thread with a bit more tact you could have opened up some decent conversation about this band.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Dream Theater will make all of the aforementioned bands want to quit. They went to Berklee College of Music in Boston and quit. The teachers up there couldn't teach someone better than them. The drummer Mike Portnoy got best drummer so many times in Modern Drummer magazine that they put him in the hall of fame with Buddy Rich, Ginger Baker, Tony Williams ,etc. The guitar player John Petrucci is just ridiculous. He is always in Guitar player magazine. Check them out on DVD.ED.



As a general hater of jam bands, and a true lover of metal.  All I have to say is :roll:

This is why people hate Dream Theater fans...

IMO, Opeth and Between the Buried and Me are better prog metal bands.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Austin. I was trying to educate people on good music. Not that the bands mentioned on this thread aren't. I liked the Grateful Dead better when they were a "acid rock" band as in Aoxomoxoa. The problem with musician's who listen only to "jam" bands is that they all sound like the Dead. I have a problem with Bob Weir being a member of Bohemian Grove. I liked Clapton better before his heroin period. Cream was a "jam" band also. The definition of "jam" is to extrapolate a different form of improvisation within the framework of a song. I will check out the bands you mentioned. Thanks. Ed.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Thanks Austin.



Huh?  I wasn't supporting you, I was saying I hate Dream Theater fans like you.



ed-drum said:


> I was trying to educate people on good music.



Wow... ever think that people can possibly have different tastes in what is "good" music?:roll:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey now- if a certain kind of music does it for you, that's great. Bringing in Dream Theater to this discussion is like discussing Mexican food on a sushi thread. There's no need to make this a my band is better than your band thing. 

(dammit Austin I wanted to hit the bold thing)

Some folks look for answers, others look for fights.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Some folks look for answers, others look for fights.



Word.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Some folks look for answers, others look for fights.




In the context used, this is worth repeating a third time


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

Gee, I guess I don't have good taste in music now. I was accepted to Berklee also. There are sure a lot of very angry people on this board. Looking for fights? No tact? I don't think so. I saw Hendrix too. I guess he didn't jam either. Are any of these people attacking me trained musicians? I seriously doubt it. This board seems to be full of a lot of "experts" who are weekend warrior snow hounds who should be on a surfing board because the ocean is closer to them. I've seen a lot of you opinionated "experts" on the slopes and don't say a word to you. I ski up to 100 days a year. There is a lot of misdirected anger here. I was watching, playing in and enjoying "jam" bands long before a lot of you were born. I "jammed" at a certain person's house on Long Island on drums that had "Rolling Stones Ltd." on the drum cases. I still have the Fillmore program from the last show at the Fillmore that the Allman Brothers played at. I was devastated when Duane and then Butch got killed. And I was deeply saddened at the loss of Garcia. I saw the Dead a bunch of times, the first time was at at the original Woodstock concert. And I get people that "hate" people like me. Peace, Ed.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)

*I shouldn't even perpetuate this, but it really is your tactless approach that we (at least I) resent. If there was just a way to vote you off this virtual island.....*



ed-drum said:


> Gee, I guess I don't have good taste in music now. I was accepted to Berklee also. There are sure a lot of very angry people on this board. Looking for fights? No tact? I don't think so. I saw Hendrix too. I guess he didn't jam either. Are any of these people attacking me trained musicians? I seriously doubt it. This board seems to be full of a lot of "experts" who are weekend warrior snow hounds who should be on a surfing board because the ocean is closer to them. I've seen a lot of you opinionated "experts" on the slopes and don't say a word to you. I ski up to 100 days a year. There is a lot of misdirected anger here. I was watching, playing in and enjoying "jam" bands long before a lot of you were born. I "jammed" at a certain person's house on Long Island on drums that had "Rolling Stones Ltd." on the drum cases. I still have the Fillmore program from the last show at the Fillmore that the Allman Brothers played at. I was devastated when Duane and then Butch got killed. And I was deeply saddened at the loss of Garcia. I saw the Dead a bunch of times, the first time was at at the original Woodstock concert. And I get people that "hate" people like me. Peace, Ed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Gee, I guess I don't have good taste in music now. I was accepted to Berklee also. There are sure a lot of very angry people on this board. Looking for fights? No tact? I don't think so. I saw Hendrix too. I guess he didn't jam either. Are any of these people attacking me trained musicians? I seriously doubt it. This board seems to be full of a lot of "experts" who are weekend warrior snow hounds who should be on a surfing board because the ocean is closer to them. I've seen a lot of you opinionated "experts" on the slopes and don't say a word to you. I ski up to 100 days a year. There is a lot of misdirected anger here. I was watching, playing in and enjoying "jam" bands long before a lot of you were born. I "jammed" at a certain person's house on Long Island on drums that had "Rolling Stones Ltd." on the drum cases. I still have the Fillmore program from the last show at the Fillmore that the Allman Brothers played at. I was devastated when Duane and then Butch got killed. And I was deeply saddened at the loss of Garcia. I saw the Dead a bunch of times, the first time was at at the original Woodstock concert. And I get people that "hate" people like me. Peace, Ed.



Good for you


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

So vote me off, angry boy. I could care less. You should take out your anger out on where it belongs. Why don't you join the military like I did over 25 years ago and go kill terrorists. Your anger should be in PRIVATE messages. PEACE. Ed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not seeing any anger at all, I am seeing someone that appears to have forgotten to get their prescription filled......who might that be


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 6, 2008)

I get my prescription filled at the Veteran's Hospital and it's for a physical injury. I get free health care for the rest of my life. One of the benefits for getting decorated for Valor in combat. Slip Knot is a "jam band"? Sure. Difference of opinion is one sided here. Ed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

B.i.o.d.t.l


----------



## ckofer (Apr 7, 2008)

Ed-Thanks for your service. Take care of yourself. 

Going to bed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> So vote me off, angry boy. I could care less. You should take out your anger out on where it belongs. Why don't you join the military like I did over 25 years ago and go kill terrorists. Your anger should be in PRIVATE messages. PEACE. Ed.



First a metal band in this thread, now anger...LMAO.  You really got the wrong bunch here.  I think you need a few hours in a drum circle.  
I'd have quite a few answers to your question about me joining the military, but it would violate AlpineZone's ban on political threads.  Which, by the way, you've came dangerously close to violating in the past.  

You and you're 50 posts have made quite an impression around here.  For future forums...you come across too abrasive.  Perhaps you'll want to turn it down a bit for the next online community you join.  Oh...and I'm calling you out in PUBLIC because you started this shit in PUBLIC.  Don't let the door hit you where the good lord split you.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

Anybody down with "Legion of Mary"  - the Garcia/Saunders/Kahn band from 75?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Anybody down with "Legion of Mary"  - the Garcia/Saunders/Kahn band from 75?



Hell yeah.  They play LoM all the time on Sirius' Grateful Dead Channel.  Up until then I only heard limited recordings.  I'm still partial to JGB, though.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hell yeah.  They play LoM all the time on Sirius' Grateful Dead Channel.  Up until then I only heard limited recordings.  I'm still partial to JGB, though.



Same here... Now i want some good quality recordings...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Same here... Now i want some good quality recordings...



I've never seen any bootlegs.  They released a live album well after Jerry died, though.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Anybody down with "Legion of Mary"  - the Garcia/Saunders/Kahn band from 75?



I've been listening to them at http://gdradio.radioserver.co.uk:8160 - outstanding stuff! Can't even find anything over at archive.org. *Must have!!!!
*


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I've been listening to them at http://gdradio.radioserver.co.uk:8160 - outstanding stuff! Can't even find anything over at archive.org. *Must have!!!!
> *



I work friend says he has a couple show...  I'll check them out and get them to you guys..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2008)

I love Legion of Mary.....but.....I prefer Reconstruction a bit more.  Similar vibe, I just loved Ron Stallings vocals and the bit of the 79 disco funk incorporated into the sound.

It's kind of how I also prefer 1979 Dead over 1975 Dead (yes I know, only 4 or 6 shows in 75 to compare to).  

I used to have a couple of LOM shows on analog tape, but stupid me didn't back them up and I ended up playing them to ruin.  Overall I used to have a solid 500 tape Dead and JGB collection, but just played the crap out of them and a couple of years ago converted to digital (CD).  Thankfully before Bobby became a nazi regarding archive.  Love Bobby, but his move there gets six thumbs down from me.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 9, 2008)

I was checking out this vid:



and found that someone had posted this priceless comment:

_ 					Two drum kits? Don't see that much these days.


_


----------



## marcski (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone see this?:

http://www.dead.net/features/news/grateful-dead-press-conference


----------



## ckofer (Apr 23, 2008)

In case you don't ski on Sunday and need a dose of jam bands, this is an option at UNH:

* Sunday, April 27, 11 a.m. - sundown, Boulder Field

*Rejoice: SolarFest. This popular solar-powered day of music, interactive displays, and family activities features San Francisco rockers *Tea Leaf Green*, progressive string band Hot Day at the Zoo, *The Brew*, Nate Wilson Group, and UNH's own Gnarlemagne. This year's SolarFest, powered by Sunweaver Solar Company, also features food from Susty's Café in Northwood, hands-on arts-and-crafts tables as well as local and student artists' marketplace, nature walks in College Woods, and sustainable tips from UNH student organizations. Free, family-friendly and open to all. Hosted by the Student Environmental Action Coalition (SEAC).


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow,

I had no idea Tea Leaf was playing.  I've been really excited to see them ever since Reid Mathis joined on the Bass.  I believe Nate Wilson Group is playing as well.  Doubtful I'll make it after skiing the River, but with Tea Leaf it is mighty tempting.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 23, 2008)

I poked around and found this:


Gnarlemagne (local UNH funk band w/ horns) 11:30-12:15pm 
Hot Day at the Zoo 12:40 - 1:40pm 
Nate Wilson Group 2pm - 3pm 
The Brew 3:20pm - 4:50pm 
Group Drum circle between sets everyone can participate (drums provided) 
Tea Leaf Green 5:20pm - Sundown (~7:30pm )

It's really a pretty good collection of bands. I'm Hot Day fan, these guys rip it up. The event usually attracts zillions of hippy chicks. *Austin, are you coming to this?*


----------



## Vortex (Apr 23, 2008)

I would love to see tea leaf green again. Won't happen. Staying over at the River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I  The event usually attracts zillions of hippy chicks.



This was definitely the case last year.  Kinda gets me in trouble with the gf if I'm not wearing sunglasses :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> This was definitely the case last year.  Kinda gets me in trouble with the gf if I'm not wearing sunglasses :lol:



Is your girlfriend a hippy chick??


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is your girlfriend a hippy chick??



No

She's basically like me, enjoys the scene and the music, but not necessarily what you'd call a 'hippy'.  Liberal yes, hippy no


----------



## dmc (Apr 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> No
> 
> She's basically like me, enjoys the scene and the music, but not necessarily what you'd call a 'hippy'.  Liberal yes, hippy no




is she a "wook"?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> is she a "wook"?



Ever go at it with a wookie chick?  I've had my share of hippie chicks but never a full fledge wookie.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> is she a "wook"?



How did you guess?

I pick up all my women here

http://www.passedoutwookies.com/

Actually the dude on the front page with the newcastle in his hand is a friend of mine.  He's a jamband concert promoter in Ashbury Park New Jersey.

This is his company

http://www.phanphest.com/


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> How did you guess?
> 
> I pick up all my women here
> 
> ...



So she braids her pits?  

There are actually some sexy wook chicks out there...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> So she braids her pits?
> 
> ...



no she back combs them and lets em' dread :lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> no she back combs them and lets em' dread :lol:



Thats hot... 

Does she have rings on her fingers and bells on her shoes?

Is she statuesque ravine tressed?

I could go on and on...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Thats hot...
> 
> Does she have rings on her fingers and bells on her shoes?
> 
> ...



Thankfully she's not about twice my weight, a ton of fun packin a gun with all her freight


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thankfully she's not about twice my weight, a ton of fun packin a gun with all her freight



Does she break out secret incanations?  

Pay you ticket when you speed?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody else hear that Albert Hoffman died today?  I can't find any articles about it.  RIP Albert, if it's true.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2008)

View from the Vault  + 42inch Plasma = good livin


----------



## marcski (May 4, 2008)

http://www.hofmann.org/


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 6, 2008)

Check Jose's skills out here:


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2008)

O.k we've had this discussion, at least briefly before, but....I just burned a few of the Dick's Picks discs and have been listening to them in my car during my commute.  I don't mean to offend anyone....and this is obviously just my opinion, but Vince sucks.   At least compared to others who have been in the seat.  

I burned (I think its the only one with just vince on keys) a show from '92.  First off, he used to play that cheesy little keyboard.  I mean I loved seeing Brent back behind his big ol' Hammond.  Plus, Vince's sound was just cheesy.  He always used to use that weird harpsichord like piano sound.  Just wasn't as Rock and roll as some others.  There is one caveat, I did enjoy when Bruce was out front with his big grand piano and Vince was in the back.  That was the only times I ever really dug their sound with Vince.


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

marcski said:


> O.k we've had this discussion, at least briefly before, but....I just burned a few of the Dick's Picks discs and have been listening to them in my car during my commute.  I don't mean to offend anyone....and this is obviously just my opinion, but Vince sucks.   At least compared to others who have been in the seat.
> 
> I burned (I think its the only one with just vince on keys) a show from '92.  First off, he used to play that cheesy little keyboard.  I mean I loved seeing Brent back behind his big ol' Hammond.  Plus, Vince's sound was just cheesy.  He always used to use that weird harpsichord like piano sound.  Just wasn't as Rock and roll as some others.  There is one caveat, I did enjoy when Bruce was out front with his big grand piano and Vince was in the back.  That was the only times I ever really dug their sound with Vince.



When it was poor Vince and Bruce Hornsby together - it was pretty sweet...  that MSG run was actualy pretty awesome...

Brent was awesome - just fit the band like a glove..  he just had serious self esteem issues..


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

Site of my First Dead Show 1979
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...128,-73.589001&spn=0.005505,0.009849&t=h&z=17


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Site of my First Dead Show 1979
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...128,-73.589001&spn=0.005505,0.009849&t=h&z=17



Same location for me....just 3 years after yours.


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2008)

1982 Portland Maine

Anyhow, it is a little unfair to say Vince sucked. He had talents they never really used well-especially his ability to sing. The band never got its act together after Brent passed IMHO. Jerry's health was probably a big issue...


----------



## dmc (May 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> 1982 Portland Maine
> 
> Anyhow, it is a little unfair to say Vince sucked. He had talents they never really used well-especially his ability to sing. The band never got its act together after Brent passed IMHO. Jerry's health was probably a big issue...



Vince was a good keyboard player...


----------



## Vortex (May 8, 2008)

He was a very nice and friendly to me. I met him at the Hampton Beach club Casino when he was playing with Mickey hart's band.


----------



## skiadikt (May 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> When it was poor Vince and Bruce Hornsby together - it was pretty sweet...  that MSG run was actualy pretty awesome...
> 
> Brent was awesome - just fit the band like a glove..  he just had serious self esteem issues..



actually thought the msg sept '90 run was their last great run. caught 9/18 & 9/19 and thought the 'foolish heart' pre-drums jam was one of the all-time great jams. the next night's 'let it grow' pre-drums jam wasn't far behind. we called it 'new age' dead though it had much more to do with hornsby rather than vince. thought hornsby brought a new energy to the band and garcia in particular. last time i ever saw them was the following year at msg. ok but not up the high level of 1990. seemed like the hornsby effect was wearing off ... vince never did much for me playingwise or vocally. agree about brent. in particular, thought he was very underated as a vocalist and certainly fit in instrumentally.


----------



## Vortex (May 8, 2008)

My favorite time was the Hornsby era.  Limited years 85 to the end. The Piano and Bruce pushing the band make it the best IMO.


----------



## skiadikt (May 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> Site of my First Dead Show 1979
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...128,-73.589001&spn=0.005505,0.009849&t=h&z=17



i caught them at nassau in '79 as well. first for me was 2/11/69 early show fillmore east with pigpen reading the lyrics to 'hey jude' off a lead sheet. at that point i was just wearing out 'anthem' and was a little surprised at the show because even though they did 'cryptical', they seemed more like the pigpen blues band w/ pigpen mostly doing the vocals. in any case, they were amazing. can't believe i'm posting in a dead thread ...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> actually thought the msg sept '90 run was their last great run.



I personally thought the 91 run was better.  In general the Fall MSG and Boston runs of 90,91 and 94 were all fantastic.  I thought the performances of 93 were kinda meh

Fall tour 94', I thought Jerry was the most energetic with his playing that he had been in three years.  While I can't nail down what was the best performance I ever saw, the Eyes from 10/17/94 at MSG certainly would be in the conversation.....25 minutes of sheer bliss


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

Looks like I'm skipping Vibes this year in favor of this:

http://www.upnorthfestival.com/

I love Vibes, but I often find it too large for my liking.  I'll miss and would prefer seeing Phil as well, but a 5K people festival is more my speed.  It's also a great deal closer to home than vibes and I'd imagine the tickets will be a better value.


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> 1982 Portland Maine
> 
> Anyhow, it is a little unfair to say Vince sucked. He had talents they never really used well-especially his ability to sing. The band never got its act together after Brent passed IMHO. Jerry's health was probably a big issue...



I don't think he "sucked" per se.  After re-reading my post it did sound a bit harsh.  lol.

But, he definitely never fit in with them.  His sound nor his vocals. I'm sure he was a very good musician as well as a quality, nice guy.  But musically, within the Grateful Dead's entire career....   his tenure is definitely at the bottom of the curve.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

marcski said:


> I don't think he "sucked" per se.  After re-reading my post it did sound a bit harsh.  lol.
> 
> But, he definitely never fit in with them.  His sound nor his vocals. I'm sure he was a very good musician as well as a quality, nice guy.  But musically, within the Grateful Dead's entire career....   his tenure is definitely at the bottom of the curve.



I would tend to agree with this statement.  Vince only occasionally impressed me.  It is my understanding that Vince was Jerry's guy, probably more for partying purposes than the actual music.  I think this is pretty evident considering the rest of the band's lack of involving Vince in post-jerry projects.  Apparently vinces drug demons were equally as bad as Jerry's and neither Bobby or Phil were willing to tolerate those issues as there are plenty of more adept keyboardists out there without the drvg problems..


----------



## ckofer (May 8, 2008)

Bob R said:


> He was a very nice and friendly to me. I met him at the Hampton Beach club Casino when he was playing with Mickey hart's band.



I caught him a couple times the year before he passed. Once was at the Stone Church in Newmarket, NH with Gent Treadly. The show started late and ended about 1:30 am. Small crowd but the vibe was right. 







Shortly after that, he played at the Rochester Opera House with the same band. Pathetically small crowd which was more obvious that at the Stone Church as the stage was much more elevated. He was kind enough to hang out afterward and meet the few guests. I found him quite likeable but when I shook his hand he felt like a frail old man. The warmup band was Rhythm Ship and through them I've discovered some other local jam talent. It was sad seeing someone that had played in front of huge crowds not attract 100 people to show. At the core, I felt like the community around the shows had shorted him. 






I will agree that the 90's sound of The Dead was hard to embrace compared to previous periods. After meeting Vince, and I think others feel the same way, I find myself defending him as a person. I agree also that he, for whatever reasons, could not contribute musically to the band like Brent.  I never really thought Hornsby was that interesting in the band either. I admire his talent but he was never quite weird/tormented/whatever to take you to those dark, spooky places (and return) the GD of the 80's would.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

31st Anniversay today of one the All Time Great performances.  The Morning Dew from that night still after hearing it probably a thousand times sends chills down my spine like nothing I've ever listened to.  Tremendous display of power in that final crescendo


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 31st Anniversay today of one the All Time Great performances.  The Morning Dew from that night still after hearing it probably a thousand times sends chills down my spine like nothing I've ever listened to.  Tremendous display of power in that final crescendo



Jerry's guitar sound in the Dancin' is also super memorable from that nigth's show.


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2008)

Will go to mo for Billy's band at Tupelo on June 3rd today.  DhS.   I may make some of the up north festival. thankx for the linc.  Said bobby on Sunday and then it said TBA.  I would make a day trip to see assembly of dust any way.  Might just make a day stop on sat.  Working on trying to made the Nh rat dog show.  One child I have set up for a sleep over. Working on a similar plan for the other, then I'm in.  My bride is out of town.  We'll see.  Kind of catching the need for some shows.  I got section c for Medow brook for phil. Looks like maybe 10 or 12 rows back. I was front row for bobby and bruce there. Cool little venue. Beach during the day Jam at night..

in realtion to DHS post ... stole this linc from K-zone.

http://dead.net/sites/deadbeta.rhino.com/files/deadtapers/may052008/ScarletBegonias.html


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2008)

AOD will be woth day trip, but if your schedule allows, be there for Lettuce.  This is Eric Krasnor of Soulive's original band from tweleve years back including a member or two from Scofields band.  I saw them on Friday and they practically blew the roof of the Big Easy.  Best show I've seen in months. 


JEA!!  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2008)

Waiting to see the schedule.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/group.php?groupid=8


thought I'd start a group


----------



## Vortex (May 21, 2008)

New riders at tupelo music hall on Jun10th.  Just bought tickets Ga show.  Back to back tues nights there,. Billy's band the 3rd and new riders on the 10th.  I'll be sleepy a couple of wed in a row.


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Bob R said:


> New riders at tupelo music hall on Jun10th.



Take a letter Maria...  Love the way they do that song..

The Hunter snowpatch will miss you this year...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

I've heard great things about Tupelo as a venue.

Three more days until Strangecreek

http://www.wormtown.com/strangecreek/

This is actually my favorite festival of the year.  It's real intimate, only about 2000 people, the camping area is fantastic; all through the woods and along a river and the event singles the start of summer.


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I've heard great things about Tupelo as a venue.
> 
> Three more days until Strangecreek
> 
> ...



Feelin the same way about Mtn Jam...

Cant wait!


----------



## Vortex (May 21, 2008)

Thankx D. would love to go.  Just my wife had a GS deal and she very rarely has plans that change mine.   I hit a tiny patch of snow with Terry and my son  at the Rvier last weekend.  Probably the same size as Mtn Jam last year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Anyone doing DSO at Hampton on the 6th?


----------



## Vortex (May 21, 2008)

Family duty I had to remember why I could not go.  I really enjoy DSO.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2008)

Mentioned this in another music thread, but the big discovery this past weekend at Strangecreek was Zach Deputy.  Saw both his afternoon and late night sets.

Think Keller Williams looping prowess, but better vocals, guitar leads and a more roots/reggae format

If he's at a club near you....definitely check him out.

http://www.zachdeputy.com/


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2008)

Anybody here going to Ratdog at The Casino sat nite?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2008)

Went to the Ratdog show. Not bad, not the best I've seen, but he is 61.

a short clip from my pocket camera



I: Jam > Shakedown Street > Maggie's Farm, Jus' Like Mama Said > Tomorrow Never Knows > Hell in a Bucket, She Says > Liberty, Eyes of the World II: You Win Again@5, Lazy River Road@, A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall@, Ashes and Glass > Iko Iko > Stuff > Dear Prudence > Throwing Stones E: One More Saturday Night Bobby wore a Celtics (Rajon Rondo) jersey for the encore


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing Bobby at Up North Music Festival.  Hopefully he doesn't bring the rain with him.  Every single damn time I've seen him at outdoor festivals in POURS like mad.  

Starting get excited for Dark Star this Friday


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 31st Anniversay today of one the All Time Great performances.  The Morning Dew from that night still after hearing it probably a thousand times sends chills down my spine like nothing I've ever listened to.  Tremendous display of power in that final crescendo



Great show:  http://www.archive.org/details/gd1977-05-08.mtx.dan.29511.flac16


----------



## marcski (Jun 4, 2008)

Alton Kelley died the other day.  He is the artist responsible for many famous Rock posters back in the day....including the Dead's skull and roses.  

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/03/BAQS111UJ4.DTL


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2008)

The billy show on tues was good. Go to the tupelo music hall if you ever get a chance. tiny place, BYOB.  very mellow. Going to the new riders there on next tues. I would go to see Billy again tonight if I could in boston  (family deal, can't go). well worth the time.  Saw Scott many many times is the 80 with Maxx Creek. Was fun to see him play again.  

Dso can't make.  My son is in a  football camp every night this week.  Gets out at 8.30 just too hard to do anything else after.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Saw Scott many many times is the 80 with Maxx Creek. Was fun to see him play again.



Creek can be hit or miss these days, but when they're on they're on and Scotty can be mind blowing.  Last year Creeks set was definitely the highlight of the weekend at Strangecreek and this year was pretty near the top of the list as well.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone looking to go to guilford nh for Phil on Sunday.  I have and extra.  I think I'm 7 or 8th row.  send me a pm.


----------



## dmc (Jun 16, 2008)

Ran into my friend who's brother is Bob Stage manager...

Told me to call him for tickets... Trying to select a show...

Psyched..


----------



## ckofer (Jun 17, 2008)

Was poking around youtube and found this fine 80's-style nugget



Might just catch Phil this weekend too.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris check your pm's


re sunday phil


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Was poking around youtube and found this fine 80's-style nugget
> 
> 
> 
> Might just catch Phil this weekend too.



Brent just owned Bobby on vocals right there.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Brent just owned Bobby on vocals right there.



x2
+1
I copy that

I felt the band stopped growing after he passed. This had more to do with Jerry poisoning himself than probably anything else-if the two issues can really be separated. Sorry to be a downer but Brent's playing is what surprised/impressed me more than anything at my first show. (Fall 1982, Portland Maine).


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> x2
> +1
> I copy that



So did Jerry.  See that look he shot Brent...and that little dance he did?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 23, 2008)

*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Meadowbrook Last Night P&F Good to Meet BobR who got a smokin deal on great seats. 


Set I:  
Playin' In The Band>  
Mississippi 1/2 Step  
W.S. Walcott Medicine Show$  
Alabama Getaway*  
Big River*  
Gone Wanderin'*  
Loose Lucy  

Set II:  
Shakedown Street*> Jam>  
Jack Straw  
Like A Ball And Chain*  
Viola Lee Blues> Jam>  
Dark Star>  
China Doll*>  
Dark Star>  
Mason's Children>  
Sugaree*  
Truckin'*  

E: Donor Rap/Band Intros  
Dancin' In The Streets*  

$LEVON HELM, DRUMS AND VOCALS, JAY COLLINS,SAX,STEVEN BERNSTEIN,TRUMPET,ERIC LAWRENCE, SAX, JIMMY VIVINO GUITAR, VOCALS 
* With Teresa Williams 


Jimmy Vivino is one of the members of the Fab Faux, a New York City based ultimate Beatles tribute band, he's also a Conan O'Brian band member and he's played with Warren Haynes and alot of other heavyweights. He's a fixture in the N.Y.C. music scene.[/FONT]*


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2008)

ckofer said:


> x2
> +1
> I copy that
> 
> I felt the band stopped growing after he passed. This had more to do with Jerry poisoning himself than probably anything else-if the two issues can really be separated. Sorry to be a downer but Brent's playing is what surprised/impressed me more than anything at my first show. (Fall 1982, Portland Maine).



I agree with this statement and I don't.  Brent was definitely my favorite, but had Hornsby manned the keys for a longer tenure, he'd probably get the nod from me.  I rate 91 as a better year performance wise than all of the Brent years accept 79.  85 was great, late 89 was great, spring 83, summer 84, spring/summer 90....but some of the Brent era was pretty darn white bread 80-82 (acoustic performances aside) 86-87, early 88, early 89.  Granted some darn good shows as was always the case over the 35 years, but there were some points during the 80's where they were so darn predictable, outside of 85 and 89/90 when they reached back for some old cherished favorites.

This opinion comes more from a student of their music for 20+ years than actual experience though. I did catch Brent twice and the shows were fabulous - 3-18-90 Hartford Civic Center (far and away the best Morning Dew from the Brent era I've ever heard) and Foxboro 7-14-90. Caught 20 + after before the old man left us.

Post Hornsby 92- summer 94 were definitely the leanest years.  However, I think Fall Tour 94 was exceptional.  The way Jerry jazzed out Eyes during that tour is far more enjoyable to me than the punchy 80's versions.  Also some of the raw emotion in his ballads make me weep like no other, especially So Many Roads.  This is where I disagree with you about the band stopping growing after Brent.  I don't think Jerry could've pulled off So Many and other ballads quite the same in the 80's, though in saying that Black Muddy was a masterpiece of that era.  With the latter ballad performances though it was almost like he knew his time was winding down, so the way he belted out the ballads had that Old Man saying his lasts more than normal.  Not the Fall tour, but if you haven't heard the Stella Blue from 8/1/94 - check it.  10-21-78 comes close, but I think this was the finest ever played.

I guess I tend to look at their work more from tour to tour than any other way, such as keyboardist to keyboardist.  My ears aren't as keen as they used to be, but I used to be able to pretty much be able to nail what tour a show came from after a few songs.  Now, I can usually guess within a year to 18 months.  I don't listen quite as exclusively anymore, but I'm still very much a student.  This might be TMI, but Deadbase volume 9 remains my trusty bathroom reader still some 13 odd years after it came out  :lol:

Guess I'm 'Weir'd


----------



## Vortex (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice to meet you and your son Chris.

  Yesterday was a tough day.  Not alot of pillow time Sunday night.   Alabama get away had a different sound to it.  Jammy is the best term I could come up with, but kind of needs a better word.

  Sugaree gave us the ncp reference.  Ow ya there was some NCP during the day.  I still miss Barry playing lead.  Saw a bunch of familliar faces from the ski season. Mostly the 93 .... 28 to exit 32 folks.  Gone wanderin' was nice.  China doll was beautiful. Mason's was the high point for me. 

  Looks like the only other show will be the vibes for me.  I was thinking about buzzing out and catching Rochester Ny, but alot of miles for one show.  Not worth it with the price of gas. that being said if the band  had different members I might make the trip.  I went to Buffalo to see Scofiled and Barry play with Phil.

Over all it was a good show.  I think if I could of caught a few shows on that leg of the tour I could give a better view of what was goign on.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 24, 2008)

Alabama Getaway was a bit experimental for this line-up by the sound of it. Dark Star was a bit drum-heavy too. Overall though, it was  fun show. It was cool seeing Levon hop in. Big River rocked. China Doll was a jewel. You could hear an Other One tease at the beginning of Dark Star and I thought possibly a Wheel one too (played the night before in Boston). That could just be the sound of Jackie Greene messing around on the slide.

Considering it was a Sunday night and this was the end of a fairly busy leg of the tour (see below), the band was remarkably fresh sounding. Teresa's voice was welcome-it tied Levon's band in a bit more too. Molo is a machine.

And The Simpsons was probably a repeat.


6.22.08 - US Cellular        Pavilion - Gilford, NH
      6.21.08 - Bank of America Pavilion - Boston, MA
      6.20.08 - Penn's Landing - Philadelphia, PA
      6.19.08 - Penn's Peak - Jim Thorpe, PA
      6.17.08 - Innsbrook Pavilion - Glen Allen, VA
      6.15.08 - Bonnaroo Music Festival - Manchester,        TN
      6.14.08 - Bonnaroo Music Festival - Manchester,        TN
      6.13.08 - Charter One Pavilion - Chicago, IL
      6.12.08 - Lifestyle Communities Pavilion - Columbus,        OH


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Educate Me*

I have been expanding my jam band horizons lately.  Gov't Mule has been dominating my iPod.  I remember someone use the term "beginner dead" (Touch of Grey and songs in that relm of popularity).  Can anyone point me in the direction of some good dead stuff to start with that does not fall into the "beginner" category?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 29, 2008)

Europe 72


----------



## powhunter (Jun 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have been expanding my jam band horizons lately.  Gov't Mule has been dominating my iPod.  I remember someone use the term "beginner dead" (Touch of Grey and songs in that relm of popularity).  Can anyone point me in the direction of some good dead stuff to start with that does not fall into the "beginner" category?



I would be more than happy to burn ya  a few of my fav shows to get ya started


steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I would be more than happy to burn ya  a few of my fav shows to get ya started
> 
> 
> steve



that would we very kind of you.  i sent you a pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Europe 72



just downloaded.  listening to it now.  8)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I would be more than happy to burn ya  a few of my fav shows to get ya started
> 
> 
> steve



Same here...I have about 6 gigs of Dead Shows for ya, Grassi.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2008)

you guys rock.  just spreading the love i guess.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Melvin Seals Tour Dates

07-17-2008
Stearns Square
Springfield, MA
Melvin Seals & JGB 


07-18-2008
Private Event
Verona, NY
Melvin Seals & JGB 


07-19-2008
Sullivan Hall
New York, NY
Melvin Seals & JGB 


07-31-2008
Dunegrass Festival
Empire, MI
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-01-2008
Grateful Garcia Gathering
Legend Valley Thornville, OH
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-02-2008
Grateful Garcia Gathering
Legend Valley Thornville, OH
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-03-2008
Jerry Day
San Francisco, CA
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-09-2008
Dead On The Creek
Willits, CA
Melvin Seals & JGB


08-14-2008
Hard Rock Cafe
Pittsburgh, PA
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-15-2008
Bear's Picnic Festival
New Columbia, PA
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-21-2008
Owsley's Golden Road
Denver, CO
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-22-2008
Owsley's Golden Road
Denver, CO
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-23-2008
Nedfest Music & Arts Festival
Nederland, CO
Melvin Seals & JGB With Special Guest                       Steve Kimock 



08-28-2008
Teton Valley Foundation Main Street Park
Driggs, ID
Melvin Seals & JGB 



08-30-2008
Big Sky Resort
Big Sky, MT
Melvin Seals & JGB 


08-31-2008
BIG Sky Resort
Big Sky, MT
Melvin Seals & JGB 


09-13-2008
Ranchita Rocks Festival
Ranchita, CA
Melvin Seals & JGB 



10-24-2008
Magnoliafest Spirit Of The Suwannee Music Park
Live Oak, FL
Melvin Seals & JGB 



11-01-2008
Las Tortugas Dance Of The Dead III
Evergreen Lodge / Groveland, CA
Melvin Seals & JGB 


11-02-2008
Las Tortugas Dance Of The Dead lll
Evergreen Lodge/ Groveland, CA
Melvin Seals & JGB


----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you guys rock.  just spreading the love i guess.



Also, cruise over to Archive.org.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> just downloaded.  listening to it now.  8)



Thoughts?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thoughts?



I love the guitar in China Cat Sunflower.  I really liked Tennessee Jed and Cumberland Blues.  So far so good.  I find that I need to listen to a song/album a few times before I truly appreciate it.  But so far so good.  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Also, cruise over to Archive.org.



Still a great source despite Bobby pulling the plug on all the soundboards; the money grubbing jerk


----------



## 2knees (Jul 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> just downloaded.  listening to it now.  8)




Try Go to Nassau also.  one of my favorites without getting way out there.


----------



## dmc (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet "Rubin and Cherise" - love the ending groove...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 3, 2008)

I sent this around a while back as well. i love this jam


----------



## Vortex (Jul 3, 2008)

Thre branford franklins is hot and the peggy o... just barely held back a tear.  This was always tour season for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Thre branford franklins is hot and the peggy o... just barely held back a tear.  This was always tour season for me.



Fall was always tour season for me, but then again that was college when I could blow off class.  Summer I always had to work. Never really 'toured' unfortunately.  Closest was 6 nights of Boston and MSG during Fall of 94.  Also tended to do a bunch of Phish shows in the Fall in the mid 90's as well.  

Even today Fall seems to be when I catch the vast majority of music.  Winter skiing takes up the free time and money, spring I'm paying off winter, summer a festival or three, but generally busy with work.  I think Up North Festival is pretty much all I'll catch for the rest of the summer.  I'm looking forward to fall when the Stone Church schedule heats up again


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2008)

Tried to suggest to  my wife that we ride out to rochester Ny for Sat's Phil show last night. That was a big no go.  Alot of driving for one show. Hard to argue with the price of gas.  I think my touring days are over.  A few shows here and there still will happen and thats ok.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)

I take in a few big shows as a treat. There is some intriguing local talent.
_
Once in a while you get shown the light
In the strangest of places if you look at it right._


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Tried to suggest to  my wife that we ride out to rochester Ny for Sat's Phil show last night. That was a big no go.  Alot of driving for one show. Hard to argue with the price of gas.  I think my touring days are over.  A few shows here and there still will happen and thats ok.



You say that all the time 

The lure of the music will drag you places...  Maybe not as many places... But you - of all the people I know - will go to see GD music...  

Even Donna and the Trixters...     Heard their version of "When the Mornng comes"...  It was good until the chorus...

That being said - see you at the Vibes...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2008)

Ha back at you, you said that last year.:idea:  I'll be at the vibes....   Still waiting for you to call me back form the vibes:razz:. Just sent in my addy request change.  You  Playing on the solar stage?

I will admit if Barry Sless was playing lead I would get out a little more.  Hope to see ya D.


Donna and the t's played till the mornign comes last year on Sat. It was the nice part of the weekend with plenty of sun.  I like thurs and Sat bands.  Really only interested in assembly of Dust on Friday.  Sunday I would like to see Jackie green's band, but I'll be leaving by 9am.  Deadlines and places to be.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC, You going to make it this year?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2008)

....been a long while since I last saw Barry.  I think was Albany with Chris Robinson and Scofield in the line up.  John took most of the leads, though Barry was my preference

In terms of guitar work, I think Sless Campbell has been my favorite grouping.  I'd be interested in seeing Warren play again too.  Still think he's my favorite 'voice' for Jerry ballads out there these days


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2008)

At 9AM at the Vibes... I'll be in a haze hopefully in a tent...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be rollin in mid afternoon on thurs.  I was at the albany and Buffalo the night before for the Scofield Barry shows.  Althea in buffalo was some of the best post GD sound I have heard. 

 That was during early ski season even.:razz: My buddy dragged us out of bed at 6am to drop him off at  ski area, windham or Whitface. Robbie (Beano has met him), can't remember which mtn, and My other buddy and I crashed and watched the G-men and rested before the albany show.  

We were dancin late nigth,  He was feeling his ski legs 1/2 way through the  Sunday night show..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 9, 2008)

FYI:  I threw some shows up on my .mac public folder for Grassi.  While it's up there I thought some of you would like to peruse and download.  (windows users can access it too via a web browser)  If your interested drop me a PM for name and password. (or Blackberry pin 31B3115A)


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2008)

Try number 2.  Are you going to the Vibes Beano?:idea:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

would love to make vibes again, just can't swing the time off.  stop by the Rock the Earth booth and say hi to my brother Sean if you're  going


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 9, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Try number 2.  Are you going to the Vibes Beano?:idea:



Not a bad idea. Schedule is tight this summer. I'll have to check into it. It would be great to see you. You all set to go?  Will Robbie be there?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be there bought my ticket all that.  Boardie pass so I'm with the DNc folk. Room for you. Robbie not so sure. He had some employment issues and two new babies been leaving him alone.  Not sure if the emplyment thing has changed and did not want to bum him out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

*Phil to play 15 nights in Manhattan this November*

http://www.ratdog.org/community/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=153050


rumor has it Phil will no longer be 'touring', but he will still play.  I imagine this will be the arrangement moving forward where he picks say 4 or 5 cities a year and does residencies there giving people the opportunity to fly in and see him. I've kind of been expecting this for a long time now as after all he's 68.  Hell.....I'm 35 years younger than the man and I feel too old to tour :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

BUMP

bringing this one back from way back like Black Throated Wind or H.C. Sunshine for Bob R, Beano, ckofer, dmc, marcski et all....

...tough time of year to get together as all of us will have snow on the brain, but I'd be down for a Saturday Night AZ Nokia gathering


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

You got to deep-six your wristwatch - you got to try and understand,
The time it seems to capture - is just the movement of its hands.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

In my time, in my time
I will roll - roll - roll


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

New ones coming as the old ones go - Everything's moving here, but much too slow now
A little bit quicker and we might have time  - To say "How do you do?" 
before we're left behind


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

In another times forgotten space

Such a long, long time to be gone and a short time to be there


And finally.....

"You aint got time to call yoyur soul critic no..."



Yeah... I've been drinking...


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> BUMP
> 
> bringing this one back from way back like Black Throated Wind or H.C. Sunshine for Bob R, Beano, ckofer, dmc, marcski et all....
> 
> ...tough time of year to get together as all of us will have snow on the brain, but I'd be down for a Saturday Night AZ Nokia gathering




Thnaks... Going to fall asleep to Wake Of The Flood tonight..


----------



## Vortex (Jul 22, 2008)

Vibes.  Got conformation I can work a 1/2 day in Ct next thus. Probably leaving around 12.30.  Should be in line by 1.15 ish.  DMC, you really coming? like to hang a bit bud.  

Thursday should be fun. DSO , donna and the Tricksters.   Beano, whats the deal you makin it?  Started packing got a 1/2 pack of Beer in can's.:-D  Will get a few different flavors over the next couple of days. Hard to find something I can tolerate in cans.:flame:  smores and Pineapple are dessert items on the menu.  Lots of BBq things will take place.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 23, 2008)

bump

Hey Vibes guys.


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

My plan is to get my Phil....

Saturday...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 23, 2008)

Alright. play phone tag. Alot of my ny friends are just making a day of it for Sat as well.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2008)

Beano.  Are we on a boycott the dead thing? Where the hell are you?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Beano.  Are we on a boycott the dead thing? Where the hell are you?




Sorry...Time to fess up.  The wife's 21 weeks pregnant with our first.  We had some difficulty in the past so I've been keeping it on the DL.  Things are going real well so what better place to make my AZ announcement than on my favorite thread.  Anyhoo, I'm going to try to make it for Saturday, but I can't commit just yet.


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet... Congrats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Sorry...Time to fess up.  The wife's 21 weeks pregnant with our first.  We had some difficulty in the past so I've been keeping it on the DL.  Things are going real well so what better place to make my AZ announcement than on my favorite thread.  Anyhoo, I'm going to try to make it for Saturday, but I can't commit just yet.



That's great Beano!!  Congratulations!!  :beer:

all the best for you and yours......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That's great Beano!!  Congratulations!!  :beer:
> 
> all the best for you and yours......



Thanks...she's due December 2nd.  That why I mentioned I would be a bit busy this winter in the season pass thread.  It was all good news.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats. sorry about the pm. I did not see your post. My screen did not refresh. My bad.  Hope to see ya Sat.  Excellent news and positive gathering of the vibes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Congrats. sorry about the pm. I did not see your post. My screen did not refresh. My bad.  Hope to see ya Sat.  Excellent news and positive gathering of the vibes.



Ok...spoke with the wife and she's encouraging me to go so it looks like I'm in for at least Sat.  If I can tie up some loose ends I can make the trip early Friday morning and camp Fri and Sat night.  Too bad they don't have a single night camping ticket for Saturday.  :evil:

Bob...you planning on setting up camp Thursday and holding some tent space for friends?  I realize it's a tough thing to do.  Still have my number?  Give me a call to work out logistics whenever your free.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2008)

yes on cell phone. issue with space will be sent via pm.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool - See you guys Saturday then...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Cool - See you guys Saturday then...



Any tentative plans on how to meet up, DMC?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2008)

I will call him and he will blow me off.  If DMC shows he will find us.  I have his numbers.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Well.. I'm not that good at following schedules because I'm easily distracted...
So I'll probably just call or text Bob when I get there Saturday


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I will call him and he will blow me off.  If DMC shows he will find us.  I have his numbers.



Like I said.. 

I am REALLY psyched for Phill....


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2008)

Sat has a great line up. Make it by mid day bud.  Text is probably the best. Followed by a call.   Should be fun.


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2008)

Got my Saturday....
Heading down in the AM..  For an lunchtime arrival..
Staying at my friends house in Bridgeport..

So it's only Saturday for me..  Wouldn't mind seeing DBB Friday..  But Saturday only...  

Full throttle..  Party like rock stars...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm  1/2 packed.  Got the camping gear in the truck.  clothles go tonight and food will go in early am thurs.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 28, 2008)

Well Beano is in know as well as DMC and me anyone else.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2008)

i got weekend goodies...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> i got weekend goodies...



<sigh>  No safety checks for me for a while...


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2008)

Bummer..

So i did get my tickets but got dragged to a customer site in Arkansas...
So I'll be getting in late friday...And i'll head out Saturday early


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Bummer..
> 
> So i did get my tickets but got dragged to a customer site in Arkansas...
> So I'll be getting in late friday...And i'll head out Saturday early



Yeah, it stinks but I'm cool with it. Won't be forever. Give us a ring or text when you get into the venue.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok...leaving in a few to meet up with Bob.  Going to swing by the venue to see if I can pick up my tix at willcall ahead of time and need to find some decent beer that comes in cans.  (The grocery store was out of canned heineken or others. 

I'll try to upload pics to this flickr photostream as we go along:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28493190@N08/


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

Great time...
Great show...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Great time...
> Great show...



You betcha.  Can't wait to get a copy.  That jam after wharf rat was one of a kind and that cold rain and snow had a real funk to it.    

SET 1: Here Comes Sunshine > Good Lovin’, Gone Wanderin’, Cumberland Blues, Dire Wolf, Loser, Cold Rain and Snow

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias > All Along the Watchtower > Jam > He’s Gone > Goin’ Down the Road Feelin’ Bad > And We Bid You Goodnight Jam, **Phil piss break**, Wharf Rat > spacey jam > The Elevator > jam > The Eleven > I Know You Rider, Not Fade Away

E: Donor rap, Box of Rain


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

I was wowed by by the second set

"The Elevator" was insane...  A crazy funky direction...  i loved it...

I'm trolling http://bt.tree.org - nothing yet...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I was wowed by by the second set
> 
> "The Elevator" was insane...  A crazy funky direction...  i loved it...
> 
> ...



Was that where they put in that crazy "jamtronica" jam?  I'm still trying to put together some of the pieces here.


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Was that where they put in that crazy "jamtronica" jam?  I'm still trying to put together some of the pieces here.



yes...  very "particle" like...  mind blowing...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> yes...  very "particle" like...  mind blowing...



See that's what I love about Phil.  He puts together a great band and lets them do their own thing.  He is never adverse to being influenced himself.  Letting Molitz run with that jam was a perfect example.  No egos...just good music.


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> See that's what I love about Phil.  He puts together a great band and lets them do their own thing.  He is never adverse to being influenced himself.  Letting Molitz run with that jam was a perfect example.  No egos...just good music.



BobR hates it when i diss Bobby...

But Weir to be musically emasculating..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> BobR hates it when i diss Bobby...
> 
> But Weir to be musically emasculating..



Bob's so full of love he hates it when anyone gets dissed.  I was trying to be more subtle with my Phil comment, but I was getting at the same idea.  It's just better...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2008)

Lets just say I'm on the Phil side.( time off for Phil. I'll see Bobby if its easy.)

  I tried to bust your chops non stop this weekend Beano.  No bites on your part. Great weekend.  Nice to hang for a bit DMC.  Thunder and lightning standing in 2 inches of water under a steel pop up.  Just another day at a show.  Phil was bettter this time than he was in NH when I last saw them.


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Lets just say I'm on the Phil side.( time off for Phil. I'll see Bobby if its easy.)



Easy Answers...  Awesome show!


So did you see my girls around yesterday....?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Easy Answers...  Awesome show!
> 
> 
> So did you see my girls around yesterday....?



What girls?  Susan Tedeski?  We left in the AM.


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> What girls?  Susan Tedeski?  We left in the AM.



Kari and friends...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Kari and friends...



Oh, lol, I thought they were in for the day.  Anyway, I didn't see them.  We went back and forth a few times on text.  Gonna set up a time to unite the two Kari's.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

SICK!!!!
Vibes Vids


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

Up North this weekend :grin:

http://www.upnorthfestival.com/schedule.html

Unfortunately, I have to leave before Bobby on Sunday   damn boss going on vacation 

...but looking forward to Lettuce, The Brew, Umphrey's, The Breakfast, Ryan Montbleau, Assembly of Dust and the Wailers.  Should be a good time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> SICK!!!!
> Vibes Vids




Thanks DMC...Can't wait to get a copy of that show!

I just got tickets to see Ryan Montebleau on Aug 29th in the city if anyone is interested on meeting up.  After finally seeing him live at the vibes he's definitely my new favorite artist.  I don't think Bob was as impressed as I was, but he certainly had a good time shaking his can with me.  

Check his vibes video here.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks DMC...Can't wait to get a copy of that show



Listening to it now...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Listening to it now...



...cough cough FTP...cough cough...


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> ...cough cough FTP...cough cough...



i don't have the time to setup an ftp...
Let me think of something..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

Been checking out Ryan for the past four years.  He's great at a festival, even better in a club


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> i don't have the time to setup an ftp...
> Let me think of something..



Got dot mac?


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> He's great at a festival, even better in a club



Thats pretty much the case with most bands.....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Been checking out Ryan for the past four years.  He's great at a festival, even better in a club



I'm going to see if I can postpone our anniversary trip to cape cod this weekend.  He's playing a festival in Barnstable on the 16th.  (Shhhh...don't tell my wife  )


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm going to see if I can postpone our anniversary trip to cape cod this weekend.  He's playing a festival in Barnstable on the 16th.  (Shhhh...don't tell my wife  )



Sounds like a good plan

Not only are they great musicians, but totally cool guys.  My brother has become good friends with them through his non-profit group   www.rocktheearth.org   They've been generous enough to donate fifty cents from every ticket sale this summer to RTE.  I've had the opportunity to hang out with all the guys on numerous occasions pre and post shows and you couldn't find a more down to earth group.

enjoy them in NYC and hopefully on the cape as well...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounds like a good plan
> 
> Not only are they great musicians, but totally cool guys.  My brother has become good friends with them through his non-profit group   www.rocktheearth.org   They've been generous enough to donate fifty cents from every ticket sale this summer to RTE.  I've had the opportunity to hang out with all the guys on numerous occasions pre and post shows and you couldn't find a more down to earth group.
> 
> enjoy them in NYC and hopefully on the cape as well...



In the words of the A-Team's Col John Hannibal Smith "I love it when a plan comes together."  We're hitting the Cape on Saturday.  Going to the music festival on Saturday and staying in the upper cape that night.  (Hopefully weather will hold up.  I need to bring some sort of shade for the pregnant almighty whitey)  Sunday morning we head to the outer cape and remain in North Truro until Tuesday.  Just need to get out early Saturday morning to make it for Ryan Montbleau.

Again...If anyone in Metro NY is interested, I already have tickets to see Ryan Montbleau on the 29th of August.  He's playing a cruise around Manhattan.  Only 25 smackers...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2008)

Up North Festival ROCKED.  Seriously was just about as good as it gets in terms of venue, size (roughly 5K people) everything.  I was seriously worried that it was going to be a mess as new festivals rarely get right the first time, but the promoters managed to.  On Friday night, the bathroom situation was looking to be the worst nightmare I've ever seen in nearly twenty years of going to these things, but they realized the problem and doubled the number of porto-johns first thing Saturday morning and it went from worst to first in terms of that area.

Music wasn't the best line up, but had some strong highlights.  Lettuce late night Friday completely ripped, John Brown's Body, Ryan Montbleau, were the Saturday picks and today The Brew, Railroad Earth and Sam Kinninger Band killed it.

Umphrey's Mcgee was the headliner last night and while they are impressive musicians, for third time seeing them I still got bored.  I guess I don't 'get it'.  I love a good jam as much as the next guy, but they just kept rocking and rocking and rocking and rocking and rocking.....you get my point.  It just starts to all sound the same without vocals sprinkled in to distinguish the different tunes.  

The only bummer in the whole weekend?  I'm at home working right now instead of seeing Ratdog   Damn boss having to take vacation and leave me with his work


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Up North Festival ROCKED.  Seriously was just about as good as it gets in terms of venue, size (roughly 5K people) everything.  I was seriously worried that it was going to be a mess as new festivals rarely get right the first time, but the promoters managed to.  On Friday night, the bathroom situation was looking to be the worst nightmare I've ever seen in nearly twenty years of going to these things, but they realized the problem and doubled the number of porto-johns first thing Saturday morning and it went from worst to first in terms of that area.
> 
> Music wasn't the best line up, but had some strong highlights.  Lettuce late night Friday completely ripped, John Brown's Body, Ryan Montbleau, were the Saturday picks and today The Brew, Railroad Earth and Sam Kinninger Band killed it.
> 
> ...



Don't worry...it's only Bobby.  He'll be around again.  I've never seen Umphrey's in person, but have listened to quite a few shows.  I can relate to what your saying, though I'm still looking forward to seeing them.  I couldn't see them Sunday at the vibes...I was just too fried from the previous days.  I do really like railroad earth's stuff. They got a neat twist to the bluegrass sound.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

So Many Roads

.....which roads did you all take to ease your soul?

How'd you get to posting in this thread on alpinezone?

......I'd love to hear everyone's introduction to the band, what it's meant to you, what it continues to mean to you and where this road will carry you on from now


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2008)

Wanted to go. Just was not possible.  I like small festivals.  Maybe next time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So Many Roads
> 
> .....which roads did you all take to ease your soul?
> 
> ...




Just always liked them.  Got heavy into them my senior year of HS.  Became a tape collector in college when I met more people like me.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2008)

1985 Springfield Mass a college buddy had and extra ticket. 23 years later.  Starting to slow down. 119 Dead shows. Around 100 Phil shows.  About the same amount of Bobby shows. Saw some Go Ahead, Weir and wasseman. A decent amount of Jerry Band. Never really kept track of that stuff...

About posting in this thread.... I talked to Beano About it and he got it going.  Like to hang with like minded folks.  Have caught shows with DMC, Beano, Maineskier69.  Eski.   I did see the New riders with Trailboss.
Deadheadskier we'll meet up this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

I got on the bus when I was 10 thanks to my brother Sean who is 8 years older.  It's likely that I had heard their music before on the radio, probably Casey Jones, Truckin' or something of the sort, but nothing stuck.

As the story goes.....Sean who had moved out of the house showed up to do some laundry and it happened to be my birthday.  Recognizing he hadn't gotten me anything, he gave me a tape out of his car; 2nd set Fillmore East 4-29-71 to be specific.  He told me when I go to play, make sure the stereo is cranked.  Later that day I put the tape on my fathers living room stereo with the volume cranked.  Opening tune is Morning Dew and if you're familiar with this version, Phil drops a huge bomb on the first note.  It shook the house and I was immediately fascinated and hooked.

That particular song I've always had a bit of intimate relationship with ever since.  They played it at my first show, 3-18-90 in Hartford and perhaps I'm biased, but I haven't heard a more powerful one during the Brent era.  I saw the last one Jerry ever sang at Albany in 1995. Then in 2004, when living in Florida, I made a last minute decision to drive 9 hours to Atlanta to catch the final show of what has been the last Dead tour.  They encored with it and Warren did an incredible job. It would've been a perfect way to close the book had Bobby not segued into Touch of Grey   typical Bobby :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just always liked them.  Got heavy into them my senior year of HS.  Became a tape collector in college when I met more people like me.



ya know, as nice as it is to have basically everything they ever recorded available at the click of the mouse, part of me misses the good ole days of tape trading.  There was a certain novelty to it as you never knew where or whom you'd get that next crisp Betty Board from or killer audience recording from.  For years I'd always travel with my trusty double deck Yamaha in the car with a pack of Maxell XLII's at all times.  

I converted to digital in 2004 back when boards were still downloadable from archive.  It wasn't until last year that I gave away my analog tapes even though I hadn't listened to them in three years.  It was a somewhat sad moment doing so as I looked through them and remembered for many what party I was at that I met so and so who had this great show.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2008)

Sophomore in HS - went to see them at Nassau Coliseum in 79.
Don't remember much..  just that it was wild...
Wasn't really into them yet...    Even in high school I was more into hard rock then the Dead...  

It wasn't until college and some ....  ummm... chemical discoveries that I began to understand what the GD were really up to...  Basically because i was exposed to a lot more quality recordings played through great sound systems...  Owned by some pretty cool people... 

My first real - "I GET IT" show was 10-11-83(MSG).
It featured a RARE "St Stephen" out of space into Throwin' Stones.
That was pretty much it...


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Opening tune is Morning Dew and if you're familiar with this version, Phil drops a huge bomb on the first note.  It shook the house and I was immediately fascinated and hooked.
> 
> That particular song I've always had a bit of intimate relationship with ever since.



Isn't that song about nuclear apocalypse?

It is a powerful song...


My song is "Estimated" - I saw it played a ton..  And always liked it..  The imagery and rhythm  ... Great stuff...

"My time coming, any day, dont worry about me, no
Been so long I felt this way, Im in no hurry, no
Rainbows and down that highway where ocean breezes blow
My time coming, voices saying they tell me where to go."


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

dmc said:


> Isn't that song about nuclear apocalypse?
> 
> It is a powerful song...



It is, but for whatever reason I find safety in Jerry's reading of it.  It's almost like yes, someday something awful is going to happen, but through that you'll rise up and be okay.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It is, but for whatever reason I find safety in Jerry's reading of it.  It's almost like yes, someday something awful is going to happen, but through that you'll rise up and be okay.



I like the dichotomy of his scratchy sweet voice and the subject matter...


here's a cool version by Robert Plant...


DEVO 


Nazareth


Mule


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys. In the upper Cape this morning. Heading to N. Truro in a bit. Naukabout festival was perfect. Great weather, good bands, great tiny crowd. Ryan Montbleau rocked. Just one pic here ...sorry. 

http://m.flickr.com/photo.gne?id=2769873235&


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys. In the upper Cape this morning. Heading to N. Truro in a bit. Naukabout festival was perfect. Great weather, good bands, great tiny crowd. Ryan Montbleau rocked. Just one pic here ...sorry. 

http://m.flickr.com/photo.gne?id=2769873235&


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

Had forgotten about this site, but was looking for a decent easy accessible streaming site to play from my computer for the morning work out.  It's no archive, but it's user friendly and has great variety only on one page.

http://stash.nugs.net/stash.asp


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm hearing a buzz about another Dead reunion to benefit Barack Obama.  This time East Coast; possibly Philly.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm hearing a buzz about another Dead reunion to benefit Barack Obama.  This time East Coast; possibly Philly.



Diggity Dank


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2008)

It's confirmed for the 13th on dead.net   What is even more exciting though is that there could possibly be a tour in 2009.  :beer:


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's confirmed for the 13th on dead.net   What is even more exciting though is that there could possibly be a tour in 2009.  :beer:



Just as long as Bobby doesn't try to steam roll everyone like last time..  
More Phil is needed..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's confirmed for the 13th on dead.net   What is even more exciting though is that there could possibly be a tour in 2009.  :beer:



I'll travel to anywhere north of NC for this one if it's on the east coast.  Double benefit of seeing the band together and, well...um...yeah...well...supporting this guy I think is really neat and full of hope.  

Possible AZ reunion folks?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 2, 2008)

I would enjoy a summer tour thing.  Won't go tho Phili or Pittsburg for one show.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So Many Roads
> 
> .....which roads did you all take to ease your soul?
> 
> ...



In 1974 my family moved to a dinky paper mill town in the southern Adirondacks (I was going into 10th grade) and it seemed like everyone I met had an older brother or sister at a SUNY college that was into the Dead.  I bought a copy of Europe 72 and it was all over from there.  Senior year in HS these older guys/gals started throwing New Year's parties at the local Knights of Columbus hall and half the town would turn out to see some locals play Dead covers until 3AM.  The parents didn't know were all skying on chemicals.  This went on for 4 consecutive years and was just the capper on each year filled with Dead-related activities.  Unfortunately, my Dad refused to let me go to see the band at Cornell in May 1977 saying I was too young (only 17), so my sister and some other friends got to go without me - bummer.  

I went to SUNY Albany in 1977 and the Dead were basically the house band.  I've been listening ever since.  

1st show was 11/5/77 at Rochester which became Dicks Picks 34.  Prior to that show my favorite Dead song was probably Sugar Magnolia. but after Rochester it was (and always has been since) The Other One, which pretty much ripped my brain out and beat it against the curb that night.  The bus came by and I got on, that's when it all began......


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2008)

Location confirmed: State College with the Allman Brothers 

http://dead.net/features/news/bob-phil-bill-and-mickey-play-obama-benefit-october-13th-update


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2008)

*Also Tour April and May 2009*

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/14930/The-Dead-to-tour.Back-Obama


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2008)

Nate Wilson Group's debut solo project album available for free download here:

http://www.natewilsongroup.net/

Nate was the keyboardist and founder of Percy Hill and has manned the keys for Assembly of Dust for the past several years.

He's never been a band 'leader' and his first effort if masterful.  He's always been more Steely Dan / lounge rockish, but this has a much heavier edge to it.  

Live shows I've seen have been sick face melting stuff

check it


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but the Dead stopped sounding good to me when I quit smoking pot.


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Maybe it's just me but the Dead stopped sounding good to me when I quit smoking pot.



You were probably into it for different reasons...

I think - as a musician - that their music is pretty cool when you look at it right...  
If you start to look at the musicians that have jammed with the Dead you can see a connection to jazz, blues, folk, bluegrass, etc... more clearly...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2008)

If you do not have this or have not seen this, you need to get it right now

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Shoreline-Jerry-Garcia-Band/dp/B0009X77AO


----------



## dmc (Oct 24, 2008)

Merl Saunders passed away last night... 

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/Story.aspx?storyID=15521

thought I heard a Hammond b-3 in my dreams last night....


----------



## marcski (Oct 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Merl Saunders passed away last night...
> 
> http://www.jambase.com/Articles/Story.aspx?storyID=15521
> 
> thought I heard a Hammond b-3 in my dreams last night....



That's ashame. Merl always looked so happy when he was up on stage. 

And, Geoff, I totally agree with DMC, here...they (the Dead) had a wider range than almost any other band ever.  Branford Marsalis said of the Dead after playing with them, that they are "quintesential jazz musicians".  And their sound changed fairly dramatically over the course of their career.  Another aspect that makes them even more diverse and interesting....at least to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2008)

Heck of a guy.  Live at Keystone was the first Garcia Album I ever owned.

RIP Merl


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 28, 2008)

damn just saw this - his smile was contagious at many JGB shows at the tower and capitol theatres back in the day. between merl the pearl and billy cobham at the bobby shows back then, doors were opened to a whole new musical world for me


----------



## marcski (Oct 28, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> damn just saw this - his smile was contagious at many JGB shows at the tower and capitol theatres back in the day. between merl the pearl and billy cobham at the bobby shows back then, doors were opened to a whole new musical world for me



Oooh, there's a blast from the past for me....Billy Cobham.   Just look at the list he's played with....Miles and John Mclaughlin to name just 2.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 28, 2008)

yea after the dead turning me on to merl, billy c and alfonso johnson and the other follks they sessioned with, i was like the grateful who? for awhile...one of the coolest shows i ever saw i took this girl to see billy cobham in a little dive in plumsted pa - she hated it because he kept spraying sweat on us but ended up marrying me any way


----------



## dmc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking back to what Etta James said when she satin with the Dead at a NYE show...

Something like - "The Dead are the greatest American blues band"


----------



## dmc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## marcski (Oct 28, 2008)

dmc said:


> I was thinking back to what Etta James said when she satin with the Dead at a NYE show...
> 
> Something like - "The Dead are the greatest American blues band"



That rocked. Is that the Tower of Power horns with them too?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2008)

dmc said:


>



:lol:


----------



## dmc (Oct 28, 2008)

marcski said:


> That rocked. Is that the Tower of Power horns with them too?



Yeah... Great show... If your into the blues...


----------



## Chris I (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry I'm lazy, I'm not going to read all 85 pages of this thread.  

But has the Phish reunion been talked about already?

I have been told that the "dead" will be touring in the spring <~~Haven't really looked into that one

Bela Fleck is playing Dec 9th in Albany


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 31, 2008)

happy halloween all...this was my first gd show...sure brings back some ghosts for me

http://www.archive.org/details/gd80-10-31.wise.larson.1955.sbeok.shnf


----------



## marcski (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone catching any of Phil's Shows at The Nokia?  I think I'm going with a few people next Thursday......a round on me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

marcski said:


> Anyone catching any of Phil's Shows at The Nokia?  I think I'm going with a few people next Thursday......a round on me.



I wish.....

...time and money a tad tight right now to make the pilgrimage to NYC


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Sorry I'm lazy, I'm not going to read all 85 pages of this thread.
> 
> But has the Phish reunion been talked about already?
> 
> ...



yep....thread devoted to it :grin:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/34090-phish-reunion.html?highlight=phish

a few of us tried for the lottery tickets, but didn't score.  Hopefully they play several shows this summer in New England or a festival.  I feel better about this return for music for them than the previous return following the hiatus.  I'm optimistic it will get back to the quality it was in the mid to late 90's, 92-98


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2008)

marcski said:


> Anyone catching any of Phil's Shows at The Nokia?  I think I'm going with a few people next Thursday......a round on me.



Hoping to fit a show in...  I'll let you know...


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm optimistic it will get back to the quality it was in the mid to late 90's, 92-98



Played in Tannersville NY on Halloween with the Funk boys...  Great time..  Had a rail jam going on outside - played till 4am... insane..

Broke out Possum, Simple, Tweeprise and Funky Bitch...    People were stoked for Phish..

Second set we went insane for 2 hours - didn't finish any songs just jammed from one to the next...  And ended it all with Tweeprise...


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hoping to fit a show in...  I'll let you know...





I'll be at the Nokia tonight for Phil.  Did anyone see this setlist from the other night?  Check out the 2nd set:::

http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepages/friends_stuff/setlists/081103.html


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2008)

Is that Taper Rob?


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2008)

November 6, 2008
Nokia Theatre Times Square
New York, NY

Set 1:
[Phil dedicates show to the American spirit]
Help On The Way>
Slipknot!>
Eyes Of The World
How Sweet It Is> Jam>
So Hard To Find My Way
Mississippi Half-Step
Built To Last
Turn On Your Lovelight

Set 2:
U.S. Blues
Jam> Golden Road>
Iko-Iko>
Playin' In The Band> Jam>
The Wheel> Jam>
Standing On The Moon
Unbroken Chain>
Sugar Magnolia

Donor Rap / Band Intros
E: Dancin' In The Streets

Good show. Fun venue.  Highlights for me, were the opening, Help->slip->Eyes; Lovelight; and Golden-Road from the second set.  

Jackie Greene was once again quite impressive on guitars (wish phil would let him sing a few more!) as is Larry Campbell, who really is a "master" as phil refers to him. John Molo very solid as always and Phil's new bass is funky cool!  ....
Check it out:  http://www.phillesh.net/philzonepag...-fall/20081101/pf-20081101-01_phil-jackie.jpg


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2008)

Larry Campbell IS a master for sure.  The couple of times I've caught Phil with him, I've pretty much wished Larry would play most of the lead parts, especially side by side with Trey a few summers back.  He's an incredible player.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

So, I can't believe no one else saw any of Phil's shows during this year's Nokiathon?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2008)

marcski said:


> So, I can't believe no one else saw any of Phil's shows during this year's Nokiathon?



$$$ and time my man.  Coming from NH, I just couldn't justify the ticket, hotel and party expense, especially this close to ski season where most of my extra funds will be allocated.  I'm definitely jealous and had he played that many shows somewhere in Boston, I definitely would've got at least a couple.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

I hear ya.  I was really referring to others that are more local, who shall remain nameless ).   Plus, I have to tell you, I'm getting old...its hard for me to stay up so late these days with work, kids, life...  That's why I only caught one show myself.  But, I heard last Sunday, the show started at 7.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 14, 2008)

Got a kid coming in a weeks. Had to pass....


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Got a kid coming in a weeks. Had to pass....



Yes, my point exactly, just wait until the kid comes man.....  ;

Congratulations and good luck by the way, I hope it all goes easy for you and the wife.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 15, 2008)

marcski said:


> Yes, my point exactly, just wait until the kid comes man.....  ;
> 
> Congratulations and good luck by the way, I hope it all goes easy for you and the wife.




Meh...  I'd rather not be banged up at a show when she goes into labor.  

Anyhoo...  found this clip.  Has nothing to do with the dead but thought you guys would appreciate it.  (Does sound like shakedown in the beginning, though)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Meh...  I'd rather not be banged up at a show when she goes into labor.



reminds me of this joke

VibeGuide

This girl went to a Dead show with terrible tickets. She could barely even see the stage. Once the show began, she noticed an empty seat waaaaay in the front. She slowly made her way towards the stage, dodging ticket checkers left and right, and finally reached the empty seat. She was so close that Bobby could have spit on her. At the set break, she told the guy next to her that she couldn't believe that someone had given up such an incredible seat. The guy said, "Well, my wife and I had tickets to this show together, but she passed away." She said, "I'm so sorry. Couldn't you find someone else to come to the show with you, a friend or a relative or something?" The guy replied, "Nah. They're all at her funeral today."


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2008)

How to Nail a Hippy Chick

http://booshmagazine.com/articles/cat/17/item/349


----------



## Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

I  was at a couple of festivals over the summer.  Good starting point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2008)

It’s a known fact that hippie girls are huge music snobs, even if the music that they are snobbish about consists of five guys on mushrooms playing a three-chord progression over and over for 45 minutes.

:lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> How to Nail a Hippy Chick
> 
> http://booshmagazine.com/articles/cat/17/item/349




 "trust-a-farians"

:lol:


----------



## Chris I (Nov 30, 2008)

jkgdghfhvghkl


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> reminds me of this joke
> 
> vibeguide
> 
> this girl went to a dead show with terrible tickets. She could barely even see the stage. Once the show began, she noticed an empty seat waaaaay in the front. She slowly made her way towards the stage, dodging ticket checkers left and right, and finally reached the empty seat. She was so close that bobby could have spit on her. At the set break, she told the guy next to her that she couldn't believe that someone had given up such an incredible seat. The guy said, "well, my wife and i had tickets to this show together, but she passed away." she said, "i'm so sorry. Couldn't you find someone else to come to the show with you, a friend or a relative or something?" the guy replied, "nah. They're all at her funeral today."



lmbfao!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


>



nice


----------



## Chris I (Dec 24, 2008)

ah man nice post, thanks


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2009)

As follow up to the video....date's have been announced!!!  :beer: :grin: :beer: :grin:

I've got my room booked for Worcester for the Saturday show.  I hope that doesn't jinx me from getting tickets like it did with the Hampton Phish shows, but my deal with Marriott will disappear as soon as they catch wind of The Dead coming to down.

http://dead.net/countdown/press_release.pdf

again :beer: :grin: :beer:


----------



## Chris I (Jan 1, 2009)

saweeet!!

Kinda bites that it's all indoor shows, gonna be tough to get tickets.

I'm going to try REAL hard to make it to the last three shows, what a fine trip that will be.  SO glad this is happening


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2009)

Chris I said:


> saweeet!!
> 
> Kinda bites that it's all indoor shows, gonna be tough to get tickets.
> 
> I'm going to try REAL hard to make it to the last three shows, what a fine trip that will be.  SO glad this is happening



When I read your first comment, my thought was, what do you expect in the northeast in April, a two night run at SPAC.  When I saw the dates, part of me said, bummer, wish the shows were in May because it could be a prime spring skiing weekend. :lol:

Then I read the second part about the last three shows, in California.  Then it made sense to me


----------



## Chris I (Jan 1, 2009)

haha well I was also thinking the same thing, it would be nice if it were a summer tour. 
but really.
I would go to an outdoor show in april at SPAC!  The jam culture is going to be thriving this season.  just so stoked


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn...I'm going to be in Florida during the NY shows!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2009)

I will decide if I'll go to the Worcester ones.  Really prefer to to just see Phil and friends.  mail order 1st day post should get one tickets.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I will decide if I'll go to the Worcester ones.  Really prefer to to just see Phil and friends.  mail order 1st day post should get one tickets.



Will be in town for the shows.  Looking at MSG tix and maybe Hartford.  

Good news on Mountain Jam.  In the past, we have graduation that weekend.  Not this year.  Looks like I'll be around.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Will be in town for the shows.  Looking at MSG tix and maybe Hartford.
> 
> Good news on Mountain Jam.  In the past, we have graduation that weekend.  Not this year.  Looks like I'll be around.



Allman Bros to confirm this week...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Will be in town for the shows.  Looking at MSG tix and maybe Hartford.
> 
> Good news on Mountain Jam.  In the past, we have graduation that weekend.  Not this year.  Looks like I'll be around.




Talk to me later in the week. We can Mo together.  You could stay with me.  I'm 45 min away.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Talk to me later in the week. We can Mo together.  You could stay with me.  I'm 45 min away.



Mountain Jam or Dead?


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2009)

NYE seemed to be off the hook with the Bobby/Phil thing...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Mountain Jam or Dead?




Dead.  Mtn. jam.  I'll have to see.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2009)

You guys stay with me..  if you come...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2009)

Thankx D, like wise.  I would like to see the line up  if my wife has something that will screw everything up 1st,  that was last years deal.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like I'll probably do albany also. I usually make reggae weekend at the Loaf this weekend.  Same money.  I'll have plenty of days in.  Looks like I can do these show without having to do a hotel.  Cheaper than going to the loaf and renting a place.  I figure I'll hear most of what they play in that 3 day leg.  Msg is an outside chance. Much effort for 1 show and I'll miss another week of turns.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 7, 2009)

dmc said:


> You guys stay with me..  if you come...




Thanks, DMC.  I just might take you up on that offer.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2009)

Mail order for the expsensive ticket tour start tomorrow.  sign of the times.  I am doing a mo for DCU in worcester a buddy is takign care of albany. looks liek 3 show for me


Gathering of the vibes.  http://gatheringofthevibes.com/2009/videos

 Early purchase deal is up on wed.  This is a great deal. DMC Beano?  I did it Over $600 spent today.DMC is right I can't just stop.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2009)

Got that GOTV email too.  I really want to go, but I'm quickly learning that with an infant there is really no advance planning to anything.  I'll have to call an audible closer to the date.  If I go, I'd love to meet up and drive in together, Bob.  Is Kabookie in again?  That worked out great.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2009)

He and I are going to Albany and worcester for the dead together. I sent him the same linc.

 Not sure. I just put in for the thursday off this year. Just easier and more time to hang. It was a breeze getting in last year.  We could leave our cars at the same local again this year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok....got 4 for MSG and 4 for Nassau.  I have one extra for each show so speak up if you need one.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2009)

Thankx.  Msg had been on my mind, but will be a later descion.  If you find a friend take them, but thankx


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 13, 2009)

Albany, Nassau, NJ x 2, MSG, Philly x 2

Hit me up for pregame festivities at any of the above via pm. Bob, I assume I'll see you pre-Albany?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Albany, Nassau, NJ x 2, MSG, Philly x 2
> 
> Hit me up for pregame festivities at any of the above via pm. Bob, I assume I'll see you pre-Albany?



I should be there by 4. I took a 1/2 day.  Love to hang.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 13, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I should be there by 4. I took a 1/2 day.  Love to hang.



Yeah, we'll be there around 4 also. Celly on.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey DMC any rumors or inside info on the line up for Mtn Jam?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

Just ordered 3 for Worcester, will be taking my fiance and brother.  I'd love to do more, but with tickets costing over $100 a pop ($70 tickets sold out) I just can't justify it.   Despite the burning hole in my wallet, I'm psyched.  I was at Atlanta in 2004 and it seemed there was more music to be played.  Glad they came back


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Just ordered 3 for Worcester, will be taking my fiance and brother.  I'd love to do more, but with tickets costing over $100 a pop ($70 tickets sold out) I just can't justify it.   Despite the burning hole in my wallet, I'm psyched.  I was at Atlanta in 2004 and it seemed there was more music to be played.  Glad they came back



Congrats on the engagement DHS!  When did that happen?

I was trying to hit Mt Jam last year since it was on my B-Day weekend but it never worked out with our son.  I think I will start working the wife now for that weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Congrats on the engagement DHS!  When did that happen?
> 
> I was trying to hit Mt Jam last year since it was on my B-Day weekend but it never worked out with our son.  I think I will start working the wife now for that weekend.



Thank you!  We became engaged last June.

I believe Marc made a thread about it to 'embarrass' me :lol:.  Hardly embarrassed about being engaged to J, couldn't be happier, I'm just typically not one to draw much attention to my private life.


Being in Connecticut, you really should take a look at Strangecreek.  It's cheap, great location, great music and very kid friendly, yet still plenty of fun for adults.  They actually have a parade for the kids followed by a performance on stage on the Sunday for any kid who is interested.

I go every year and have a better time than at any large GOTV or Phish festivals I've been to over the years.

http://www.wormtown.com/strangecreek/

I'd imagine they'll be updating the website for this year in the coming weeks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Thank you!  We became engaged last June.
> 
> I believe Marc made a thread about it to 'embarrass' me :lol:.  Hardly embarrassed about being engaged to J, couldn't be happier, I'm just typically not one to draw much attention to my private life.
> 
> ...



June huh?  Then my congrats are belated.  :lol:

I will take a look at Strangcreek.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Just ordered 3 for Worcester, will be taking my fiance and brother.  I'd love to do more, but with tickets costing over $100 a pop ($70 tickets sold out) I just can't justify it.   Despite the burning hole in my wallet, I'm psyched.  I was at Atlanta in 2004 and it seemed there was more music to be played.  Glad they came back



nice!!  Just scored two for hartford..My birthday as well...cant wait!!

steveo

Grassi ya going???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> June huh?  Then my congrats are belated.  :lol:
> 
> I will take a look at Strangcreek.  Thanks for the suggestion.



Yeah....don't forget the triple threat of BobR, DMC and myself at GOTV in Bridgeport this year.  Good times.  Did you ever download those Ryan Montbleau songs off my public folder?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah....don't forget the triple threat of BobR, DMC and myself at GOTV in Bridgeport this year.  Good times.  Did you ever download those Ryan Montbleau songs off my public folder?



Bridgeport would be easy for me to get to.  That's an all weekend event right?  I probably have to coach lax on Saturday but Sunday could work.

Nope, I PM'ed you.  I forgot how to grab it off your public folder.  PM or text me the directions and I'll give a listen.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Bridgeport would be easy for me to get to.  That's an all weekend event right?  I probably have to coach lax on Saturday but Sunday could work.
> 
> Nope, I PM'ed you.  I forgot how to grab it off your public folder.  PM or text me the directions and I'll give a listen.



You're coaching at the end of July?  I'll send you the directions...got your mac on you today?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> You're coaching at the end of July?  I'll send you the directions...got your mac on you today?



july is wide open.  lax ends in june.  i thought GOVT was in june for some reason.  i am working from home today so i have the mac and my PC in front of me.... on the bar.... staring at the booze....


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> nice!!  Just scored two for hartford..My birthday as well...cant wait!!
> 
> steveo
> 
> Grassi ya going???




I might add hartford in Later. I will if I go to Msg its on the way home.  I sent out over $400in mo on tues,plus bought my vibes tickets and the new ridges at tupelo in Nh the same day.  Holy checking account batman.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> nice!!  Just scored two for hartford..My birthday as well...cant wait!!
> 
> steveo
> 
> Grassi ya going???



coach mark was talking about going.  i might need him to break me into the whole live jam band show scene.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> coach mark was talking about going.  i might need him to break me into the whole live jam band show scene.



You'll love it, man!  Nothing will compare to an outdoor festival, though.  Keep Hunter and GOTV in mind!  I'm PMing you the info on how to get the Ryan Montbleau off my public folder.  This from GOTV this summer.   Bob seemed to have enjoyed the latter half of the set IIRC.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I might add hartford in Later. I will if I go to Msg its on the way home.  I sent out over $400in mo on tues,plus bought my vibes tickets and the new ridges at tupelo in Nh the same day.  Holy checking account batman.



Let me know if you're doing MSG. We'll hook up.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2009)

Be a descion depending on how much snow is left.


----------



## Euler (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, we tried to buy tix for Albany this morning at 10 AM, but there were only the $100 seats left.  If any of you know anyone with some $50 tickets to Albany or MSG who winds up not needing them PM me pls.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2009)

I think face value for MO was $69 for the lower priced ones. All who did mo for DCU in Worester and Albany will get tickets. sorry no extra tickets.  New riders, GOTV and Mail order all on the same day all in cash tapped me out.


I was wrong worcester was $69 and albany was $60.


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I think face value for MO was $69 for the lower priced ones. All who did mo for DCU in Worester and Albany will get tickets. sorry no extra tickets.  New riders, GOTV and Mail order all on the same day all in cash tapped me out.
> 
> 
> I was wrong worcester was $69 and albany was $60.



Yeah $50 and $100 were my rounded off figures for the prices.  Oh well, I could always go sell burritos in the parking lot and hold up one of my old "I need a miracle signs":idea:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2009)

Strange-Creek tickets now on sale!!

http://www.wormtown.com/wormboard3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3168

$75 for three days, early bird price.

This and Wormtown are by far my favorite festivals.  As much as I like the line ups the Vibes and Mountain Jam's of the world get, I much prefer the smaller fests, 3K or less people.  No hassles waiting in line to get in.  Easy to find dancing space right up near the stage with a good view.  You often get to see up and coming bands before they 'hit it big'

To boot, Camp Kee-Wanee is just the perfect place. The best camping of any fest bar none.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 31, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ...I much prefer the smaller fests, 3K or less people.  No hassles waiting in line to get in.  Easy to find dancing space right up near the stage with a good view.  You often get to see up and coming bands before they 'hit it big'
> .



With the baby here, I now look at festivals in a different light.  When we were at Naukabout last summer, I kept on daydreaming about bringing her next year.  Small-quiet festivals sure have their advantages with children.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Last night's NRPS show brought me close to a familiar place musically....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR9-364Vuxk


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2009)

I liked the Peggo O.  I saw you getting water last night Chris, but too hard to get over and say hi.  Nice night indeed.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 2, 2009)

When you go down to Deep Elem 
Put your money in your pants
Cause the women in Deep Elem 
They don't give a man a chance

Wooo sweet mama............


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I liked the Peggo O.  I saw you getting water last night Chris, but too hard to get over and say hi.  Nice night indeed.



Got a dose of that for you! Nice room but tricky to navigate. Should be able to score a qualilty recording of it.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice Chris you rock. I would love a copy.


----------



## dmc (Mar 3, 2009)

Did they play "take a Letter Maria" ?


----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Did they play "take a Letter Maria" ?




Nope.


----------



## dmc (Mar 3, 2009)

ckofer said:


> Nope.



nice reply...   


I dig it when they cover that...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got word that the guitarist from my local Dead cover band (The Electrix) died suddenly yesterday morning.  They played Saturday night in town....I'm bummed that I skipped it.  RIP Rob....thanks for the good times.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 3, 2009)

Sad. Sorry RIP


----------



## ckofer (Mar 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> nice reply...
> 
> 
> I dig it when they cover that...



Sorry if that sounded harsh, just being hasty


----------



## ckofer (Mar 17, 2009)

The New Riders show is up: http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=523072

Now I have to figure out what to do with the file that just landed on my desk....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 18, 2009)

So I had to upgrade my Sat worcester Mo and decided to be safe to do the same with the Albany one.

I wanted to make sure I was in the door.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2009)

DAMN!!! I missed all the shows in NYC last night!!!  Starting hearing the rumors last week...
Damn....  

Free The Dead I ~ 
Acoustic show - 5:00pm (Phil, Bobby, & Warren)
Angel Orensanz, New York, NY
Mon. March 30, 2009

Dire Wolf
Bird Song
Cumberland Blues
Pride of Cucamonga
Lazy River Road
Casey Jones
E: Ripple

====================
Free The Dead II ~
Blender Theatre @ Gramercy, NYC 3/30/09

Jam>
Playin' In The Band>
Good Lovin'>
The Wheel>
Franklin's Tower

encore:
Touch Of Gray

====================
Free The Dead III ~
Roseland Ballroom, NYC 3/30/09

Althea >
Cassidy>
Uncle Johns Band >
Eyes Of The World >
St. Stephen >
Dark Star >
Sugar Magnolia

Encore:
Not Fade Away


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw all this info after I got back from steamboat.  I could not have made it anyway.  I got front row for Albany though.  Waiting on Worrrrcheesta


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I saw all this info after I got back from steamboat.  I could not have made it anyway.  I got front row for Albany though.  Waiting on Worrrrcheesta



Front row!!!  Can you "Stub" me down to the floor?  Please?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

The tickets are my buddies D.. He did a mo for me and vise versa  I did worcester, He did albany. I'll try.

  I just bought DSO tickets for Hampton beach Jun12 and 13. They have a two day package on ticketbastard.  It comes outto $57.35 with all the charges.  $47 without charges, but it is $5 cheaper than buying of DSO's web page.  Nice Friday and Sat at the beach.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 3, 2009)

Village Voice on NYC night 

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/music/archives/2009/03/live_the_gratef.php


----------



## ckofer (Apr 3, 2009)

Steve Kimock has Melvin Seals touring with him

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*TOUR DATES* [/SIZE][/FONT] 							    [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2] top[/SIZE][/FONT]      		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Mar 26* Crystal Bay - Crystal Bay, NV
*Mar 27-28* Great American Music Hall - SF, CA 
*Mar 29 * Mystic Theatre - Petaluma, CA
*Mar 31-April 1* Red Fox Tavern - Eureka, CA 
*April 2* The Domino Room - Bend, OR  
*April 3* Aladdin Theatre - Portland, OR  
*April 4* McDonald Theatre - Eugene, OR  
*April 5* Big Room @ Sierra Brewing Co - Chico, CA 
*April 16* Higher Ground - Burlington, VT 
*April 17* Fairfield Theatre - Fairfield, CT 
*April 18* BB Kings Blues Club - NYC, NY  
*April 19* State Theatre - Falls Church, VA 
*April 20* Ramshead - Annapolis, MD 
*Aprill 22* Visulite - Charlotte, NC 
*April 23* Pour House - Charleston, SC 
*April 24-25* Revolution* - Ft. Lauderdale, FL
*April 26* Skippers Smokehouse - Tampa, FL 
*April 28* Georgia Theatre - Athens, GA 
*April 29* Workplay Theatre - Birmingham, AL 
*April 30* Tipitinas Uptown - New Orleans, LA 
*May 1* Tipitinas French Quarter - NO, LA
		*_venue change from City Limits_



 

*May 23* Hookahville - Thornville, OH 
*June 4 * Wakarusa - Ozark, AR 
*June 6-7* Mountains of the Moon Festival - Salmo,	BC 
*June 12* Harmony Festival - Santa Rosa, CA 
*June 20* Church of Universal Love & Music - Acme, PA
*July 3*  Grateful Fest - Nelson Ledges, OH 
*July 4-5* High Sierra - Quincy, CA 
*July 11* All Good - Masontown, WV 
*July 24*  10K Lakes - Soo Pass Ranch, MN 
*Aug 15* A Bear's Picnic - Laurelton, PA


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2009)

Bob R said:


> The tickets are my buddies D.. He did a mo for me and vise versa  I did worcester, He did albany. I'll try.
> 
> I just bought DSO tickets for Hampton beach Jun12 and 13. They have a two day package on ticketbastard.  It comes outto $57.35 with all the charges.  $47 without charges, but it is $5 cheaper than buying of DSO's web page.  Nice Friday and Sat at the beach.



Might do the Saturday show.

I'll ask my credit card how it feels about this in an hour after I hopefully get Panic/Allmans tickets for 8/29 at Great Woods :lol:

http://www.livenation.com/edp/eventId/406356


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2009)

Bob R said:


> The tickets are my buddies D.. He did a mo for me and vise versa  I did worcester, He did albany. I'll try.
> 
> I just bought DSO tickets for Hampton beach Jun12 and 13. They have a two day package on ticketbastard.  It comes outto $57.35 with all the charges.  $47 without charges, but it is $5 cheaper than buying of DSO's web page.  Nice Friday and Sat at the beach.



Do you know what "stubbing someone down" is??

I got a ticket.. it just sucks...  come up and get me with an extra stub...  time honored...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2009)

I understood.  My point is its not in hand, but I should be able to do that.  Meeting him at the show.  Logistics was my concern.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2009)

No worries!  We'll try to hook up at some point...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2009)

Dmc talked to my buddy finally no issue.

Got sect 5 for Sat in worcester.  so so.  Rear side stage for Sunday. Guess paying for the upgrade would have been worth while for both nights.  At least i am in.  Beano check you pm's


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone see this?

http://www.theskichannel.com/resorts/Grateful-Dead-Tribute-at-Killington-this-Saturday


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.archive.org/details/thedead2009-04-12

Great show last night...!!!!  Help>Slip>fFranklins..   Sweet!
Just downloaded it..  Good audience rec..

Set 1:

01. The Music Never Stopped>
02. Jack Straw
03. Estimated Prophet>
04. He's Gone>
05. Touch Of Grey>
06. I Need A Miracle>
07. Truckin'

Set 2:

01. Jam> Shakedown Street>
02. All Along The Watchtower>
03. Caution>
04. Drums> Space>
05. Cosmic Charlie>
06. New Potato Caboose>
07. Help On The Way> Slipknot!> Franklin's Tower
08. Encore: Samson And Delilah


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I just bought DSO tickets for Hampton beach Jun12 and 13. They have a two day package on ticketbastard.  It comes outto $57.35 with all the charges.  $47 without charges, but it is $5 cheaper than buying of DSO's web page.  Nice Friday and Sat at the beach.



Going to skip this one.  

Ticket budget is dwindling fast.  I just picked up Widespread Panic w/ Allmans for end of August Great Woods.  Probably going to get the two night package for Moe at Hampton in July.

Summer 'Tour' this year for me =

The Dead - this Saturday at Worcester
Strangecreek Campout: 5/22-5/24 
Phish at Fenway on 5/31 - if I get lucky with my pre-order
Nate Wilson Group - 6/5 Portsmouth
Phish - 6/6  Great Woods
moe - most likely 7/25&26 Hampton
Widespread / Allmans - late August

with a wedding coming up in September, I really need to real in my purchases from here.


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2009)

See ya on 6/6 !


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2009)

DHS.  Sent my cell # via pm.  We'll be in the lots on Sat.  Driving back from Albany to my house  with my buddy to drop his car off. I'll turn around and  hope to be parked in worcester by 4 at the latest.  Looks like a 70F day.

Dmc i should be parked in Albany by 4 at the latest.  A bit of pre-game is on the the agenda.  Jersery Joey, will be playing phone tag.  A good size group of my friends are driving up form NYC, should be a good gathering.

Time to over plan.


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be there around 4 as well...  Meeting up with the Hunter crowd...
I'll text/call when I get there..


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Time to over plan.



Haha... just caught that...  

Me over plan?  i barely plan....  

So it's you and JersJoe?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 17, 2009)

Truck is packed for a week.  Going away 1 night. Grill, food and beverage, chairs all the tail gate gear I would need. 
 I may just eat at the bar, but i'm ready for anything.  There is a M.J. legaliazation rally in front of the capital with music as well. I'm sure all the police will be there for that.  I am going to catch some of the tunes, get some lot time and bar hop.. I have a very busy day.  ow ya I have to work till noon and then I am off to the circus.  yahoo


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 17, 2009)

We'll hit up the lot around 4 as well. Celly's on.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking for an Althea.  A few of my friends are already on the way.They will be parked by noon.  t minus 1.15 till I am on my way.:razz:


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2009)

Work is relentless today.. Declined three meetings that people wanted to start at 3pm...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 17, 2009)

dmc said:


> Work is relentless today.. Declined three meetings that people wanted to start at 3pm...



Just be there. I've been wanting to meet you for about 10 years now. See ya there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

Songs played so far at the first three shows, no repeats  :grin:

Music Never Stopped
Jack Straw
Estimated Prophet
He's Gone
Touch Of Gray
I Need A Miracle
Truckin'
Jam
Shakedown Street
Jam
All Along The Watchtower
Caution
Spacy Jam
Drumz/Space
Cosmic Charlie
New Potato Caboose
Help On The Way
Slipknot!
Franklin's Tower
Samson & Delilah
Cassidy
Passenger
Pride of Cucamunga
Easy Wind
Lazy River Rd.
Alabama Getaway
Big Railroad Blues
Peggy -O
Glory Road
A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
Space
Dark Star
King Salomon's Marbles
Drums
Come Together
Dark Star
Sugar Magnolia
Uncle John's Band
Ripple
New Speedway Boogie
Bertha
High Time
New Speedway Boogie
Mason's Children
Big Boss Man
Doin' That Rag
Standing On The Moon
Playin' In The Band
Crazy Fingers
Drumz
St. Stephen
The Eleven
Mississippi 1/2 Step
Playin' (Reprise)
Foolish Heart
Gloria


----------



## Vortex (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Songs played so far at the first three shows, no repeats  :grin:
> 
> Music Never Stopped
> Jack Straw
> ...




Hell in a bucket opener.  althea, throwing stones Stagger lee and us blues are things I think are on the agenda.  On my way.  See some today and some tomorrow.


----------



## marcski (Apr 17, 2009)

From yahoo's front page:


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090417/ap_en_mu/the_dead_return

I love seeing the boys' back in the news!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Songs played so far at the first three shows, no repeats  :grin:
> 
> Music Never Stopped
> Jack Straw
> ...



wow..that's alot of songs..Blink182 doesn't even have that many


----------



## dmc (Apr 18, 2009)

Great show...  Cool to see Jersy and Bobr...

Unbroken Chain!  sweeet...


----------



## dmc (Apr 20, 2009)

My buddy Jamie is doing the programming on Sirius right now...  Great set!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow..that's alot of songs..Blink182 doesn't even have that many



is your cracka ass for real?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2009)

Finally met Bobr, but ever so briefly.

When I got there, I looked at my tickets and they were for Sunday, not Saturday as I thought I had purchased    in 20 years of going to shows, never done that.  maybe it's the effects on my memory that 20 years of going to shows have done   :lol:

Anyways, was feeling defeated, but Bob encouraged me to check the lot for tickets and was able to score some and get rid of my Sunday seats.  By the time I was through with that and taking care of a minor health concern with J, we ran into some Boston friends that we go to festivals with and had beers back at the garage.  Thought about seeing Playing Dead, but wasn't down with paying cover as we wouldn't be attending after the show.

Show was pretty darn solid, Terrapin was fantastic.  Middle of first set was a bit off to me, but still fun.  Seems like Warren still needs to find the melodies on certain tunes, but others he was incredible.

Only complaints were two:

1. I'd much rather see Rob Baracco playing with them than Jeff Chimenti.  Jeff is a talented player, but having another strong vocalist like Rob would really benefit them on choruses.

2. I was beginning to wonder if the lighting guy was dead. :lol:   I don't expect a Phish like light show, but something more than just stationary purple and green for 95% of each set would've been nice.  They have this big beautiful rig, but do nothing with it.  I commented to my brother that it was the equivalent of owning a ferrari, but never driving it faster than 25 mph.  

Hope they keep this going and swing back around next fall.  At times they were absolutely amazing and re enforce why after all these years, they are still my favorite band anywhere.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice to see jerseryjoey and Mrs.   DMC good to see you. I have your water bottle it has tire mark in it now.  kewl to meet Deadheadskier.  Sorry it was quick. Cream puff war, good lovin was a tour highlight. DMC I'm out for mtn Jam.  Schedule deal with the kids.  Very nice weekend. Many work things need to be done.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 21, 2009)

sounds freakin' great...be on the bus this friday!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> is your cracka ass for real?



Yup..I have never been to a dead show..


----------



## icedtea (Apr 23, 2009)

Be in LI tomorrow!!! yea nukka.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2009)

yep hitting Hartford sunday!!  Gonna be a party!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 23, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Be in LI tomorrow!!! yea nukka.



Gonna hit up the lot around 5ish. Leave you cell on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

certainly seen 'punchier' versions of Sugarmag, but still a pretty good performance.  I'd imagine playing Letterman on their day off was at the bottom of their to do list.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> certainly seen 'punchier' versions of Sugarmag, but still a pretty good performance.  I'd imagine playing Letterman on their day off was at the bottom of their to do list.



meh....  uninspired...  no sunshine daydream...  Its almost like Letterman cut them off before they coyuld go into it..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

The dead is huge right now..half my friends on Facebook are seeing the dead this summer..did they write any new songs or are they just playing the classics?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 27, 2009)

Had a great day yesterday.....Deadheads pretty much took over Hartford!! It reminded me of the 80s when they had jonnylaw on horseback patrolling the streets!! We bounced around the pubs all afternoon and just took in the scene. We went inside and I was getting a few beers when the boys came on. I heard the first few chords of Bertha and had to go in. As we walked in the door everyone was dancing in the aisles and the sweet smell of organics was everywhere. Decent show although I wish they picked up the tempo on a few. Second set just blew my mind !!!

steveo


Set 1: Bertha
Till The Morning Comes
Little Red Rooster
Row Jimmy
All Along The Watchtower
Glory Road
West L.A. Fadeaway>
Cumberland Blues

Set 2: The Weight
Tomorrow Never Knows>
Black Peter
Greatest Story Ever Told>
Space/Drums/Space>
King Solomons Marbles>
Viola Lee Blues>
Samson & Delilah
E= Ripple


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2009)

West LA was amazing in Albany...

love that second set...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2009)

I did the family ski thing on Monday and missed Harford Sunday night.. I would really have liked to see the Row Jimmy. Agreed DMC West La was hot.


----------



## dmc (Apr 28, 2009)

West LA was a standout jam for me...  Smokey... Dark..  Dramatic..  The best of Bobby...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 28, 2009)

Nassau and MSG freakin rocked. MSG more so. They shook the building...again.

MSG show was Sat nite. Went to the Rangers/Caps game 6 Sunday at 2. The place still reeked a little. Too funny.

Anyone doing Jersey tonight and tomorrow? We'll be there.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

Great stuff, wish I could get to more shows... finals and being broke don't help..... 

man i wanna get back on tour asap...where does the time go..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 29, 2009)

Great show in Jersey last night. Branford the whole show as well. Check out this setlist:

(Set 1)
U.S. Blues
Scarlet Begonias
Fire On The Mountain (w/ Branford Marsalis)
Birdsong
Feel Like A Stranger
High Time
Turn On Your Love Light

(Set 2)
New Potato Caboose
Estimated Prophet
Drums
Dear Mr. Fantasy
Dark Star
Eyes Of The World

(Encore)
Franklin's Tower


Anyone going tonight? I have an extra as of this morning.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2009)

They did the slipnot on Sunday at Worcester a week and half ago.   thankx for the invite. All reviews I have seen have been good.


----------



## dmc (Apr 29, 2009)

How was High Time?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 29, 2009)

nice.....nice....nice.....


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 29, 2009)

dmc said:


> How was High Time?



Slow and sweet. Warren singing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 29, 2009)

Hit up the Nassau show.  Had to sell my MSG ticket.  

Good stuff.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 29, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hit up the Nassau show.  Had to sell my MSG ticket.
> 
> Good stuff.



You missed a beauty at MSG. Show of the tour so far. 

The building still reeked during the Rangers/Caps game Sunday afternoon, and there were goodies littered throughout the seating area as well during the hockey game. Guess their main concern was getting the ice down in time.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 1, 2009)

Anybody doing Philly 2nite and 2moro?


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2009)

*A friend emailed this to me....*

Dead Reckoning
What your favorite Grateful Dead song says about you.
By John Swansburg
Posted Wednesday, April 29, 2009, at 7:05 AM ET

The Grateful Dead just won't go away. The surviving members reunited last year to throw their support behind Barack Obama, a blow to the McCain campaign, which had hoped to carry the crucial devil stick demographic. The band, buoyed by its successful foray into politics, went back on tour, performing simply as "the Dead." Its merchandising wing, meanwhile, continues to churn out product. Though most Dead shows can ! now be listened to online for free, the band has kept on releasing elaborately packaged albums, culled from its "vault" of live recordings. The most recent, _To Terrapin_, captures what many consider to be one of the Dead's greatest performances: the 1977 show at the Hartford Civic Center.
 No one, I dare say, will make such a claim for the 2009 Hartford show, which unfolded Sunday night at the same venue. After a rousing rendition of "Bertha," the Dead went on to play two perplexing sets, rewarding fans still spry enough for hallucinogenics while straining the good will of the crowd's many graying boomers, whose sensory perceptions were altered, at best, by a Bud Light and a Flomax. 
 One wants to salute the Dead for not just playing the old favorites, though that sentiment faded for this fan around the nine-minute mark of the drum-heavy psychedelic dirge "King Solomon's Marbles." Given that the band isn't shying away from some of its more—how to put this?—"challenging" material on this tour, it's a good time to assess where you fall in the spectrum of Deadheadedness. This way, if your friend Larry in accounting mentions that he's got an extra ticket to an upcoming show, you'll know whether to say "Jack Straw from Wichita—I'm in!" or "Sorry, can't get ! a sitter that night." Herewith, a guide to what kind of fan you are, a s revealed by your favorite Dead song. 
*"Box of Rain"**: *You're Lawrenceville class of '88, played midfield on the J.V. lacrosse team, and listened to the Dead only because fandom was de facto team policy. You received _American Beauty_ as one of your 1-cent CDs from BMG (not as good a deal as it looked) and found the poignant if a bit hippy-dippy "Box of Rain" the most palatable of the songs on the record.
_Yearbook quote_: "Such a long long time to be gone, and a short time to be there."
*"Terrapin Station":* The turtle decals dancing across the bumper of your Volvo 740 wagon—she's still got some pep!—attest to your love of the divisive "Terrapin." Fo! r many Dead fans, the "Terrapin" cycle represents an overreach, a seven-part suite complete with a Homeric invocation ("Let my inspiration flow …"), a mysterious love triangle, and liberal use of a rain stick. Dead lyricist Robert Hunter claims he wrote the words and Jerry Garcia the music on the same lightning-lit night … but with neither knowing what the other was up to. "Yeah, right," say most. "Right on!" say you.
_Yearbook quote_: "The sullen wings of fortune beat like rain. You're back in Terrapin for good or ill again. For good or ill again."
*"Tennessee Jed":* Before you met your wife, there was this girl named Brianna. Man, you still think about her sometimes. The weird thing is, she wasn't really your type. While you were paddling Vanderbilt freshmen over at the Sigma Chi house, she was hot-boxing in a VW bus with her vegan friend Judy. You hated all that drug stuff, but you were fond of Brianna's liberated approach in the bou! doir (actually the back of the VW). Brianna dragged you to a few Dead shows, but you never thought Jerry had anything on Gregg Allman. To get through the experience, you'd double down on the Southern Comfort in the parking lot, then say a small prayer that the set list didn't include "Space."
_Yearbook quote_: "Drink all day and rock all night."
*"Looks Like Rain": *You're a girl. You fell in love with Bob Weir the first time you saw him at the Fillmore East—the rakish good looks, the adequate rhythm-guitar playing. You find the bad-cowboy Weir of "Me and My Uncle" very sexy, but it's the lovelorn Weir of "LLR" who swept you off your Birkenstocked feet. "I'll still sing you love songs, written in the letters of your name" is just about the most romantic lyric you can imagine, and you're pretty sure that at the Salt Lake City show in '73, Bob was looking right at you when he sang it. Alas, such a love song would be all but impossible to ! compose, your name being Zelda Quinn. 
_Yearbook quote_: "My landscape would be empty if you were gone."
*"Drums":* You're a percussionist. There's really no other explanation.
_Yearbook quote_: "On the drums on stage right, Mr. Bill Kreutzmann."
*"Cosmic Charlie":* You know that line in "Scarlet Begonias," the one where Jerry talks about the sky being yellow and the sun being blue? For you, the sky and sun are _really like that_—have been ever since you dropped that tab of suspect provenance at the Avalon Ballroom show back in '69. Cosmic Charlie remained your favorite track despite the fact that the band retired it in, like, '76. Every now and then, you torture yourself by listening to your tape of the Great "Cosmic Charlie" Fakeout of '94. That night, in Oaklan d, the band played the opening bars of "Cosmic Charlie" but, just when the first verse would have kicked in, played "Wharf Rat" instead. The gods can be cruel. 
_Yearbook quote_: "Dum dee dum dee doodley doo."
*"Wharf Rat":* Back when you were in grad school at Cornell finishing up the coursework for your literature Ph.D., you had this great riff about how the structure of "Wharf Rat" mimicked that of Coleridge's "Rime of the Ancient Mariner"—an unreliable narrator relaying a tragic tale through a second, _ostensibly_ reliable narrative voice. At this point, your buddies typically ducked out, ostensibly to pick up another sixer of Genesee.
_Yearbook quote_: "I got no dime, but I got time to hear his story."
*"Truckin' "*: You're a poser. Sorry, but you are. 
_Yearbook quote_: "What a long strange trip it's been."
*"T! ouch of Grey": *The Dead's only mainstream hit. The song made the _Billboard_ Top 10 in 1987, though you first heard it at a show in '86, shortly after Jerry returned from his diabetic coma. Today, you're a senior partner at Debevoise & Plimpton, with more than a touch of gray about the temples. But during that year between college and law school, you apprenticed at Garcia, Lesh & Weir, LLP. You recall the experience with fondness, though also with regret. A few years ago, your name was bandied about when a prestigious judgeship opened up. Knowing, however, that there were lingering questions regarding June 16-18, 1987 (the Ventura County Fairgrounds shows)—questions for which you had no good answers—you quietly withdrew your name from consideration. 
_Yearbook quote_: "I will get by! . I will survive." 
*"Help on the Way"/"Slip Knot"/"Frank lin's Tower":* For you, it's less about individual songs and more about the band's talent for transforming one song into another. You experience a wave of euphoria when "China Cat Sunflower" blossoms into "I Know You Rider." You've got a tape with a killer "Saint of Circumstance" /"Ship of Fools." You're still hunting for that great "Lazy Lightning"/" Supplication. " Sadly for you, no such thing exists. 
_Yearbook quote_: "If you plant ice, you're going to harvest wind." 
*"Sugar Magnolia": *You favored blouses made from tapestry cloth that revealed as much back as possible. The smell of patchouli preceded you by several yards. Sometimes you and your friend Willow would weave wildflowers into bracelets and give them away to concertgoers. You were a fixture outside the late '70s shows and got into a good many of them, despite never actually purchasing a ticket. Once inside, you twirled. You twirled with abandon. 
_Yearbook quote! _: "We can discover the wonders of nature, rolling in the rushes down by the riverside."
*"St. Stephen":* You're the outrageously dirty young fellow—with the white-boy dreads and the benign but distant gaze—outside the Hartford show who inquired of me, "Hey, man, do you want to pour some of your beer into my beer?" Apologies again for declining, but I just wasn't getting anywhere near your cup.
_Yearbook quote_: "One man gathers what another man spills."
*"Dark Star":* You consider any Dead song that clocks in at less than 20 minutes a frivolous ditty. You believe the band was never the same after Ron "Pigpen" McKernan died in '73. You don't own a Dead T-shirt, but you own several Dead tattoos, including a terrifying _Steal Your Face_ skull on your forearm that renders you unemployable in several service-related fields. You ! don't own a motorcycle operator's license, but you frequently operate motorcycles. You're familiar with the effects of PCP; you've done a little time. You can't _believe_ what's become of the Haight. You, my friend, are the genuine article. 
_Yearbook quote_: N/A. Didn't finish high school.
_John Swansburg is *Slate*'s culture editor. You can e-mail him at __dvdextras@gmail. com__._

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva]Article URL: http://www.slate. com/id/2217149/[/FONT]


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 2, 2009)

ckofer said:


> *A friend emailed this to me....*
> 
> Dead Reckoning
> What your favorite Grateful Dead song says about you.
> ...



Unreal and dead on. Great reading if you get it.


----------



## icedtea (May 4, 2009)

"Help on the Way"/"Slip Knot"/"Frank lin's Tower": For you, it's less about individual songs and more about the band's talent for transforming one song into another. You experience a wave of euphoria when "China Cat Sunflower" blossoms into "I Know You Rider." You've got a tape with a killer "Saint of Circumstance" /"Ship of Fools." You're still hunting for that great "Lazy Lightning"/" Supplication. " Sadly for you, no such thing exists.
Yearbook quote: "If you plant ice, you're going to harvest wind." 

ya mon dat be dis dread.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

This is tangentially Dead related...but if Jerry were still alive, you can bet your bottom dollar he'd have been at MSG on Sunday night paying homage as well:

http://www.seeger90.com/

A review from Billboard:

http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/revi...90th-birthday-may-3-2009-new-1003969131.story

The show was great.  Obviously an old crowd...(I mean I thought the crowd at the Dead was old last week when I saw them at Nassau...but this was like a geriatric ward...well almost!).  You saw the list of talent..huge....Each artist basically did one song...if they were doing it solo.  A few did duets..and then there were also a bunch of collaborations and of course some huge sing-a-longs as noted in the Billboard review.  Of course, Warren Haynes was probably on stage for more songs than any other performer!!!

Some of my favorites (too many to remember) were Bruce Cockburn and Ani DeFranco did a duet with their guitars at the beginning of the show and it was great. Taj Mahal did a couple songs which rocked...Warren and a whole bunch doing Maggie's Farm...Richie Havens doing Freedom/Motherless child, Roger Mcguinn doing a solo Turn, Turn, Turn.  There were so many more.  About 4 and a half hours ....and it was so well run, smoothly integrated between each performer. Great show...


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2009)

I Saw DSO last night for the first time. They really are a very good cover band.  They even have some similar mannerisms...and if you close your eyes.....

They played this show:

The Mosque, Richmond, VA (5/25/77)

Mississippi Half-Step
Jack Straw
They Love Each Other
Mexicali Blues
Peggy-O
Cassidy
Loser
Lazy Lightnin'
Supplication
Brown Eyed Women
Promised Land

Scarlet Begonias
Fire on the Mountain
Estimated Prophet
He's Gone
drums
The Other One
Wharf Rat
The Other One
The Wheel
Around and Around

U.S. Blues

They did a Johnny B. Goode/Brokedown encore instead 
of the US. Blues.


----------



## powhunter (May 28, 2009)

Love DSO!! Like the dead ya never know what your gonna get!

steveo


----------



## dmc (May 28, 2009)

Somebody said they saw Micky Hart in Hunter....  Rumored playing at Mountain Jam with Bill K


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2009)

I can't make either of these but check it out

*PORTLAND, ME*
Friday, May 29, 2009 @ 9PM
w/BK3 featuring Bill Kreutzmann, James "Hutch" Hutchinson, and Scott Murawski. The Brew to open.
Port City Music Hall - Portland, ME
http://www.portcitymusichall.com
*NEW HAVEN*
Saturday, May 30, 2009 @ 10PM
w/BK3 featuring Bill Kreutzmann, James "Hutch" Hutchinson, and Scott Murawski. The Brew to open.
Toad's Place - New Haven, CT
http://www.toadsplace.com


----------



## Vortex (May 29, 2009)

I wish I had paid more attention.  I would have made the Portland show.   I have Dso tickets for Hampton Beach on the 11th and 12 of June,   Nice little break from the real world.


----------



## Vortex (May 29, 2009)

just go this.  Man getting harder to no go.

Tara Nevins will be a special guest performing with BK3 on upcoming  
dates.
BK3 is Bill Kreutzmann's trio. As a founding member of the Grateful  
Dead,
Bill has played drums at every one of the Grateful Dead's shows. Hutch
Hutchinson (Bonnie Raitt) and Scott Murawski (Max Creek) will be joining
on guitar and bass. The band will be performing Grateful Dead material
with some Dtb sprinkled in.

May

29 Portland, ME Port City Music Hall
30 New Haven, CT Toad's Place
31 Hunter, NY Mountain Jam

June

3 Sirius Radio
4 Carrborro, NC Cat's Cradle
5 Charleston, SC Music Farm
6 Live Oak, FL Wannee Festival


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

it's amazing that there are now *100* pages in one thread on this forum dedicated to the dead!

i've got to start the "I'm kool with Kajagoogoo" thread to get some competition out there and cool you guys down.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> it's amazing that there are now *100* pages in one thread on this forum dedicated to the dead!




Weir Everywhere


----------



## Vortex (May 29, 2009)

I think it was parents that said you spend all your time following around a bunch of middle aged men who never stop tuning up.    Well its 20 some od years later.  most of the band is still older than my folks.:idea:  I still split the vacation time between shows and turns. Less for shows,as I find I need sleep to keep my job.


----------



## marcski (Jun 5, 2009)

Did any of you see who was playing guitar with Elvis last night on letterman??  Larry Campbell.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2009)

I honestly really don't like larry in the PLF mix unless its on fiddle.  


Hey anyone other than me going to DSO next Friday and Sat at Hampton beach?  Pre game beverages?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2009)

Bump, My Gathering of the vibes tickets came the other day.  Getting very excited. anyone else from here going?  Beano is out. DMC can't remember what you said.  thursday and Sat are the best days imo.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2009)

Rolling in from a Roadtrip with some friends to Mt Rushmore just before so I have to play it by ear...

I want to see CSN....


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2009)

Did a gig last night where I played drums with another drummer...

Totally channeled Mickey...

Highlights were Cumberland Blues, Bertha,  Music NEver Stopped...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds like a kewl trip...  Two drummers.   How creative.  Bet it sounded good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2009)

no Vibes for me this year.  Outside of something local, only show planned for the rest of summer is Panic/ABB at Great Woods at the end of August.

Really want to do Wormtown in September, but weekend before wedding ain't gonna happen


From everyone I've spoken with Rothbury is where it's at.  Might have to check it out next year


----------



## ckofer (Jul 24, 2009)

Though I didn't to the Casino last night, here is a set list

7/23/2009 Casino Ballroom, Hampton Beach, NHI: Jam > Casey Jones > All Along the Watchtower > Dire Wolf > Little Red Rooster, Odessa, Ship of Fools, Money for Gasoline > Eyes of the World II: K.C. Moan@4, Mexicali Blues@5, Victim or the Crime@, Two Djinn > Stuff, Wharf Rat > China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider E: Touch of Grey Stuff - Jeff/Jay/Kenny/Robin/MK > Jay > Jeff/Jay/Kenny/Robin/MKPrevious ''Wharf Rat'' 6/24/2008 [56 shows]

Probably be there tonight...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2009)

enjoy

unfortunately won't be there tonight for Bobby or Sat/Sun for moe.  Money is a bit tight right now, so we don't have anything on our calender until WSP/ABB at GW.   Well, unless something catches our eye at the Stone Church before then or we motivate on a Wednesday to catch NWG in Portsmouth.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, so I may have failed by assuming this would not sell out. D'oh!

My 17 yr old comes home from a week at running camp in a half hour and was expressing interest in this show for tonight. We may have to find tix at the show-but draw the line at face value.

If we skip that, a Stone Church possibility is this band tomorrow: http://www.esotericgeneration.com/

Local high school jam band with aspirations. $5 and close to home. Beats hanging around the house and watching Fantasy Island.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2009)

tempted to check out Strangefolk tomorrow at the Brick House, but I imagine it is sold out.  Might consider the Church option as it's cheaper and closer to home.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 25, 2009)

So the only tix I found last night were $100-no freakin way. So we hung out behind the Casino. They had all the doors open and the sound was remarkably good. 

I: Jam > I Need a Miracle > Truckin > I Need a Miracle > Jus' Like Mama Said > Big Boss Man > Even So > October Queen > The Deep End > Dark Star > Big Railroad Blues II: Me and My Uncle@brm, Desolation Row@brm>5, Estimated Prophet > The Other One > Stuff, Dark Star Jam > Come Together > Dark Star > GDTRFB E: Attics of My Life


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice

I've hung out back there for a couple of shows in the past.  Sound is definitely pretty good AND you don't have the pleasure of dealing with the Asshole Hampton Security crew or 30 minute wait to get a beer.

You still thinking of going to the Stone Church tonight?  Have you seen the band that is playing there?


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2009)

Kreutzmann with Phish at Red Rocks...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2009)

Miss you Jerry!

RIP


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 9, 2009)

14 years gone. Feels like yesterday.

Rat in a drain ditch................


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.gdtstoo.com/GDTSTOOFurthur2009.html

This looks like a cool line up.  I've said it before and I'll say it again though, I think Jeff Chimenti needs to go.  Guy bores the hell out of me and offers nothing vocally.  Phil and Bobby need another singer, I thought this even when they had Warren on stage this spring.


Then again, John sings Jerry as well as anyone I've ever seen.  Well, and plays Jerry's melodies as well as anyone I've ever seen.  I'm sure this is a real thrill for him.  Can't wait to hear the tapes.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't get on a plane to see the band, but if i had a few extra bucks and the time I would.  I'm starting to come around on my feelings about Jeff.  John is good, I'm still a Barry guy.  thye need vocals though. I'm sure if Barry  was not with moon alice he would have been in the mix. Same thing with molo.

Barry playing at the vibes was a highlight for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2009)

If these shows go well, rumor has this line up playing northeast dates in late fall / early winter.  DSO is not touring in most of November and December, so John would be free.

I too very much like Barry.  I only wish that when Phil has a line up with him, that Barry is the only lead player.  They always seem to have two 'lead' players when he's in the band and Barry seems to be the second guy.  Albany P&F comes to mind several years back when Scofield played with them.  All night Barry didn't get many solos until Eyes, which he absolutely killed.   I like Scofield, just not playing GD music.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2009)

Scofield was amazing in PLQ...

I'm a huge Sco fan so my opinion is colored.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2009)

I love Scofield, really do.  Back when I played a lot of guitar, he was easily my number one influence.  The one time I saw P&F with him, I didn't think he 'sang' the songs with his guitar like Jerry did and certain people like Barry Slesh, DSO John and Jeff Matson can.   It's an interesting interpretation what he does with the music, but he doesn't 'sing'.  I feel the same about Warren's guitar playing, however with Warren I cut some slack because I think he sings Jerry ballads better than anyone not named Jerry Garcia.


Further 

we all go Further in our own ways and experiences.  I have a feeling that even when the core 4 have left us, the music will continue to go Further in some amazing ways.  So many great bands in this world, but I view the Beatles, Grateful Dead and I *think/hope* Phish, will become the beethovans of our time, forever interpretated by the world's best musicians in unique voices for mileniums to come.  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard this about 20 years ago and I believe it. The greatful Dead music will survive like classical music.  I saw the buffalo and albany scofield shows with Barry. The Althea in buffalo is still something that brings a smile.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2009)

As much as it's pretty much like watching a scrambled porno in the 80's on mom and dad's cable

here's tonight further stream

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/grateful-forums-live

from what I can hear of John, he sounds fantastic


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2009)

This line up will no doubt be the best yet I do believe.  John sounds awesome....I'd love to see bob and mickey on  percussion with them.  Have they announced any more shows?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2009)

haven't heard any dates.  

I'm just praying for a Bruce return someday.  

getting married next weekend in Weir's Beach, NH.  :grin:  Bruce is playing the next town over while we're on our honeymoon.     bummed I won't catch him, been years

I love Warren, but I'd take the current further line up over Warren any day........sick


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> haven't heard any dates.
> 
> I'm just praying for a Bruce return someday.
> 
> ...



Congrats and good luck next weekend.  Very nice, I wish you happiness and good weather!  

Bruce was definitely cool...added a dimension to their sound and there is nothing more rock and roll than a grand piano (which looked sweet on stage with the boys!)...but his head is way too big.  I've seen him do some uncool things.  

I agree,..Warren is one of the best and ubiquitous guitar players around these days..., but ...John is by far the closest sounding to Jerry. So it depends what you're looking for.  For me....I crave that melodic Jerry sound.

oh btw, that stream is lame!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

bummer, you saw Bruce do some uncool things

guess I love Bruce because in the last five years of Jerry's life, he seemed happiest playing with Bruce with Melvin being a close second.  Vince was toxic...........and my favorite project post Jerry was the initial Other One's with Hornsby, Phil, Bob, Mickey, Molo, Karan and Kimock, think it was 98

yup.....stream completely sucks.  I've never listened to one prior to tonight.  A friend sent me the link........cool to be 'live' with the set list......but as I said, it's like scrambled porn


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

and thank you.  Should have said it first, but I get worked up about Bruce.  Got a bit of a man crush on the guy :lol:


----------



## icedtea (Sep 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> and thank you.  Should have said it first, but I get worked up about Bruce.  Got a bit of a man crush on the guy :lol:



I saw Bruce play with Bobby a few years back...one of the sickest shows I have seen...it was at the Mann Center in philly...cool ass views to check out while smelling colors and seeing smells. 

i think i recall thinking one song was the set. ha....ahh and then gettin lost in camden...and chillen at some hotel lot for hours...damn memory still works..sweet


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer, you saw Bruce do some uncool things
> 
> =



He's very high on himself....one show I saw...he was apparently having some tuning issues with his grand...and he comes out on stage...after a lengthy delay...sits down at his piano..only him...on stage..hits one note..and starts like screaming and berating the roadie/tuner... in front of the entire house..fans included. It appeared very unprofessional of him....and IMHO made him look like an asshole.  He did step in when needed as a good friend of Jerry's and fill a void...and added a dimension to the boys sound.  I still like his music....and have seen him numerous times since.  He's playing next week at Town Hall in the city...fun venue.


----------



## deadheadhiker (Sep 19, 2009)

:beer:i knew the deadheads were around here somewhere
    everybody got there order in for the new boxed set?
        i've been listening to 
          mother mccree's uptown jug champions for the last couple of days


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

Would have never guessed that to be part of Bruce's personality.  He always has seemed so jovial to me, especially during his shows where he invites the women in the crowd up on stage to dance.

I would have loved to have had him on stage during the Other Ones this spring.  Jeff does nothing for me.

What's up with Bobby still singing Jerry tunes when they have John in the band?  Some songs he does alright on, but Bird Song is definitely not one of them.


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Would have never guessed that to be part of Bruce's personality.  He always has seemed so jovial to me, especially during his shows where he invites the women in the crowd up on stage to dance.
> 
> I would have loved to have had him on stage during the Other Ones this spring.  Jeff does nothing for me.
> 
> What's up with Bobby still singing Jerry tunes when they have John in the band?  Some songs he does alright on, but Bird Song is definitely not one of them.



I'm not a big jeff fan either...  and...it's called Bobby's HUGE EGO>>

One of many reasons I'm more of a PAF fan than a Ratdog fan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2009)

tonight's scrambled Grateful Dead stream porn.........

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/grateful-forums-live


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2009)

marcski said:


> One of many reasons I'm more of a PAF fan than a Ratdog fan.



PLQ is way better then RD to me because they represent the direction of music that brought me to the GD...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2009)

Bobby trio at Brooklyn Bowl, 10/9 

http://www.gdtstoo.com/GDTSTOOScaringthechildrenOctober2009.html

I'd actually be more interested in that then a Rat Dog show.  Mainly because of Rob


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2009)

NEW FURTHER DATES ANNOUNCED!   :beer:

hotel booked for Wallingford

www.further.net


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2009)

I was front row at Wallignford for Phil and Freinds when chris robinson was leading the voacls.  this is a great venue inside.  you can't drink in the lots and you have to tail gate in your cars.  Early its okay late it is not. DHS.  Sending a secret on parking to you.   My son starts his seasonal program the next morning.  Not sure how to handle this one.  My guess is I am going postal tomorrow.

edit got mrs to take the kids to the river.  I am in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2009)

This is definitely a can't miss.  I've streamed some of the further shows and this line up sounds the best of anything I've heard in the past 14 years.  Hopefully I can access online ticketing from St. Thomas.  They go on sale 9/29


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2009)

Mail order is starting tomorrw no info posted yet. That will be my route.  Good luck on the rest of your life.:razz:


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2009)

The Eleven.....  sweet:

http://www.archive.org/details/furthur2009-09-18.aud.phopely.101489.flac16

Did they let John sing at all?

Edit:  Is that him singing 1/2 step on the 20th?  I hate audience tapes !


----------



## marcski (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah......I'm stoked for these upcoming shows...

From what I've listened to so far over at Archive, they sounded schweet at the Fox.....!  I think this setup will definitely sound more like the Grateful Dead than any other configuration since Jerry.   John sounds more like Jerry than any other guitar player I've ever heard.

Did anyone mailorder yesterday?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2009)

I did it via fx for Wallingford.  I like that place. I ordered the reserved $73 tickets. Never did it that way before, I tried it via e-mail, but it got bounced twice. I sent an e-mail this morning to make sure I did it right.  Waiting for a response.


----------



## icedtea (Sep 29, 2009)

Check out further....Bobby, Phil, Jay Lane, Russo, "Jerry" from DSO.....


----------



## Vortex (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll have to see how it goes 1st day mo was all they allowed. I'm sure I could always find a way in.  I ordered two of the $73 reserved for Wallingford..


----------



## marcski (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm good for the Tuesday show at Hammerstein


----------



## icedtea (Sep 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> I'm good for the Tuesday show at Hammerstein



im pretty stoked about the asbury shows...i love down in squan so it will be super easy to get to..

that is..if we don't roll vt that weekend


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2009)

John Kadlecik resigning from Dark Star Orchestra.  Hopefully this means an extended Further tour in the future.  I won't be action the Further shows this time around, but would sure like to.  What I've heard of the performances has been the best post Jerry performances.  

_Dear DSO Fan

Thank you for joining us and being a part of this continuing, long strange trip these past 12 years. Your support and excitement for the music has kept us going strong for over 1700 shows. Throughout the years, we’ve had transitions both difficult and uplifting, yet the positive energy of our fan base has continued to propel our mission onward for performing this important music and for keeping this vibrant scene alive.

That said, we, as a band are entering another chapter in this story.

Dark Star Orchestra’s lead guitarist and one of its founding members, John Kadlecik, has decided to resign from DSO. John’s last show with us will be on December 5 in Buffalo. DSO is supportive of John’s choice and we wish him the very best.

Dark Star Orchestra will continue to bring you this music at its highest level. In our 12 year history we have gone through three drummers, three keyboard players, three bass players and numerous rhythm guitarists and we have always managed to keep improving the sound and the experience. We will be taking on a new player with his own talents and energy and turn yet another chapter in DSO history.

Veteran guitarist Jeff Mattson of the Zen Tricksters and Donna Jean Godchaux Band, will be joining us this week, on the New Year’s Run, Jam Cruise, and for our upcoming Winter Tour that begins in February. We assure you all the things you love about the Dark Star Orchestra experience will continue and we ask for your patience, friendship and positive energy as we keep truckin’ on… _


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2009)

I think most of us expected this. 

 JK did a recent interview where he said he would not comment about his future.

  Kind of could see where  that was going. 

Rumors are out about a Feb tour. Maybe a summer tour and  then just maybe the End of Phil on the road regularly, that too makes sense.

 I will be in Ct and that is it for the late fall tour for me


 Every know and then I say this is it for me.  DMC brings me back to my senses. This could be the last time, I don't know......  Running out of touring money and energy at the same time in my life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

Hard to believe Phil turns 70 next year.


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Hard to believe Phil turns 70 next year.


Mindblower... 

but 

Phish is touring... No Dead stuff...  Got Smallbany Friday and Sat after TDay and MSG the next weekend..

I'm not really %100 down with the Furthur thing - I  was JUST listening to them on Sirius...  Was digging the help>slip>Franklins... Unbroken Chain... At first I thought it was 90's GD...
 Yes it sounds good... buuuuut...  there's nothing really original about the great sound...  It's almost too much like Jerry..  I pine for the days of PLQ with Herring or Kimock or Scofield or Trucks or Warren on guitar...  With Rob on keys... 

I like the hardcore sonic exploration..  where the music dissolves into nothing only to get rebuilt into something different...   

Psyched to jam this week....


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

just no Chris Robinson please


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just no Chris Robinson please



right...  agreed...

funny you should mention him..  My friend from Hunter just got a gig playing percussion with with Black Crowes!  Plying the Fillmore soon...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2009)

BIG Further Tour!!!

psyched

Will catch Manchester and UMASS.  Missed out on CT in a few weeks, gotta see this for a couple nights.  :grin:

http://www.furthur.net/


----------



## marcski (Nov 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> BIG Further Tour!!!
> 
> psyched
> 
> ...



Ooh Radio City Music Hall...what a great, great place to see a show!  

I just got an email yesterday that my tix for Hammerstein are on the way, UPS!!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Mentioned this in another music thread, but the big discovery this past weekend at Strangecreek was Zach Deputy.  Saw both his afternoon and late night sets.
> 
> Think Keller Williams looping prowess, but better vocals, guitar leads and a more roots/reggae format
> 
> ...



Just saw him the other night after the Phish show...  Well done...cool stuff


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2009)

My Tix for Further got here over the weekend. Psych!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2009)

Some winter tour Furthur Dates are already on sale.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2009)

I did the c/c mail order thing for manchester nh. Anything else gets in the way of ski turns.  I bought he early bird specail this morning for the gathering of the vibes.  Can't do any more concert stuff its time to finish off x-mass shopping. Looking forward to the 11th in wallingford.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2009)

missed mail order, but will be doing general on sale for Manchester.  On the fence for Vibes.  Kind of want to see if there will be a Northeast Phish fest this summer.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2009)

Mo starts today. I may have an extra for manchester. I ordered one for a buddy and not sure if he is going.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just downloaded Derek Trucks Live at Georgia Theatre.  Very very pleased.  Leaving Truck and Sonido Alegre are my frontrunners so far.


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone going tonight??  I'll be there...  I'm feeling a Lost Sailer/Saint.

(I picked up some tickets for Radio City too. )


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2009)

Cold rain in snow one of the first two nights.  Enjoy. i have to wait a couple of days.


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2009)

1st set: 

Truckin
Direwolf
Ramble on rose
Doin' that rag
Reuban and Cherise
Looks like rain 
Cosmic Charlie


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2009)

I love technology.  AZ live Dead setlist update.  Thanks Marc


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2009)

2nd set so far:

King solomon's marbles
He's gone
New potato caboose
The other one
Days between

Reuban and cherise and king sol's marbles are the highlights so far. Bobby traded verses with John during Ramble on and he's gone. Disappointing that John did'nt sing those songs alone.


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2009)

After Days...they did a Scarlet, Fire and ended the set with Cold, Rain and Snow.  Touch was the encore.

Good show. Great sound and feel with John on guitar and vocals.  Horrible venue for a show. I'm not sure if you've ever seen a show at the Hammerstein, but when its crowded like last night (sold out, lots of people looking for tix outside) its just awful.  Crowded, packed like sardines, can't really see very well, etc. etc.  Nokia is a much better place for a GA show, although, it's smaller.  After last night's show, I'm really psyched to see them again at Radio City in February.  

(ps. I may have transposed the order of the first set songs...I wrote that from memory during the setbreak!)


----------



## dmc (Dec 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I love technology.  AZ live Dead setlist update.  Thanks Marc



I usually can't use my technology at shows all that well...  

Cool setlist..  I like the R&C and King Sol..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like a nice show.  I was kind of hoping for a Prudence or a nod of some sort to Lennon considering the date.


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2009)

A few more things are coming back into my mind now from last night.. 

Phil didn't look great. He looked a bit pale (although I was never that close to the stage) and he was definitely thin.  He's starting to look like a 70 y.o. guy, who happens to have had a liver transplant and prostate cancer!  John was smiling and was awesome. Definitely the closest sound to Jerry that I've heard...with regards to his playing and vocals.   For the last part of the 1st set and most of the 2nd, Bobby was playing this pink (pepto bismol) colored what looked like a Fender.  Jay Lane was on percussion and was bouncing around all night.  (in a good way!).

Edit:
Ahh, now I see Jay Lane is on the band's website..I didn't realize that he was playing with them for the entire show.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 9, 2009)

Nicely done Marcski. Some reports blasted JK.  I want to go in with an open mind. DMC with the understament of recent Dead posts.:wink:  

Only trip to the hammerstein was Phil and friends  with Barrly larry, and Joan.

  I was upstairs all 3 nights. Kewl set up with the bar up there.  Met up with Beano there one night.  If I was on the floor I would have seen shoulder blades.  I thought Phil was looking weathered on the spring tour.  Man I hope I can still be living it up near 70 years of age.


----------



## dmc (Dec 9, 2009)

So will there ever be another PLQ tour?


----------



## Vortex (Dec 9, 2009)

I think Phil is done after  the summer tour period. So I say no.  We may see a few Warren sit in deals. Not sure where he is this week, but all these shows are in the Ny area, seems like time for a guest  visit.


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2009)

Live Stream for tonight:  I just found it:

http://www.live365.com/cgi-bin/mini.cgi?station_name=2012_live&tm=3074&from=rma

It was a delayed start....hot jam--->Stranger opener.  Good setlist....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2009)

Going to Manchester

Section 106, row D


----------



## Vortex (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job.  The gdtso blast said all who ordered via Mail order will get tickets.  So I am there, Just not sure where.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2010)

Donna the Buffalo with Lil feet

ski season really limits my shows.  The Colonial theater in keene NH may be the nicest small refurbished place in the north east..  I saw Hunter play there.


below is the e-mail blast I got.


We're excited to kick off 2010 with an appearance on Nashville's Music
City Roots and some dates with Little Feat!

January

6 Music City Roots Nashville, TN
8 Water Street Rochester, NY with Little Feat
9 Westcott Theater with Sim Redmond Band
10 Kent Stage
12 New York Cultural Society with Little Feat
15 Colonial Theater Keene, NH with Little Feat
16 Pearl Street Northampton, MA
28 Orange Peel Ashevile, NC with the Believers
29-30 Lincoln Theater Raleigh, NC with the Believers
31 Music Farm Charleston, SC with the Believers

February

4 Jefferson Theater Charlottesville, VA
5 Neighborhood Theater Charlotte, NC
6 Variety Playhouse Atlanta, GA
11 Boulton Center for the Arts Bay Shore, NY
12 Revolution Hall Troy, NY
13 18th Annual Mardi Gras Ball Cranston, RI


----------



## marcski (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got the email that my furthur tix were mailed to me today!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2010)

That was the music today thing right? no e-mails from GDTS too yet for me.

  Rumors out on the dog board that Pittsburg is on the summer Tour list for Furthur. All I care is that there are a few outdoor shows. I hope two nighst at the vibes.  Seeing I already paid for those tickets.:smile:

I was listening to the Dec 13th Ashbury show on sirius this am.  Franklins' had some realy nice guitar work.  Bobby sang  on 1/2 of us Blues.

The Ct show I saw was hot.  Set list was nothing special, but the Jams had smiles on the stage and in the isles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

interesting.  My Manchester tickets arrived before New Years.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2010)

Music today, ticket bastard and Mail order all were options I think.  My C/C from the Mo has not been charged yet GDTStoo said mid Jan.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2010)

Phil and the Birthday Jam 70 years old, benefit for Haiti  http://www.furthur.net/furthurmore/furthurmore-friday-15.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

pretty cool shrine for Jerry at Aspen

http://www.aspenportrait.com/jerry-garcia-shrine/garcia.html


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> pretty cool shrine for Jerry at Aspen
> 
> http://www.aspenportrait.com/jerry-garcia-shrine/garcia.html




That would be kinda different.. skiing the trees and stumbling upon this...with what i would guess is a bag with weed and papers attached to the tree... how convenient! Did Jerry ski? something tells me no.


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Phil and the Birthday Jam 70 years old, benefit for Haiti  http://www.furthur.net/furthurmore/furthurmore-friday-15.html



I see they've got some female (back-up) singers on the venue for this..Have those ladies been singing with them at other shows?  One of the best things about the old JGB, were his back up singers....such soul and groove!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> I see they've got some female (back-up) singers on the venue for this..Have those ladies been singing with them at other shows?  One of the best things about the old JGB, were his back up singers....such soul and groove!



+1...jackie and gloria, the soul sisters...between them and melvin on the keys it could sound like going to church


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet...a new member of this thread!  Welcome S.M.High!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 30, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> +1...jackie and gloria, the soul sisters...between them and melvin on the keys it could sound like going to church



love the oscar gamble... remember seeing the back of that head in the bleachers at yankee stadium.... and pulling the ball over the short porch alot...what was it 1982 about 20 homers and 290?...but clutch!.. welcome..i laughed for 10 minutes when i saw the avatar.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 31, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> love the oscar gamble... remember seeing the back of that head in the bleachers at yankee stadium.... and pulling the ball over the short porch alot...what was it 1982 about 20 homers and 290?...but clutch!.. welcome..i laughed for 10 minutes when i saw the avatar.



thanks, man...every year at old timers day they put that shot on the jumbotron and the place goes nuts...clutch...i think it was 1980, i remember following him to see if he would end up with more RBIs than hits...i think he ended up with 50 ribs on 54 hits or something like that 

played sugaree, here comes sunshine, and monkey and the engineer(his favorite) on the acoustic for my 9 month old this morning...i think he liked it


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2010)

Kewl to have a new face. welcome.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2010)

i was looking for a jgb version of the harder they come.  I had it on tape years ago but cant remember the date or location.  they did it with almost a reggae beat.  anyone have a clue here???
any help is much appreciated.


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/music/Jerry+Garcia+Band/_/The+Harder+They+Come


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 11, 2010)

so i hear nothing but good things about this 'further' troupe...any of you guys seen them, and if so, impressions?


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> i was looking for a jgb version of the harder they come.  I had it on tape years ago but cant remember the date or location.  they did it with almost a reggae beat.  anyone have a clue here???
> any help is much appreciated.



The Harder They Come was performed over 350 times by Jerry Garcia/Merl Saunders groups and by the Jerry Garcia Band between 1973 and 1995. 

http://www.deaddisc.com/songs/Harder_They_Come.htm

It's available on a lot of recordings and I'm sure free dwonloads


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> so i hear nothing but good things about this 'further' troupe...any of you guys seen them, and if so, impressions?



have not seen them yet.  What I've heard I find to be the best post Jerry collaboration they've done.  John kills it.  What I don't like is that Bobby still sings a lot of the Jerry parts even though John is so much better at it.  My ears bleed when Bobby sings Bird Song.


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> have not seen them yet.  What I've heard I find to be the best post Jerry collaboration they've done.  John kills it.  What I don't like is that Bobby still sings a lot of the Jerry parts even though John is so much better at it.  My ears bleed when Bobby sings Bird Song.



They were very good in this incarnation.  I agree about having Bobby singing the Jerry Parts.  John rocks....and the boys are definitely into it!  Seeing them again in 2 weeks at Radio City.


----------



## dmc (Feb 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> They were very good in this incarnation.  I agree about having Bobby singing the Jerry Parts.  John rocks....and the boys are definitely into it!  Seeing them again in 2 weeks at Radio City.



If it's too much like the actual Grateful Dead....  It turns me off...   It sounds very good but thats not the point..
I'd personally like to see them push things to the limit with individual expression..  Jerry already did that as far as he could take it - no need to have anyone copy him.  I'm cool with someone covering the essence of his playing - like Kimock, Warren, Herring, Trucks, Scofield, Campell, Trey did in PLQ..   

I don't like the Who with only 2 guys left either...  And I love the Who...

Enjoy - I'm sure it's going to be a great night!  RCMH is great.  And I do think they sound great.  Plus... Well... the party is going to be insane...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> If it's too much like the actual Grateful Dead....  It turns me off...   It sounds very good but thats not the point..
> I'd personally like to see them push things to the limit with individual expression..  Jerry already did that as far as he could take it - no need to have anyone copy him.  I'm cool with someone covering the essence of his playing - like Kimock, Warren, Herring, Trucks, Scofield, Campell, Trey did in PLQ..
> 
> I don't like the Who with only 2 guys left either...  And I love the Who...
> ...



I hear ya

The problem I see is sometimes Phil and Bob fall REAL flat depending who's on stage with them.  With what I've heard from Furthur, John energizes them like no other.  

Let's be real here.  Phil will be 70 this year, Bob is 62.  My expectations of them 'creating' something new with different voicings/interpretations aren't that high.  I understand completely what you're saying, but if it takes the 'ghost of Jerry, aka John K.' to get em' going....that's what I want to hear.  Not to be a fatalist or morbid, but there really isn't much time left to enjoy this........    So, I say whoever they pick that drives them the most is who I want to hear them play with. 

Rumor was that Phil was for the most part hanging it up after the last Dead tour.  Maybe a couple of residencies here and there, but basically done touring.  Who could blame the guy at 69 years old? Then, they play those shows at the FOX and BAM.....strong December run and a pretty substantial tour right now.

There have been some great, unique moments over the past 15 years with different line ups, but way inconsistent.  What I've heard of Furthur and the trip reports of others is that it's pure fire.  

Can't wait for next Thursday


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2010)

DHS we need to hook up at set break. 

 Meeting a few Sr buddies at Set break.

 Sitting with one of my buds you met at Worcester. 

This band sounds the most like the G D post 95 IMO.  

The Q and the Barry and Joan combos have been the best post Dead music to my ears. Well the scofiled shows in Buffalo  and Albany were unreal. Althea.

  These guys are just getting going. 

 I think we will have a good show. Everything probably will have been played once by next thurs too. Hopefully working out some kinks.  I hope bobby sings and does narrate.

  Let john sing the Jerry Ballads.  If it was not ski season I would have added Mohegun sun and Amherst and probably Barton hall.  I might get out some this summer.  I keep saying I am done, but just slowly fading away.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> There have been some great, unique moments over the past 15 years with different line ups, but way inconsistent.



Pretty much like the actual GD was - over the 18 years I got to enjoy them... 
Inconsistent...


----------



## marcski (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob R said:


> This band sounds the most like the G D post 95 IMO.
> 
> The Q and the Barry and Joan combos have been the best post Dead music to my ears. Well the scofiled shows in Buffalo  and Albany were unreal. Althea.



Obviously nothing can ever compare to the real thing...with that said, I pretty much agree with Bob, on all of the above that I quoted.  

I am super psyched for Radio City.  What a great, great venue to see a show.  Woo hooo!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Pretty much like the actual GD was - over the 18 years I got to enjoy them...
> Inconsistent...



:lol:  

true....true


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2010)

marcski said:


> I am super psyched for Radio City.  What a great, great venue to see a show.  Woo hooo!



1980 RCMH....  

First year I was really Dead aware...  Saw them once before 80 at Nassau...  But in 80 we saw them early in the year at the Capital Theater and then in Oct at Radio City...  And really started to know more then just Truckin and Casey jones.. 

Had to lie to my parents..  

RCMH is an amazing place...  A gem!


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> 1980 RCMH....
> 
> First year I was really Dead aware...  Saw them once before 80 at Nassau...  But in 80 we saw them early in the year at the Capital Theater and then in Oct at Radio City...  And really started to know more then just Truckin and Casey jones..
> 
> ...



+ a buzzillion - one of my first shows was halloween  night '80


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> + a buzzillion - one of my first shows was halloween  night '80



I sold my Halloween tickets...    Was afraid my folks would catch me...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2010)

Jealous of you all who saw them during earlier times.  I didn't get on the bus until 89.

I'm not jealous of your ages though.  :grin:


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Jealous of you all who saw them during earlier times.  I didn't get on the bus until 89.



You should be... 

One of my favorite attended shows - 10.11.83...   We got tickets the day of at Scotty's Records in Summit NJ..  had tickets already for the next night from Mail order...
http://www.archive.org/details/gd83-10-11.sbd.bertha-ashley.26459.sbeok.flacf

When they busted out St Stephen... The crowd went ballistic.... And at the time I really didn't understand why everyone was so stoked...    I do now...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 12, 2010)

1st show-9/20/88-MSG...i think the price was $16...waited in line at the local video store/ticketmaster outlet

(i actually snuck into the spectrum for the last 3 songs when someone kicked open a door a couple weeks prior, but don't count that as my first 'show')


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 12, 2010)

thats ok well worth being old's kewl - also saw jerry and merl the pearl do harder they come  at the tower theatre in reference to some other posts earlier in the thread


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> 1st show-9/20/88-MSG...i think the price was $16...waited in line at the local video store/ticketmaster outlet



Outstanding MSG run!

Took time off work for that one...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok I will play, 1985 Springfield MA 2nd night spring tour.  I had no idea, and I was hooked instantly.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> thats ok well worth being old's kewl - also saw jerry and merl the pearl do harder they come  at the tower theatre in reference to some other posts earlier in the thread



'74?  my boss was at one of those shows...the tower is a great place to see a show


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 12, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> '74?  my boss was at one of those shows...the tower is a great place to see a show



naah not quite that old - had to be between early to mid '80's... tower's awesome, memorable shows besides jgb were dave bromberg, jimmy cliff/peter tosh, bobby and the midnites, hot tuna.... although that might have been the capital, gets a little hazy :blink:

edit: the best part of those shows sometimes was the supporting cast - turned me on to whole other genres of music...alphonso johnson, billy cobham, just f(#*$&% amazing


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Ok I will play, 1985 Springfield MA 2nd night spring tour.  I had no idea, and I was hooked instantly.



My first show was May 11, 1978 at Springfield,MA which is one of the shows on Dick's Pick's Vol 25. 
_Thanks to my older brother who thought I was cool enough to go with him and his friends_

I went to Radio City for the Oct 30, 1980 show

My last was Oct 1, 1994 at the Boston Garden. 
_Thanks to my younger brother, who spent a few years going to every east coast show, and thought I was cool enough to go with him and his friends_


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 12, 2010)

My first show was aug 4 at Roosevelt Stadium in Jersey City NJ. It was an old semi pro baseball stadium. what a rat hole,but the show was when the Dead were still using the wall of sound. i would say my favorite show was Englishtown NJ 9/3/77 with the new riders and marshall tucker. instead of using fencing they had the entire area surrounded by tractor trailer cars with security on top.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2010)

nice

Englishtown is a classic


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> My first show was May 11, 1978 at Springfield,MA which is one of the shows on Dick's Pick's Vol 25.
> _Thanks to my older brother who thought I was cool enough to go with him and his friends_
> 
> I went to Radio City for the Oct 30, 1980 show
> ...



I hit all the Boston shows in the 90's.  I think it was 18 and I had 6 tickets, well 2 to each show so 12 tickets to the final Garden run. I got to keep the tickets from GDTS. I had front row for the last night.  I also had a Sat MSG ticket for that run.  That is all they sent out before the news.
  Jersery Joey leads the gang in show attendance.   Would have loved to catch some of the mid seventies.

Ryan am I going to see you tomorrow?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll be there, but not until close to show time.  Several friends are pre-gaming at I forget where, but the Kind Buds are playing a bar in town.  Good acoustic duo that covers a lot of dead.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen them several times. They are playing at an irish bar across from city hall I think. I have to work till 5.   In a perfect world I could be parked by 6.30 probably 7.  A quick lot beer and in unless I have  quick ride.  Set break maybe. Trying to get Maineskier 69 to come along.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2010)

DHS

http://www.theshaskeen.com/index.html

this is the place 909 elm st


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2010)

Furthur to play here.  We kind of knew this anyway  http://natevafestival.com/

lazy, copy of list from the phil zone

Live Free Or DIE!!! 


2/18/10 
Manchester, NH 
Furthur 

stranger 
loose lucy (BW), 
Roses, 
Deep Elem, 
Little Light, 
Money For Gas, 
Loser, 
Sugaree (BW) 



Set 2 

Truckin' > 
Deal, 
Viola (v1-v3) > 
Nobody Girl > 
Birdsong (PL) > 
Born Cross Eyed > 
Scarlet > 
Fire, 
Sug Mag 

E: The Weight

looked for DHS saw Maineskier quickly

2nd set better than first.  Had the vegas as in manch vegas feel with loser and deal.  Fire on the mtn and sugaree took into account the mountains and snow. Phil gave nh props in the doner rap. Bob has some memory issues. money for gasoline had a nice jam going, was cut a bit short IMO.   

Quality show. I think the Ct show I saw last fall was better.  Sound was great venue was almost full.

Saw maineskier, tired to find DHS.  hard to move around.good crowd.  Phil had more fun than anyone.


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Furthur to play here.  We kind of knew this anyway  http://natevafestival.com/
> 
> lazy, copy of list from the phil zone
> 
> ...



Looks good...except for Bobby and Phil still singing those Jerry classics


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2010)

As soon as they rolled into Birdsong I was assuming Bob was going to sing it.  I hate, hate, hate Bobby's take on this tune.  I've probably mentioned it prior in this thread in fact :lol:  Was much relieved to have Phil sing and actually kind of happy he did as he did the song justice.

Loved the Viola > Nobody Girl (had not heard that before)

Fire was hot as was Sugarmag, but I was spent by then.

Really happy with the show overall.  MUCH better than the Dead show I saw in Worcester last spring.

While Chementi impressed me more this show than what I've seen of him in the past; still think they need a strong singer / more dynamic keyboardist in that slot.  He's kind of like Keith Godchaux in his later years to me.  You hear about 10 minutes of brilliance per show and then the rest of the time you forget he's there. 

As Bobr mention, excellent sound in the venue.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2010)

also, another thing I noticed was during the 2nd set, from my vantage point it really seemed like John K was the band leader.  1st it seemed like typical ego Bobby taking charge, but the 2nd set he clearly was deferring to John and John was more than up to the part.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2010)

Phil was running the show IMO.

 He was telling bobby what to do when.  Same with john, well at least a the beginning of each song.

  Once the songs started John "most obvious to the naked eye" had complete control of his jams and orchestration. I too was surprised how much control he had. john did not have it in Money for gasoline.  bobby really sadly cut that off, that was my favorite Jam of the first set. Dead horse done being beaten.


----------



## TrailsEndChazyLake (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks like as of 7:15 Sat. AM,,,,I have 3 extra tickets for FURTHUR in Utica, if anyone is interested.
You can PM me here or best bet, e-mail me at tmryan@twcny.rr.com ,,,,,I will be getting up early to ski most of the day then coming home checking e-mail and then heading to the show....Thanks!


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2010)

Playing-->after midnight, they loved each other. Masterpiece. Race is on.


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2010)

Radio city is by far and away the best indoor venue! Sorry for the typo's this is a live report!  They sound awesome. Great first set. Jeff is ripping. John is singing. They went into a great dear mr. Fantasy and now Jeff is ripping a piano solo!


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2010)

They went into a sucky ratdog song. I went to pee and get a new beer. Was back just in time for a very high energy Sampson & delilah to close the first set. They teased The other one to start the 1st set and then went into playing. They never finished that last verse of playing.  So i'm looking for those somewhere in the 2nd set. They are playing Ray LaMontagne now during the break.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2010)

nice

looks like a sweet set.  I was in the city for work the past couple of days.  One of our customers joined us for dinner.  He's there tonight, 4th row center.  He mentioned wanting to hear a Two djinn, so I'm sure he's psyched.

I wept going past RCMH in a cab last night.......wish I could've stayed down.


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2010)

2nd set so far:

Viola lee blues
Shakedown
Hard to handle
Deal
Masons children
Days between
Let it grow
Help on the way
Slipknot
Franklin's 
(Phil)
e. Johnnie B. Goode

Good show. John is really good.  They should have let him sing Franklin's.  I could have certainly done without that shitty bobby/ratdog song in the 1st and days between in the 2nd. But hey, you need to pee and get a refill at some point.  

There were some nice highlighs. After midnight, they loved each other, masterpiece and The Race is on from the 1st.  And Mason's Children from the 2nd. Bobby sung Hard to Handle.  Note the word sung?...he really did a good job, no screaming or screaching.


----------



## TrailsEndChazyLake (Feb 24, 2010)

Management Secrets of the Grateful Dead:

http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201003/grateful-dead-archives


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2010)

marcski said:


> They went into a sucky ratdog song. I went to pee and get a new beer. Was back just in time for a very high energy Sampson & delilah to close the first set. They teased The other one to start the 1st set and then went into playing. They never finished that last verse of playing.  So i'm looking for those somewhere in the 2nd set. They are playing Ray LaMontagne now during the break.



you just hate Bobby :lol:

It Two Djinn was a Garcia song that John sang you'd like it.  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you just hate Bobby :lol:
> 
> It Two Djinn was a Garcia song that John sang you'd like it.  :lol:



It was funny there was a line in the men's room when I left during the song and  everyone was saying "oh I wonder why there is a line now?" lol


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2010)

And I don't hate Bobby.  He's a great rhythm player and I like his singing when he's not screaming.I thought he did a very good job on hard to handle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm just busting stones.  I think every head has a love/hate relationship with Mr. Weir.  

Two Djinn I enjoy.  Did he sing Days Between?  I'd be ranting over that.  That song and Bird Song my ears bleed when he sings them.  I was SO happy Phil sang Bird Song in Manchester instead of Bobby.  I would've obviously preferred John singing, but not having Bobby singing it was a relief.


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm just busting stones.  I think every head has a love/hate relationship with Mr. Weir.
> 
> Two Djinn I enjoy.  Did he sing Days Between?  I'd be ranting over that.  That song and Bird Song my ears bleed when he sings them.  I was SO happy Phil sang Bird Song in Manchester instead of Bobby.  I would've obviously preferred John singing, but not having Bobby singing it was a relief.



Bobby did Days Between. That song sucks. lol.  I did forget to mention one thing. The lightshow was beyond amazing.....Really cool, they had spots, a backdrop, some fun kaleidoscope things on the rear screen....just great.  Definitely added a good dimension.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

summer tour announced.

Thinking of hitting the Brooklyn shows and Lowell

http://furthur.net/


hotel booked for Brooklyn shows


----------



## Vortex (Mar 1, 2010)

I did a m/o for lowell.  I will buy a day ticket for maine when  day tickets become come availible.  Got to talk to the wife about July 3rd.  Long ride between venues and how to handle the dog comes into play.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 1, 2010)

So any Philzone readers want to pm the readers digest version of what happened between phil, Jill and the Zone.  Looks like a sh--t storm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2010)

apparently there was another thread which was removed where some nasty things were said about Jill.

the gist was they felt the need to defend themselves.  great double bird webcam photo to validate themselves.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> summer tour announced.
> 
> Thinking of hitting the Brooklyn shows and Lowell
> 
> ...



going to skip Brooklyn and do the Estate show in Albany instead.  Free place to stay.  need to keep ticket expenditures in check.

hopefully we hook up at Lowell Bob.  Putting in my ticket requests tomorrow for those two shows.  Still might swing Vibes.  rumor has it they're headlining two nights.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2010)

I have heard a pretty big leg 2 around NYC. 

 I am working with my wife on the estates show  to see if it works or not. 

 A long ride from there to Oxford.  Basically if Mrs comes to Maine then I will just go there.  If not I will do both.  Easy to hook up a GA show. 

   Vibes two days would be awesome.

  Did the early bird deal there.  Something like $125. The March 19th artist list make sense.  Two weeks after the announcement of their own tour and leg one.

 My guess is leg two comes out a right around the same time.

I met Jill and Phil at a organ donor blood drive thing in Phili.  Phil took a picture with me.  Jill asked  if  security had mellowed at venue.  Electric factory.  Q era.

The dead is very similar to skiing,  People spend quite of bit of time bitching about what they love to do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

That is a long haul from the estate to Oxford.  Phish Albany > Portland this wall wiped me out, but that was mainly due to Sunday Thanksgiving traffic.  I doubt you'll experience as bad of traffic on the 4th. 

I think it was a bad business move on Ken's part to wait until the 19th.  I have Boston area friends that have already committed to Nateva over Vibes because they know at least some artists.  Several Jersey friends who are doing Allgood over Vibes for the same reason.  Oh well, his festival.

I'll have to work Monday, so Nateva is out for us.  

Vibes, it somewhat depends.  We do Strangecreek every year; much more our speed.  Would like to get back there, but am tempted to invest in single Furthur and (hopefully) Phish shows instead.

 One thing that stinks typing this out is that it makes me realize winter is winding down........


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

*Holy s$%#!*

last night in Chicago's set lists = insanity.  Couldn't imagine a better list.  I thought RCMH2 was impressive.......

 03/03/10 (Wed)  Auditorium Theatre - Chicago, IL
    Set 1: Playing in the Band > Dark Star Jam > Born Cross Eyed > Eyes of the World, Jack Straw > Wharf Rat, Uncle John's Band > China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider

    Set 2: Scarlet Begonias > Fire on the Mountain, New Potato Caboose > St. Stephen > The Eleven > The Other One > So Many Roads, Help on the Way > Slipknot! > Franklin's Tower E1: Box of Rain E2: Johnny B. Goode


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> last night in Chicago's set lists = insanity.  Couldn't imagine a better list.  I thought RCMH2 was impressive.......
> 
> 03/03/10 (Wed)  Auditorium Theatre - Chicago, IL
> Set 1: Playing in the Band > Dark Star Jam > Born Cross Eyed > Eyes of the World, Jack Straw > Wharf Rat, Uncle John's Band > China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider
> ...



that's a hell of a show on paper...lawd have mercy...although one thing i learned during the good ol GD days is that it aint what they play, it's how they play it


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

oh I certainly agree, but if they were 'on' and played a list like that?  incredible.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like I will be adding a show or two if all works out. I think the  Vermont one may work now.  I really want to see if there is a leg 2 and where it is first. 

To each thier own, many have said that was the show of the tour so far. 

 Set list does not do it for me.  Just the arrangement,  Yes I like many of the jams. I want my eyes in 2nd set.  I like the China rider to open the 2nd set. It works well as a closer as well.  J straw seems to have moved out of the opener role.  I liked it as an opener.  Getting old and picky.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2010)

Got a message for GDTS look like tickets are selling big time for this.  I am going to buy a Vermont ticket when they go on sale today from the venue.  Not even sure if can go, but I want that option.


copy below

Furthur featuring: Phil Lesh * Bob Weir *
Jeff Chimenti * John Kadlecik * Jay Lane * Joe Russo Summer Tour 2010 Update:

Friday, June 25, 2010 at the Highland Bowl in Rochester, NY. Doors are 5:00 PM. Showtime is 6:30 PM. All orders will be filled.

Saturday June 26, 2010 at MCU Park in Coney Island, NY. Doors are at 5:00 PM. Showtime is at 7:00 PM. Looks like we can fill orders postmarked on 2/27, 2/28 & 3/1. We have to wait for all of the mail to arrive to be sure. 

Sunday, June 27, 2010 at MCU Park in Coney Island, NY. Doors are at 5:00 PM. Showtime is at 7:00 PM. Looks like we can fill orders postmarked on 2/27, 2/28, 3/1 & 3/2 . We have to wait for all of the mail to arrive to be sure. 

Tuesday, June 29, 2010 at Penn's Peak in Jim Thorpe, PA. Doors are at 5:30 PM. Showtime is at 7:00 PM. Not so good…we can only fill 1 in 3 orders within the first postmark. All later postmarks will not be filled.

Wednesday, June 30, 2010 at LeLacheur Park in Lowell, MA. Doors are at 4:30. Showtime is at 6:00 PM. All orders will be filled.

Saturday, July 3, 2010 at Gelsten Castle Estate in Herkimer, NY. Doors are at 5:00 PM. Showtime is at 7:30 PM. All orders will be filled.

Sunday, July 4, 2010 at Nateva Music & Arts Festival. Info TBA.

Monday, July 5, 2010 at The Green @ Shelburne Museum in Shelburne, VT. Doors are at 4:00 PM. Showtime is at 5:30 PM. Looks like we can fill orders postmarked on 2/27, 2/28 & 3/1. We have to wait for all of the mail to arrive to be sure. 

Thursday, July 8, 2010 at ArtPark in Buffalo, NY. Doors are at 5:30 PM. Showtime is at 7:00 PM. All orders will be filled.

Friday, July 9, 2010 at the Allgood Music Festival in Masontown, WV. Gates & Showtime TBA.
All orders will be filled

Saturday, July 10, 2010 at the Mann Center for the Performing Arts in Philadelphia, PA. Doors open at 6:00 PM. Showtime is at 7:30 PM. Looks like we can fill orders postmarked on 2/27, 2/28, 3/1 & 3/2. We have to wait for all of the mail to arrive to be sure. 

----------------------------------------------------------

Phil Lesh's 70th birthday celebration, featuring Furthur & Friends, Friday, March 12, 2010 at the Bill Graham Civic Auditorium in San Francisco, CA update:
All tickets have been dispatched.

----------------------------------------------------------

Furthur Winter Tour 2010 update:

Friday and Saturday, March 5 & 6, 2010 at the Odeum Colorado in Broomfield, CO. All tickets have been dispatched.

Monday, March 8, 2010 at the Portland Memorial Coliseum in Portland, OR. All tickets have been dispatched.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Looks like I will be adding a show or two if all works out. I think the  Vermont one may work now.  I really want to see if there is a leg 2 and where it is first.
> 
> To each thier own, many have said that was the show of the tour so far.
> 
> Set list does not do it for me.  Just the arrangement,  Yes I like many of the jams. I want my eyes in 2nd set.  I like the China rider to open the 2nd set. It works well as a closer as well.  J straw seems to have moved out of the opener role.  I liked it as an opener.  Getting old and picky.



def prefer Jack opening and Eyes 2nd set.  That show it's almost like they played 2 second sets, at least as far as later years 'format'.  That said, I think it's pretty cool nowadays that it's somewhat like the early 70s where you can hear any tune at any point in the show.  

Hopefully there is a nice second leg.  Would love for them to play Meadowbrook.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2010)

Phil did say.  We will be back here again.  Two rumors I have heard  are a big NY run and a mid west run.  Time will tell. 

 I decided to hold off of VT after all. 

 Kind of all or nothing again.  Mrs not sure of her plans.  I can't just take off if I have kid and pet duty.  I thought I could am today.   

Maine and lowell only sure bets.  Hopefully the vibes will have them on the list.  I have my mind set on Herkimer and Vermont.  That usually means I will get there one way or another.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2010)

vemont sold out quickly


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe the venue capacity is only 3K for VT.  It's a bit earlier of a show.  I'd imagine Higher Ground will go big for the after party.  DSO would be cool


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2010)

I sent in a mo for VT and Herkimer.  Looks ikek Vt is sold out, but will see.  I just went ahead and did it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.foxbusiness.com/search-results/m/29216120/bob-weir-on-brand-stability.htm#q=Bob+Weir


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2010)

http://ratdog.org/


nice one here as well.


----------



## dmc (Mar 10, 2010)

Good interview...  He gets out there..  I like it


----------



## marcski (Mar 10, 2010)

Great interviews. As much as I like to give Bobby shit, he's still awesome.  A true hippy through and through. Not many left.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2010)

Aw who has my vermont ticket?

I was impressed with his views and understanding of economics.  I use to tell my family I have to miss some school to see the Dead.. know its I have to go to school to learn from the Dead.  Holy field trip batman,.  I have eased up on Bob.  

I am glad  2012 will have a ski season as well.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2010)

Phil confirmed on the Philzone last night that Jay lane is out of furthur and joining primus.   

Waiting for the Gathering of the Vibes announcement today.  Furthur needs to be there.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Phil confirmed on the Philzone last night that Jay lane is out of furthur and joining primus.
> 
> Waiting for the Gathering of the Vibes announcement today.  Furthur needs to be there.



i haven't gotten a call yet....  I guess they found someone to sit in...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry DMC, going with Russo alone.  No added drummer.  Hippie cost control


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Sorry DMC, going with Russo alone.  No added drummer.  Hippie cost control



their loss...      I'd be a great replacement...  haha

I was wondering what Molo is doing these days...?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2010)

Molo is in Moonalice.  He and Barry Sless make a fine sound


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

This sure looked fun!  

http://www.furthur.net/flash/phil-bday-2010-03-12-speedway-stream.swf

They sound awesome. I really like Jackie Greene.....and John sounds awesome.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2010)

Jackie Greene is the shti...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2010)

As the saying goes, if I had a million dollars.......I'd be at Mt. Aire.  That looks like a fun time.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2010)

Word is the band is under two year contracts. So there will be music to fill the air.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 19, 2010)

Line up is not to my liking no further, no dog, no phil.  I bought an early bird ticket real cheap I will sell it when it comes.

http://www.gatheringofthevibes.com/Home


I paid $135 plus shipping $149 total. if anyone wants a ticket I think they are around $30 more now.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2010)

Due to the kindness and effort of DHS my ticket is no longer up for grabs for the vibes it found a nice home.  Thank you for the effort.  nice vibe.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2010)

Put in for Phish MO...  Looking to go to SPAC/Hartford/Jones Beach....

Stoked...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 24, 2010)

dmc said:


> Put in for Phish MO...  Looking to go to SPAC/Hartford/Jones Beach....
> 
> Stoked...



I put in for SPAC and Jones Beach....Keeping my fingers crossed.  Don't we find out soon?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck guys.  Beano


----------



## marcski (Mar 24, 2010)

Jones beach is now such an awful venue unless your down in front.  It was better when they used to have the moat without that grotesque upper deck!  I'd consider the ballpark I've never seen a show there.  SPAC rocks.


----------



## marcski (Mar 24, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Beano



It is alive!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2010)

marcski said:


> Jones beach is now such an awful venue unless your down in front.  It was better when they used to have the moat without that grotesque upper deck!  I'd consider the ballpark I've never seen a show there.  SPAC rocks.





I have a buddy who was a marketing vp. I used to sit I think in the NBC box.  Plenty of space and I could buy beer in the tent.  Made it a nicer vibe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2010)

just Saturday SPAC for us.  Hopefully we get in on the pre-order

though rumor has them doing an east coast festival late August after Jones Beach.


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2010)

Did anyone see this?  Looks pretty cool...and its at a ski area.  The old sterling forest.

http://www.createavibe.com/


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2010)

"I had a buddy who lived in piermont.  I use to drive by this place on the way to his house.  This is where they have those mid evil festivasl I think. DSO is at Hampton beach for the two nights prior.

Thank you for the head up.  I'll look into this one.


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2010)

Bob R said:


> "I had a buddy who lived in piermont.  I use to drive by this place on the way to his house.  This is where they have those mid evil festivasl I think. DSO is at Hampton beach for the two nights prior.
> 
> Thank you for the head up.  I'll look into this one.



Yeah, I live about 35 mins from there..might have to try to get a day off from the wife for some local live outdoor music. 

I'm also hitting up one of the God Street Wine benefit/reunion shows at Irving Plaza:

http://www.godstreetwine.com/

The Gramercy Theater shows sold out quickly so they added Irving plaza the weekend after.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2010)

marcski said:


> Did anyone see this?  Looks pretty cool...and its at a ski area.  The old sterling forest.
> 
> http://www.createavibe.com/



too bad that festival conflicts with Strangecreek.

http://www.wormtown.com/strangecreek/index.html

I've been going to Strangecreek for 6 years in a row.  My favorite festival I've ever been too. 

4kish people, definitely a party, but mellow enough for families / kids as well.

Perfect venue with camping in the woods.  music each day from Noon until 5AM.  Most of the acts are on the smaller side, but you often catch talent that gets 'big' so to speak later on in their careers.

Almost everyone I know who goes likes Strangecreek better than Gathering of the Vibes, Allgood, Mountain Jam, you name it and returns every year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 2, 2010)

Got news about Phish tickets yesterday.  SPAC yes, Jones Beach no.  I live 15 minutes from JB, so I should be able to come across some tix.  If not I'll jump on a friends boat and catch it from the Bay.  To be honest, I see too many students at local shows.  I'm better off on the Great South Bay.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 5, 2010)

*crimson, white and indigo*

pre-ordered my copy of the official release of 7/7/89 from amazon...ended up being several dollars cheaper than from the official website...i am excited for this as a 16 y/o SMH was in attendance this day and it was literally and figuratively hot as hell...the video snippet of ramble on rose available on dead dot net only further-ed my anticipation


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2010)

When they announced that DVD via email, I took a look at a few others as I hadn't bought any in awhile. Almost all of them are no longer available new through the dead.net store or anywhere else for that matter.  Very surprised to see this.  I'm not sure if they're currently reformatting for Bluray are what.  

Delivered today were like new copies of View From the Vault 3 and Closing of Winterland to add to my collection of Vault 1&2, Downhill from Here, Grateful Dead movie and JGB Live at Shoreline.   I was tempted to buy all that have been made, but the wife would've frowned.  Figure I'll pick up 1 or so a month until I have the whole collection.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> pre-ordered my copy of the official release of 7/7/89 from amazon...ended up being several dollars cheaper than from the official website...i am excited for this as a 16 y/o SMH was in attendance this day and it was literally and figuratively hot as hell...the video snippet of ramble on rose available on dead dot net only further-ed my anticipation



I was there as well...
Ordered it as well...  Stands out as a great late 80's show and event.   I used to love that stadium..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok...so who's meeting up with me at the SPAC for Phish?


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ok...so who's meeting up with me at the SPAC for Phish?



Me! Both nights...


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a fan of west Texas cowboy music thanks to the GD...  A Facebook post reminded me of the Race is On.  

GD Version... 


George Jones



And "El Paso"

GD Version


Marty Robbins



am I missing any?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> Me! Both nights...




Awesome!....Still have to figure out if I want to camp or get a room.  Kinda up to my buddy at this point.


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Awesome!....Still have to figure out if I want to camp or get a room.  Kinda up to my buddy at this point.



I havent had much luck finding something close...  Have a friend who's camping nearby..  But I want to stay in town to check out the late night band scene...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm a fan of west Texas cowboy music thanks to the GD...  A Facebook post reminded me of the Race is On.
> 
> GD Version...
> 
> ...



me & my uncle went ridin' down

south colorado, WEST TEXAS BOUND


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> me & my uncle went ridin' down
> 
> south colorado, WEST TEXAS BOUND



YEAH!!!  Thats a cowboy song for sure...


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't forget the classic cover from the Man in Black!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2010)

Nokia Furthur shows added 7/28-29

I have a friend who insists now that they will be at Vibes.  I'm a believe it when I see it kind of guy, but this particularl friend is right 90% of the time.  Last year he gave me the dates for Albany Phish during summer tour.  I called BS, but booked a hotel anyway.  He was right. Guess he has some promoter friends.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2010)

Doing full album sets for their festival too.  Unique, kind of cool, but I like some element of surprise.

Saturday

Set1: American Beuaty
Set2: Workingman's Dead
Set3: Anthem of the Sun

Sunday

Set1: Blues for Allah
Set2: Aoxomoxoa
Set3: Terrapin Station


----------



## Vortex (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been hearing the vibes rumours for a couple of weeks. They booked a show in ohio near the Greatful fest.  I wonder is they skip the vibes and just do thier own shows.  If they play at the vibes.I may buy my way back in and go to the vibes the day of the show. I doubt it thought. tough weekend for me.  I hear more rumours that the Vermont show will be moved to a bigger venue.   The shut out folks like me like it .Those who have ticklets for the small venue are not happy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2010)

If they move to Champlain Valley Fairgrounds as rumored, I'd be pissed if I had a ticket as well.  Fairgrounds is one of the all time worst venues I've ever been to.  Burlington waterfront would be a fair trade, though I don't know the capacity.  I saw Ween there last summer and it was great.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I havent had much luck finding something close...  Have a friend who's camping nearby..  But I want to stay in town to check out the late night band scene...




I have my name on some waiting lists at some places in town.  If something comes through you can shack up with us.  (I get the outside of the spoon.)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> I was there as well...
> Ordered it as well...  Stands out as a great late 80's show and event.   I used to love that stadium..



^this arrived late last week and i finally got a chance to watch most of the DVD through drums on saturday while smh jr napped...

the verdict:  they were feeling it at this show...best of a great tour, imho...first set is an all timer...blow away gave me the goosebumps...never seen anything like that before or after...like mydland channeling mckernan

at this show we were DFC about halfway between the stage and soundboard...we had a good view, but the stage started melting just about the time they jerry ripped into aiko, so it was great to be able to really see the show

minor complaint: the editing kind of sucks sometimes when garcia is ripping a solo and they cut away...as a guitar player i'd like to see the close up of his fret-work and picking


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> ^this arrived late last week and i finally got a chance to watch most of the DVD through drums on saturday while smh jr napped...



I F'd up and asked for it for a BDay present...   Gotta wait a couple weeks now... haha


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2010)

Widespread Panic summer tour dates were announced yesterday.  Can't wait for Boston :beer:


----------



## roark (Apr 27, 2010)

anybody going to Nateva?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe not. They posted yesterday they may not have day tickets.  I really don't want to pay $199 for 1 day.  I would have to buy a weekend pass just to see Sunday. I am driving form Herkimer Sunday morning.  If day tickets, then yes.  50/50 if I have to buy a weekend ticket.  I will decide by the May 7th deadline.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2010)

I said screw it no vermont ticket no Nateva ticket,  I bought another vibes ticket even though I sold the first one I bought

. Looks pretty strong furthur at the vibes.  I might as well see them.   Cost me a few dollars, but cheaper to spend $165 and see 4 days of music at the vibes than spend $199 for a weekend pass at nateva and only see one day. Sometimes it just is ment to be.  Anyway DHS still taking care of your friend I just added to my order.  One big circle.  

If the furthur rumors are bunk, i still see 4 days of Music.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2010)

Nateva day tickets for Sunday are available for a limited time for Sunday  only. I got one.


----------



## Vortex (May 15, 2010)

Furthur is the Friday vibes headliner.  announced today at noon today.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 15, 2010)

I meant to post that this morning.  I met some guy wearing a PnF tee shirt this morning at the bagel place.  He was telling me that he gets advanced copies of Relix and it was announced in there.  On a side note I spotted his pickup in the lot.  His license plate said "areukind."


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Widespread Panic summer tour dates were announced yesterday.  Can't wait for Boston :beer:



good friend, main ski buddy and AZ member here danaXXmiller; has a friend at Ticketmaster.

Hooked us up with front row seats!!!  :beer:


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> good friend, main ski buddy and AZ member here danaXXmiller; has a friend at Ticketmaster.
> 
> Hooked us up with front row seats!!!  :beer:



Wookie zone!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2010)

So what shows or festies are we all going to this summer?

Me

Furthur, Lowell Ma
Furthur , herkimer Ny
nateva Maine Sunday for furthur ,Puddle Duck, and Maxx Creek will be seen if the ride goes quickly form Ny.


vibes, CT Furthur and  to see  some touring friends from days of old.   
Many other  bands. Little Feet, DSO Jackie Green Max Creek Steve Kimock, Moon alice and  Assembly of dust are definites for me to see.
  Wife not pleased.  :roll:

Maybe Dso at the end of the month in Hampton Beach.  DSO out kids sports events.
August 27 New Riders Londonderry Nh

A little more than last year.  1/2 of what I was doing a couple years ago. Just enough.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2010)

Memorial Day Weekend - Strangecreek, 6th year in row.  I've said it before and I'll say it again, this is by far my favorite music festival.  Best Vibe.  Best venue.  Great Music. Fair Price.

Most Wednesdays in June - Nate Wilson Group Residency at the Stone Church

Saturday 6/26? - Phish Spac

Saturday 7/3 - Furthur Herkimer

Wednesday 7/7 - Furthur Lowell

Friday 7/16 - Ween Portland

Saturday 7/24 - Widespread Panic Boston

August is open, but I don't think I'll be seeing much outside of local smaller bands.


----------



## Vortex (May 21, 2010)

http://www.natevafestival.com/


info and a few options to win tickets.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2010)

As always, Strangecreek was amazing.  Biggest crowd yet, probably 4500 people.

Caught some new tunes, which is always the goal for this event.  Catch the up and comers.  The Big Sway, Garaj Mahal and Kung Fu were all awesome.

The show stoppers were the McLovin's though.  DO NOT miss them if they're at a fest you'll be at this summer.


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2010)

Getting some reports of sketchiness involving the GDF from Strange Creek..   This whole "log gang" thing pisses me off.   

From my friends Email...  


> Got into a confrontation with members of GDF at StrangeCreek. I was confronted by large group of inbreed tour scum at a late night show. I was cornered in cabin and feared getting shanked so I was flush out into festival grounds. They were tracking me in a large group and were going to exact their redneck justice at one point. I think it stems from me dancing on sidewalk chalk mural on floor in cabin. anyway it's frightening that a large mob is capable of forming at 6am over territorial dance space. I contacted security and had them escort me to my car, from where I imediately left for home a day early.


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The show stoppers were the McLovin's though.  DO NOT miss them if they're at a fest you'll be at this summer.



Indeed.. Sick!!
Can't wait to see them again at Mtn Jam next weekend!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2010)

weird

never ran into any sketch at that fest.  It's pretty PG as far as fests go.  Most of my friends bring their kids with them.

Mark is a no BS guy.  If he caught wind, the GDF kids would've been ejected immediately.

Curious which late night show it was?  I was in the cabins til 2 on Friday, 5 on Saturday and 2:30 last night.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 9, 2010)

I got me a Vermont Furthur ticket.  :-D  GDTS  :-D  thank you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2010)

slowing down eh Bob?  :lol:

I'm tempted to go see Levon Helm Saturday at Hampton, but will resist.  Budgets suck, but I can't go to every concert I want to if I ever want to get into a bigger home.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw DSO the other night at Mountain Jam....  Pretty impressed..

Cats Under the Stars...  Alligator... Stranger...   cool...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> Saw DSO the other night at Mountain Jam....  Pretty impressed..
> 
> Cats Under the Stars...  Alligator... Stranger...   cool...



How did you like them with Jeff as compared to John?


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> How did you like them with Jeff as compared to John?



I used to see Jeff all the time years ago with the 'Tricksters back at the Right Track Inn in Freeport...He was good back then. Before I saw John, Jeff was always one of the best Jerry "impersonators" so to speak.  DSO played a show local to me last week, but apparently Jeff had laryngitis so they searched the archives and actually found a show from I think it was '78 where Jerry had it...and couldn't sing...so my buddies who went saw a show of all Bobby tunes....


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> How did you like them with Jeff as compared to John?



I haven't thought about it...  But the dude was spot on...  He's even fat...  

I kept yelling "GO FAKE JERRY"....  kinda pissed some folks off...


----------



## Madroch (Jun 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> Indeed.. Sick!!
> Can't wait to see them again at Mtn Jam next weekend!!



McLovins are local boys- one lives the next street over from me.  We know his mom, but not him-- we are old.  We do get some neat free stuff from her though.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> McLovins are local boys- one lives the next street over from me.  We know his mom, but not him-- we are old.  We do get some neat free stuff from her though.



The Moms scurry around selling merch and stuff... It's cool...

Go see them....Seriously... It's mindblowing...


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2010)

DSO SETLIST:  Mtn Jam - pretty good... much better then the last Mtn Jam appearance.. 


China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider ; Man Smart (Women Smarter) ; Cats Under The Stars ; Me And My Uncle > Big River ; New Speedway Boogie* > Going Down The Road Feeling Bad* ; Feel Like A Stranger ; Alligator > Drums > Space > The Eleven > Shakedown Street > Tangled Up In Blue

Encore: And We Bid You Goodnight


Notes: *w/ Warren Haynes and Danny Louis


----------



## Madroch (Jun 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> The Moms scurry around selling merch and stuff... It's cool...
> 
> Go see them....Seriously... It's mindblowing...



Will do.  Hoping to get my 8 yo to see them- maybe at a practice session due to his age- my son is recently way into guitar and I think he would really enjoy them and their music style, and appreciate thier skills, etc.  Hoping the moms can set it up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> I haven't thought about it...  But the dude was spot on...  He's even fat...
> 
> I kept yelling "GO FAKE JERRY"....  kinda pissed some folks off...



Many of my friends jokingly refer to him as Fake Fake Jerry.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Many of my friends jokingly refer to him as Fake Fake Jerry.



It was pleasant to see Barraco play as well...  He's got a great voice...  

Miss him...


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

Are DSO sets traded?  I'm curious to relisten to this but havent seen it on etree...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, I'm sure it will be up on Archive soon.  They're up to the weekend priors fest appearance.

http://www.archive.org/search.php?q...a) AND -mediatype:collection&sort=date&page=8


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> The Moms scurry around/QUOTE]
> 
> Are they hot?


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> dmc said:
> 
> 
> > The Moms scurry around
> ...



They are cute... Not exactly MILFs but my age cute... 

Really nice people....

Not the young girls hanging around the band are smokin hot...  But definitely "jail bait"..


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes, I'm sure it will be up on Archive soon.  They're up to the weekend priors fest appearance.
> 
> http://www.archive.org/search.php?q...a) AND -mediatype:collection&sort=date&page=8



thx

I want to here Alligator...  My buddy went NUTZ when they broke it out..  GO FAKE JERRY!!!! haha


----------



## Vortex (Jun 14, 2010)

Lowell,herkimer,and VT all in from GDTS andIi got my Nateva ticket Friday said it shipped from San Rafael.I  wontder if GDTS is working as the Nateva ticket agent.  Just waiting for the vibes Ticket and I am set for Summer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2010)

OK.....heading up to Hunter on Saturday to zipline on my way up to see Phish.  DMC, do you need a lift from there?  Fire off a text or FB message.  DHS...any chance of meeting up with you at Toga...even for a few minutes?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll shoot you off my cell via PM.  Would love to meet up.  I haven't seen a show at SPAC and damn near 10 years, so my memory of the place is foggy outside of the bridge you cross to get to the venue.

I'll be up on the lawn with a large group of my gathering of the vibes friends.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> OK.....heading up to Hunter on Saturday to zipline on my way up to see Phish.  DMC, do you need a lift from there?  Fire off a text or FB message.  DHS...any chance of meeting up with you at Toga...even for a few minutes?



what?!?!! COOL!!!

I'll try to hook up with you..
I'm doing Hartford the night before with no solid plans of coming home, staying in a hotel or crashing with friends..   So I'm good with the ride -thanks though!

My buddy is a cop there so I'll have a close parking space..


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll shoot you off my cell via PM.  Would love to meet up.  I haven't seen a show at SPAC and damn near 10 years, so my memory of the place is foggy outside of the bridge you cross to get to the venue.
> 
> I'll be up on the lawn with a large group of my gathering of the vibes friends.



there's 2 bridges to get into the balcony seats...  

Place is great but the drinking is tough..    Beer tent..  nowhere near the band...  And the beer in the lot enforcement has been tough too..  So use discretion..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2010)

I've heard the lot cops have been outrageous the past few years.  last show I was at SPAC for was Dave Mathews 2001.  They had a beer cage that you couldn't leave with your beer and couldn't see the stage.

I've never really understood what the fuss is about regarding SPAC.  As far as Shed venues go, it ain't all that.  Being walking distance to the hotel and town for after shows is nice though.  Brother's Past on Saturday, Kung Fu on Sunday.  Really wish it was reversed.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2010)

SPAC is OK...   It's no Bethel Woods..  I like it better then Camden or PNC.  Great woods is cool from what i remember.  Merryweather Post and Blossom are nice.  But I like Bethel Woods best.

Having a friend thats a cop there makes it better..  he's a Parks cop..  Says DMB is like their superbowl...  Tons of underage arrests - lots of OT... Nobody get vaca when DMB plays..  
Some guy walked out into the road and got killed 2 weeks ago at the DMB show.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2010)

heard about the death......very sad.


Great Woods also isn't what it once was.  I remember catching Phish shows in the mid 90s.  They basically would let you party until 5 in the morning.  Not so today.

What I don't understand is why is it perfectly acceptable for Football fans to show up at games with RVs, kegs of beer, full on mobile party units without hassle, yet concert goers are treated like criminals.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> What I don't understand is why is it perfectly acceptable for Football fans to show up at games with RVs, kegs of beer, full on mobile party units without hassle, yet concert goers are treated like criminals.



It has to do with blatant drug use and underage drinking..   SPAC is a big park and it's not uncommon to stumble across an 80 year old couple riding bikes or a family picnicking..    Those people get exposed to it and complain... yada yada...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2010)

I've heard Bethel Woods is great.  CMAC I hear is awesome as well.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 15, 2010)

Love Love Love Bethel Woods.  I like the SPAC too.  I like any venue that I'm unlikely to see my students.    Saw a student smoking a joint while walking down Shakedown when the Dead played Nassau this time last year.  Not a good thing.


----------



## dmc (Jun 16, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Love Love Love Bethel Woods.  I like the SPAC too.  I like any venue that I'm unlikely to see my students.    Saw a student smoking a joint while walking down Shakedown when the Dead played Nassau this time last year.  Not a good thing.




HAHA....  I guess all bets are off at SPAC?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 16, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Love Love Love Bethel Woods.  I like the SPAC too.  I like any venue that I'm unlikely to see my students.    Saw a student smoking a joint while walking down Shakedown when the Dead played Nassau this time last year.  Not a good thing.



You coming to the vibes.  Even maybe just Friday?  The kids these daze do the crazy stuff.


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2010)

DSO at Mtn JAm
New Speedway with Warren


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, Jeff Matson got fat!  But its been about a decade since I've seen him...maybe more.


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2010)

marcski said:


> Man, Jeff Matson got fat!  But its been about a decade since I've seen him...maybe more.



I hear he was snorting H in his Audi in the park too...  jk...

He's got the Jerry thing down...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 17, 2010)

Bob R said:


> You coming to the vibes.  Even maybe just Friday?  The kids these daze do the crazy stuff.




Can't do it Bob...I have to work my summer job.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate respsonsibility.  I was doing no shows, saving money, vacation time a few months ago. I have tickets for 4 shows and waiting for the vibes tickets to come know.  I just can't get away from it.  I am  looking for a DMC smile or I told you so.;-)

At least you are getting a little phish.  Ya know Friday furthur for the Vibes is not till 9pm.


----------



## dmc (Jun 18, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I am  looking for a DMC smile or I told you so



Never ...  

I'd love to hit the vibe but it would mean I'd be away too much this summer...
I'd really like to do Friday night and see Furthur..

Game time decision..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 18, 2010)

Bob R said:


> .  Ya know Friday furthur for the Vibes is not till 9pm.



I'm a tour guide over the summer.  I'll be out of the country.  Wish I could go but I've already committed.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you have told me this at least 5 times.  Enjoy the summer Julie Mccoy.  Love boat reference to the kids.:-o


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I think you have told me this at least 5 times.  Enjoy the summer Julie Mccoy.  Love boat reference to the kids.:-o



And are you the philandering doctor, the suave bartender or the goofy purser, Bob?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 18, 2010)

Purser.  Wanna be a doc though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 18, 2010)

Isaac


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2010)

Two days away from the tour Kick off.  Marcski, JerseyJoey, DHS myself.  Whom else is getting out.  Getting the venues plugged into the Tom Tom this weekend.  Printed map quest maps as guide lines, Tent waterproofed, camping/grilling gear set almost.  I drank almost all the beer I bought for the tour.  Have to restock there.  Ow ya gots my tickets as well.  Front Row to all shows.  All GA


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Two days away from the tour Kick off.  Marcski, JerseyJoey, DHS myself.  Whom else is getting out.  Getting the venues plugged into the Tom Tom this weekend.  Printed map quest maps as guide lines, Tent waterproofed, camping/grilling gear set almost.  I drank almost all the beer I bought for the tour.  Have to restock there.  Ow ya gots my tickets as well.  Front Row to all shows.  All GA



Enjoy!!!
Go lightly!
Kick some ass!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks DMC.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2010)

I may see you guys at the Vibes...  Game time decision..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> I may see you guys at the Vibes...  Game time decision..



I just saw on facebook that Kari has a early bird priced Ticket for sale.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Two days away from the tour Kick off.  Marcski, JerseyJoey, DHS myself.  Whom else is getting out.  Getting the venues plugged into the Tom Tom this weekend.  Printed map quest maps as guide lines, Tent waterproofed, camping/grilling gear set almost.  I drank almost all the beer I bought for the tour.  Have to restock there.  Ow ya gots my tickets as well.  Front Row to all shows.  All GA



I wish, Bob, but I'm not making this weekend's shows....wife is away, I'm solo with the girls.  Perhaps a Nokia show....I prefer that venue to be honest anyway.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2010)

at some point Marski our paths will cross.  DMC love to see ya there.  I have bought and sold back and forth on the vibes.  It cost me extra, but I will be there.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2010)

Bob R said:


> at some point Marski our paths will cross.  DMC love to see ya there.  I have bought and sold back and forth on the vibes.  It cost me extra, but I will be there.



I am definitely looking forward to it, Bob.  Enjoy the shows. You'll be driving through Westchester on your way from NH to Brooklyn....I'll have a cold beer for you...and some fresh blueberries for a pitstop if you're interseted.....PM me.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I just saw on facebook that Kari has a early bird priced Ticket for sale.



yeah.... Saw that... but... Game time.. So i gotta wait...  no problem..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2010)

Scared of NYC and the general area:wink:.  Small town guy.  Coney Island was never in the mix. Taking my daughter to summer camp on Sat.
  I will grab the North East leg. Lowell, Herkimer  ( I like the 90 west ride) maine, Vt  and the Vibes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2010)

No Herkimer for you dmc?  that can't be all that far from Hunter


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope... It's a couple hours away...

AND I got a gig that day... And the next...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2010)

Vermont show cancelled - lame.  Have several friends in the Btown area where this was the only show they planned on hitting.

http://www.furthur.net/


----------



## Vortex (Jun 25, 2010)

I pondered all of this before thinking clearly, still pissed,  The  Strusburg  replacement show will be almost 8 hours without holdiay traffic to get to and my chance of getting tickets is slim and I will be toast after a 6 to 7 hour ride from herkimer to Maine and then strousburg.  8 hour ride for one show no. 8 hour ride for two show yes.

I am in for both Phili shows. 

So I went from 5 summer shows to six.  Just changed my day off.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 25, 2010)

Furthur Rises from the Dead

From The Boston Globe

http://www.boston.com/ae/events/articles/2010/06/25/furthur_rises_from_the_dead/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2010)

You are my hero Bob R :lol:  seriously


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 25, 2010)

Psyched for Brooklyn this weekend. Coney Island and the Dead. Should be a hoot.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> You are my hero Bob R :lol:  seriously



See you in lowell


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 27, 2010)

Great great show. Band was real tight. Can't wait to go again tonight. 2nd set was just killer. Here's the show.


FURTHUR

MCU Park 
Coney Island 
Brooklyn, NY 
6-26-2010




Set 1: 

1. China Cat Sunflower>I Know You Rider 
2. Black Throated Wind 
3. Muly Guly 
4. High Time 
5. Loose Lucy> 
6. Throwing Stones> 
7. One More Saturday Night 

Set 2: 

1. Shakedown Street> 
2. Caution 
3. Jack Straw> 
4. Playin' In The Band> Millenium Jam> 
5. Dark Star(v1)> 
6. St Stephen> 
7. The Eleven> 
8. Dark Star(v2)> 
9. Terrapin Station (Complete)
10. Donor Rap 

Encore:

11. Brokedown Palace


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2010)

Brewers exchange around 4 pm tomorrow is the short term plan.  Yahoo.  My turn is coming.

The more I hear about Herkimer the more I will be getting to the lot early. 1.30 maybe. A long time to just hang out, but prefer that to hanging in traffic.  Grill will be getting good use.

Penns peak on sirius at 7 pm tonight.  It will be on while I pack tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2010)

Will do my best to make it to Brewers around 4ish.  Hope to leave Boston around 3.  If per chance that Vibes ticket arrived in the mail (I know some friends received their's today) I could grab it from you and save postage.  Mike works in Boston....simple enough for me to just drop it off to him.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2010)

killer live stream.....

http://deadvids.com/dv


----------



## marcski (Jun 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> killer live stream.....
> 
> http://deadvids.com/dv



Very cool site, indeed!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 30, 2010)

DHS, no ticket yesterday hoping today and I had the same idea.  I too am leaving Boston at 3 sharp.  We will be at the exchange right around 4 if all goes well.   Can do the phone tag thing. 

I listened to last night on sirius.  I would have liked the Easy wind and Reuben and Cerise for me tonight.  

Black peter sound a little  slow to me. Lost Sailor/ Saint of Cirumstance and Esitmated sounded very good. The Passenger had some jamming I did not expect.  Very good. It was a Bobby fest. A good show, but i am am glad it was not a show I was at.  Looking for the Althea and Peggo O tonight.

Good show.  My turn tonight.


copied set list from Pz

June 29, 2010
Penn's Peak
Jim Thorpe, PA



Set 1:
Jam>
Greatest Story Ever Told>
Promised Land
Reuben and Cerise>
Pride of Cucamonga
Cassidy
Dupree's Diamond Blues
Easy Wind
New Speedway Boogie




Phil Lesh (bass, vocals), Bob Weir (guitar, vocals)
Jeff Chimenti (keys, vocals)
John Kadlecik (guitar, vocals), Joe Russo (drums)
Sunshine Garcia Becker & Jeff Pehrson on vocals  Set 2: Lost Sailor>
Saint of Circumstance
He's Gone
Passenger>
Dancin in the Streets>
Estimated Prophet>
Black Peter
Gimme Some Lovin'
Turn On Your Lovelight

Donor Rap
E: Revolution





See/Submit


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2010)

I was happy to hear them get Lovelight out of the way.  That is the one Pig Pen song Bobby sings that makes me want to cringe.

Still some fairly heavy hitters and tunes I love they've yet to play:

Sugaree, Stella Blue, Wharf Rat, Half Step, Foolish Heart, Hell in a Bucket, Casey Jones


----------



## Vortex (Jun 30, 2010)

vibes ticket in hand DHS.  Will brign with me.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 1, 2010)

Good show.  some repeats.  A new Phil song.  Deal was hot. Got to see DHS.  I played Dead head and forgot the ticket.   Big hastle getting into the place due to traffic.  Really was nice to be in bed before I was the night before.   Caught  the encore from the parking garage and booked.

Hard to go from work to a show these days for me.  I helped close the he month and I drove up. Did not have my head clear till I left the show. Herkimer and Nateva I hope to be on my game more.

copied from Pz

Furthur 
Wed. June 30th 
LeLacheur Park, Lowell, MA 

Mississippi Halfstep 
Direwolf 
Friend Of The Devil 
Tennessee Jed 
Deal 
Bertha 
New Minglewood 
Doin' That Rag 
Sugaree 

Set II 

Chinacat Sunflower> 
?New Phil?> 
Slipknot> 
The Other One> 
The Eleven> 
William Tell Bridge> 
Fire On The Mountain> 
The Wheel> 
So Many Roads> 
Playing in the Band 
I know you Rider 

Turn to some one you love and tell them...If somthing happens to me I want to be a donor. 

E: Ripple


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear ya about getting in.  I was all set to head north from Boston at 2:30, be there early and pre-game.  Got a call at 1:30, had to drive up to Kennebunkport due to someone else's screw up.

On the way in I was cursing the 6PM start time as I was stuck in gridlock and could hear the faint sounds of the end of Half Step in the distance.  Didn't get inside til the end of Deal.

Highlight for me was definitely So Many Roads....such a powerful tune.   Thought they sounded great.  Russo is like the pace maker for old Phil and Bob.  Love Mickey and Billy, but they don't have the energy that Joe brings.  John K's playing and singing speaks for itself.....amazing.

The early end time was appreciated though.  Nice to be in bed at midnight even living over an hour away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2010)

wiki for Gelston Castle, LOL

I'm sure it will get edited to and if it does before you all read it; it says half way down the page in bold print.

In the summer of 2010, Phil Lesh left a smoking crater on the Castle Grounds!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordanville,_New_York#Gelston_Castle


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2010)

!) Herkimer

Nice to hang with DHS a bit and his gang. got your text.  Althea did have me smiling.  I admit I left early. No way I was getting stuck there with almost 7 hours to go to get to Maine.  This place is just not set up for large groups and day travelers. It could work for a  festival, but not a day event with one way in and out.  Hung out up top and watched many local fire works displays and some obvious personal celebrations.  Pretty kewl. saranac on tap.  This was the best night of the 3 show I have seen so far.

2) Nateva in Maine

They had their shit together. all the stories of this being and issue were just BS.  Plenty of space very kewl Maine vibe.    Parked in ten min including a car search. shuttel ride and boom at the venue.

You could bring coolers into the compound, but not the field.  Got to sip beer and water at any time.  
Nice hanging with Jersey Joey and Maineskier69.  Enjoyed creek and Susan and D Trucks.

Couple of daze of work/rest and Friday I will be heading to Phili for Sat and Sunday. Nice to have two shows together.

Band was good. Night before a bit better.  I was worn out at the end. Luckily we had some clouds for a good period to keep the tems down a little.

Just a perfect day.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2010)

off to Phili today.


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2010)

Im headed to Long Beach NY to play with my friends on the beach.
We're reprising the double drummers tonight!!! Always a good time..


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2010)

enjoy avoid the thunderboomers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2010)

Have fun in Philly Bob.  They've been hot in PA.  Have some critical friends who went to the Sherman show and said it was A+


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2010)

They had problems crossing the boarder in Canada. Who would have thought.  

Last two nights they have not played to many songs I care about.

I expect an Easy Wind and Cumberland blues tonight.  ie miners in West Virgina. Would not be suprised by a he's gone also due to the miner deaths not to long ago. Maybe a Death don't have no Mercy.  Really think it wil be a stong theme tonight.

Really like to hear the Reuben and Cerise. Played it in Penns peak a week ago tues. Hope it makes it through tonight.  Phili will get the help slip, Franklins, Shakedow and I expect a Dancin in the streets.    They can un load over the weekend, Nothing left to hold back. 5 nights in a row for them. That is hard for them in the heat and dare I say being old.

Phil played 4 nights in a row a few years back.  I remember going Camden to Meriweather.  I was at the two shows prior as well....  Can't remember where and that was work for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2010)

I know they aren't totally 'in control' of their scheduling, but I almost think at this stage in the game, they only should do back to back nights if at the same venue.  I noticed a big time difference in energy level at Herkimer when they played Ohio the night before compared with Lowell where they had the night off.  

Granted there are numerous reasons that can effect the amount of energy the band plays with.  But at Herkimer I definitely think they were just tired because the first set was absolutely rocking; then a way, way long set break followed by a sleepy set (Althea being the notable exception).

of course the big hole in my theory is that they were on Fire at the Sherman at the end of a 4 day run that took them all over the northeast.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2010)

I spoke to a guy in line who made the Columbus ohio to Ny ride.  It was ten hours.  

 I think herkimer rocked.  Some think it is the best they have seen of this band period.  I left mid 2nd set though so I could get to Nateva early which I did.

  I gave up some bobby cheese to see Creek and Susan and Derek on Sunday I know people who left the lot at 7 am Sunday morning.  

I thought they were not as good and got off stage a little earlier than planned in Maine.  Probably casue they wre tired.  That was my take.

lowell did have good energy, but they came from Penns peak.That has to be close to six hours as well.

FWIW the Wallingford show in December still is the best show I have seen them do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2010)

figures, I backed out of Wallingford. :lol: 

goes to show opinions vary.  I think it was the Sage Opener and new tunes at the start of the second set that turned it off a bit for me.  Even found the Terrapin to be lacking the typical fire at the end.  Overall the second set just seemed to be more of a chill on a beautiful hillside experience, where as the first set was more of a dance party.  Liked some of the jams in the first set too.....especially the Mt. Jam teases in Alligator.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2010)

......and so long ago, but seems like yesterday.  



miss ya Jer


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> ......and so long ago, but seems like yesterday.
> 
> 
> miss ya Jer



I'm feeling it too...  Found my MSG 91 PIX....  Also the negatives!  These are scans of the pix...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2010)

*Mann Center, 7/11*

So, we headed over for the show last nite, no tickets, just hanging outside the fence with the other "fuck ticketmaster/Live nation" crowd. It was a beautiful clear nite out, and with a cooler full of beers, fresh watermelon marguerita shooters, Wawa hoagies and some weed, we hung out in the park until the show started. Here's the setlist:

Set 1:
Jam
Feel Like A Stranger
Shakedown Street
Alligator
Money For Gasoline
Magnolia Mountain
Lost Sailor
St Of Circumstance
Midnight Hour

Set 2:
Mountains Of The Moon
St Stephen
Blues For Allah
Terrapin
Terrapin Transit
At A Siding
Terrapin Flyer
Terrapin Refrain
Let It Grow
Morning Dew
Unbroken Chain
The Wheel
Not Fade Away

encore:
Brokedown Palace

Instrumentally strong, the Garcia replacement ain't Garcia, but no one can ever replace him. Shades of Jerry we're heard on "Not fade away". I was pleased with the setlist, I played Shakedown Street and Terrapin on the ride over.......bootlegged cassettes I still have from my college days, so I was stoked to hear a few songs from those albums. Did 4 balloons over the course of the evening, that's always fun. Sound quality from our location was excellent, so we didn't feel like we missed anything not being inside the venue.

Negatives:

For some odd reason there seemed to be a lot of douchebags/douchebaguettes with pitbulls walking back and forth up the hill outside the Mann. WTF, used to be hippies with little stray mixed breeds named Buddha.

Post show, Philly's finest shut down the vendors in the parking lot, so there was slim pickins for T's and mementos. I did manage to get 2 shirts for $39 that caught my eye.
Lastly, I saw 2 beautifully refurbished VW campers/vans. I was checking out a 1969 VW camper poptop, like I had in college. Nicely restored sans bumpers. The buzzkill was when the apparent 20 something owner came walking up, pissing and whining about the show like he's the guru of 'Dead shows. Looked like some asshole on "Jersey Shore".
Even had NJ plates.


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> For some odd reason there seemed to be a lot of douchebags/douchebaguettes with pitbulls walking back and forth up the hill outside the Mann. WTF, used to be hippies with little stray mixed breeds named Buddha.



Sketchy...  People generally don't drag pitbulls around to shows unless they have something to protect..  I start seeing a lot of pitbulls - I go the other direction..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2010)

pit bulls have been the lot scum dog of choice for what seems like a decade now.  Can't stand seing dogs at shows/festivals.  If you're going to go on tour, leave your dog at home.  If you don't have a home, don't have a dog.  period, end of story


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2010)

Phili was a long ride for me, but the shows were solid. Sat was a mix of the previous Sat and Sunday shows in Herkimer and Maine.  The repeats we better on all accounts. Althea twice on a tour does not suck.  Satifaction was really good.

I got the blues for A on Sunday.  Sound was off for the first two songs Sat. The band had issues getting out of the all good festival. other than that no issues or problems.

Plenty of space to park and open area outside and inside the venue.  I was parked by 2.30 each day.  Plenty of BBQ action and good friends.

Many venues will move you along if you don't go into the show.  Dogs in herkimer... we saw a dog fight with flesh being spit out.  Just leave the dogs home or don't come to the show.

Couple weeks off and then on to the vibes.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

I keep hearing awesome things about Neteva.... Damn - wish I could've gone...

Getting my Friday GOTV tickets today...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2010)

All the bull shit about Nateva was exactly that "Bull shit"  Actually there was some farm smell.  .  Went pretty well I thought.

DMC see you at the Vibes. Got an e-mail about prices going up or something like that today. Good timing on your Part  I think  Sat is the price increase.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

Bob R said:


> All the bull shit about Nateva was exactly that "Bull shit"  Actually there was some farm smell.  .  Went pretty well I thought.
> 
> DMC see you at the Vibes. Got an e-mail about prices going up or something like that today. Good timing on your Part  I think  Sat is the price increase.




There's always some sketchiness at these things..  It's unavoidable..  

Only problem with GOTV is I REALLY want to see Mix Master Mike and they won't let people in with day passes...  that sucks..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Many venues will move you along if you don't go into the show.  Dogs in herkimer... we saw a dog fight with flesh being spit out.  Just leave the dogs home or don't come to the show.




wonder if that was the scum bags behind me in line at Herk.  Old Volvo Sedan from VT with 5 punks in it and 2 pit bulls. 

pissed me off that they weren't enforcing the no pet / dog policy.  I almost think venues should invite animal control officers on property to round up dogs.  The pound is probably a better life for these animals than the way they're treated by their owners on lot.


----------



## marcski (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw God Street Wine on Saturday night. Not sure if any of you were into them back in the day, but they totally grooved me.  I used to see them all over the NYC area...they used to play until 3:30 at Nightingale bar on 2nd and 12th street..right across the street from the old 2nd Avenue Deli.   Anyway, I digress....they were in the first H.O.R.D.E eventually signed a record deal but nothing went anywhere and they folded up shop in '99.  They got together last summer for a day and then night set in memory of one of their original fans that died. This year, they announced 2 shows at Gramercy Theater in support of MS. They sold out in pre-sales and they announced 2 more at Irving Plaza this past weekend.

http://www.archive.org/details/gsw2010-07-17.dpa4026.flac16

A lot of fun.  Quality is audience and I don't have much tolerance for that...but they put up sbd's from the Gramercy Shows:

http://www.archive.org/details/gsw2010-07-10

http://www.archive.org/details/gsw2010-07-09

They always were and still remain a really fun band to see. Great vibe...and imho, they cover a lot of ground.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad to see people getting out.

DHS you going to puddleduck on August 6th at the stone church?  Never been there would be a birthday show for me, just saw it. Might be fun.

A week from today I will be sipping domestic canned beer in the lovely city of Bridgeport and could not be any happier.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2010)

hmmmm.......we might be down for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2010)

so, looking back, what do you think Bobby thinks of this gem.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

I love Brent and Billy Cobham in the video...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2010)

and Alphonso Johnson

some serious ass talent in that band.....but man, what a 80s trainwreck tune.  It's right up there with those Jefferson Starship tunes of that era.  

You'd never know that one of the better drummers and bassists that ever picked up those intruments was in that band.


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> and Alphonso Johnson
> 
> some serious ass talent in that band.....but man, what a 80s trainwreck tune.  It's right up there with those Jefferson Starship tunes of that era.
> 
> You'd never know that one of the better drummers and bassists that ever picked up those intruments was in that band.



Wait - thats not Brent..


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd rather remember them like this.,.. haha...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2010)

Brent was in the midnites though

I didn't think it was him either in the vid, but thought who knows, camera angles, make up.

Brent was probably like, screw you Bobby.  Ain't no WAY I'll be caught dead doing the world's most cheesy video.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

Jerry movie...
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/17386/184322


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2010)

Panic killed it last night.  Man do I wish they toured regularly up this way.  

They opened with the tune Pigeons.  Schools dedicated it to the Kings of Leon.  We weren't sure why at the time, but come to find out the night prior the Kings of Leon ended their show after 3 tunes because a pigeon pooped into the bass players mouth.  :lol:

freaking hilarious.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2010)

Truck packed with everything but food.  Getting psyched for the long weekend of music.  Lucky I have a big truck. It looks like I am moving, but i will have one of everything.  

Looks like it may no be a weekend with a bunch of rain either.  Rain is a staple at the vibes. Maybe a thunderboomer on thursday, but nothing major.


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2010)

I may have some family issues to attend to on Friday - It's going to be tough to make this one..  Going to try..


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry DMc.  Hope it goes quickly.

bob


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2010)

So, apparently last night was a total trainwreck.  Bobby was either completely wasted or severely exhausted.

Hopefully he hasn't relapsed into some of the problems he had in 04 dead that lead to the cancellation of the Fall 04 Ratdog tour due to 'exhaustion'......wink, wink, nudge, nudge


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2010)

damn, talk about stumbling and laboring


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2010)

uh oh...  Glad I finished up my stuff today so I could go tomorrow...

Damn.. Thats bad...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2010)

intrawebz rumor suggests he was dosed......hard.

Apparently Phil busted his ballz tonight and said, 'Only drink out of a cup you poured yoursel Bobf'

that makes me feel somewhat relieved that he's not sick/exhausted.  Still worry about a guy partying too hard when in his 60s.  Hell, I've had to leave shows as an attendee when too f'd up; couldn't imagine having to play under the lights in front of a couple thousand people in that condition.


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2010)

Music Never Stopped was pretty perfect compared to this:  :blink::blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2010)

Reports from last night is that Bobby made a total 180 and it was an excellent show.

If so, and the reports he was drugged are true from the night prior, than the man has balls of steel for even making an attempt at staying on stage Wednesday night.

Hopefully Bobr and dmc catch a good one tomorrow.  Last east coast show yes?  They should throw down for sure.


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2010)

All the crap I'm putting up with and accomplishing to get there... they better bring it... haha!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> Music Never Stopped was pretty perfect compared to this:  :blink::blink:



That's pretty gut wrenching to see. Poor guy. I give him all the credit in the world just for staying out there. Almost as if he didn't know what song they were playing or even how to play his guitar or even where he was. Pretty rough to watch. It makes me sad to see him like that. Jerry was like that at a few shows towards the very end. I think it was a Giants Stadium show on the last tour in 95 when the sound guys had Jerry's guitar turned so far down because they wanted to protect him and not let him embarass himself. Guess you can't do drugs every day for 50 years and still be ok.

I so miss the Grateful Dead. Guess it's the time of year to think about what used to be, for me anyway.

Any video from the second night? DMC? Bobr?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2010)

Worcester and MSG announced for November

http://furthur.net/pages/shows.html

hotel room booked for Worcester :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2010)

Last nights show was really good..  I was fully prepared to be "let down"...  But I was not..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jerry


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2010)

Happy BDay Jerry!!

Just spent the morning packing fir the week and listening to the Vibes show..

Holy crap... Probably the best GD renunion type show I've ever seen..   The Terrapin was mind blowing..


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I am back from the weekend.  Tired and worn out, but a great weekend.  Nice to not be rained on for a change.  Quincy Muford was my surprise of the weekend.  Band was pretty good. caught some of that on thursday.  Furthur was solid.  I still like Gelston castle better and the both nights of Phili.  Some felt the Vibes was the best.  All a matter of opinion and the environment around you.  I can tell you they can play Althea.

Dso 1st set on Thursday was fantasic.  2nd set pretty good.  All in all a great festival.  I got up pretty early yesterday and got home around noon. I  slept off and on the rest of the day and then went to bed.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2010)

worcester and msg added in November is a nice little bonus.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like a fun start to West Coast Phish

08/05/10 Greek Theatre, Berkeley, CA
Set I: Possum, Wolfman's Brother, The Divided Sky, Funky Bitch, Kill Devil Falls, Halley's Comet, Sample in a Jar, NICU, Bouncing Around the Room, Run Like An Antelope

Set II: Down With Disease, Free, Alaska, Back On The Train, Maze, Joy, Tweezer, Fluffhead
Encore: Loving Cup> Tweezer Reprise


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2010)

Have to admit when I heard that possum song I was like the f-ck am I doing here, last of my two Phish show career.
To each ...   have fun those getting out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a beer or pee break song for me.  Heard it too many times.


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good start for sure!  Waiting patiently for fall tour dates.. vegas?


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a beer or pee break song for me.  Heard it too many times.



i pee during Time Turns Elastic .... haha...

GD pee break was always Eternity...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> i pee during Time Turns Elastic .... haha...
> 
> GD pee break was always Eternity...



I know why Bobby named that song "Eternity". Because it went on forever. What a bunch of Bobby fluff that was.

Any word on Furthur ticket sales for the 2 at MSG? Hopefully Bobby stays away from the cold medicine.


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I know why Bobby named that song "Eternity". Because it went on forever. What a bunch of Bobby fluff that was.
> 
> Any word on Furthur ticket sales for the 2 at MSG? Hopefully Bobby stays away from the cold medicine.



So it was cold medicine?  

I want to make tee shirts that say "I DOSED BOBBY"


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> So it was cold medicine?
> 
> I want to make tee shirts that say "I DOSED BOBBY"



Supposedly, per Gary Lambert on XM GD Satellite station, Bobby had a bad reaction to a mix of a prescription drug and cold medicine. I guess only Bobby really knows. What Phil said about drinking only what you pour yourself was an attempt at a joke, and that's when the rumors started flying.

Believe what you will about that night. We'll never know the truth.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey JerseyJoey this is tough time for a tour.  Right at the beginning of ski season.

Scotch cold medicine.  Could be a dose though. 2nd set seemed okay.  You don't sober up from drinking in 1.5 hours.


I will be at worcester and probably a few other shows.  I like the small venues.  Its all over now Baby blue.

  I may go to NYC it depends on if other shows pop up closer. Even though is early ski Season its hard to trade a weekend of turns to catch one show.   Like to take the rest of my vacation days on he hill not in parking lot in november.


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Supposedly, per Gary Lambert on XM GD Satellite station, Bobby had a bad reaction to a mix of a prescription drug and cold medicine. I guess only Bobby really knows. What Phil said about drinking only what you pour yourself was an attempt at a joke, and that's when the rumors started flying.
> 
> Believe what you will about that night. We'll never know the truth.



I still want to make the tee shirts...  

"I DOSED BOBBY"  on the front 

And this on the back..


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2010)

Jerry's been gone 15 years now- doesn't seem that long.

_*Jerry Garcia Remembered: The Grateful Dead Live On 15 Years After His Passing*
Rock 'n' roll has always named its own messiahs, its own idols, its own heroes. Jim Morrison was looked at as some kind of shaman, John Lennon is portrayed as a fallen martyr and Eric Clapton has been proclaimed God. But among all those who worship rock stars, Jerry Garcia's fans may just be the most dedicated. For years, they traveled across the country like some kind of gypsy caravan, just so they could hear him play guitar and sing, night after night -- some nights better than others, of course. But every time Garcia walked out onstage, a sizable portion of the audience looked at it as some kind of communion. Garcia's followers collected hundreds of recordings, attempting to listen to every note that he ever plucked. And, perhaps most telling, 15 years after his Aug. 9 death, the simple bumper-sticker proclamation "Miss you, Jerry!" still carries an implied last name: Garcia._
More: http://www.spinner.com/2010/08/04/jerry-garcia-dead-15-year-anniversary/


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

All the years combine
they melt into a dream
A broken angel sings
from a guitar
In the end there's just a song
comes crying like the wind
through all the broken dreams
and vanished years
Stella Blue
When all the cards are down
there's nothing left to see
There's just the pavement left
and broken dreams
In the end there's still that song
comes crying like the wind
down every lonely street
that's ever been
Stella Blue 
I've stayed in every blue-light cheap hotel
Can't win for trying
Dust off those rusty strings just
one more time
Gonna make em shine
It all rolls into one
and nothing comes for free
There's nothing you can hold
for very long
And when you hear that song
come crying like the wind
it seems like all this life 
was just a dream
Stella Blue


----------



## ckofer (Aug 9, 2010)

It was a fun show! 



Bob R said:


> Glad to see people getting out.
> 
> DHS you going to puddleduck on August 6th at the stone church?  Never been there would be a birthday show for me, just saw it. Might be fun.
> 
> A week from today I will be sipping domestic canned beer in the lovely city of Bridgeport and could not be any happier.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 9, 2010)

ckofer said:


> It was a fun show!



Here's a little sample http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6gZZURKizY


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2010)

I have read the Eulogy before, but not Robert's 'letter' to Jerry a year after he left us.

Good stuff.

Miss you (((Jerry)))


Eulogy:

Jerry, my friend,
you've done it again,
even in your silence
...the familiar pressure
comes to bear, demanding
I pull words from the air
with only this morning
and part of the afternoon
to compose an ode worthy
of one so particular
about every turn of phrase,
demanding it hit home
in a thousand ways
before making it his own,
and this I can't do alone.
Now that the singer is gone,
where shall I go for the song?

Without your melody and taste
to lend an attitude of grace
a lyric is an orphan thing,
a hive with neither honey's taste
nor power to truly sting.

What choice have I but to dare and
call your muse who thought to rest
out of the thin blue air
that out of the field of shared time,
a line or two might chance to shine --

As ever when we called,
in hope if not in words,
the muse descends.

How should she desert us now?
Scars of battle on her brow,
bedraggled feathers on her wings,
and yet she sings, she sings!

May she bear thee to thy rest,
the ancient bower of flowers
beyond the solitude of days,
the tyranny of hours--
the wreath of shining laurel lie
upon your shaggy head
bestowing power to play the lyre
to legions of the dead

If some part of that music
is heard in deepest dream,
or on some breeze of Summer
a snatch of golden theme,
we'll know you live inside us
with love that never parts
our good old Jack O'Diamonds
become the King of Hearts.

I feel your silent laughter
at sentiments so bold
that dare to step across the line
to tell what must be told,
so I'll just say I love you,
which I never said before
and let it go at that old friend
the rest you may ignore.

One Year Later, in August 1996, Robert Hunter published this email to Jerry:
Dear JG,

it's
been a year since you shuffled off the mortal coil and a lot has
happened. It might surprise you to know you made every front page in the
world. The press is still having fun, mostly over lawsuits challenging
your somewhat ...umm... patchwork Last Will and Testament. Annabelle
didn't get the EC horror comic collection, which I think would piss you
off as much as anything. Nor could Dough Irwin accept the legacy of the
guitars he built for you because the tax-assessment on them,
icon-enriched as they are, is more than he can afford short of selling
them off. The upside of the craziness is: your image is selling briskly
enough that your estate should manage something to keep various wolves
from various familial doors, even after the lawyers are paid. How it's
to be divided will probably fall in the hands of the judge. An expert on
celebrity wills said in the news that yours was a blueprint on how not
to make a will.

The band decided to call it quits. I think it's a
move that had to be made. You weren't exactly a sideman. But nothing's
for certain. Some need at least the pretense of retirement after all
these years. Can they sustain it? We'll see.

I'm writing this
from England, by the way. Much clarity of perspective to be had from
stepping out of the scene for a couple of months. What isn't so clear is
my own role, but it's really no more problematic than it has been for
the last decade. As long as I get words on paper and can lead myself to
believe it's not bullshit, I'm roughly content. I'm not exactly Mr.
Business.

I decided to get a personal archive together to stick
on that stagnating computer site we had. Really started pouring the
mustard on. I'm writing, for crying out loud, my diary on it! Besides
running my ego full tilt (what's new?) I'm trying to give folks some
skinny on what's going down. I don't mean I'm busting the usual suspects
left and right, but am giving a somewhat less than cautious overview
and soapboxing more than a little. They appointed me webmaster, and I
hope they don't regret it.

There are those in the entourage who
quietly believe we're washed up without you. Even should time and
circumstance prove it to be so, we need to believe otherwise long enough
to get some self sustaining operations going, or we'll never know for
sure. It's matter of self respect. Maybe it's a long shot, but this
whole fucking trip was a longshot from the start, so what else is new?

Your
funeral service was one hell of a scene. Maureen and I took Barbara and
Sara in and sat with them. MG waited over at our place. Manasha and
Keelan were also absent. None by choice. Everybody from the band said
some words and Steve, especially, did you proud, speaking with great
love and candor. Annabelle got up and said you were a genius, a great
guy, a wonderful friend, and a shitty father - which shocked part of the
contingent and amused the rest. After awhile the minister said that
that was enough talking, but I called out, from the back of the church,
"Wait, I've got something!" and charged up the aisle and read this piece
I wrote for you, my voice and hands shaking like a leaf. Man, it was
weird looking over and seeing you dead!

A slew of books have come
out about you and more to follow. Perspective is lacking. It's way too
soon. You'd be amazed at the number of people with whom you've had a
nodding acquaintance who are suddenly experts on your psychology and
motivations. Your music still speaks louder than all the BS: who you
were, not the messes you got yourself into. Only a very great star is
afforded that much inspection and that much forgiveness.

There
was so much confusion on who should be allowed to attend the scattering
of your ashes that they sat around for four months. It was way too weird
for this cowboy who was neither invited nor desirous of going. I said
good-bye with my poem at the funeral service. It was cathartic and I
didn't need an anti-climax.

A surreal sidelight: Weir went to
India and scattered a handful of your ashes in the Ganges as a token of
your worldwide stature. He took a lot of flak from the fans for it,
which must have hurt. A bunch of them decided to scapegoat him,
presumably needing someplace to misdirect their anger over the loss of
you. In retrospect, I think Weir was hardest hit of the old crowd by
your death. I take these things in my stride, though I admit to a rough
patch here and there. But Bob took it right on the chin. Shock was
written all over his face for a long time, for any with eyes to see.

Some
of the guys have got bands together and are doing a tour. The fans
complain it's not the same without you, and of course it isn't, but a
reasonable number show up and have a pretty good time. The insane crush
of the latter day GD shows is gone and that's all for the best. From the
show I saw, and reports on the rest, the crowd is discovering that the
sense of community is still present, matured through mutual grief over
losing you. This will evolve in more joyous directions over time, but no
one's looking to fill your shoes. No one has the presumption.

Been
remembering some of the key talks we had in the old days, trying to
suss what kind of a tiger we were riding, where it was going, and how to
direct it, if possible. Driving to the city once, you admitted you
didn't have a clue what to do beyond composing and playing the best you
could. I agreed - put the weight on the music, stay out of politics, and
everything else should follow. I trusted your musical sense and you
were good enough to trust my words. Trust was the whole enchilada,
looking back.

Walking down Madrone Canyon in Larkspur in 1969,
you said some pretty mindblowing stuff, how we were creating a universe
and I was responsible for the verbal half of it. I said maybe, but it
was your way with music and a guitar that was pulling it off. You said
"That's for now. This is your time in the shadow, but it won't always be
that way. I'm not going to live a long time, it's not in the cards.
Then it'll be your turn." I may be alive and kicking, but no pencil
pusher is going to inherit the stratosphere that so gladly opened to
you. Recalling your statement, though, often helped keep me oriented as
my own star murked below the horizon while you streaked across the sky
of our generation like a goddamned comet!

Though my will to
achieve great things is moderated by seeing what comes of them, I've
assigned myself the task of trying to honor the original vision. I'm not
answerable to anybody but my conscience, which, if less than spotless,
doesn't keep me awake at night. Maybe it's best, personally speaking,
that the power to make contracts and deal the remains of what was built
through the decades rests in other hands. I wave the flag and rock the
boat from time to time, since I believe much depends on it, but will
accept the outcome with equanimity.

Just thought it should be
said that I no longer hold your years of self inflicted decline against
you. I did for awhile, felt ripped off, but have come to understand that
you were troubled and compromised by your position in the public eye
far beyond anyone's powers to deal with. Star shit. Who can you really
trust? Is it you or your image they love? No one can understand those
dilemmas in depth except those who have no choice but to live them. You
whistled up the whirlwind and it blew you away. Your substance of choice
made you more malleable to forces you would have brushed off with a
characteristic sneer in earlier days. Well, you know it to be so. Let
those who pick your bones note that it was not always so.

So here
I am, writing a letter to a dead man, because it's hard to find a
context to say things like this other than to imagine I have your ear,
which of course I don't. Only to say that what you were is more
startlingly apparent in your absence than ever it was in the last
decade. I remember sitting in the waiting room of the hospital through
the days of your first coma. Not being related, I wasn't allowed into
the intensive care unit to see you until you came to and requested to
see me. And there you were - more open and vulnerable than I'd ever seen
you. You grasped my hand and began telling me your visions, the crazy
densely packed phantasmagoria way beyond any **** trip, the demons and
mechanical monsters that taunted and derided, telling you endless bad
jokes and making horrible puns of everything - and then you asked, point
blank, "Have I gone insane?" I said "No, you've been very sick. You've
been in a coma for days, right at death's door. They're only
hallucinations, they'll go away. You survived." "Thanks," you said. "I
needed to hear that."

Your biographers aren't pleased that I
don't talk to them, but how am I to say stuff like this to an
interviewer with an agenda? I sometimes report things that occur to me
about you in my journal, as the moment releases it, in my own way, in my
own time, and they can take what they want of that.

Obviously,
faith in the underlying vision which spawned the Grateful Dead might be
hard to muster for those who weren't part of the all night rap sessions
circa 1960-61 ... sessions that picked up the next morning at Kepler's
bookstore then headed over to the Stanford cellar or St. Mike's to
continue over coffee and guitars. There were no hippies in those days
and the beats had bellied up. There was only us vs. 50's consciousness.
There no jobs to be had if we wanted them. Just folk music and
tremendous dreams. Yeah, we dreamed our way here. I trust it. So did
you. Not so long ago we wrote a song about all that, and you sang it
like a prayer. The Days Between. Last song we ever wrote.

Context
is lost, even now. The sixties were a long time ago and getting longer.
A cartoon version of our times satisfies public perception. Our
continuity is misunderstood as some sort of strange persistence of an
outmoded style. Beads, bell bottoms and peace signs. But no amount of
pop cynicism can erase the suspicion, in the minds of the present
generation, that something was going on once that was better than what's
going on now. And I sense that they're digging for "what it is" and
only need the proper catalyst to find it for themselves. Your guitar is
like a compass needle pointing the strange way there. I'm wandering far
afield from the intention of this letter, a year's report, but this year
wasn't made up only of events following your death in some roughly
chronological manner. It reached down to the roots of everything, shook
the earth off, and inspected them. The only constant is the fact that
you remain silent. Various dances are done around that fact.

Don't
misconstrue me, I don't waste much time in grief. Insofar as you were
able, you were an exponent of a dream in the continual act of being
defined into a reality. You had a massive personality and talent to
present it to the world. That dream is the crux of the matter, and
somehow concerns beauty, consciousness and community. We were, and are,
worthy insofar as we serve it. When that dream is dead, there'll be time
enough for true and endless grief.

John Kahn died in May, same
day Leary did. Linda called 911 and they came over and searched the
house, found a tiny bit of coke and carted her off to jail in shock. If
the devil himself isn't active in this world, there's sure something
every bit as mean: institutional righteousness without an iota of fellow
feeling. But, as I figure, that's the very reason the dream is so
important - it's whatever is the diametric opposite of that. Human
kindness.

Trust me that I don't walk around saying "this was what
Jerry would have wanted" to drive my points home. What you wanted is a
secret known but to yourself. You said 'yes' to what sounded like a good
idea at the time, 'no' to what sounded like a bad one. I see more of
what leadership is about, in the absence of it. It's an instinct for
good ideas. An aversion to bad ones. Compromise on indifferent ones.
Power is another matter. Power is not leadership but coercion. People
follow leaders because they want to.

I know you were often sick
and tired of the conflicting demands made on you by contentious forces
you invited into your life and couldn't as easily dismiss. You once said
to me, in 1960, "just say yes to everybody and do what you damn well
want." Maybe, but when every 'yes' becomes an IOU payable in full, who's
coffer is big enough to pay up? "Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke!"
would be a characteristic reply. Unfortunately, you're not around to
explain what was a joke and what wasn't. It all boils down to signed
pieces of paper with no punch lines appended.

I know what I'm
saying in this letter can be taken a hundred ways. As always, I just say
what occurs to me to say and can't say what doesn't. Could I write a
book about you? No. Didn't know you well enough. Let those who knew you
even less write them. You were canny enough to keep your own self to
yourself and let your fingers do the talking. Speaking of 'personal
matters' was never your shtick.

Our friendship was testy. I
challenged you rather more than you liked, having a caustic tongue. In
later years you preferred the company of those capable of keeping it
light and non-judgmental. I think it must always be that way with
prominent and powerfully gifted persons. I don't say that, for the most
part, your inner circle weren't good and true. They'd have laid down
their lives for you. I'd have had to think about it. I mean, a star is a
star is a star. There's no reality check. If the truth were known, you
were too well loved for your own good, but that smacks of psychologizing
and I drop the subject forthwith

All our songs are acquiring new
meanings. I don't deny writing with an eye to the future at times, but
our mutual folk, blues and country background gave us a mutual liking
for songs that dealt with sorrow and the dark issues of life. Neither of
us gave a fuck for candy coated shit, psychedelic or otherwise. I never
even thought of us as a "pop band." You had to say to me one day, after
I'd handed over the Eagle Mall suite, "Look, Hunter - we're a goddamn
dance band, for Christ's sake! At least write something with a beat!"
Okay. I handed over Truckin' next. How was I to know? I thought we were
silver and gold; something new on this Earth. But the next time I tried
to slip you the heavy stuff, you actually went for it. Seems like you'd
had the vision of the music about the same time I had the vision of the
words, independently. Terrapin. Shame about the record, but the concert
piece, the first night it was played, took me about as close as I ever
expect to get to feeling certain we were doing what we were put here to
do. One of my few regrets is that you never wanted to finish it, though
you approved of the final version I eked out many years later. You said,
apologetically, "I love it, but I'll never get the time to do it
justice." I realized that was true. Time was the one thing you never had
in the last decade and a half. Supporting the Grateful Dead plus your
own trip took all there was of that. The rest was crashing time.
Besides, as you once said, "I'd rather toss cards in a hat than
compose." But man, when you finally got down on it, you sure knew how.

The
pressure of making regular records was a creative spur for a long time,
but poor sales put the economic weight on live concerts where new
material wasn't really required, so my role in the group waned. A
difficult time for me, being at my absolute peak and all. I had to go on
the road myself to make a living. It was good for me. I developed a
sense of self direction that didn't depend on the Dead at all. This
served well for the songs we were still to write together. You sure
weren't interested in flooding the market. You knew one decent song was
worth a dozen cobbled together pieces of shit, saved only by
arrangement. I guess we have a few of those too, but the percentage is
respect ably low. Pop songs come and go, blossom and wither, but we
scored a piece of Americana, my friend. Sooner or later, they'll notice
what we did doesn't die the way we do. I've always believed that and so
did you. Once in awhile we'd even call each other "Mister" and exchange
congratulations. Other people are starting to record those songs now,
and they stand on their own.

For some reason it seems worthwhile
to maintain the Grateful Dead structures: Rex, the website, GDP, the
deadhead office, the studio ... even with the band out of commission. I
don't know if this is some sort of denial that the game is finished, or
if the intuitive impulse is a sound one. I feel it's better to have it
than not, just in case, because once it's gone there's no bringing it
back. The forces will disperse and settle elsewhere. A business that
can't support itself is, of course, no business at all, just a locus of
dissension, so the reality factor will rule. Diminished as we are
without you, there is still some of the quick, bright spirit around. I
mean, you wouldn't have thrown in your lot with a bunch of belly
floppers, would you?

Let me see - is there anything I've missed?
Plenty, but this seems like a pretty fat report. You've been gone a year
now and the boat is still afloat. Can we make it another year? What
forms will it assume? It's all kind of exciting. They say a thousand
years are only a twinkle in God's eye. Is that so?

Missing you in a longtime way.

rh


----------



## Vortex (Aug 13, 2010)

rest of the furthur tour is up.

Worcester and MSG for me.

www.furthur.net


Thursday, 12 August 2010 06:44 

Many Midwest Dead Heads have been calling for some Midwest Furthur shows, and this tour unequivocally answers their requests with a tour-opening trio of shows in Minneapolis, Ames, IA, and St. Louis, followed by two nights in Chicago. The tour-opening show is at the very same venue that the Grateful Dead played on 10/19/71, the night they debuted the new version of the band featuring Keith Godchaux on piano in his first appearance with the Grateful Dead. The tour then moves on to a couple of places Furthur hasn’t yet hit, Reading, PA and Baltimore, MD. The 1st Mariner Arena in Baltimore was previously known as the Baltimore Civic Center, site of six Grateful Dead shows. Most famous amongst those would be 9/17/72, featuring a nearly 40 minute Other One (also one of the best of a year filled with great Other Ones!), and 4/19/82, at which Phil recited Edgar Allen Poe’s “The Raven” during “Space.” The tour ends in very familiar Dead Head terrain: one show at the Worcester Centrum (now DCU Center) followed by two nights at Madison Square Garden, a fitting close to the tour after the band has played so many New York (and area) gigs in the past year.

Mon, Nov 8th - Minneapolis, MN @ Northrop Auditorium 
Tue, Nov 9th - Ames, IA @ Stephens Auditorium 
Thu, Nov 11th - Saint Louis, MO @ Chaifetz Arena 
Fri, Nov 12th - Chicago, IL @ UIC Pavilion 
Sat, Nov 13th - Chicago, IL @ UIC Pavilion 
Sun, Nov 14th - Cincinnati, OH @ U.S. Bank Arena 
Tue, Nov 16th - Reading, PA @ Sovereign Center 
Wed, Nov 17th - Baltimore, MD @ 1st Mariner Arena 
Fri, Nov 19th - Worcester, MA @ DCU Center 
Sat, Nov 20th - New York, NY @ Madison Square Garden 
Sun, Nov 21st - New York, NY @ Madison Square Garden 
TourThu, Sep. 16th - Eugene, OR - Buy Tix
Fri, Sep. 17th - Eugene, OR - Buy Tix
Sat, Sep. 18th - Redmond, WA - Buy Tix
Mon, Sep. 20th - Santa Barbara, CA - Buy Tix
Tue, Sep. 21st - Los Angeles, CA - Buy Tix
Wed, Sep. 22nd - Las Vegas, NV - Buy Tix
Fri, Sep. 24th - Morrison, CO
view all dates>


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2010)

just Worcest here.  Would love to hit MSG as well, but $$$$

I said this during summer tour and I'll say it again.  Their tour manager needs to be fired.  11 shows in 13 nights?  too much to ask of a 70 year old


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2010)

Just blew a wad of cash on a Levon Helm Midnight Ramble... My hero Stanton Moore is playing..

MSG Furthur will be gametime for me..


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2010)

My friends writing after visting 710 last week..

---------------------

The Dark Star over 710 and the Days Between
I happened to be in San Francisco on Sunday, August 8th. Realizing the gravity of the next day, I paid my respects at 710 Ashbury, the place where it all began. Naturally there were many people coming and going, and the Haight was alive with weekend tourists and locals. Even a bluegrass/jug band jammed in a doorway on Haight. As I posed for my photo in front of the hallowed door, I got caught up in conversation with a fellow deadhead, who looked to be about the same age and also was accompanied by a teen-age son. The similarities were pretty funny.
We talked for a few minutes about the old shows we probably saw together; the Nassau Coliseum on Halloween 1979, Radio City 1980 and other Northeast tours. The guy, his name was Hal, said that he listened all the time to Sirius 32 for his Dead fix. That was another thing we had in common. But in many ways the Dead Channel has been Pandora’s Box for me and some of my other Dead Head friends.
A couple of weeks ago I was listening to one of the old concerts that 32 puts on twice a day. On this particular day it was a show from 1969, which featured a vintage Pigpen rap during Lovelight. It was great to listen as Pig took the band down and rapped to the audience for about ten minutes, offering blunt and encouraging lessons in how to make a woman happy and maybe also get a girlfriend. This was classic Grateful Dead, acting as a blues back-up band to their lead singer. It must have been akin to watching a male Irma Thomas or Etta James leading their band through a series of highs and lows. You could almost feel Jerry and the boys smiling and laughing as the Pig touched the audience in ways only he knew how. This show reinforced a statement I heard Etta James make on a NYE 1982 show when she joined the Dead for a rousing version of “Tell Mama”. As the Tower of Power horns roared into the signature hook of that classic, you could Jerry and Bob and Phil slide into a groove, while the drums syncopated in the background.   Etta yelled out a remark: “The Grateful Dead is the baddest American blues band in the world. When you hear the Grateful dead you hear the blues. Hey, How could you have a name like that?” When I listen to that tape I always laugh because I can envision Jerry smiling from ear to ear as the band continued to lay down a groove behind this huge and hugely talented blues woman!
This version of Lovelight that Pig and the Band were laying down on some night in 1969 was emblematic of what the Grateful Dead was all about, and with the death of Pigpen that was about to change dramatically. I’ve heard or read quotes from Garcia saying words to the effect that once Pigpen died then the Dead were free to move on to other musical forms. Pigpen was both a joy and I guess a bit of an anchor. His steadfast adherence to the blues kept the Dead somewhat locked into that genre (and of course cowboy music and jug music). His death freed them to explore new ones. But those psychedelic blues were the Grateful Dead’s calling card, the thing that set them apart from everybody else. When Pig died, obviously so did this epic version of the Grateful Dead.
But at this moment I was enjoying Lovelight and wishing I could be there. But I wasn’t there and never got to experience the Pigpen era. I finally got to see the Dead live in 1976, a full ten years after they began pushing the boundaries of musical time and space. By the time I saw the Dead they were full on into the Blues for Allah/Mars Hotel era, and it was a great time to see the Band. Jerry was still very active and alive, and the band was extremely tight. His exuberance dominated the stage. No matter where he stood he was front and center. The band was fresh off their one-year “gone fishing” hiatus and certainly, the music never stopped. Or at least it seemed that way. Because I had nothing to compare it with, I was immediately entranced by the live Dead I was seeing and hearing in person. I didn’t know any better.
And that is what the Sirius 32 and the dead archive cd’s have done. They have opened our eyes (and ears).
In the middle of the Pigpen radio groove my cellphone rang. My friend Webster was calling to make sure I was hearing this incredible jam session that was four decades old and yet as fresh as anything you could want to hear. We started talking about the old dead shows, the ones we missed out on. And he brought up a salient point. Hearing these old shows really makes it obvious just how much the band had deteriorated by the mid to late 1980’s. And what he said was obviously so true. “Those shows from the 60’s were really raw, but really alive and electric-like nothing they have ever done since then.”  
When you are around someone all the time it is harder to notice the changes that they are going through. But if you leave a neighborhood for a while, when you come back, the changes are instantly obvious. And that’s the way it was with the dead.
Listening to the tapes from the early 1970’s, and especially the great shows from 1973 reveal a very tight, jazzy ensemble that had moved from the psychedelic, electric blues into a groovier and moodier jam. On some of those jams you can hear Jerry take the band down these dark musical corridors, frenetically punctuating the mood with quick guitar riffs over a jazz/blues rhythm section. Keith Godchaux may have been somewhat of a follower in a musical sense, but on some of these jams he really complements Jerry with his tonal attack. A very dark but melodious jam at the end of “Eyes of the World” from February 1973 comes to mind. As the song descends into a prolonged guitar solo, the band follows Jerry through a series of chord changes that clearly illustrates the Dead’s musical versatility. At this moment each member of the band is a jazz virtuoso working his own solo as part of a larger jam. To me it was not the song but the journey after the song that finally brought the band and the audience together into a dramatic China Doll. Once again, do I wish I was there for that one.
 I got my share of good shows, getting a chance to see the dead extensively in 1977,78 and 79. But by winter of 1979 Godchaux’s run with the band was very obviously (at least to me) coming to a conclusion. I hate to say it, but his departure seemed to signal a profound change in the band.
At first the change seemed to energize the Dead. Brent Mydland brought new energy and a new style. More gospel organ, less blues and jazz piano. Brent’s signature runs on the B3 could really energize the crowd and punctuate  a dramatic musical crescendo, as the music style of the dead continued to morph into something else. But by 1985 that something else seemed to be a musical malaise. Although the hit songs of 1987 and ‘89 with Touch of Grey really brought the band to a new level, to me the music had suffered. The musical excellence had become sporadic, with the great shows less frequent. Used to be if you saw the dead three times in a row then you got a great show and two good shows. That was changing. The bad shows were popping up more often.
The 1987 six night stand at the garden produced two memorable shows but sadly, one very forgettable show. As the 1980’s wore on, the bad shows became more frequent. I would love to blame this on Brent, but it was very obviously all on Jerry. One particular show at the Nassau Coliseum illustrated the problem perfectly.
The show started out with a rousing opener and the first set was pretty up-tempo. But by the second set Jerry was fiddling with his amp and his equipment way too much. He continuously walked back to his amp and kept adjusting it, and his guitar, with his back to the audience, for many minutes at a time. The songs were fizzling and the rest of the band appeared to be as frustrated as the crowd. At one point I could almost feel Bobby try to strap the entire band onto his back and pull them through this show that was slipping through their collective grasp. But he couldn’t do it. Jerry was just completely consumed by his technical issues and the show degenerated into a flop.
In 1991 I saw the same thing happen at the Garden during a Garcia show. The encore of “You are My Shining Star” was almost too much to bear. I walked down the stairs that night grumbling to anyone who would listen. Man was I pissed off. Jerry’s energy seemed to be gone and that show was symptomatic.
But, like the naïve sports fan, I refused or could not see the handwriting on the wall. I can’t believe that I didn’t recognize that Mark McGwire had grown into a grotesque giant or that Sammy Sosa could not possibly be this home-run hitting, larger-than-life matinee idol. And I could not believe or even suspect that Jerry Garcia had a huge drug problem. Yes I was aware of his arrest after the Superbowl, and his coma and other issues, but I could not fathom that he was a heroin junkie.
Of course I knew, even enjoyed the fact that the Dead and especially Captain Trips had been some of the pioneers of Furthur; the house band at the Acid Trips. Yes it was drugs, but they were recreational. They were mind expanding but not addicting. The dead were druggies but not drug addicts. At least that is what I told myself. But the evidence was right there, and I am sure many knew it then or could see it then. But not me.
The death of Brent Mydland was a sad coda for what I thought was the Dead’s lost decade, the 1980’s. But as they say, as one door closes another one opens. And the injection of Bruce Hornsby into the mix seemed to re-energize Jerry. I remember going to a  Saturday show at the Garden early in the set of nine shows in September of 1991. The crowd on the street was buzzing about Jack Straw as the possible opener, everybody was jacked up about Hornsby and what he would be bringing to the mix. Well, they didn’t open with Jack Straw, and the crowd let out a collective moan as they cranked into “Feel Like a Stranger,” but the buzz resumed as the band launched into Jack Straw for the second song. And they didn’t let us down. Jerry was beaming and more exuberant than I’d seen him in years; Hornsby was bringing out the competitive and creative juices in the old master. It was a great night. Unfortunately Hornsby had a short shelf-life and the energy dissipated with his departure.
My last show, Highgate Vermont, June 15, 1995, was an eerie harbinger of what was to come. The first set, which was very good, was marred by some gate-crashing ugliness. I heard rumours that people had gotten hurt in the melee. And the problem wasn’t the cops, because the Vermont State Troopers had seemed to be pretty mellow. Things were so chaotic that we didn’t even get close enough to hear Dylan. But Jerry played a pretty good version of Peggy-O and the set was nice. I was looking forward to a rockin’ second set.
But that didn’t happen. With fits and starts that were typical of some of those lousy Nassau Coliseum shows from the 80’s, the band never seemed to find a rhythm and the show fizzled out. It was like a tale of two bands. The one that showed up for the first set was on the money. The band that came on for the second set stole our money. It was such a dispiriting show that I opted not to go to see them at Knickerbocker Arena in Albany and then chose to stay on the beach rather than travel to a hot Meadowlands show in Giants Stadium.
A month later it all became very clear and very sad. I guess many dead heads and people in the know were well aware of Jerry’s problem, and the band’s musical problems were very evident to me, I guess I was just in denial.
But now, standing outside 710, talking to a dead head of my generation, all the good times came flooding back. Yet the reality can’t be denied, and Sirius 32, the Dead Channel, reinforces it every time they dig deep into the archives and pull out one of those masterpieces from the Avalon Ballroom or the Fillmore. As my buddy Webster put it so succinctly, “ Those shows were raw, but the band had such an energy and electricity in those days.” I guess it would have been really something to be able to play at that level for twenty more years, and I am just glad that I got to see some of those great shows in the seventies and a couple of gems from the early 90’s. In life you have to take the bad with the good, and with Jerry Garcia there was so much great that it was hard to believe there could be any bad. When the lights went out at the start of each Grateful Dead show there was that moment of unbelievable potential- the excitement of what was to come. Towards the end, the closing of the show sadly revealed how hard it had become to deliver on that promise. Maybe that was what Hunter was talking about when he wrote “Days Between.”


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a Worcester ticket

For those interested, I've seen the following Phish dates all over 

10-08-10 AUSTIN TX
10-10-10 BROOMFIELD CO
10-11-10 BROOMFIELD CO
10-12-10 BROOMFIELD CO
10-15-10 CHARLESTON SC
10-16-10 CHARLESTON SC
10-19-10 AUGUSTA ME
10-20-10 UTICA NY
10-22-10 PROVIDENCE RI
10-23-10 AMHERST MA
10-24-10 AMHERST MA
10-26-10 MANCHESTER NH
10-29-10 ATLANTIC CITY NJ
10-30-10 ATLANTIC CITY NJ
10-31-10 ATLANTIC CITY NJ


Would've loved to have done the Providence > Amherst run, but will be in Ohio.  Looks like Manchester is it for me.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2010)

Manchester nh. That is pretty easy.

I ordered via Ticket bastard , Ny and Worcester tickets to be safe.

 I ordered via Mo worcester an my buddy did MSG for me, but hedged my bet.  3 out of 10 orders will be filled for Sat MSG 5 out of ten for Sunday . and 8 out of t10 for worcester on Friday according to gdtstoo.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 24, 2010)

making the leap and will see further in reading in november...the 20 minute ride combined with plentiful good seats made the choice easier...figure i'll go in with low expectations so as not to be disappointed


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2010)

Wanna by Jerry's House?

http://www.55elmirador.com/index.html


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Sep 22, 2010)

I was looking for a Chateau, but i need 21 rooms.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2010)

Will one do?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't wanna buy it, just wanna rent it for an hour or two...........


----------



## marcski (Sep 22, 2010)

I met an old mistake, walking down the street, today....


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2010)

marcski said:


> I met an old mistake, walking down the street, today....



that is such a great line...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> that is such a great line...



I didn't want to be mean about it
But I didn't have one good word to say


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2010)

l couldn't find the "what are you listening to now" thread...so I will post this here. As I mature with age, like a fine wine , I appreciate the classics more and more.  The Beatles. I never really listened deep into their repertoire. But, I have to tell you, the Rooftop Concert....fucking awesome.  They were such a fun, good live band!  Covered a lot of ground, too.  Too bad I never was able to see them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone catching the MSG show on Saturday?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2010)

BobR is as far as I know.

Just Worcester this Friday.  Can't wait :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> BobR is as far as I know.
> 
> Just Worcester this Friday.  Can't wait :beer:




Ahhhh, my old show buddy.  I'll get in touch with him.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 15, 2010)

BTW...anybody into Amaduo et Mariam?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 15, 2010)

seeing them in reading tomorrow night at the minor league hockey hall


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 15, 2010)

*Anybody like John Butler Trio?*

saw them at the wellmont theater in nj a few nights before their weekend show open for dave matthews. excellent show. take a taste. http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/s/Pick+Apart/FzNwt


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 16, 2010)

Going Saturday and Sunday. I'll be hooking up with Bobr pregame on Saturday near the Garden. Get a hold of him and you can meet up with all of us.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 16, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Going Saturday and Sunday. I'll be hooking up with Bobr pregame on Saturday near the Garden. Get a hold of him and you can meet up with all of us.



Yes...he mentioned Stout.  I'll be at the gingerman for pregame but will try to head out to see you guys.  I have his number.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 16, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yes...he mentioned Stout.  I'll be at the gingerman for pregame but will try to head out to see you guys.  I have his number.



Yeah, Stout is on 33rd between 6th and 7th. 

Is Gingerman on 36th east of 5th? Is that the right place?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 16, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Yeah, Stout is on 33rd between 6th and 7th.
> 
> Is Gingerman on 36th east of 5th? Is that the right place?



Yes...Just east of 5th.  Right next to the Gallway Hooker.  It's going very crowded so close to MSG, so we opted a few blocks away.


----------



## dmc (Nov 16, 2010)

stout is great - tons of room... Not packed like the other Irish bars in the area...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 16, 2010)

dmc said:


> stout is great - tons of room... Not packed like the other Irish bars in the area...



I like Irish girls, especially the natural redheads. They're yummy.


----------



## dmc (Nov 16, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I like Irish girls, especially the natural redheads. They're yummy.



me too... 

My head spins when I'm in Manhattan...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 16, 2010)

a tuesday night barnraising in berks county:



Set 1
Celebration
Big River
Bertha
Sittin On Top of the World
High on a Mountain
Greatest Story
China Cat
Come Together

Set 2
Playin' in the Band
Colors of the Rain
The Wheel
Uncle John's Band
Let it Grow
Wharf Rat
Help on the Way >
Slipknot
Born Cross Eyed
Franklin's Tower

Encore:
Johnny B. Goode




not too shabby


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2010)

I am heading in with 8 people to the stout I think. A follower this weekend. My buddies are in charge. Still not sure of my travel plans but I will be there. Printing off maps and typing stuff to the tom tom.  gone are the days....:smile:  


Rich no dobt I'll find ya, going with a good sized DNC crowd Friday.  Sat I am just going with the flow. I sent Robbie a few messages, but have not heard back this is not his band so I would guess we won't see him. Thanks for the FB message. 

 I think I am on the floor Sat, in the 200's Sunday. I am on a need to know basis.:dunce:

Worcester... Probaly the irish times first.


 Sat looks tight time wise , but will try and bounce around.  Sunday looks a little more sane with less travel.  

Set list from last night looks good. Althea and Help, slip Franklins all played the last two nights I would think they will make it into the mix this weekend again. I dig this bands Althea big time.

Ow yea way over packed and ret to go.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you know what time you're getting there Bob and Joey?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2010)

Goal is 5.30 ish.  That is when the reservation for dinner is.  I might be just meeting for drinks.  I am tight for time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok...here are my tentative plans.  I'm heading in to Manhattan around noon with the family for a Christmas fair.  I plan on leaving around 3 to drive them home.  I'll jump on a train which will put me in midtown by 5.  I'll try to swing by Stout before I head over to the Gingerman at 6.  

I'll play it by ear too.  I get to see my friends all the time...Bob and Joey, not so much.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 18, 2010)

doing some last minute stuff for tomorrow.  See you on Sat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob

my brother and I will be arriving late to Worcester.  Having dinner at a friends place in town and probably won't roll down till show time.  I'll text you


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

Will be getting into Penn around 2ish. My buds from DC will already be in town. They're training it up and getting into Penn around noon.

We have rooms at the Eventi on 6th. Prolly head down to WO-HOPS for lunch around 3 and then hit up Stout or Gingerman.

Bobr has my cell. We can meet you at Gingerman or Stout, but we will hook up for sure. Maybe hook up around 5 or 6 ish by MSG.

Bobr, leave cell phone on and on vibrate. Stout may be a little loud.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

Be at the irish times I would guess till around 7 and then make my way in.  I am all the way back on the floor on the right. John''s side.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Be at the irish times I would guess till around 7 and then make my way in.  I am all the way back on the floor on the right. John''s side.



We'll stop by Irish Times and try to find you. That place is gonna be crazy. Way too close to MSG. Right outside on 31st. I think Gingerman is a better call, but we'll swing by Irish Times to find you.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

Irish times in worcester with DHS. Still going to the Stout is NYC.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2010)

Irish Times......check.

Not sure what time we'll be downtown.  We're staying at a friends on the outskirt of the city who's doing dinner at her house.  Will probably be 6:30-7


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

I have always found unless you go to the show with someone you never know if you will meet up. Odds are just as good that you see people by chance.  funny with the flurry of texts and e-mails and posts, it like the circuis is in town or something.;-)


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I have always found unless you go to the show with someone you never know if you will meet up. Odds are just as good that you see people by chance.  funny with the flurry of texts and e-mails and posts, it like the circuis is in town or something.;-)



They're selling postcards of the hanging.......


Gotcha on Stout. I'll see ya there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2010)

Bob, No Molly Wee?  


JK...just trying to further confuse the bar scene.  

JJ...are you taking NJ Transit or the Path?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

is the Molly wee the place with all the delicious steamed food?  Dude they are are going to have a beacon attached to me to make sure I don't get lost.  Country boy going to the big city.  Tonight I can do in my sleep.
Our crew for dinner is up to ten. Two good ole tour friends are in.  Very happy. I think we will be squeezed in, but its all good.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Bob, No Molly Wee?
> 
> 
> JK...just trying to further confuse the bar scene.
> ...



Haha. The Wee is where we hang before Ranger games. Was in there Weds nite.

Bob, the place you're thinking about with the steam table is the Blarney Stone. 

Beano, NJ transit out of Ramsey 17.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

So I guess I met you Beano at the Molly wee.  That was a decent place,  Your are right JJ that is the place.  Man that food sucks.  I am not Irish enough.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> So I guess I met you Beano at the Molly wee.



Yep...  First time we ever met.  I think Robbie was there too.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yep...  First time we ever met.  I think Robbie was there too.



Robbie Freeman?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

The very same RF.  I talked to him he is out, but says hi.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> The very same RF.  I talked to him he is out, but says hi.



Small world. Freaky.

Robbie kind of reminds me of you. Not sure why. We can discuss at Stout.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Robbie kind of reminds me of you.



Disagree x10


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 19, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Disagree x10



Both good guys. Both heads. Both cool to hang with. Both travel to shows. Both like beer. 

These are similarities that I cannot ignore. Looking forward to seeing Bobr Saturday (and maybe you as well if the timeline works out).


----------



## Vortex (Nov 20, 2010)

Alligator> Cream Puff War> Althea Mississppi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo Brown Eyed Women> Birdsong> Turn on Your Lovelight Casey Jones (1 hr & 15 minutes) Golden Road to Unlimited Devotion In the Midnight Hour Nobody Girl> China Doll New Speedway Boogie> Mountains of the Moon> A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall Scarlet Begonias> Fire on the Mountain (1hr & 25 minutes) E: Ripple  copied from pz
1st set hot althea was great. china doll and the jam into mtns of the moon were 2nd set high lights for me, On the road in an hour

Nice to see DHS and some of the regulars.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 20, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Alligator> Cream Puff War> Althea Mississppi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo Brown Eyed Women> Birdsong> Turn on Your Lovelight Casey Jones (1 hr & 15 minutes) Golden Road to Unlimited Devotion In the Midnight Hour Nobody Girl> China Doll New Speedway Boogie> Mountains of the Moon> A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall Scarlet Begonias> Fire on the Mountain (1hr & 25 minutes) E: Ripple  copied from pz
> 1st set hot althea was great. china doll and the jam into mtns of the moon were 2nd set high lights for me, On the road in an hour
> 
> Nice to see DHS and some of the regulars.



Wow, what a setlist. Damn. Good for you. Mountains of the Moon is one of my favorites, and you got your Althea. Nice.


I should be getting into Penn about 2:30 now. I'll call ya when we get in. See ya at Stout.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 21, 2010)

My head is still spinning from last night's show.  Unbelievable!  

Set 1: Jam > Help on the Way > Slipknot > Shakedown Street > Jack Straw, El Paso, Wharf Rat > keyboard solo > Two Djinn > Lady with a Fan > Terrapin Station > Terrapin Suite > At a Siding

Set 2: Mountain Song > Jam > Dark Star > The Other One > St. Stephen > The Eleven > Death Don't Have No Mercy > Franklin's Tower, E: One More Saturday Night

Floor seats to boot!    Bobby's Death Don't Have No Mercy was off the hook.  I don't think I'll ever get to see a better show.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Nov 22, 2010)

Great weekend of shows in NYC. Good to see you Bob. Beano, we missed you by a few minutes at Stout before you headed over to Gingerman.

Saturday was awesome, Sunday was pretty awesome too. How about that "Time" last night? Wowza.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 22, 2010)

good time over the three days. Nothing like the energy of NYC.  Sorry it was so quick Beano, but its always hard to meet up at shows. I did not even find JJ until Sunday


----------



## dmc (Nov 22, 2010)

Terrapin....!!!! sweet...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="flashvars"value="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/e82cc228-e255-11df-968d-003048d69c21_11.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/e82cc228-e255-11df-968d-003048d69c21_11.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7492993&searchbar=false&autostart=false"/><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/jwplayer.swf" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=390&width=480&file=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/e82cc228-e255-11df-968d-003048d69c21_11.mp4&image=http://newvideos.xtranormal.com/web_final_lo/e82cc228-e255-11df-968d-003048d69c21_11.jpg&link=http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7492993&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed></object><object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.xtranormal.com/site_media/players/embedded-xnl-stats.swf" width="1" height="1" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2010)

crap:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7492993/


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

Funny...  

So have you guys watched  Restrepo yet?  One of the guys in the flick has a sweet dancing bears tattoo


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2010)

Spring Furthur dates

Will be hitting the Saturday Boston show.  This also helped me settle on dates to visit my parents in Florida.  Gonna catch the Orlando show as well.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sat, Mar 5th 6:00 pm Orpheum Theatre Boston, MA
Sun, Mar 6th 7:30 pm Orpheum Theatre Boston, MA
Tue, Mar 8th 6:00 pm Oakdale Theatre Wallingford, CT
Thu, Mar 10th 6:00 pm Best Buy Theater New York, NY
Fri, Mar 11th 6:00 pm Best Buy Theater New York, NY
Sat, Mar 12th 6:00 pm Best Buy Theater New York, NY
Sun, Mar 13th 6:00 pm Best Buy Theater New York, NY
Tue, Mar 15th 6:00 pm Best Buy Theater New York, NY
Thu, Mar 17th 6:00 pm Patriot Center Fairfax, VA
Fri, Mar 18th 6:00 pm Tower Theater Upper Darby, PA 
Sat, Mar 19th 6:00 pm Tower Theater Upper Darby, PA 
Sun, Mar 20th 6:00 pm Tower Theater Upper Darby, PA
Tue, Mar 22nd 6:00 pm Tower Theater Upper Darby, PA
Wed, Mar 23rd 6:00 pm Tower Theater Upper Darby, PA
Fri, Mar 25th 6:00 pm Radio City Music Hall New York, NY
Sat, Mar 26th 6:00 pm Radio City Music Hall New York, NY
Sun, Mar 27th 6:00 pm Radio City Music Hall New York, NY
Tue, Mar 29th 6:00 pm Broome County Civic Binghamton, NY
Wed, Mar 30th 6:00 pm Petersen Events Center Pittsburgh, PA
Fri, Apr 1st 6:00 pm Hampton Coliseum Hampton, VA 
Sat, Apr 2nd 6:00 pm North Charleston Coliseum Charleston, SC
Sun, Apr 3rd 6:00 pm Fox Theatre Atlanta, GA
Tue, Apr 5th 6:00 pm UCF Arena Orlando, FL
Wed, Apr 6th 6:00 pm Mizner Park Amphitheatre, , Boca Raton, FL


----------



## marcski (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm...Best Buy, (which I believe is the former Nokia Thtr) and even more so Radio City, are certainly venues that would attract my presence more than the MSG shows that I missed this past run.  Also, Mizner Park Ampithtr would be a cool venue....My mom lives near Boca Del Vista...


----------



## Vortex (Dec 13, 2010)

Boston shows are at the end of my winter kids ski vacation break. I will think about it.  I like Wallingford, but that will be a tough one.   Glad I have a few weeks to settle the $$$ of x-mass and make my plan.  My guess is I will do the 3 Boston shows.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 16, 2010)

Explained our plans to my bride.  I am in for all three in Boston.  I married Well.:idea:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2010)

ouch

some stinging remarks from Bill K on Furthur and John K

http://www.glidemagazine.com/hiddentrack/billy-k-smacks-down-furthur/


sorry, I love Warren, but John K is the better fit IMO


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> ouch
> 
> some stinging remarks from Bill K on Furthur and John K
> 
> ...




Bill is awesome - he's a free wheelin' freak..  I agree with him...  I'm in the Warren lead/take the music somewhere crazy  camp...     I really enjoyed Warren with the Dead when Bobby wasn't stepping on his solos. haha...  Also dug joan Osbourne too..

That being said I enjoyed Further..  I enjoy DSO too.   We're all hoping for either DSO or Further at Mountain jam this year.

I'm *TOTALLY STOKED* to see him with Kimock and Porter for the Phish after show in NYC.


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Explained our plans to my bride.  I am in for all three in Boston.  I married Well.:idea:



Count those blessings my friend!


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2010)

I love this from the Billy K interview:
http://www.stateofmindmusic.com/entry/1128/Paddling-Out:-A-Conversation-with-Bill-Kreutzmann/page=1



> _When you're reunited someday with Jerry and the rest of the boys at the Great Gig in the Sky‚ what will be the first song you play?_





> How about "Stella Blue." Then I think "Bertha." "Sugaree"… I like them all. "Turn On Your Lovelight" and "Good Lovin'."


----------



## Vortex (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw the interview on PZ. Kind of a sour grapes statement IMO. furthur Pretty much filled MSG.  Kind of hard to argue with if it works.  Warren has the vocals and great southern sound. I loved the Q, I like Joan. 

 I would put furthur on the same level as the Q. The Dead a few steps lower. (not the GD)  Joe russo rocks.  Young energy.  I like John k period. Its the sound many changed our lives for.  I'll l take John over Warren these days. Never thought I would say that.  Still take Steve K over anyone else alive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree

I read Billy's comments as sour grapes.  John K not a good soloist?  really?  and bashing Furthur's tempo?  Yes, there are slow nights, but Russo drives Phil and Bob way more than Billy and Mickey did recently.

I thought Warren was fantastic with the Dead in 2004.  Thought he was mediocre in 2009.  Probably because they had Jimmy Herring in 2004 to help out with the guitar parts.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 17, 2010)

interesting stuff. iwas more of a garcia/hunter fan more than a dead fan really and stopped going to shows in the late eigthies when jerry started getting weak - it was too upsetting. none of the incarnations of the band ever interested me too much as i always thought there was better things to listen to across many genres. i was always a little dissapointed that bob weir never seemed to reach his potential, i expected him to develop more good stuff along the veins of kingfish and bobby and the midnights etc.  - seeing those bands back in the day broadened my horizons with folks like alfonzo johnson, billy cobham etc. if he built on any of that in the last few decades i certainly missed it...


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> interesting stuff. iwas more of a garcia/hunter fan more than a dead fan really and stopped going to shows in the late eigthies when jerry started getting weak - it was too upsetting. none of the incarnations of the band ever interested me too much as i always thought there was better things to listen to across many genres.



I hear ya... I searched for something new then.   The shows just weren't doing it for me - Jerry was often times a disappointment.  I discovered younger bands like Phish that satisfied my need for musical exploration.  And expanded myself into bluegrass and jazz..

I would trade anything for a chill JGB show..


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 17, 2010)

dmc said:


> I would trade anything for a chill JGB show..



f*ck yea...jerry and merle the pearl back at the tower theatre...how sweet it is


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> f*ck yea...jerry and merle the pearl back at the tower theatre...how sweet it is



Yeah Tower!

mmmmmmm... mellow chill vibe...  great flowing tunes...  R&B celebrations...  Simple tasty jams..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 18, 2010)

kind of a shame that kreutzmann feels the need to be a turd in the punchbowl...i was surprised at how much i liked further...low expectations ftw..i liked them better than any other post-jerry incarnation of the band...thought john k did a fine job ape-ing jerry's lines, but if he wasn't doing that, i don't think he would appeal to me at all as a musician

i thought the GD kicked ass from 89-91, but was always a bigger fan of jgb as opposed to the dead...much more consistent and energetic, right up until the end...better venues too...nothing like jerry at the warfield...waitress service on the floor...ice cold sierras at the set break...fuck and yes...i miss that


----------



## caddis (Dec 23, 2010)

tis the season for one of my all time favorite shows.  I think I will revisit on the way home.   ohhhhh sooo gooooodd   Happy F....ing New Year Ha Ha     I'm sure that hint will help


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 23, 2010)

that third set is a hall of famer


----------



## crank (Dec 25, 2010)

I used to be more of a Jerry fan years ago,  However, I really liked seeing Warren Haynes with the dead.  I felt like he had the ability to take control and steer the band but was forcing more of that role onto others, specifically Weir.  It was not always the best music wise, but created an interesting dynamic and allowed me to hear much more of Weir's playing than I ever did with Jerry.  Plus I love Warren's bluesy, southern rock sound.

Have to admit I have not been to see Further or DSO and don 't have a ton of interest either.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 25, 2010)

dead on MSG network right now.. from philly 89 and radio city. fire on the mountain jam as we speak.


----------



## dmc (Jan 2, 2011)

spring_mountain_high said:


> kind of a shame that kreutzmann feels the need to be a turd in the punchbowl...i was surprised at how much i liked further...low expectations ftw.



I got to meet and talk to Bill last night in NYC...
Told him I agreed with him on Furthur...   He laughed about it...haha...


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2011)

So Bill was really cool... And really engaging... Tried to buy him a beer but he said he got em for free...
Told him he was a jazz influence to me - he dug that.   He generally seemed interested in what I had to say - even though it was 330am and I was staggering... haha..

Great guy!!!  Hurley from Lost was there too - but he seemed to be avoiding people..


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2011)

Pre sale on frontgate today and Mo first day. Many shows only two tickets for Mo.  I am trying pre sale with mo already written up if I need to go to plan B.  We will see. Just Boston for me.  Taking many days off to ski, the vibes weekend and x-mass week again.  time off goes fast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2011)

going to cut back and just do the Orlando show while were on vacation.  Maybe I'll catch more on summer tour.  It's basically $200 a night for the wife and I to go with modest F&B purchases and no hotel.  Getting harder for me to justify doing multiple nights per tour.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking aobut going to see the Hampton show..

4/1 right?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2011)

no luck on the presale.  went to the post office.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 7, 2011)

Bob R said:


> no luck on the presale.  went to the post office.



same here, but didn't bother with MO...was trying for radio city...will try my luck next friday

those presale tickets sure went fast...must not have been too many allotted


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a tease.  Just trying to hedge my bet.  RCMC will be the shows to see of this tour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2011)

I took a break from skiing Pats on Friday to try and score tickets for Orlando.  I only could pull singles, so I'll be going the ticketmaster route when they go on sale.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 11, 2011)

seems right for tonight...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmoPBe_frvM


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 14, 2011)

got 3 for friday night at radio city...never been there before...looking forward to seeing a show there


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2011)

Never been to Radio City as well.  I'm sure it's amazing.  Something about a historic hall that has had so many historic performances inspires all who plays on that stage.  Hopefully someday....

pulled my 2 philzone seats for Orlando in April.  pysched because it means my wife and I get to have 'our kind of fun' for a night while visiting my folks in Florida.


----------



## marcski (Jan 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Never been to Radio City as well.  I'm sure it's amazing.  Something about a historic hall that has had so many historic performances inspires all who plays on that stage.  Hopefully someday....



Radio City is a fabulous hall.  In addition to what you said, it also has beautiful acoustics....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2011)

damn budget!  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 15, 2011)

marcski said:


> Radio City is a fabulous hall.  In addition to what you said, it also has beautiful acoustics....



It's the shti for sure... most bands consider it to be a big gig and blow it..

Saw Phish do a 2 day run there - not the best shows they ever did..   

Was also at one of the pre halloween 1980 shows the GD did..  But - other then being there - I don't remember much.

It's going to be a good time for sure..


----------



## marcski (Jan 15, 2011)

dmc said:


> It's the shti for sure... most bands consider it to be a big gig and blow it..
> 
> Saw Phish do a 2 day run there - not the best shows they ever did..
> 
> ...



Agreed. My bro saw a whole bunch of the '80 run.  I saw String Cheese I think the first time they played there.  They were so psyched to be there, they came out in white tux's with tails, and the keyboard player was up in one of the boxes by the stage for the opening song. Great show.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 15, 2011)

if anyone else is going i'd be glad to meet up and discuss concert safety protocols


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 17, 2011)

dmc said:


> Was also at one of the pre halloween 1980 shows the GD did..  But - other then being there - I don't remember much.
> 
> It's going to be a good time for sure..



my first dead show
http://www.archive.org/details/gd80-10-31.wise.larson.1955.sbeok.shnf

...then we missed the last train from newark back to point pleasant and had to spend the night in newark train station


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2011)

Got a call from a buddy, I am in for one of his 4 tickets for the Friday show at Radio City.  I am psyched.  I think I really only have an interest in seeing them at RCMH this round.  

Anyone else going that night?  Meetup for drinks at the intermission??


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2011)

My buddy I am going with in Boston  has a Sat Boston to trade for a Sat Phili.  Not willing to sell till show night, trying for the trade till the last possible second.


----------



## marcski (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob R said:


> My buddy I am going with in Boston  has a Sat Boston to trade for a Sat Phili.  Not willing to sell till show night, trying for the trade till the last possible second.



Bob, no Radio City for you this go around?  Are we ever going to hook up for a show or some turns?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2011)

RIP Bear 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110313/people_nm/us_owsleystanley


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2011)

marcski said:


> Bob, no Radio City for you this go around?  Are we ever going to hook up for a show or some turns?



I had some RCMC invites, but money and vacation time tight. The 3 Boston shows were solid.  Sunday was not a good a Friday or Sat.

I am pretty sure they will be at the vibes. Bought and paid for that.  I might Grab a couple othres over the summer, but, my Colorado trip the 24 thought the 28th of this month took a bite out of the money and time off issue.

At some point our paths will cross..


edit they just announced the Vibes. furthur is there.

http://www.gatheringofthevibes.com/Home


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 14, 2011)

tour setlists look good so far...looking forward to next friday night

shame about owsley...wonder how long he would made it on his all-meat diet


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2011)

The vibes is going to be sweet this summer great bands playing


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to roll into the Vibes to see Furrther for sure....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2011)

While Furthur would be my preference, wife would rather go Saturday.  Given that I make most of our concert decisions, I'll defer.   Bit easier to do Saturday anyways.  Where we live, catching Friday would require taking time off.

I'm cool with it though.  Never seen Costello, love moe., AOD.  I've enjoyed the McLovins when I've seen them and Janes Addiction will certainly be different.  I'll just have to take a long pee break during Deep Banana Blackout.  Not a fan.


----------



## darent (Mar 15, 2011)

mr stanely, sorry to hear of your passing. you brought such insight with those little tabs


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder if Furthur has plans for other cool things this tour.  Don't know if you all have been paying attention to them playing Abbey Road in Succession this tour.  

Culminated last night on Phil's 71st Bday!!  :beer:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if Furthur has plans for other cool things this tour.  Don't know if you all have been paying attention to them playing Abbey Road in Succession this tour.
> 
> Culminated last night on Phil's 71st Bday!!  :beer:



Awesome. The boys sound great. 

Btw, that was not the last track on Abbey Road.....(although it was not noted on the album covers, both the UK and US releases of Abbey Road, they hid one at the very end after a bit of silence).....I always thought it was strange to do that, but the Beatles were not the only ones who did it...

*Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl,
but she doesn't have a lot to say
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
but she changes from day to day

I want to tell her that I love her a lot
But I gotta get a belly full of wine
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
Someday I'm going to make her mine, oh yeah,
Someday I'm going to make her mine.*


----------



## marcski (Mar 16, 2011)

I am mobile now.....don't see the vid.. Did they play the entire b side last night as what I heard may occur.....?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 16, 2011)

interesting...sounds competent enough...gimmicky though?  

any recos on where to grab a brew and a bite pre-show near radio city?


----------



## marcski (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be at RCMH tomorrow.  Anyone else??


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2011)

Jackstraw, half stop, dark Hollow, staggerlee, on the road again, loser...... Sounds great so far


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard to handle, smokestack, spoonful, to start 2nd set. Birdsong, the other one...eyes, drums, king Solomon's marbles, dear prudence, china cat, rider, not fade away...  Donor Rap, E. Touch


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 26, 2011)

Furthur
Radio City Music Hall
New York, NY
March 25, 2011


First Set:

Jam>
Jackstraw>
Mississippi 1/2 Step>
Dark Hollow
Stagger Lee>Jam>
Supplication Jam Tease>
On the Road Again
Loser
Train In Vain -(Clash Tune)
Might As Well!


Second Set:

Hard to Handle>
Smokestack Lightning>
Spoonful>
Birdsong>
The Other One V1>
Spanish Jam>
The Other One V2>
Eyes Of the world>
Drums>
King Solomons Marbles>
Dear Prudence
China Cat Sunflower>
I Know You Rider>
NFA

Touch


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2011)

on April 20 2011 their movie from the 70s is being played in again should be a great fun night http://www.fandango.com/thegratefuldeadmovieevent_141905/moviephotosposters/256072


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2011)

Scotty said:


> on April 20 2011 their movie from the 70s is being played in again should be a great fun night http://www.fandango.com/thegratefuldeadmovieevent_141905/moviephotosposters/256072



the phish movie is playing that night... There will be no lines so everyone should go.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2011)

http://superballix.com/news.html Phish superbowl of music in fingerlakes NY area


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotty said:


> http://superballix.com/news.html Phish superbowl of music in fingerlakes NY area



I got my tickets... But will have to leave early to play a gig in Long Island on the 4th.. 

Stoked... But i wish they'd stop playing on holiday weekends..


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2011)

Killer Help>Slip


----------



## Vortex (Apr 8, 2011)

Furhur annouced the summer tour today.  bethel, and vibes and maybe, Greatwoods or what ever they call it know for me.  Great woods will be tough, casue i am at the vibes, but I think I am in.  MAn, Jones Beach and Pnc in the mix for others for the North east part.
Mann is Sat of the vibes. I wish I just bought a day ticket for the vibes.


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2011)

Bethel Woods stepping up the game!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 8, 2011)

This will be my first trip the Bethel woods.


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2011)

Bob R said:


> This will be my first trip the Bethel woods.



YEAH BUDDY!!!!  Back in my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2011)

Orlando show was great.  Nice punch to the show.  Bobby was really strong, which was good to see.  

Also was able to catch moe. at the House of Blues in Disney last night.  One of the better moe shows I've seen.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2011)

Bethel mail order went in.  I got mansfield on pre-sale.  I will show up at the Vibes late thursday night or am Friday am.  3 shows.  All I can really make work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

I may try and swing Mansfield.  I'd like to do Bethel, but my wife wants to do Saturday of Vibes to see Costello and Janes Addiction.  Tough to veto as I tend to call the shots on our concert schedule.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 12, 2011)

did pre sale for the mann...got pretty good seats..center orchestra 11th row


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2011)

spring_mountain_high said:


> did pre sale for the mann...got pretty good seats..center orchestra 11th row



I went to the Mann shows last summer. Great place, Lots of lot space to hang. I would be there if I was not at the vibes.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 13, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I went to the Mann shows last summer. Great place, Lots of lot space to hang. I would be there if I was not at the vibes.



it's my local, so it's easy...was designed and built to be the summer home for the phila orchestra so really great sound under the shed


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I may try and swing Mansfield.  I'd like to do Bethel, but my wife wants to do Saturday of Vibes to see Costello and Janes Addiction.  Tough to veto as I tend to call the shots on our concert schedule.



Calender Fail

Thought Bethel was the Saturday of Vibes.

Looks like I'm now in.


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> calender fail
> 
> thought bethel was the saturday of vibes.
> 
> Looks like i'm now in.




paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarty!!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

pretty psyched.  Bethel looks like one of the best Shed set ups around

Any camping within walking distance?  My buddy from Glens Falls will be looking for a spot


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2011)

We booked a room at the super 8. Sorry can't remember the town. I did not do the work.  10 miles away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

Really my only complaint about summer shows is most sheds, like Great Woods for instance, don't have camping or lodging within walking distance.  Where as fall and winter tours are in metro areas.

I don't like driving after shows, even if I'm not partying.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

Problem solved

Jeryl and Roy are allowing camping on Yasgurs for both Phish and Furthur this summer.  Shuttle service provided to the show. Waiting to hear back from Jeryl on the price.


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Problem solved
> 
> Jeryl and Roy are allowing camping on Yasgurs for both Phish and Furthur this summer.  Shuttle service provided to the show. Waiting to hear back from Jeryl on the price.



wow... seems almost too good to be true..  Keep me posted.. It's way closer then crashing at friends...


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

> Thank you all for your interest in camping at Yasgur's Pharm for the Phish Phestival at Bethel Woods. You are all welcome to Max's homestead. We are honored to host you.
> 
> We have very few rules at the pharm. One is have a great time. Another is NO GLASS, NO PETS please. That one is very important to us. Take your garbage out. Bring extra garbage bags. Share. Be respectful.
> 
> ...




hmmmmm.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

I just heard back from Jeryl.  A bit of miscommunication.  He said they're most likely going to offer camping for Furthur, but to check back with them after Phish.  They're probably going to see how much damage 1300 cars full of wooks do to their property before deciding whether or not to bother again.  :lol:

Pretty good deal for Phish.  $50 per person for 3 nights of camping.  I'd be all over that if it wasn't Strangecreek weekend.  

Either way, this will definitely be my plan of they offer camping.  Sounds like a helluva party


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

Was just on the phone with a friend.. We were laughing that it may end up a hardly any sleep weekend..  haha..And my birthday weekend.. so watch out!! 

We still have friends a couple miles aways - but I'd rather stay at Yasgurs.. it's going to rock...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Was just on the phone with a friend.. We were laughing that it may end up a hardly any sleep weekend..  haha..And my birthday weekend.. so watch out!!
> 
> We still have friends a couple miles aways - but I'd rather stay at Yasgurs.. it's going to rock...



Thanks for the text about this DMC.   I am definitely in.  Any details as to when or if we can reserve a spot?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks for the text about this DMC.   I am definitely in.  Any details as to when or if we can reserve a spot?



Jeryl said to get back in touch with him following the Phish concerts


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Jeryl said to get back in touch with him following the Phish concerts



So it's not happening for Phish?


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Jeryl said to get back in touch with him following the Phish concerts



BNYC's talking about the PHish shows..  We haven't spoken about Furthur..  

But now that you mention it,,, Furthur Bethel?  Pretty far from your students..  haha..
Guaranteed to be a total WOOK fest...


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> So it's not happening for Phish?



Yes - PHish first... They see how it goes then Furthur


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> So it's not happening for Phish?



no it's definitely happening for Phish.  I thought you were referring to Furthur.

You can send Jeryl a message on facebook to reserve a spot

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002214325565


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool..



> Roy and I welcome our Phish Phriends to Yasgur's Pharm May 26 - 30 2011.
> 
> RULES OF THE ROAD
> 
> ...


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Yasgu...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQ8gEwAA


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 14, 2011)

f*ck me i'm old, this yields no attraction whatsoever...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2011)

Got my Furthur tix for Bethel.  Section 100.


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Got my Furthur tix for Bethel.  Section 100.



Section 2 for Furthur...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2011)

Yasgur is a go for Furthur

FB message from Jeryl:

Jeryl Abramson
Due to a recent overwhelming demand I guess we will be open for Further. Check back after the Phish show. I can only do one thing at a time. Thanks for the good wishes. Back atcha


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> Cool..




How did you make your reservations?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 17, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> How did you make your reservations?




Nevermind...I'm booked.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Got my Furthur tix for Bethel.  Section 100.



see ya in the lot.


----------



## dmc (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.tristudios.com/

cool...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 19, 2011)

Bob R said:


> see ya in the lot.




Are you staying in the area?

DMC...We should try to set camp up near each other for Phish and Furthur.  What's the layout there?  Is is possible to reserve spots?


----------



## dmc (Apr 19, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Are you staying in the area?
> 
> DMC...We should try to set camp up near each other for Phish and Furthur.  What's the layout there?  Is is possible to reserve spots?



I gotta be honest.. I'm kinda playing it by ear..    as usual..  
I'd love to camp near you guys - just need more clarity on this whole thing..  Otherwise I just show up and deal... haha

But your right.. We should try...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> But your right.. We should try...



I'm less worried about it with the Furthur campers than the Phish campers I guess.  Know what I mean?  I should be getting in around 7ish on Friday night.  Wish I could take off earlier but it's impossible.  Otherwise...you're right.  Going with the flow ain't a bad thing either.


----------



## dmc (Apr 19, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Going with the flow ain't a bad thing either.



the trick is to surrender to the phlow..


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Are you staying in the area?
> 
> DMC...We should try to set camp up near each other for Phish and Furthur.  What's the layout there?  Is is possible to reserve spots?



super 8 or motel 6 about 10 miles away. Coming with a few DNC friends and sitting with some of my NY friends you met at the Hammerstein.  No Robbie. 

i will be in the lot early.   Looking forward to hanging with ya.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2011)

Jersey Joey going to be there?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> Jersey Joey going to be there?



Possibly. Working on it.

Should I drag Donnie along?


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Possibly. Working on it.
> 
> Should I drag Donnie along?



Donnie Osmond? 

Sure!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> Donnie Osmond?
> 
> Sure!



Yeah, him. Haha.

Hope to make it.


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> the trick is to surrender to the phlow..




Great jam. I love the way they were all totally Page's backup band for his solo.  And the total Jazz quartet to boot!


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2011)

just picked up tickets for Phil at the Levon Helm Ramble June 17th.... STOKED!!


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2011)

DSO tonight in keene and Hampton on Sat. I am in forth both, anyone else grabbing a show.  The Sunday Acoustic show in Plymouth NH sounds fun too, but not in the cards.

Boston was last night any reviews?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2011)

:-o

http://www.phanart.net/?p=5752



> If you are one of the 1000+ paid reservations for camping at Yasgur’s Farm, you will not be allowed to camp there and need to find a new place to camp immediately. This is real and happening, according to a source close to the events unfolding in Bethel. Fans who arrive on 5/26 will not be allowed to camp at Yasgur’s Farm unless some deal is reached between the owners and the Town of Bethel, but that is far from likely. There are better odds of Phish playing a Disco Biscuits song acapella than a deal being struck.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> :-o
> 
> http://www.phanart.net/?p=5752



According to Jeryl, the issue will be resolved

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002214325565&sk=wall


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> According to Jeryl, the issue will be resolved
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002214325565&sk=wall



Thanks....are you coming down?


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2011)

The whole thing makes me nervous. Even the person we're staying with is nervous about people camping in the yard.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

planning on it for furthur.  phish is strangecreek weekend.  favorite festival, can't miss it


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

Yasgurs off again...  

Have friends headed there now...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 26, 2011)

totally sux

So sorry Rich for any convenience this will end up causing you Beano


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

I think i can help Beano - we're in contact..  
And who knows.. this is a fluid situation..


----------



## dmc (May 30, 2011)

Daaaaaamn that was a barn burner of a weekend...  wow...

Looking forward to Furthur


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2011)

Nice

bummed I won't be catching any Phish this tour.  oh well.  Only show within 5 hours of me is Mansfield and I simply refuse to go there on a work night.  Been caught in a 3 hour line of traffic to get out of there far too many times.

Strangecreek was off the charts as usual.  Thought attendance would be down because of Phish.  Nope, sold out for the first time ever.  They were offering $60 Wormtown tickets this weekend, so can't wait to be back at Camp Keewanee in a little over 3 months :beer:


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2011)

COOL!  Love it that there's enough fans for everything..  How was Jimkata?

The Phish shows didn't feel crowded..  There were lines getting out but we just hung out until they were mellow and took the back entrance out (West Shore Road) and really didn't encounter that much road traffic..  the people that work there are great!!  The scene is sublime..  the locals were stoked!  First time in years they've had a good memorial day weekend.  They say "come on back!"

There were people camping up on Yasgurs - but not that many at all.  Maybe 3 dozen tents from what i could see. 

It felt like a festival


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2011)

Jimkata was good

Other musical highlights were Otis Grove, Goosepimp Orchestra, Kung Fu, Dopapod, Max Creek, Ryan Montbleau

Apparently the set of the weekend was Sister Sparrow.  Everyone walked away saying that gal is going to blow up huge.  By midnight Sunday I was running on fumes, so didn't make that one.

Overall probably caught the least amount of music that I've caught at a Wormtown event.  Probably had to do with the amount of friends I had there.  Was much more social


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2011)

Sounds great!  Looking forward to Mountain Jam this weekend - looking forward to some variety and socializing..  Got a Phish show in Jerze Wednesday then MJam begins Thursday night... stocked..

Also - i think the 3 days of Phish sets up the Furthur shows nicely at Bethel Woods..  By removing some of the local angst towards the crowds..  I hope the Deadheads don't let me down and stay cool...  

I don't really do the friend thing once the show starts I get laser focused...  Tried to find Beano but failed...
I just get to my seats and hunker down..

Had a run it with Antelope Greg on Saturday - we were in the 5th row and he was behind us..  I acknowledges him early and he left me alone..  I had to explain the situation and how there's really nothing that can be done to my peeps..

Trey and I had our special moments Saturday..


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> Trey and I had our special moments Saturday..



I never thought you were one to kiss and tell!


----------



## dmc (May 31, 2011)

marcski said:


> I never thought you were one to kiss and tell!



Dude - we were locked into a three way with another buddy of mine..  At least he let me spit on the glowstick before... well.. never mind..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 2, 2011)

Great time on Saturday.  Parked next to a really nice family that rides at Stowe all winter long.  Found some sweet tasting bloody marys on Shakedown Street.  Show was top 5 for me.  

Sorry we couldn't hook up, DMC.  I shot out of there right after the encore to get a jump on the traffic.  Maybe next time.  

DHS, I ended up camping about an hour away on the Delaware.  Awesome time...better than what I would have had at Yasgurs.  Woke up on Saturday to Coffee, Fruit and Tubing down the river.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad thing worked out okay for you Beano.   What a mess that Yasgurs thing turned out to be.

Would've loved to have been at last nights show.

  :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Glad thing worked out okay for you Beano.   What a mess that Yasgurs thing turned out to be.
> 
> Would've loved to have been at last nights show.
> 
> :beer:





I was there.... Blew my mind..  Shocked my brain.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 16, 2011)

Never  posted in this thread, my lady is a jam band girl, not me so much. Been too a couple STS9 and Disco Biscuits shows over the years, but I am happy to report I went to my first Phish show a couple weeks ago at PNC in NJ and it was pretty awesome. I think it was the lady's 17th show, and she put it in her top 3.My buddy's 11th and he said it was either 1st or 2nd. Looking forward to going again someday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

I had about 30 friends at PNC who all said it kicked ass.

So bummed I won't be catching any Phish this summer.  Only show within 2 hours of me was at Great Woods on a Tuesday night and I don't finish work until 8PM on week nights.  So, it wasn't worth it.

I was raised in the jamband scene.  Saw my first Grateful Dead show at 13 years old.  Going to college in VT, Phish was obviously a big thing for me.  I've seen almost 70 shows.  Over 50 of which were between 94 and 98 while in college.  No wonder my GPA wasn't so great. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2011)

This is perfect for anyone near NYC who want to go to Phish Super Ball this summer their is a bus going from one of my favorite Rocksoff,this summer they also have great rock cruises in the Hudson and East Rivers,bus is going to lots of other great concerts too this summer http://rocksoff.com/shows/1365


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 18, 2011)

Old dead head here. Saw GD and nothing but from '76-'83. Now my kids band is playing the Vibes, 7/22 I think it is, friday/teen stage. I'm going friday and saturday, highlights will be Furthur and Janes. I'm more into Primus and Umphreys McGee now, seeing all the Phish stuff, yeah, they're okay too.

my son aaron is the drummer, but he's pretty much quitting after the Vibes and the local Fair. Fun while it lasted, but the kids are 17 now, and their future ain't in jammin', though a few argue that one with me
music
http://www.archive.org/details/TheRemnantsTheLyceum103010

pix from that show. Dave Frankel from Shakedown showed up which was cool. Cool to play "aiko aiko" while watching the slide show. "Hey Bo Diddley" was awesome with a couple dijembe players and my son feeding off each other.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/slideshow/578902846aCKHay

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/2011+Artist+Line+Up


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice matt  :beer:

Unfortunately, my wife and I can only make Saturday for Vibes.  Psyched to see Elvis and Jane's though.  Never seen either, but have always been a fan of their music.

My brother is the Non-profit coordinator for Gathering of the Vibes and I'm friends with a number of the staff there.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 20, 2011)

Will be at the vibes sometime between thursday furthur and am Friday.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 20, 2011)

OK....so I'm booked to stay in Middletown the night of the furthur show at Bethel.  I'll be hitting the lot when it opens.  At Phish we sprung for preferred parking and it was a home run.  Parked right next to the grass and just chilled.  Perfection.  Was able to beat the traffic out following the encoure.  Had the whole show behind us.  Anyhoo....I think we're heading down that route again.   Bob...if you're itching to get to the lot early and your friends are dragging their feet.  I can pick you up at Monticello (I'm assuming that's where you're staying)  I'll keep in touch with DMC via text and FB as he no longer posts here.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 20, 2011)

Will keep in touch. it does sound like we are at the same hotel.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 20, 2011)

re: Furthur; from what I understand, John Kadlecik will be playing with my sons band friday. They'll probably mess him big time when he gets back with Bobby and Phil:smash:


----------



## Vortex (Jun 20, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> re: Furthur; from what I understand, John Kadlecik will be playing with my sons band friday. They'll probably mess him big time when he gets back with Bobby and Phil:smash:




That is pretty amazing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Will keep in touch. it does sound like we are at the same hotel.




No...I'm in Middletown at the Holiday Inn.  A bit "furthur" away from Bethel than you.  I can pick you up.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually don't remember where we are.  Not my job this time.  We can work on it. Maybe caravan in.   With a DNC crew.  Thanks for the offer.  I will look into it today.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2011)

The lot at Bethel is easy to get around.  We can catch up there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2011)

unfortunately, Bethel isn't in the cards for me anymore.  

Hope to try and squeeze in Mansfield.  We'll see.  Might be a summer of no Phish or Furthur for me. 

oh well, still got Saturday of GOTV, Great Bay Music Fest and Wormtown before thoughts turn to skiing


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> The lot at Bethel is easy to get around.  We can catch up there.



I sent midnight and Kabuki you agenda and we can work ours in together.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I sent midnight and Kabuki you agenda and we can work ours in together.




Kabuki!  Sweet.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey...I'm heading to SPAC instead of Bethel.  If anyone wants my Bethel tickets for face value plus ticketmaster, let me know.  Section 100, Row S.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2011)

Check your face book account. I just saw your message.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 1, 2011)

Wish I was catching a show this weekend.  Many years... the fourth of July weekend involved dead music and many miles.  Last year it was the Ny to Maine run with very little rest.  The Foxboro to Buffalo trip was always one of the best through the night rides.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 6, 2011)

Talking to myself here. Anyone going ot PNC" Holmdel NJ."  Thinking about going home from the Vibes via NJ.

edit

 Thinking over. bought a ticket.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 7, 2011)

going to see the Umph next thursday at the Oakdale. They're not at the vibes this year, but i'm glad to catch them close to home. Gonna' be one hurtin' pup friday at work, standing only (250 people??), starts at 9, but that's what God invented coffee for:grin:

http://www.umphreys.com/S2011S/


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2011)

Oakdale is a great venue. I saw Jorma and Jack there when it was the outside rotating spinning venue.  I liked that one a bit more.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2011)

So who is in for Bethel. Dmc?  DHS. Anyone?  Staying in Monticello.  Getting to the hotel around noon on Sat.  Plan on getting the the lot asap. Heard its nasty traffic. I hope the lots open sooner than the 2 hours posted on the web site.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish.  Hopefully I'll have better luck fall tour and catch some shows.  work/family commitments this summer have put the clamp down on my music schedule.  

Have fun.  Super jealous


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2011)

Bethel,mansfield, see you at the vibes on sat and Pnc on the way home. Fall tour.  We'll see.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2011)

Vibes is out to unfortunately


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2011)

Wuss.   jk been there.  Not always easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Wuss.   jk been there.  Not always easy.



ticket bought for Mansfield.  Section 1, row AA, seat 33

I gotta be responsible, but I can't miss all the fun.  See you there


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2011)

I am section 3 about 1/2 way up. I will be in early to mansfield. Probably in the private parking area.

Bethel was outstading. Help Slip,11, Franklins.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, heard Bethel was great.  Buddy of mine has a nice SBD matrix he's mailing me.

I'll probably be arriving at GW around 5.  I'm sure they'll park me at the last spot they let out of the venue at 2:30AM.  That's pretty much been par for the course for me at all the GW shows I've seen lately.  :lol:

I usually never feel good about buying tix from Live Nation because of the fees they charge and that they have their own in house scalping agency 'Tickets Now'.   This purchase was pretty cool though.  They gave me a 'pick my seat' option and had 20th row John K side, 2 seats in from the aisle.  I had not seen that before.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 18, 2011)

Heading up to spac tomorrow....anyone else.  Gonna try to get in some geocaching before.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 20, 2011)

heading down to the mann on saturday...gonna be hot hot hot


----------



## Vortex (Jul 20, 2011)

Thursday hot show in Mansfiled, Friday the Vibes, Sat Vibes, Sunday PNC.  I should have a good sun burn by then.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey, anybody at the Vibes Friday, swing by the teen stage (hall of fame or whatever this year) and say Hi when the Remnants are on...11-11:45 a.m.
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2309577210094366337qDzbJd

I look like this
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2181170970094366337UqtEzE
 although I'll have a different or no hat on

Umphreys was real darn good last thursday...Kung Fu was good, although keyboard was a bit strange.
http://entertainment.webshots.com/slideshow/580544235jblroI

Be advised Primus is starting their Green Naugahyde tour 9-23-11 at the Orpheum (music hall back in the day) in Beantown. Caught them 10-10-10 there, and am going back..11th row this year.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll make an effort.  I will have a white vibes hat on brown shorts, glass short guy.  Really depends if I am awake then which I probably will be.  I hope I get in tonight and can crash by 3 am.    I have lofty goals.:idea:


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 23, 2011)

*great day yesterday*

my kid played in the morning
http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/580595011slAQKP

and we got up front for Trucks/Helm/Furthur
http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/580598562doyZjd


headed back today, but later on. It's freakin' hot...and I saw Max Creek like 4 million times...back in the day:flame:

Oh yeah, wanted to add...Kung Fu was awesome yesterday. Maybe the mix was better, maybe the keyboard hit the right knobs? All I know is, they were great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

Stoops is a mad man behind the keys and Tim Palmeiri is one of my top 5 favorite guitarists out there today.  Kung Fu definitely brings it.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Vibes pix from saturday*

well, the show took a very non-vibelike turn with Elvis Costello and Janes Addiction finishing the main portion of the night off. When Elvis sang the GD's "Roses" in tribute to Jerry it initially set a head to toe shockwave through my body, then had me in tears. I don't drink, do drugs or any of that crap; it was just so damn moving. I guess I really do miss Jerry after all. I remember when he passed, I went numb...then a week later I cried. My wife said "I wondered when THAT (me breaking down) was going to happen."
Gotta' say, Janes (though wrong thread for the following:smash cleared me right out. Goddam surfer landed on my head, crowd went insane, my elbows started flying, drunks felt the pain...and my boy and I maintained our front row view:beer: What a freakin' show:-D
http://entertainment.webshots.com/slideshow/580601106gpNFhN


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2011)

Mattm59.  I went at 11.45 but did not see you caught the end of the set.


Dmc i spent a 1/2 hour in between the vip tent and board looking for you to no avail. sorry bud.


Nice to quickly see DHS and Chris.    It was so hot on Thursday, I had great seats and moved to the lawn for the 2nd set.  That was the coolest temps point of the weekend too.  Heat index 110 at the vibes. Actual field temps was 102 friday upper 90's on Sat during the day.  I am crispy and burnt out.  

Bethel was the best out ot the 4 shows I saw.  PNC and Mansfiled were about the same.  Good show.  Tthe Vibes show was not at the same level.  Probably my mood and the band beat from the heat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2011)

same for me at Great Woods.  20th row John K side.  Spent half the night up on the lawn where the air was at least moving.  Pretty good show.  Most people I've spoken with said the same thing, that Bethel was the best show they saw.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 26, 2011)

that's me walking across the grass with a camera. There's a cover of Watchtower..a GD tune or two,  Curtis Mayfield Ready, and an original or 2. Kids are 17, except the bass player for the day who used to be their teacher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLhYbRf6FH0&feature=autoshare

I'm also heard on the tape, commenting about the foot pedal with Joe (Josh the guitar/singers dad).Cripe I sound like a burnout. The "snacky" pedal was sticking to the bass drum.
Great weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-meerman-scott/grateful-dead-revival_b_915042.html
Great write on Gathering of the Vibes


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

miss ya old friend

16 years gone


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2011)

Sad, it use to bother me more each August 9th.  He's gone and nothings going to bring him back.  

One the bright side I bought DSo tickets for The Wilbur theater for Nov 17th and Concord Nh for Dec 5th.  Will buy Dec 10th for Portland when I get around to it as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2011)

Northeast Fall Tour dates are up.  Can only swing Manchester, but stoked for it.

Thu, Nov 3rd, Verizon Wireless Arena, Manchester, NH
Fri, Nov 4th, Cumberland County Civic Center, Portland, ME
Sat, Nov 5th, Mohegan Sun Arena, Wilkes-Barre, PA
Sun, Nov 6th, Mullins Center, Amherst, MA
Tue, Nov 8th, John Paul Jones Arena, Charlottesville, VA
Thu, Nov 10th, Madison Square Garden, New York, NY
Fri, Nov 11th, Oncenter, Syracuse, NY
Sat, Nov 12th, Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City, NJ
Sun, Nov 13th, HSBC Arena, Buffalo, NY
Tue, Nov 15th, Bryce Jordan Center, State College, PA


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2011)

Manchester, wilkesbarre, U-mass.  Can't do portland, kids football game.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Manchester, wilkesbarre, U-mass.  Can't do portland, kids football game.





got all 3 shows on the pre sale.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2011)

damn, looks like I'm going the ticketmaster route. got tied up during the day today and couldn't check for tix until now.

I'm certainly not worried about Manchester selling out, but I hate dealing with ticketmaster.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2011)

Well the tour starts tomorrow.  I will be there.  Cold rain and snow somewhere in the first couple of days.  Probably arriving just a bit before showtime.  I will hang plenty in Wilkes-berry and u-mass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope you have a good show tomorrow Bob.  I'm skipping out in favor of the Ghosts of Jupiter (formerly Nate Wilson Group) CD release party on Friday night in Dover.  1st tour in a while that I won't be catching at least one Furthur show.   Schedule is too busy to swing both shows and my wife prefers Ghosts, so that's where we will be.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, enjoy.  Waiting on porltland. if school is cancelled then  usually no sporting evetns and I will go to portland. If my son has school and there is a footbll game tomorrow night I will be at the game.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 3, 2011)

this is the oddest tour, travel wise...back and forth across the northeast, no two shows in any city, and no philly area shows??  i would think at their age they'd do a couple one nighters and multi night runs in big cities...thought about wilkes-boro, but 2 hour drive and dropping (at least) a c-note between ticket, tolls, gas and parking (not to mention libations) deterred me...saving my sheckles for skiing and hpoing for a spring tour that brings them a little closer to home as my 'touring' days are long gone


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2011)

Thur. Nov. 3rd, 2011 
Verizon Wireless Arena 
Manchester, NH 

Set 1 
Playing In The Band > 
Cold Rain & Snow 
Cassidy 
Lazy River Road 
Pride of Cucamonga 
Catfish John 
Bertha > 
Good Lovin' 

Set 2 
Shakedown Street > 
Jack Straw 
Bird Song 
Let It Grow > 
The Wheel > 
King Solomon's Marbles 
Black Peter > 
Gimme Some Lovin' > 
Uncle John's Band > 
Playing In The Band 

Donor Rap 
E: Ripple



Tired copied from the PZ.



Phil was amazing during pride of cucamonga. My first time hearing the band do Catfish John. Well done. Phil and John and the back up singers changed sides. The sound was crystal clear. Came on stage around 7.50 played till 11.40. They were hot last night. The engery level was much better than the summer shows I saw, where the temps wore on them IMO. 

Enjoy tonight. They sounded tight already.
put this on Sr board too. Looking forward to PA. Can't make Portland. 
__________________


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice call on the Cold Rain and Snow

glad you caught a good show Bob :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2011)

threads been dormant for sometime.  

No real shows lined up in my near future.  Can't swing Phish in NYC this year.  

Still listening at home.  Any particularly great shows folks have been giving a listen to lately?  I revisited 10-27-79 tonight.  One of my all time faves.  Stellar all around show, but the highlight is definitely Phils intro to the Other One.  Best Evah IMO

http://www.archive.org/details/gd1979-10-27.sbd.fix.miller.98561.flac16


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2011)

If my boss gave me a bonus this year i would have gone to Phish at the Garden for sure always next year i suppose


----------



## marcski (Dec 28, 2011)

Next show on my agenda is probably the boys at the Beacon.


----------



## marcski (Dec 28, 2011)

These will undoubtedly be awesome:

http://www.furthur.net/the-news/281-philfriends-colorado-february

Warren, Jackie Greene and John Scofield...Wowza!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait for vibes, hope temperature be cooler then last summer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2012)

Sad day

http://levonhelm.com/

hope Levon passes quickly and as pain free as possible


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2012)

I got this last night too. Very sad.


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 18, 2012)

God Bless Brother Helm. Thanks for so much.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 18, 2012)

the levon thing is sad.  after the tupac at coachella, do u think we can get jerry back?  would u see a show with a hologram jerry?


----------



## marcski (Apr 18, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> the levon thing is sad.  after the tupac at coachella, do u think we can get jerry back?  would u see a show with a hologram jerry?



No Hologram needed.  Tomorrow night, (4-19-12) @ 600 theaters nationwide at 7 pm (local times) jerry will be on the big screen along with the rest of the boys in, I believe, a first time screening of their 7-18-89 Alpine Valley, Wisc. show.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Love Downhill From Here.  One of the all time best China>Riders


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

http://eventful.com/whiteplains/eve...source=apis&utm_medium=apim&utm_campaign=apic movie of Grateful Dead showing tonight at local movie, be great way to honor all those great musicians


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Downhill From Here.  One of the all time best China>Riders



The movie is from the night after Downhill From Here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> The movie is from the night after Downhill From Here.



Oh, very cool.  I saw Alpine 89 and assumed they were just re-screening Downhill because it had already been remastered and video edited. That whole 3 night run is fantastic. I'd definitely like to "see" the two other nights, especially the 19th.  

Maybe it's not worth the production costs, but I wish they'd release all the "projection screen" shows.  There has to be at least 100 of them.

I'd buy them all just like I have all the View from the Vaults, Downhill From Here etc's......


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh, very cool.  I saw Alpine 89 and assumed they were just re-screening Downhill because it had already been remastered and video edited. That whole 3 night run is fantastic. I'd definitely like to "see" the two other nights, especially the 19th.
> 
> Maybe it's not worth the production costs, but I wish they'd release all the "projection screen" shows.  There has to be at least 100 of them.
> 
> I'd buy them all just like I have all the View from the Vaults, Downhill From Here etc's......



I heard yesterday on GD Sirius that they are going to release one movie /year.  Last year, if you recall, they re-released the Grateful Dead movie.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 24, 2012)

My first show was back in the 70's. in 87 I went on the Spring/Summer tour for awhile. Used to get the taper tickets.  I had my van so parking wasnt an issue. Sure it would cost me some beer and weed and whatever else they wanted. But I got close parking.







I do go to ratdog shows whenever they pass thru. I like bobbie...he's a good boy...


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Downhill From Here.  One of the all time best China>Riders



Check out the April 2,1973 Boston Garden show - my favorite China>Rider


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2012)

Love to see this thread active.

What is your show schedule this summer?

Mine
Dso Boston and Hampton Beach May 25th and 26

Furthur RI  July 5th
Furthur Phil July7th 
Furthur Mcu friday and Sat July 13 & 14

Vibes Friday for Phil and friends.  July 20


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2012)

Phil and friends will be at the Telluride Blues and brews festival  Sept 16th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty weak schedule for me this summer.  Between work and school I've got limited time to catch shows, even the local DSO shows and the like.

I'll be attending Strangecreek per usual this year, but beyond that I haven't a clue.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2012)

Bob R said:


> Love to see this thread active.
> 
> What is your show schedule this summer?
> 
> ...



Impressive summer music schedule, Bob!  I can't get the time like that these days, between kids, work and family commitments etc. When I do get some I tend to spend it going on long bike rides.  I'll probably hit some shows last minute though.  Mountain jam sounds fun this year as usual but we'll see if I can escape.   

I agree....nice to see this thread active.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2012)

marcski said:


> Impressive summer music schedule, Bob!  I can't get the time like that these days, between kids, work and family commitments etc. When I do get some I tend to spend it going on long bike rides.  I'll probably hit some shows last minute though.  Mountain jam sounds fun this year as usual but we'll see if I can escape.
> 
> I agree....nice to see this thread active.



Mountain jam is going to be sweet this year,  i pretty sure i go.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2012)

marcski said:


> Impressive summer music schedule, Bob!  I can't get the time like that these days, between kids, work and family commitments etc. When I do get some I tend to spend it going on long bike rides.  I'll probably hit some shows last minute though.  Mountain jam sounds fun this year as usual but we'll see if I can escape.
> 
> I agree....nice to see this thread active.



You are one of the people that I should have met by now.  Been at the same places enough times.  ckofer,   DMC. jersey Joey,Deadheadskier and Beano are now people I have seen more at shows than on the hill.

I tried to convice DMC about 4 years ago I was done with shows. I showed him.:wink:  One kid at summer camp, one kid off to college.  My summers are opening back up.  Like the normal cycle, more time and less money again.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2012)

So who's into some shows!!?!?!?!

not sure if I can see Furthur at Bethel because I have a drumming gig...

BUT - Phish... Atlantic City/Saratoga/Jones Beach is on the calendar..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2012)

See you at Saratoga and JB!


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> See you at Saratoga and JB!



You going to all 3 SPACs?  I'm staying in town... stoked...
JB will be the 3rd... Have a gig in Masapequa on the 4th...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2012)

dmc said:


> You going to all 3 SPACs?  I'm staying in town... stoked...
> JB will be the 3rd... Have a gig in Masapequa on the 4th...



Private Gig in Massapequa?  I'll be on the third for JB and the 6th for Saratoga.  Staying at the Surf and Spa.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> Private Gig in Massapequa?  I'll be on the third for JB and the 6th for Saratoga.  Staying at the Surf and Spa.




If that the place you can walk to the venue from?  I stayed there once for Phil and Friends.  Great set up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2012)

Bob R said:


> If that the place you can walk to the venue from?  I stayed there once for Phil and Friends.  Great set up.



Yes....we stayed at Holiday Inn, last year for Furthur.  You can walk from the Holiday Inn but we spied this place on the way over to SPAC.  There was a nice vibe going on by the pool so we made a mental note.  When the dates came out, we made reservations before the lottery results came out.  I'm real happy to be staying there.  Where are you staying for SPAC?


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> Private Gig in Massapequa?  I'll be on the third for JB and the 6th for Saratoga.  Staying at the Surf and Spa.



yes.. Private - but you and your family can come as my guest..  Band is playing.. On the water front..  Great time!!  

We're staying at the holiday inn..  I got points there so I scheme free nights...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 7, 2012)

Me and my boys are hitting cmac in july for further. If they get some time off we might even follow them to Philly and Maryland right after.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys catch the announcement about the three Furthur warn up shows at PHil place?

Wish I could go...


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob R said:


> I tried to convice DMC about 4 years ago I was done with shows. I showed him.:wink:  One kid at summer camp, one kid off to college.  My summers are opening back up.  Like the normal cycle, more time and less money again.



If I had a nickel for every friend with kids that said they were "done with shows" - I'd have a buck 380....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 4, 2012)

Phish did not disappoint last night.  It was nice catching up with you, DMC.  See you up in Saratoga!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2012)

So Patwtucket and Phili were really good.  Well really hot too.  Phili had quite a crowd of people going up against Fish in Saratoga.
It was 101 F when I rolled into the Phiil parking lot. We parked in shade and had a shelter, but wow it was hot and the folks out in the sun all day were not doing well.  Last night at meriweather had quite a set list. Althea, Help slip Franklins.....  All the things I thought would have played Sat in Phili.  Work a few days and off the MCU.  Glad all had fun as Fish.


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> Phish did not disappoint last night.  It was nice catching up with you, DMC.  See you up in Saratoga!



Sorry I missed you at SPAC... Usual tour friends gathering cluster F's - herding cats...

SPAC was a riot!!! Well played - crowd stoked... great late night parties...

BOOM!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2012)

Phil will be at the Ramble in woodstock  Sat night after the vibes.


Anyone going to Mcu Friday and Sat?  Can't wait.  Pawtucket was crisp.  Phili was even better, more spacey. Stuff that does not make the set list.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2012)

This Sunday the 15 they play in Bethel NY, I try to go to that show.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> This Sunday the 15 they play in Bethel NY, I try to go to that show.




The Bethel show last summer was the best of the tour IMO.  Beautiful place.

I can't go this year.  Enjoy


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah - like I told you Bob.. Going to miss the Phil Ramble..
Got a gig the night..  Strangely enough... It's at a big party in Woodstock and we are doing our Band set.
Also got a gig the night of the Bethel show....
Up in the air about Vibes for some reason.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 12, 2012)

Bob R said:


> So Patwtucket and Phili were really good.  Well really hot too.  Phili had quite a crowd of people going up against Fish in Saratoga.
> It was 101 F when I rolled into the Phiil parking lot. We parked in shade and had a shelter, but wow it was hot and the folks out in the sun all day were not doing well.  Last night at meriweather had quite a set list. Althea, Help slip Franklins.....  All the things I thought would have played Sat in Phili.  Work a few days and off the MCU.  Glad all had fun as Fish.



sat night at the mann was great, probably the best i've seen this band play...the 2nd set was monstrous, especially the jam>darkstar>caution>st stephen>unbroken chain...dissonant space, jazz, straight-ahead...love russo

this year was a breeze compared to last year...the weather wasn't even close to as bad as last year, when it was 104 at showtime and still 99 when we came out of the show...that no-rain thunderstorm helped out nicely right before they came onstage...also security getting in was night and day...last year they were damn near strip searching folks and caused a huge backup and a near riot...we missed the first 4 songs...this year, walked right in, no line whatsoever


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 21, 2012)

www.search-results.com/web?l=dis&o=1928&q=burton+snowboard+greatful+dead&atb
	

=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D119%3Auid%3Df184d81c77c1b618%3Auc%3D1334745133%3Aq%3Dburton+snowboard+greatful+dead%3Asrc%3Dffb%3Ao%3D1928


----------



## crank (Jul 21, 2012)

Saw Bob Weir with Bruce Hornsby's band and Branford Marsalis last nite at the Vibes.  There were really good and better than I was expecting.  Also saw Phil Lesh and Friends...I had heard Larry Cambell was an excellent player and man he is fantastic!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 21, 2012)

I have alot of "liquid blue's". I like to wear them alot. But ive noticed something  over the years. I get alot of compliments on the shirts but when I wear the "keep it green" shirt for some strange reason people tend to walk up and touch it (as they say nice shirt) usually on the shoulder..

Im working the Syracuse Nationals this weekend and it happened again. lol for some reason I thought of this thread after it happened today...lol


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2012)

Phil and his band crushed the vibes last night...
Barely left us standing.  I can barely walk today... 

Insanely organic American Beauty kind band...   Lots of strings... No keyboard...  5 part harmony..  
Band tributes all over the place...   love love love!!!


07/20/12 (Fri) Gathering of the Vibes @ Seaside Park - Bridgeport, CT 

Set 1: 

Till the Morning Comes 
Gone Wanderin' 
Bird Song 
Cumberland Blues Jam 
Bird Song 
Up On Cripple Creek 
Pride of Cucamonga 
Tell Me Mama Tell Me Right 
Tennessee Jed 
Cumberland Blues 

Set 2: 
St. Stephen > 
The Other One > 
The Wheel > 
Uncle John's Band 
This Wheel's On Fire 
So Many Roads 
Scarlet Begonias > Fire on the Mountain 
I Know You Rider 
E: Shakedown Street 

Lineup: 

Phil Lesh 
Brian Lesh 
Grahame Lesh 
Larry Campbell 
Teresa Williams 
Jackie Greene 
Joe Russo


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2012)

dmc said:


> Phil and his band crushed the vibes last night...
> Barely left us standing.  I can barely walk today...
> 
> Insanely organic American Beauty kind band...   Lots of strings... No keyboard...  5 part harmony..
> ...


 Sounds like Vibes was great, I could make it this year, just read they might move Vibes contract is up with Bridgeport CT. http://www.ctpost.com/local/article/Bridgeport-and-Vibes-ask-Is-it-worth-it-3723904.php


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 22, 2012)

Caught the Mickey Hart band saturday at the Vibes. All I can say is...thank God for Zappa does Zappa and Primus. Mickeys band was good, well okay, but wtf is Mickey doing? 1/2 hour late for a 90 minute set, then malfunctions all over the place, then he's trying to kick over his electronic gizmo thing. 1 dose too many?
anyways, I took pix. Zappa was perfection, Primus had a unique and awesome 2 plus hour set; hit the green stage for a bit and loved Mates of State. Caught Ryan Montbleau and Strangefolk as well. Came to the conclusion that I just like the unique stuff these days.
http://community.webshots.com/user/mattm59


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2012)

I heard Mickey got stuck in 95 traffic....
Just like all the rest of us...  
And how can you blame him for stage gremlins?  If you stacked Grateful Dead shows up that had technical issues - you'd have a big stack...

I enjoyed my Friday night Phil at the Vibes..   
Truly an onspirational set of music..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone tuning in?

just got home from work and glad the shows still on.  lovin' it

http://www.tristudios.com/watch


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2012)

A couple weeks ago Phish's the first letters of Phish's setlist spelled out 'F.U.#.K.Y.O.U.R.F.A.C.E"  and after playing these songs they broke out the song "F*$K YOU FACE"......  Very cool...



Furthur answered back ast night with a setlist that spelled "S.T.E.A.L.Y.O.U.R.F.A.C.E".. and then played "He's Gone"...

Awesome interplay between the 2 bands...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2012)

Live stream from tonight's Phil and Phriends show

http://m.ustream.tv/channel/taperrob


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll be at Roseland on Monday with a few people. Anyone else?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2012)

marcski said:


> I'll be at Roseland on Monday with a few people. Anyone else?



lucky bastard.  have fun!  Looks like you're in for a real treat.

From Phil's website:

*A Third Set for the City That Never Sleeps!*

The Phil Lesh & Friends shows at the Roseland Ballroom this November 11th, 12th and 13th will feature a very special guest for a sure to be memorable third set!


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2012)

Hitting the Cap show on Thursday...


----------



## marcski (Nov 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> lucky bastard.  have fun!  Looks like you're in for a real treat.
> 
> From Phil's website:
> 
> ...



Stanley Jordan came out for the 3rd set. Are we getting the same "special guest" tonight??


----------



## marcski (Nov 12, 2012)

1st set:  w/Stanley Jordan

Direwolf
Friend of the devil 
Loser 
Deal 
Sugaree
Black Peter 
Casey Jones


----------



## marcski (Nov 13, 2012)

marcski said:


> 1st set:  w/Stanley Jordan
> 
> Direwolf
> Friend of the devil
> ...



Set II

Set II
Shakedown 
New Speedway Boogie 
Unbroken Chain 
Elenor Rigby 
Wharf Rat 
Caution 
Death Don't Have No Mercy
Viola Lee Blues
Donor Rap

E
St Stephen 
Satisfaction

Stanley Jordan played the entire show.


----------



## dmc (Nov 13, 2012)

Stairway!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2012)

Great article in the New Yorker

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/11/26/121126fa_fact_paumgarten?currentPage=all


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2013)

Live stream from Furthur's show tonight at Sweetwater in Mill Valley, CA.

http://music.yahoo.com/programs/sweetwater/


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2013)

marcski said:


> Live stream from Furthur's show tonight at Sweetwater in Mill Valley, CA.
> 
> http://music.yahoo.com/programs/sweetwater/



This is by far the best streaming concert I've seen.  Sound and video quality is crisp!  And the boys sound awesome tonight!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2013)

...til my tale is told and done.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.swmh.com/watch


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2013)

Just noticed this thread. Have not read the 166 pages of content... but my thumbnail sketch story goes as so..

Got into Phish in the mid 90s... shows and festival scene soon followed. Saw Ratdog, Phil and JGB/Melvin, DSO and Dead related projects a bunch and came to love all that music.

My favorite jam band since 2001 or so has been Psychedelic Breakfast aka The Breakfast and I have seen something like 120 of their shows. Many of my friends come from these tours and experiences. Breakfast is hard hitting.. Tim Palmieri is a monster/genius on guitar and the other musicians are his equal. There's not much point in going on about it because they don't play many shows anymore and it was what it was and maybe will be again part-time.

Where I live in Northampton has a great music scene fortunately as I'm getting too haggard to tour anymore and I'd rather ski in the winter and only go to occasional festival in the summer.

Always a treat hearing GD or Phish playing at chair lift shacks


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2013)

Love Tim Palmieri.  One of my favorite guitarists and just a super down to earth guy.  I've seen The Breakfast plenty myself and wish they still played as often as they used to, but for whatever reason they never were able to break through in terms of popularity like say a band like moe.   You somewhat need to make it to moe.'s level of popularity to be a sustainable touring act for the long run.  

At least Kung Fu plays fairly often, so I can grab my Palmieri fix a couple of times a year.

As for the Sweetwater shows, IMO those have been the best Furthur shows to date period.  Straight up Fire!  I really hope they shows are released on DVD.  I was completely floored.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 21, 2013)

wish you guys could have seen the dead long ago, you obviously would have appreciated them. 73 at Roosevelt Stadium when they still had the wall of sound, 77 in Englishtown as nuts, and Radio City in 80 acoustic an electric was special. Ahh the good old days...Damn this makes me old!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> wish you guys could have seen the dead long ago, you obviously would have appreciated them. 73 at Roosevelt Stadium when they still had the wall of sound, 77 in Englishtown as nuts, and Radio City in 80 acoustic an electric was special. Ahh the good old days...Damn this makes me old!



I used to work at McIntosh Labs, I had my hands on the wall of sound! Well, probably not, it was before my time. I heard the Dead used to land their helicopter at the plant when visiting, cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm happy to be old enough to have gotten on the bus in 89.  While I know in the grand scheme of GD history, I missed the boat; I certainly caught a lifetime of memories during those 6 yeas I got to see Garcia play.   

I'm sure I know how it feels though to have been around during the peak years of the GD.  I caught about 60 Phish shows during their peak in the mid-90s.  Saw the last Gamehenge, the Halloween White Album, numerous historic shows.  I've got some younger friends who are Phish fans and missed out on those years, who sometimes express to me a bit of jealousy regarding the classic shows I saw "back in the day".  I remind them that you never know when it will end and even today I still get the same butterflies and excitement of anticipation when Big Red walks on stage and plugs in.  So, enjoy the now.


----------



## marcski (Jan 21, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I used to work at McIntosh Labs, I had my hands on the wall of sound! Well, probably not, it was before my time. I heard the Dead used to land their helicopter at the plant when visiting, cool.



I've got some vintage 50 yo Mac tube stuff down in my basement. My parents bought it new in '62!  Amazing stuff...still sounds great and warm nothing like tubes!

My first show was in '82.  I ended up getting in about 70 odd shows...kind of stopped counting at 55.  Oh, I also saw at least a half dozen JGB shows.  My brother saw like 7 of the 10 Radio City shows.   I never really caught the Phish Kool-aid ....Don't get me wrong, I like them and I've seen them a bunch of times over the years but never really got me like the GD.  Saw Phish at Skidmore College Gym back in the day....that was fun!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Tim Palmieri.  One of my favorite guitarists and just a super down to earth guy.  I've seen The Breakfast plenty myself and wish they still played as often as they used to, but for whatever reason they never were able to break through in terms of popularity like say a band like moe.   You somewhat need to make it to moe.'s level of popularity to be a sustainable touring act for the long run.
> 
> At least Kung Fu plays fairly often, so I can grab my Palmieri fix a couple of times a year.



That's awesome figured I'd be the only fan around here (or in most places).. I've seen Kung Fu a couple dozen times mostly when they started playing but there's not enough variation in the shows to keep my interest. Saw Tim play at Bishops in Northampton last week with Alan Evans and Beau Sasser. I enjoy his Zappa tribute band "Z3" with Beau and Bill Carbone too. they're playing at Iron Horse in a week or so.

Probably heading up to Magic Mt on February 2nd as Kung Fu is playing the tavern up there that evening. Should be a fun day all around.

Breakfast will play shows again just probably never constantly touring. RAQ is getting back together so while Stoops is doing that I think Tim Adr and Dangle are going to get up with Jordan and play some Breakfast.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 22, 2013)

FYI: Ryan Montebleau is playing Stowe on February 23rd.  There are still some tix left.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 22, 2013)

BeanoNYC said:


> FYI: Ryan Montebleau is playing Stowe on February 23rd. There are still some tix left.



Is he playing by himself or with the band? A friend of mine just saw him on a jam cruise in costa rica....da lucky rat bastid.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 22, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Is he playing by himself or with the band?.



Whole band.  

http://www.sprucepeakarts.org/ryan-montbleu-band-with-josh-panda-the-hot-damned-sat-feb-23-8pm/


----------



## Vortex (Jan 24, 2013)

Have fun.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 25, 2013)

Come along Bob. It wouldn't be the first time I dragged you to see Ryan Montebleau.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2013)

So much Win!!!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> That's awesome figured I'd be the only fan around here (or in most places).. I've seen Kung Fu a couple dozen times mostly when they started playing but there's not enough variation in the shows to keep my interest. Saw Tim play at Bishops in Northampton last week with Alan Evans and Beau Sasser. I enjoy his Zappa tribute band "Z3" with Beau and Bill Carbone too. they're playing at Iron Horse in a week or so.
> 
> Probably heading up to Magic Mt on February 2nd as Kung Fu is playing the tavern up there that evening. Should be a fun day all around.
> 
> Breakfast will play shows again just probably never constantly touring. RAQ is getting back together so while Stoops is doing that I think Tim Adr and Dangle are going to get up with Jordan and play some Breakfast.



Do you dig Dopapod tuna?  I've caught them a handful of times the past couple of years and they throw down. Apparently Palmieri sat in with them tonight at The Main Pub.


----------



## VDK 01 (Jan 27, 2013)

*vdk 01*



BeanoNYC said:


> Fixed, Damn ... I knew that!  Where are you guys playing for MLK weekend?
> 
> I haven't heard anything about Phish getting back together, that would be sweet!





I'd like to see them play northern vt again, highgate or coventry


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow. That's an old post lol.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 27, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So much Win!!!  :lol:



That's kinda cool. The lead singer seems into it.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 27, 2013)

BeanoNYC said:


> FYI: Ryan Montebleau is playing Stowe on February 23rd.  There are still some tix left.



Can't get up to Stowe, but I did see him this past friday night at City Winery. Nice show. Have a taste.

http://youtu.be/bhV6eP2TnoA


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

Mountain Jam!!! Best LINEUP EVER!!!  
yeah.. I'm stoked..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Mountain Jam!!! Best LINEUP EVER!!!
> yeah.. I'm stoked..
> View attachment 7478



It will be awesome.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Mountain Jam!!! Best LINEUP EVER!!!
> yeah.. I'm stoked..
> View attachment 7478



I may be able to make it this year DMC.  When is your band playing again?  I'll try to head up with some good vibes.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome!!!

We are playing CC's 2/16


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a greally good blog post about the September 1973 horn tour.  On my commute home last night, David Gans played most of the second set from the Pittsburgh show from the 24th on "Today in Grateful Dead History".  I was curious as to who was playing the horns back in 1973 and came up with this: 

http://lostlivedead.blogspot.com/2012/01/horn-tour-september-1973-tour-itinerary.html?m=1


----------



## dmc (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you guys listened to Joe Russo's "Almost Dead"?
Holy crap... this is some gooooooooood stuff...

Start off with this SMOKIN' - Viola Lee!!!!!
https://soundcloud.com/nyctaper/joe-russos-almost-dead-viola


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2013)

Idk if this thread is supposed to focus on Dead related stuff....

but Tim Palmieri (The Breakfast, Kung Fu), Beau Sasser (a shitload of bands) and Bill Carbone (Max Creek) threw down so hard tonight as The Z Three..  All Frank Zappa music shredded.

A SBD should be up soon I'll see if I can post it.


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2013)

Bobby announced a couple of shows with the Ratdog Quartet at Sweetwater.  Bobby, Robyn Sylvester, Jay Lane and Jonathan Wilson. 

http://bobweir.net/tour

I'm assuming they will be streamed.  Doea Sweetwater stream every show??


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2013)

dmc said:


> Have you guys listened to Joe Russo's "Almost Dead"?
> Holy crap... this is some gooooooooood stuff...
> 
> Start off with this SMOKIN' - Viola Lee!!!!!
> https://soundcloud.com/nyctaper/joe-russos-almost-dead-viola



Gotta love that funky version of Viola Lee!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2013)

Do not delay... Watch this NOW!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2013)

watched the Mission in the Rain from that the other night.  really good


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2013)

http://youtu.be/gmoPBe_frvM   Seems right for today.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2013)

Bobby the other night doing Scarlet..
Jackie Greene singing and acoustic - Jay Lane (Primus) on drums  - Wasserman on bass..
Kinda cool because you can really hear Bobby's approach to the rhythm..


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> Bobby the other night doing Scarlet..
> Jackie Greene singing and acoustic - Jay Lane (Primus) on drums  - Wasserman on bass..
> Kinda cool because you can really hear Bobby's approach to the rhythm..



Nice! decent snow happening up there?


----------



## marcski (Feb 13, 2013)

Every day that goes by, I like the Grateful Dead, the surviving members and their music more and more.  That acoustic Scarlet was beautiful.

I heard "Scabbard", the song from Trey's new Album.  Totally Zappaesque!

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=88567500&ac=now


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2013)

Had a chance to talk to Russo at a Bearsville show the other night..
He was drumming on Jesus Christ Superstar.

Told him that the "Almost Dead" band is awesome and I can't wait to see it..
he was stoked...  

Also Gary C who runs mountain jam.. Told him to get Russo's band in there AND also the Jesus Christ Superstar..  he nodded... haha..
Man that was awesome...


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2013)

marcski said:


> I heard "Scabbard", the song from Trey's new Album.  Totally Zappaesque!



Great album!!!


----------



## marcski (Feb 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> Had a chance to talk to Russo at a Bearsville show the other night..
> He was drumming on Jesus Christ Superstar.



I heard about that show on 100.1 over the weekend...sounded great.


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2013)

marcski said:


> I heard about that show on 100.1 over the weekend...sounded great.



It was SICK!!! Geen Ween crushed it too..  As did all the local people like Joey Eppard who sang some of the Jesus parts.. 

Bearsville is amazing..   My favorite place..  Acoustics are sick!  also cool hanging out with Russo..   Talking to Mike Lange about Woodstock..  Donald Fagen smoking butts outside(not at this show but others)..  so gooood...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2013)

Man would I pay big coin to see Ween play again. Unfortunately I think they are done for good.


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Man would I pay big coin to see Ween play again. Unfortunately I think they are done for good.



Agree - awesome band..

 Aaron Freeman didn't come out to the bar at all during the gig...  

Was going to ask him about Ween...  Probably sick of that by now..


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

I have never yet been in this thread. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.thecapitoltheatre.com/event/221653-dose-dead-2-24-71-port-chester/ This Sat. Feb 16. Show starts at 8pm and will be awesome!! A Dose of The Dead show is from Feb 24, 1971. $10 day of show.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.thecapitoltheatre.com/event/221653-dose-dead-2-24-71-port-chester/     
This Saturday a in Port Chester, NY at the Capitol Theatre at 8pm show is only $10. Sounds like an amazing time.    http://www.thecapitoltheatre.com/event/221653-dose-dead-2-24-71-port-chester/


http://www.ticketfly.com/purchase/e...360852499.1&__utmc=1&__utmb=1.2.10.1360852499


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a gig that night.. Otherwise I'd consider it... looks like a blast!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> I have a gig that night.. Otherwise I'd consider it... looks like a blast!!!



Does look like fun, have a great gig DMC.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> I have never yet been in this thread. :lol:




Bout Time my friend.:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2013)

dmc said:


> Agree - awesome band..
> 
> Aaron Freeman didn't come out to the bar at all during the gig...
> 
> Was going to ask him about Ween...  Probably sick of that by now..



probably a good thing he didn't come out to the bar.  Hope he's sober these days......

And I'm sure he'd be down with putting the band back together.  The rest of the guys?  Not so much.  It was kind of a dick move on Aaron's part to break up the band through the media without telling the guys first.  

I'd like to go out on one of Mickey's fishing charter trips someday.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> probably a good thing he didn't come out to the bar.  Hope he's sober these days......



True...  Probably why he didn't come out..

His performance was stellar... Sang some of the Judas parts.  Crushed it...


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2013)

Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood.

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/115236/Interview-Medeski-Scofield-Martin-and-Wood


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood.
> 
> http://www.jambase.com/Articles/115236/Interview-Medeski-Scofield-Martin-and-Wood



Cool.. Love this one..

*In addition to getting tighter, do you think things have taken a different stylistic direction?*

*Scofield*: Looser!
*Martin*: We’ve gotten looser.
*Wood*: The connection is tighter.
*Scofield*: …Because we’re improvising.
*Wood*: We understand each other more and grow together, so as a band, the connection is tighter but it allows us to be freer and make up things in the moment.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone catching and of the Spring Furthur shows? I got Sat Porchester, and Sat Atlantic city.  Booked the room for AC.  Staying with friends for Porchester.


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Anyone catching and of the Spring Furthur shows? I got Sat Porchester, and Sat Atlantic city.  Booked the room for AC.  Staying with friends for Porchester.



It is alive from Sunday River!!  

Not sure, haven't looked yet at the tour.  I am seeing Fishead Stew this week....the two guitarists from the Rads, Dave and Camile, together with some others. Should be good.  

You all should check this out on June 22: The Boston Pops plays the music of Jerry Garcia at Tanglewood with Warren Haynes on guitar (and I'm assuming on vocals as well?).  I already got 4 lawn tix...bringing the whole family.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> It is alive from Sunday River!!
> 
> Not sure, haven't looked yet at the tour.  I am seeing Fishead Stew this week....the two guitarists from the Rads, Dave and Camile, together with some others. Should be good.
> 
> You all should check this out on June 22: The Boston Pops plays the music of Jerry Garcia at Tanglewood with Warren Haynes on guitar (and I'm assuming on vocals as well?).  I already got 4 lawn tix...bringing the whole family.



The The Capitol theater just were all the greats played once, to bad the opened this back up after I move out of Purchase.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Hoping Phish Smmer dates get released this week..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> Hoping Phish Smmer dates get released this week..



Thread hijacker lol.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw the show with Warren and the Boston Pops.  That place is huge and won't sell out.  I think that is father's day weekend.  I usally work a  concession stand at the high school for a track event.   I will see.  Still have not ruled out Mtn Jam, cause of Phil, and maybe vibes if that works out.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Bob R said:


> I Still have not ruled out Mtn Jam, cause of Phil



And some sweet patch skiing...  Looking good for this June!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2013)

I did not know they skied in NY, good info.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Bob R said:


> I did not know they skied in NY, good info.



Only in June...


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

I am going to men jam with a bunch of skies...doubt we will bring our boards though.  Any good mountain biking near Hunter?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

crank said:


> I am going to men jam with a bunch of skies...doubt we will bring our boards though.  Any good mountain biking near Hunter?



I think all the Catskills have mountainbiking in the summer, I know Plattekill does and supposed to pretty extreme from what I hear.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 11, 2013)

crank said:


> I am going to men jam with a bunch of skies...doubt we will bring our boards though.  Any good mountain biking near Hunter?



Loads. My ex maintains trails around in that area.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Loads. My ex maintains trails around in that area.



That is a interesting job, she likes mountain biking LOL.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

crank said:


> I am going to men jam with a bunch of skies...doubt we will bring our boards though.  Any good mountain biking near Hunter?



Tons of MTBing in the northern catskills...

But after I stay up until 4am - I'm not usually down with a MTB ride...


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

Good point dmc.  Will prob bring bike anyway just in case.  I have never been to mtn jam.  Is it like a bluegrass festival in that people bring guitars and such and sit around jamming at their campsites or just hippie drum circles. lol


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

crank said:


> Good point dmc.  Will prob bring bike anyway just in case.  I have never been to mtn jam.  Is it like a bluegrass festival in that people bring guitars and such and sit around jamming at their campsites or just hippie drum circles. lol



There's campground jams going on.. Hippy drum circles too...
It's a good time..  I rage the weekend so I don't do much except hang at the concert...


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

We are renting a house so I will probably bring a beater guitar to pick on when not at the venue.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

crank said:


> We are renting a house so I will probably bring a beater guitar to pick on when not at the venue.




Nice...  I'll keep you posted on jams I hear about.
Staying in Colonels Chair?


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

Idk where the house is.  Would love to jam.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

My buddy from San Fran with Phil last night @ TerrapinXRoads...  SWEEET!!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2013)

Very sweet D.

I am now looking for  a ticket for April 19th in Port Chester Ny.  Stub hub minimum was $220. Looking for a different way than that.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

I backed off the Cap shows... Seemed super expensive.. And I'm in Cali that weekend for a Trey show with my west cost buds...

I'll keep my ears to the ground for you and a face ticket


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2013)

Again thanks, Cali for Trey.  Well done. D.

Yea the tickets are high in  cost.  1 show for the price of 3 deal.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Again thanks, Cali for Trey.  Well done. D.
> 
> Yea the tickets are high in  cost.  1 show for the price of 3 deal.



Going to hold out to see PHil at MJam and Vibes(?) - have they announced?


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> Going to hold out to see PHil at MJam and Vibes(?) - have they announced?




http://lineup.mountainjam.com/
 there's the latest....


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

I know about MJam - was referring to the Vibes...  My annual trip down to CT to catch PHil with my CT crew and wander around buzzed out of my mind looking for BobR.....


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/#


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2013)

No annoucement yet about the Vibes, but they are at All good so I would expect them to make the vibes.  I will buy a day ticket for that.
Mtn Jam, I want to see the daily  schedule and not just who is playing.


----------



## baykon (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> My buddy from San Fran with Phil last night @ TerrapinXRoads...  SWEEET!!!]
> 
> ha...i know that guy (not phil). friend of some friends


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

baykon said:


> ha...i know that guy (not phil). friend of some friends



He's a friend of mine from CT and lives in San Fran now..


----------



## baykon (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> He's a friend of mine from CT and lives in San Fran now..



used to hang every once in a while when he lived back east...this was some years back. friends with some of my ph crew (in fact last time i saw him may have been after nassau '03).


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> I backed off the Cap shows... Seemed super expensive.. And I'm in Cali that weekend for a Trey show with my west cost buds...
> 
> I'll keep my ears to the ground for you and a face ticket



I wanted to go just to be inside that great music historical venue, of the best rock and roll ever.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

baykon said:


> used to hang every once in a while when he lived back east...this was some years back. friends with some of my ph crew (in fact last time i saw him may have been after nassau '03).



Cool...  I've been hanging with that crew at Phish shows since the 3.6.9 show..  Good people!
We probably know a ton of the same people...   cool..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> I know about MJam - was referring to the Vibes...  My annual trip down to CT to catch PHil with my CT crew and wander around buzzed out of my mind looking for BobR.....



Vibes is awesome ,hope they join the line up.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2013)

So much talk about the vibes i bought a weekend camping ticket today.  Loosk like I am out for mtn jam unless  somethign suprising happens.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Bob R said:


> So much talk about the vibes i bought a weekend camping ticket today.  Loosk like I am out for mtn jam unless  somethign suprising happens.



Sorry I think this might be Mountain Jam best selection of performers ever.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

Bob R said:


> So much talk about the vibes i bought a weekend camping ticket today.



I'll be there for my anual Phil in a field Friday fest... 

Phish dates dropped today..  Looks like SPAC July 4th weekend....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'll be there for my anual Phil in a field Friday fest...
> 
> Phish dates dropped today..  Looks like SPAC July 4th weekend....



Vibes announces who performances will be playing this Tuesday.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry I think this might be Mountain Jam best selection of performers ever.



You may be right. If we could get Phil to Play Sat night I would drive out for that.  This will be 7 years in a row for the vibes and 8th overall.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2013)

any of you doods been checking this series out?  i've seen a few and it's pretty good, some live music, then Q & A or discussion...steve parish has been on a alot and he is freaking hilarious...tonight's guests are phil and parish...should be fun...this streaming stuff is mind bogglating...remember when we called the hotline over and over?

http://www.tristudios.com/events/weir-here-special-guest-phil-lesh


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2013)

and this is just too good not to share:


----------



## dmc (Mar 13, 2013)

Bob R said:


> You may be right. If we could get Phil to Play Sat night I would drive out for that.  This will be 7 years in a row for the vibes and 8th overall.



I think MJ is cast in stone now...
Phil on Sunday afternoon/evening..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

http://concerts.livenation.com/even...c_id=aff_BUYAT_97249&camefrom=CFC_BUYAT_97249 Phish new show in Wantagh NY Fri. July 12 at 730pm Jones Beach, I love to see them live.


----------



## dmc (Mar 13, 2013)

I put in for mail order for Jones Beach... Also SPAC..


----------



## dmc (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## marcski (Mar 14, 2013)

Saw these guys last night:   








Had a fun time and the drummer, was amazing:


----------



## dmc (Mar 14, 2013)

Nrps?


----------



## marcski (Mar 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> Nrps?



Fishead Stew.  The guitarists from the Rads, plus Adam Deitch, from Soulive. That guy was great. As was the bass player.

http://tickets.thecuttingroomnyc.com/event/225239-fishead-stew-new-york/


----------



## dmc (Mar 14, 2013)

Adam Deitch = THE SHTI!!!!


----------



## marcski (Mar 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> Adam Deitch = THE SHTI!!!!



He was playing that nice, compact kit too. Very cool!


----------



## dmc (Mar 14, 2013)

marcski said:


> He was playing that nice, compact kit too. Very cool!



Yes... Looks like he uses a 10" tom...  I miss my 10" tom..  My Current live kit on has a 12" mounted..
Little sets are great - I'm all about it right now..


----------



## marcski (Mar 15, 2013)

I just heard the Tribute show for Levon Helm with a ton of artists is on tonight on NYC's ch. 13 at 9.


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> I just heard the Tribute show for Levon Helm with a ton of artists is on tonight on NYC's ch. 13 at 9.



Love for Levon?

Was there... incredible...  I miss Levon sooooo much...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> I just heard the Tribute show for Levon Helm with a ton of artists is on tonight on NYC's ch. 13 at 9
> Thanks, Marc I know what I be watching tonight.:beer::beer::co


----------



## marcski (Mar 15, 2013)

dmc said:


> Love for Levon?
> 
> Was there... incredible...  I miss Levon sooooo much...



Yes.  Love for Levon.  It is Thirteen's fundraising week. Even better is that it is followed up by Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn at 10:30!!

http://www.thirteen.org/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> Yes.  Love for Levon.  It is Thirteen's fundraising week. Even better is that it is followed up by Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn at 10:30
> 
> http://www.thirteen.org/



I got his cd that came out few years ago, very very good stuff. I know I be drinking and maybe smoking something tonight while watching this show.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::c


----------



## marcski (Mar 15, 2013)

This is cool:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 20, 2013)

Beanonyc,  I sent you a message on FB.  2 nights of Phil and Friends makes the Vibes the best Festi option for me.  Glad I bought before the prices went up.  Assmebly of dust and strange folk are both exciting to me. I like to see David Gans too. My hope is the Black crowes are the Sunday Headliner, and Phil and Friends is Friday and Sat.   

DeadheadSkier can you use your soucrces and confirm this?


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Beanonyc,  I sent you a message on FB.  2 nights of Phil and Friends makes the Vibes the best Festi option for me.  Glad I bought before the prices went up.  Assmebly of dust and strange folk are both exciting to me. I like to see David Gans too. My hope is the Black crowes are the Sunday Headliner, and Phil and Friends is Friday and Sat.
> 
> DeadheadSkier can you use your soucrces and confirm this?



AOD are fun.  My buddy is good friends with Reid Genauer, the lead guitarist/vocalist. I've hung out with him, he's a real good guy.


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2013)

marcski said:


> AOD are fun.  My buddy is good friends with Reid Genauer, the lead guitarist/vocalist. I've hung out with him, he's a real good guy.



Reid is amazing...  I LOVE AOD...  But started following him in Stragefolk..  I've missed the reunion shows.... 

Does he ski?


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2013)

dmc said:


> Reid is amazing...  I LOVE AOD...  But started following him in Stragefolk..  I've missed the reunion shows....
> 
> Does he ski?



Not sure.  Our mutual buddy does though. .


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2013)

dmc said:


> Reid is amazing...  I LOVE AOD...  But started following him in Stragefolk..  I've missed the reunion shows....
> 
> Does he ski?





marcski said:


> Not sure.  Our mutual buddy does though. .



Reid skis for sure. I don't think he's crazy into it, but he definitely skis.   

AOD's guitarist Adam Terrell (also the guitarist for Ghosts of Jupiter) is our neighbor.  We take care of his cats when he goes on tour with AOD.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 21, 2013)

Disclaimer before I start: I've never been much of a Dead fan so most of this thread goes right over my head!

Any of you guys been to 'Jerry Jam' in Bath, NH before?  Sounds like a pretty excellent time and my buddy is the emcee this year so I thought I'd check it out.  Thumbs up? Thumbs down?  Advice on going?  I'd probably hit 1-2 of the 3 days and not camp there since I'm close-ish by in Lincoln.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Disclaimer before I start: I've never been much of a Dead fan so most of this thread goes right over my head!
> 
> Any of you guys been to 'Jerry Jam' in Bath, NH before?  Sounds like a pretty excellent time and my buddy is the emcee this year so I thought I'd check it out.  Thumbs up? Thumbs down?  Advice on going?  I'd probably hit 1-2 of the 3 days and not camp there since I'm close-ish by in Lincoln.




I have never been, but I saw it posted somewhere last year.  I had considered going, when is it this year?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2013)

Mighyt High Music festival
http://tickets.createavibe.com/

I may go down for Sat of this, depends on the schedule.  Marcski, I think you have made mention of this place before.


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Mighyt High Music festival
> http://tickets.createavibe.com/
> 
> I may go down for Sat of this, depends on the schedule.  Marcski, I think you have made mention of this place before.



Yeah, I live only about 45 minutes from there.  Still never been.   Let me know if you are going to come down for this, Bob.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2013)

My old tour buddies are all from this area.  I will keep in touch Marcski.  I sent them e-mails earlier today.


Any of you k-folk up North tonight.  Dead Session is playing at the pickle barrel tonight. I saw them at Sunday river a couple of weeks ago. they freeking are way above cover band level.  they are playing Sat at Sunday River again.  A bunch of us are going.
Catch  them is you can.

They are in Ct Friday.
http://www.deadsessions.com/home.cfm


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2013)

Dead Sessions is cool... I've seen them a couple of times..  Different folks playing..

they go BIG on the songs... All the hard stuff..


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2013)

Dead Sessions put and another Awesome show Sat night.


Looking for Friday night Furthur April 19th tickets if anyone had an extra or  a contact.  Scalper prices have droped to $182 for the lowest price ticket.  Coming down slowly.

I  may have an extra Atlantic city ticket at this point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2013)

Was at Snoe.down at Killington this weekend.  Caught most of Dumpstafunk, which was excellent.  Both evening moe. sets were outstanding.  Missed most of the Bear mountain set as the skiing was too outrageously good to break away from for music.

Snoe.down will likely be an annual winter fest for us from now on.  Missed it the previous 3 years due to it falling on the same weekend as AZ summits.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah moe.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2013)

Still looking for a Friday April 19th ticket for Furthur. I will pay the piper. Lowest priced ticket i have found is $182. I  won't pay that.

I do know know I have an extra Atlantic city ticket for Sat April 27th as well.  Anyone up for a road trip?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Still looking for a Friday April 19th ticket for Furthur. I will pay the piper. Lowest priced ticket i have found is $182. I  won't pay that.
> 
> I do know know I have an extra Atlantic city ticket for Sat April 27th as well.  Anyone up for a road trip?



You try checking craigslist.org for tickets?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2013)

I had not. I  just did.  I did not see any tickets for that night posted.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

Bob R said:


> I had not. I  just did.  I did not see any tickets for that night posted.



Sometimes people from other cities on C list migth be selling tickets fyi. I sold tickets I won from a radio station in NYC to someone who happens to live in LA but was flying in around the time of the concert.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2013)

www.cashortrade.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

This year's Mountain Jam will be amazing great and amazing.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank for the tips Scotty. Still no luck. I don't think people have got tickets in hand for either Mail order or via Ticket fly.  Hopefully when they come in more tickets will surface.  I got my April 20th tickets via ups Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Thank for the tips Scotty. Still no luck. I don't think people have got tickets in hand for either Mail order or via Ticket fly.  Hopefully when they come in more tickets will surface.  I got my April 20th tickets via ups Friday.



Sure sorry you had no luck, great date.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2013)

Bought Furthur April 19th tickets. Paid  close to face.  $$$$ for even face value for these shows, but I am in for 2 out of the Portchester run and the Atlantic city show. Still have an extra for Atlantic city.  Plans set.  Kind of like the old days when the mail order use to come.


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2013)

Where did you find the tix? I am looking into tix with a buddy.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2013)

Mark, Stub hub had a huge ticket drop today.  Some tickets were $135 face originally.


----------



## marcski (Apr 3, 2013)

Rock and Roll!!


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2013)

JAckie Greene!!! and the black crowes...   haha..

Did Jackie switch on and off instruments?


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> JAckie Greene!!! and the black crowes...   haha..
> 
> Did Jackie switch on and off instruments?



It was a great show. Those guys are really pure Rock and Roll.  Adam Mcdougal is really funky and I personally love Jackie. He's almost becoming as ubiquitous as Warren Haynes (-150 lbs!). He played the mandolin on one song and a few different guitars.  My buddy who I went with said the Black Crowes areblike the Allman Brothers with Mick Jagger on lead vocals.  Capitol Theater is a great venue...and it happens to be just 20 mins door to door for me.  Good selection of tasty beers inside and they did a great job revitalizing the place.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's a pic of the inside of the theater: cool venue for sure.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2013)

Love the Cap... Saw Trey&Phil there  - lucky you live so close...
If Bearsville wasn't 20 minutes from me - I'd be jealous...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2013)

marcski said:


> Here's a pic of the inside of the theater: cool venue for sure.


Mark where were your seats? That looks like the preview I got when I looked up my Friday Furthur tickets.  I am  way right in the Section with like 4 seats in it, pretty far back G I think.
Are there bathrooms up in the Balcony?
Thanks


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Mark where were your seats? That looks like the preview I got when I looked up my Friday Furthur tickets.  I am  way right in the Section with like 4 seats in it, pretty far back G I think.
> Are there bathrooms up in the Balcony?
> Thanks



Yes. We were pretty high up. Not far right..but right side of 2nd section in.  There really isn't a bad seat in the house.  And, yes the balcony section has its' own set of bathrooms and a bar.  Good selection of beers inside. $8/ pint. But you really won't find pints of those beers anywhere else for much less than 6...so it is quite convenient.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2013)

marcski said:


> Yes. We were pretty high up. Not far right..but right side of 2nd section in.  There really isn't a bad seat in the house.  And, yes the balcony section has its' own set of bathrooms and a bar.  Good selection of beers inside. $8/ pint. But you really won't find punts of those beers anywhere else for much less than 6...so it is quite convenient.



Marc
You want to play you must pay. I am fine with that.  When I am at a show its all about comfort.  I am in the balcony on Friday  and Floor on Saturday. My good deal from Stub hub was not so good. I thought I was buying $135 dollar tickets.  Lets just say I did not.  I still paild $50 under anything else I saw posted, but still too much.  I hate the process, but stub hub was easy, paypall, ups tickets to my house.  Every step was followed by an e-mail.  Sucks. but they are better than other places I have worked with when I was late into the ticket mix.   

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2013)

Phil and sons playing the Game Of Thrones theme....badass...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Love for Levon?
> 
> Was there... incredible...  I miss Levon sooooo much...



Wow just watched this on my DVR so excellent, amazing performances just amazing.


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone else hear Willie the Pimp this morning on JamOn at about 9:30??  It got certainly got me groovin' in my car!!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2013)

Cap Center in Potr Chester is going to have a ticket drop today at noon.  info will be on he cap center site. Every night will have tickets availible.  I would guess not many.  I am happy I am in for next Friday and Sat.  Any one that need tickets,  Go for it. I assume these are the ones the band did not use themselves.


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Cap Center in Potr Chester is going to have a ticket drop today at noon.  info will be on he cap center site. Every night will have tickets availible.  I would guess not many.  I am happy I am in for next Friday and Sat.  Any one that need tickets,  Go for it. I assume these are the ones the band did not use themselves.



Good man, Bob. I picked up 2 tix for the 23rd!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2013)

Good Job Marc.  A week from today I will be driving to Port Chester.


----------



## crank (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw Further at the Capitol in Port Chester last night 4/23.  I thought the first set was OK.  The break ridiculously long.  The second set, though, was worth the wait.  It was really, really good.  Does anyone know where I can find the set list?  There was an intricate instrumental jazz number that they went into second or third song.  I had never heard it before and am wondering what it was.  It definitely involved some odd time signatures and at least one modulation in key.

Also, the sound was excellent there.  This was the loudest and clearest I have ever heard Bob Weir's playing in the mix.  A bit too loud actually... I think his stage volume was super loud and we may have been hearing it directly from his amps.  We sere standing about 4 rows from the stage between him and Jeff Chimenti.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2013)

Pretty sure you are talking about king solomons Marbles.  Would have love to see Row Jimmy and Peggy O .  I have a plate that resenbles one of those songs.  I got the Althea and Reubin and cerise show.  All was good.
I think Marcski is in tonight.  






Furthur 
Capitol Theater 
Port Chester, NY 
4-23-13 

Set One: 


Any Road > 
I Need A Miracle > 
Peggy-O 
Row Jimmy 

Ship Of Fools 
Queen Jane Approximately 
Candy Man 
Loose Lucy 


Set 2: 

Just A Little Light > 
Let It Ride > 
King Solomon's Marbles > 
The Other One > 
Comes A Time > 

Lovelight > 
Not Fade Away > 
Lovelight > 
GDTRFB 


Donor Rap 

Ripple


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2013)

Heading to Atlantic City on Sat night. Hoping for another first set OMSN.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2013)

Might as well talk to myself. I bought Guildford tickets for Furthur July 16th.  I will have an extra if anyone wants to go.  I bought tickets for Boston after that, both nights 17th and 18.  I think there will be a Phili show on the Sat after July 20th. I will prorbably make that  and I have vibes tickets the following week.  July looks very busy.


----------



## crank (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  It was definitely King Solomon's Marbles.  Once a year is more than enough Further for me.  I am planning to sail to the Vibes and anchor out in Bridgeport Harbor.  Already have the camping passes.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2013)

Crank love to say hello. I will be the guy with a tie dye at the Vibes.  Jk.  DMC will probably be there.  A couple others make it too.  I have a camping pass.  Will be in with the DNC crew.  Just send in for my boardie camping pass today.


----------



## crank (Apr 24, 2013)

You and thousands of others in tie dye.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Might as well talk to myself. I bought Guildford tickets for Furthur July 16th.  I will have an extra if anyone wants to go.  I bought tickets for Boston after that, both nights 17th and 18.  I think there will be a Phili show on the Sat after July 20th. I will prorbably make that  and I have vibes tickets the following week.  July looks very busy.



Your not talking to your self. I would love to go but I'm only going to one show this year probably the one in PA. ,got skip and save money this year. Have fun at the vibes with everyone.


----------



## marcski (Apr 24, 2013)

I was there last night. King Solomon's Marbles into the Other One was by far, the highlight.  There weren't many.  First set was weak, sluggish with few tempo changes. 2nd set was better but a mediocre show at best.  I hope tonight is better for you all if you're there.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2013)

Was at the show last night...
First set was moving along nicely until "Train in Vain".....  uuuugh....   Took all the air out of the set...
Even an Alabama Getaway couldn't save it..

Second set was good.  Love StStephen and the 11...  not the biggest fan of Dear Mr Fantasy...  Playin seemed short...  
Shakedown was fun...   Saw Phil go for the hot tea so I knew we were in for a PHil song...  Glad it was Box...
Attics was performed flawlessly...



Furthur 
Capitol Theatre (aka The PorCh) 
Port Chester, NY 
Wed. 4/24/13 [Night #8 of 9 night run] 

I: (~8:14 - ~9:15pm) 

1. Hey Pocky Way > 
2. The Last Time 
3. Miss. Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo 
4. Greatest Story Ever Told 
5. Lazy River Road 
6. Train in Vain 
7. Alabama Getaway > 
8. Big Railroad Blues 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]

II: (~10:07 - 11:40pm) 

1. St. Stephen > 
2. The Eleven > 
3. Magnolia Mountain(Ryan Adams) > 
4. Playing in the Band > 
5. Dear Mr. Fantasy > 
6. Hey Jude Coda > 
7. Black Peter > 
8. Shakedown Street > 
9. Box Of Rain 

DonorWrap 
E: 
Attics Of My Life


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2013)

Seems like last night was better than Tuesday. Did they do the entire William Tell overture with The Eleven?  I love that!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the post from the show DMC.  It was not my kind of set list.  Did they do a big Jam intro in box of rain?  I think they did that Friday night. Seems to all mesh together for me.  That was really good.  

Hey pocky and Last time are usually played well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

Man, hope Bobby is alright.  Must have been a sad sight last night 

http://www.philzone.org/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=439459&post=14083139#POST14083139


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

judge for yourself...


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

@ 1:30 it becomes a PHil and Friends show...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Man, hope Bobby is alright.  Must have been a sad sight last night
> 
> http://www.philzone.org/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=439459&post=14083139#POST14083139



Lot of mean people on this fourm. Vibes to him, sorry to any disappointment fans , and just hope for positive out come.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Lot of mean people on this fourm. Vibes to him, sorry to any disappointment fans , and just hope for positive out come.



Bobby has a problem...  He needs to address it...

Flashback to the Nokia Theater debacle..   

Maybe he needs to slow down...  Maybe he had too much too fast...  

All i can say is - he scared me the previous night when he forgot the words to "Train In Vain".... yeah the Clash...
And stared at the monitor that displays the words...   It was sad...


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2013)

That is surely not due to a strained shoulder!!  Scary shit!!  Makes sense why Tuesday was kind of weak as per my show review post.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

the thing about Train In Vain from Wednesday was Bobby Jorts forgot the lyric...   And just stared at the monitor...  

For real... It reminded me of me Dad in his later years- white beard and hair..  Staring at the VCR trying to set it...  it was a crazy moment for me..And really uncomfortable..


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2013)

I heard he was looking pretty piss drunk last night....even before he passed out!  Quite sad!!


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

Nokia'd


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

I am SO stoked to see PHil this summer it's nuts...
Mountain Jam and the Vibes...  He sounded AWESOME at the Cap show..  Smiling... Dropping bombs...  love love love it!!!


PHIIIIIIL!!!!! WE'RE OVER HERE PHIL!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

What's sad is you see performances like the webcasts from trl studios and how well bobby can still play......and then you get him falling off the wagon a couple months later.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

Love that Tri stuff...  We'll be seeing more of it I'm sure...
Bobby should step back...  and relax...  9 nights at the Cap.. Gotta be tough..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup 9 nights at 65 years young is too much.  Shit I'm 37 and I don't think I could do 9 nights as a fan in the audience.  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup 9 nights at 65 years young is too much.  Shit I'm 37 and I don't think I could do 9 nights as a fan in the audience.  :lol:



Uhhhh, sorry to burst your bubble.  Phil ia a cancer survivor and a liver transplant recipient...and he's what? 71 now...72?  He is still ripping.  The whole point of why tjey will be doing more of these "residencies" is tjat they are EASIER on the band because they don't have to move after every show or every other show.  Bobby is obviously sick...
Whether it is substance abuse or a cold or a reaction to medication for a strained shoulder (hoping Phil wouldnt totally lie!) I don't know. But its a lot easier to hop into a waiting limo for a 30 min drive to a midtown hotel than getting on a bus or plane every night or 2 to get to a new city or part of the country.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

It's still a lot of energy to expend...  
And if you don't take care of yourself...  It's going to be tough...

Phil may be old as shti but he take GREAT care of himself now...  
And I really hope he didn't lie too...


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

Hearing... that...
Bobby is OK and is at his hotel.
AC is on like Donkey Kong...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2013)

Heading to Atlatnic city or at least 1/2 way in two hours.  We will see what happens.  I don't want to drive a long way to watch the draft on TV.   

To me its pretty simple.  We don't have all the facts and probably never will. Something went on that prpbably can't be explained away. I just am not going to judge anyone or anything. Just get better Bob. Anyone who was there must have felt wierd. Just sad for Bobby.  A Little realism.  I hope tomorrows show goes on.  I have an 8 hour ride and two nights hotel to go see them play again.   I have had pretty good ride though.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

I know BobR...  But I think based upon what we've seen in the past we can make some assumptions.. 
Some people I know that were there were shocked - others that were at the Nokia - just walked out disgusted..

We ALL hope he feels better...   But.. Really if he's not well... He should waste our time/money and should concentrate on getting better..  As a ticket buyer - I feel i can judge like that..  

I felt weird when he was stumbling for words Wednesday...

I'd rather he relax than kill himself playing for me...

Just (Like he used to say) - "Take - A - step - back".....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

marcski said:


> Uhhhh, sorry to burst your bubble.  Phil ia a cancer survivor and a liver transplant recipient...and he's what? 71 now...72?  He is still ripping.  The whole point of why tjey will be doing more of these "residencies" is tjat they are EASIER on the band because they don't have to move after every show or every other show.  Bobby is obviously sick...
> Whether it is substance abuse or a cold or a reaction to medication for a strained shoulder (hoping Phil wouldnt totally lie!) I don't know. But its a lot easier to hop into a waiting limo for a 30 min drive to a midtown hotel than getting on a bus or plane every night or 2 to get to a new city or part of the country.



I'm aware of why they are doing residencies and Phil's health history........

9 shows in 11 nights is still difficult.  It might not be for Phil, but I'd consider him to be an exception, not the norm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

dmc said:


> I know BobR...  But I think based upon what we've seen in the past we can make some assumptions..
> Some people I know that were there were shocked - others that were at the Nokia - just walked out disgusted..
> 
> We ALL hope he feels better...   But.. Really if he's not well... He should waste our time/money and should concentrate on getting better..  As a ticket buyer - I feel i can judge like that..
> ...



I think assumptions are fair given Bob's history.  There has been at least one intervention that I'm aware of during the last Dead tour.  

Bob's one resilient and tough SOB though.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if he bounces back in fine form and blows the roof off of Atlantic City.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2013)

From JK:



> 1st reaction: holy shit, man down!
> 
> Then, I see several crew racing to help, going to be by his side faster than I can put my guitar down...
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2013)

dmc said:


> From JK:



Hey at least I can understand that.


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2013)

Saw this on Relix: JK reportedly also posted the following:

Bob (weir) wanted to play… if Phil, the crew & management couldn’t talk him out of it, you think i have some magic power? This wasn’t overpartying, btw, it was accidentally taking an ambien instead of a painkiller… the shoulder injury is real, & the white guitar just showed up the last couple of shows because it only weighs 3 or 4 lbs


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2013)

marcski said:


> Saw this on Relix: JK reportedly also posted the following:
> 
> Bob (weir) wanted to play… if Phil, the crew & management couldn’t talk him out of it, you think i have some magic power? This wasn’t overpartying, btw, it was accidentally taking an ambien instead of a painkiller… the shoulder injury is real, & the white guitar just showed up the last couple of shows because it only weighs 3 or 4 lbs



Wasn't going to post that cause I didn't actually see it.. But it's widely reported that JK said that....


But - come on... Accidentally takes Ambien is starting to get old...


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2013)

This morning..  I'm in a super GD mood...  

Acoustic guitar in the garden sipping coffee..  Working on Ripple and Box...

Then I'm heading upstairs to my drumset to practice/meditate in this KILLER Eleven..
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> This morning..  I'm in a super GD mood...
> 
> Acoustic guitar in the garden sipping coffee..  Working on Ripple and Box...
> 
> ...



Safety meeting with your morning coffee?


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2013)

well yeah...

Just did a half hour drum session in eleven...


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> well yeah...
> 
> Just did a half hour drum session in eleven...



Sweet! I love that song...esp from back in the day like i the vid you posted. I got back from a safety mtg in the local mountain bike trails with my buddy.


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2013)

Off to MtnBike now.. 

Saw PIX ob Mr Weir hanging out in Greenwich last night..   Looked fine..

Tonight should be a rocking night..   Go BOBR!!!!.


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2013)

Any beta from AC last night??


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> Any beta from AC last night??



Heard it was a great show.  Great pic of Bobby and Phil from the show


----------



## dmc (Apr 28, 2013)

Phil - Way to not pass out dude...
Bobby - I know I know...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2013)

I was there Sat night. Bobby was very good.  Doing that rag and Cosmic Charlie were highlights for me.
I was suprised the builiding was almost full.  Weather was perfect.  No OMSN. Encore was touch of Gray.  Need some rest.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2013)

Bob's apparently checked into rehab

https://www.facebook.com/furthurtour

I don't know if it's for substance abuse or other health related issues.  To be honest, I'm kind of surprised they put the info out there at all.  Now the rumor mill will only get cranked up because there are no specifics.  IMO if he's heading to rehab, they should just keep quiet about it as it's a private matter. 

I'm not holding the above as gospel as there's no confirmation anywhere else but Furthur's Facebook page.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Bob's apparently checked into rehab
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/furthurtour
> 
> ...


I just hope he gets the treatment he needs. It non of my business what he is in for, if it is rehab that is very hard and your never cured but at least it positive in the right direction.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 30, 2013)

There is some question to the validity of the Facebook post. Its not an official site of Furthur.  

He needs some help one way of another.     I bought Phili Furthur tickets on the Frontgate pre sale yesterday. not sure if there is anything left. I got front row in the balcony.  I will sit on the lawn, but wanted a dry option if its rains.  Ticketmaster pre sale is Thursday and full on sale is Friday.  This is the same weekend as Phish at Merriweather.  Be interesting to see how the crowds sperate.

I see that Furthur is listed as Sat now at allgood on July 20th.  Also at the vibes it was confirmed Phil and Friends on Friday and Sat.  If i  read it correct Furhur may not be the closer on Sat night. Some mystery band will close Sat night .Looks like a contract issue probably with MTN jam.  Maybe Widespread panic.  Good summer shaping up.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2013)

Bob R said:


> There is some question to the validity of the Facebook post. Its not an official site of Furthur.



Yes... I agree...  


Also as a person that attends 10+ Phish shows a year...
And a fair share of PHil/Furthur shows..

The Phish/Dead crowd seems to be different birds these days..   I got not so positive comments on my Phish shirt at the Furthur show...  
Basic difference is age...  i don't feel old up front at Furthur...     At Phish - I'm as old as the band.. haha..


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2013)

uh oh...


"Due to unforeseen circumstances, Furthur regretfully will be unable to appear as scheduled at BottleRock Napa Valley on Thursday, May 9. Grateful Dead & Furthur Co-Founder Bob Weir is unable to perform in any capacity for the next several weeks. 

Furthur featuring Phil Lesh & Bob Weir look forward to returning to the road as scheduled on July 11 in Brooklyn for their Summer tour, which carries them through early October on the West Coast"


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

(((Bobby)))


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2013)

Everyone's saying rehab... But... Is that only a month?  

Maybe he's going to detox...  Or maybe he's having a medical procedure for his shoulder...


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm certain more info will follow...little info causes conjecture.


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2013)

Deadheads have him in rehab with a drug problem..

It may be that..  But I'm not sure...


----------



## Vortex (May 1, 2013)

Looks like the Facebook post might have had it right, but not what the band or Bobby wanted put out.  If is was just his shoulder I think that would have been the post from Bobby, Furthur and everyone else. that is my take.  I think he needs to be left alone buy us and helped by professionals.  Get Well Bob.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Looks like the Facebook post might have had it right, but not what the band or Bobby wanted put out.  If is was just his shoulder I think that would have been the post from Bobby, Furthur and everyone else. that is my take.  I think he needs to be left alone buy us and helped by professionals.  Get Well Bob.



Unfortunately, I tend to agree. It could be pills related to his shoulder....?  In any event...Get well...I'd much rather see him rest for as long as he needs and skip a round of shows than read about him the next morning like we have so many others... .


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2013)

Well.. most likely..  but still.. Not sure..
i just worry... nothing makes sense...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2013)

Just hope he recovers quickly recovery from what ever it is.


----------



## marcski (May 14, 2013)

Phil and TFB are playing a midnight ramble the night before they play Mountain Jam. Also tix go on sale I think Friday for phil and friends at the cap in July.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2013)

I'd LOVE to hit that Ramble...  But I'll be ensconced in the Mtn Jam insanity..  Watching Govt. Mule....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'd LOVE to hit that Ramble...  But I'll be ensconced in the Mtn Jam insanity..  Watching Govt. Mule....



There going to be at Sullivan club in NYC which is an awesome venue.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2013)

Sullivan Hall.... but...  With Mountain Jam that week... It's going to be tough....


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2013)

So as you know, the Capital Theater took over the jewelry store that was just to looker's right of the marquee.  It enabled them to sell 200 more tix to shows and last month they announced that they are naming it "Garcia's" after Jerry and  they announced that Reid Genauer and friends would play 3 shows to kick it off.  It was basically an AOD show with Aaron Maxwell and Dan Pifer from God Street Wine sitting in a bit.  It was a real fun show and Jason Crosby rocks.  They set the band up in the foyer to the theater, with the doors to the theater shut.  I Love the Cap!


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2013)

Got a monday(7/22) night Phil Cap ticket.... stoked...


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2013)

Also - I think I have line on a lesson with Joe Russo this summer..


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2013)

Caught the Mickey Hart Band in Plymouth Nh on Sat Night at the flying Monkey.  The venue is great.  The music is not what I am use to.  I have heard Mickey in a few different versions before.  Reminded me of some trance music,(not meant as a negative) with some GD songs and quite a bit of percussion.  It was pretty good. I  would not go on tour.


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZV5CbO91iE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZV5CbO91iE4#at=17[/video]

I'm so stoked!!!  I've had tickets for this since they went on sale.  It's going to be a high of 80 and a low of 60 on Saturday at Tanglewood.  I Love Jerry and I am a New York Philharmonic subscription holder.  With Warren, this is like a dream come true.


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFRaEPtkyzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hFRaEPtkyzY[/video]


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2013)

*Setlist*: from Pittsburgh Show:



 Set One: Dark Star, Bird Song, Crazy Fingers, Scarlet Begonias, Shakedown Street, China  Cat Sunflower, Morning Dew 
 Set Two: Mission In The Rain interlude > High Time, Uncle John's Band, West L.A. Fadeaway,  Days Between, Drum Interlude, Terrapin Station > Slipknot! interlude > Terrapin Station 
 Encore: Patchwork Quilt, China Doll 

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/118...ry-Garcia-Symphonic-Celebration-In-Pittsburgh


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2013)

This was, I think one of the top 10 shows I have ever seen.  Warren was just amazing...he sounded so much like Jerry....he was playing Wolf, Jerry's first custom Doug Irwin from 1973.  The orchestration was so cool....to hear the Boston Pops backing up what was essentially a trio: Warren on guitar, Lincoln Schleiffer on bass and Jeff Sipe on drums  (with 2 back up singers) was just too cool.  Keith Lockhart, the Boston Pops' conductor was wearing a bright colored, loud tie-dye shirt.  

Set List:

Tanglewood 6-22-13

Darkstar intro
Birdsong
Crazyfingers
Russian Lullabye
Scarlet Begonia's
Shakedown Street
Morning Dew

Second Set:
Jam
Mission in the rain 
High time
Uncle john's
Jam
West LA Fadeaway
Standing on the Moon 
Terrapin Station---》
Slipknot----》
Terrapin Station

E. 
Ship of Fools

I heard it was the first time in 25 years that Tanglewood sold out lawn seats. 

And...Tanglewod is a spectactular venue if you have never been...I haven't been there in about 10+ years...it is truly a special place....as was the Super Moon.
Tomorrow is the years' biggest moon
..and tonight's was quite spectacular.Warren commented on it before Standing on the Moon.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone going to Phili on Sat for Furthur.  Weather looks nice. Looking forward to it.  Will be at Guilford and the two Boston shows as well.


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2013)

Next Phil show for me is at the Cap 7/22...

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2013)

dmc said:


> Next Phil show for me is at the Cap 7/22...
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


Love that building now.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 16, 2013)

They were good in Phili.  The new England shows coming up.  Busy week.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Love that building now.



Deadhead's dream....


----------



## crank (Jul 17, 2013)

One of the first concerts I ever saw was the Grateful Dead at the Cap. in Portchester back in 1970 just after Workingman's Dead came out.  They did a great job bringing the place back and the sound is really great in there.


----------



## dmc (Jul 17, 2013)

Bob... hearing good things about the NH show....  

Review?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 17, 2013)

A little slow this morning DMC. Big Bad Blues sounded muffled and Bobby got lost during watchtower.  The arrangement was nice open with Scarlet close with fire first set.  Open with China cat, closed with Rider.  heard it as I drove away.  Mountain song was the best part of the show for me.  Love TTB.  Phil really was wailing base during the Franklins.  The show was fair. for me a 6.5.  I would have given the Phili show and 8.  I always liked Corrina and throwing stones, so I enjoyed those Bob tunes.  It was very hot I was 5th row.  I will try and post a picture later.         Furthur  
Tue. July 16, 2013  
Bank of New Hampshire Pavilion at Meadowbrook    copied from the philzone.
Gilford, NH  

Set 1  

Scarlet Begonias jk >  
Big Bad Blues bw  
Brown Eyed Women jk  
Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues pl  
Corrina bw >  
Fire on the Mountain jk  

Set 2  

China Cat Sunflower >  
All Along the Watchtower  
Mountain Song  
Help on the Way > 
Slipknot! > 
Throwing Stones > 
Wharf Rat > 
Franklin's Tower  

Donor Rap 

Encore 
I Know You Rider


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2013)

Dmc.  any review?  Will I see you at the Vibes? I am all packed except for the food.  I will be on the road around 7 am tomorrow and go from there.  Hope to bump into some at the vibes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Dmc.  any review?  Will I see you at the Vibes? I am all packed except for the food.  I will be on the road around 7 am tomorrow and go from there.  Hope to bump into some at the vibes.


Enjoy the show, looking like perfect cool weather going to be epic times.


----------



## crank (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm gonna be there Friday - Sunday.  Have camping pass but sleeping on boat.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Dmc.  any review?  Will I see you at the Vibes? I am all packed except for the food.  I will be on the road around 7 am tomorrow and go from there.  Hope to bump into some at the vibes.



Change in plans...  My good PHish tour buddy has a pass from his wife to go see Phil tomorrow..  He's been on lockdown for the last couple years... ugly stuff...
So...
I shifted gears and sold my CAP tickets and I'm going to the Vibes tomorrow...   Classic DMC one night.. Phil in the Field... 

Listened to the stream... It sounded great!!!


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2013)

Friday night Phil was AWESOME!!!
To be honest - my feet were a couple feet off the ground the whole night..  So that may color my good time..
But i loved the show... Loved the jams..  Loved the song selection..  Loved a Bobby free night... Sorry..  
Medeski and Sco were MONEY!!  JK kept everything honest...    Russo.... Total "mancrush"

Had friends that just wouldn't shut up so I was mobile around the crowd...
The dance party that broke out during Shakedown was pretty epic...  so good... great time..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Friday night Phil was AWESOME!!!
> To be honest - my feet were a couple feet off the ground the whole night..  So that may color my good time..
> But i loved the show... Loved the jams..  Loved the song selection..  Loved a Bobby free night... Sorry..
> Medeski and Sco were MONEY!!  JK kept everything honest...    Russo.... Total "mancrush"
> ...



Glad you had fun times, did you see Hippychick their?


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't see the Vibes, but the only downside to this line-up is that there are only 2 mics and one is in front of Phil.  Medeski-Scofield interplay was fantastic.


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought about that when I heard the vocals..  But again - i was pretty out there during the show - so it was all about the moment.. Which was awesome..

But - I'd still trade Sco and Medeski over musicians that sing...


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> I thought about that when I heard the vocals..  But again - i was pretty out there during the show - so it was all about the moment.. Which was awesome..
> 
> But - I'd still trade Sco and Medeski over musicians that sing...



Agreed!


----------



## crank (Jul 29, 2013)

I maybe shouldn't say this and will preface by saying it is just my opinion, but I don't really like Scofield's playing.  I thought he had his moments but I think his tone and his playing are a little too...searching for the right words here... angular maybe....thin... harsh? less than fluid? idk.  Just doesn't work for me except for the occasional run where I have to say, OK the guy really can effing play.  I was not a big fan of the keyboard sound; don't like 'em that shrill and distorted.  On saturday there was one long jam where I thought, this is so boring I would be bored if I were on stage playing it.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm a little out of my element in this thread considering how much you guys follow this (and I don't at all) .   But caught Jerry Garcia Band and many,  MANY others at 'Jerry Jam' in Bath,  NH this weekend.  WOW!  What an incredible setting and really fantastic music.  Although somewhat out of place, my favorite by far was Somerville Symphony Orkestra.... Russian ska like I've never heard.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'm a little out of my element in this thread considering how much you guys follow this (and I don't at all) .   But caught Jerry Garcia Band and many,  MANY others at 'Jerry Jam' in Bath,  NH this weekend.  WOW!  What an incredible setting and really fantastic music.  Although somewhat out of place, my favorite by far was Somerville Symphony Orkestra.... Russian ska like I've never heard.


Nice, glad you caught the fever.


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2013)

crank said:


> I maybe shouldn't say this and will preface by saying it is just my opinion, but I don't really like Scofield's playing.  I thought he had his moments but I think his tone and his playing are a little too...searching for the right words here... angular maybe....thin... harsh? less than fluid? idk.  Just doesn't work for me except for the occasional run where I have to say, OK the guy really can effing play.  I was not a big fan of the keyboard sound; don't like 'em that shrill and distorted.  On saturday there was one long jam where I thought, this is so boring I would be bored if I were on stage playing it.



This is a VERY experimental config... And it's definitely my favorite lineup for sure...

I've seen just about every lineup of Phil and Friends and I'm a jam/jazz freak...  So I thought it was incredible..

I'll take one long jam any day...     Maybe it's because I'm a musician and I seek out this type of jamming..

Phil and Friends has so many different styles depending on who's playing..

Heading to a 4 day learning/recording session with Billy Martin this afternoon...  Stoked...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

Some of Further will be at Peach Fes. in a few weeks.:beer:


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nice, glad you caught the fever.



Yeah. And God only knows what else I caught from those dirty hippies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone going to the movie at many theatres in the country to celebrate Jerrys Birthday?


----------



## marcski (Jul 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Anyone going to the movie at many theatres in the country to celebrate Jerrys Birthday?



Still up in the air on this one....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah. And God only knows what else I caught from those dirty hippies.



Did you smoke MJ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

marcski said:


> Still up in the air on this one....



Me to only theater close to me is like 1 hour a way, and it could be rented and shown at home in couch with bong and privacy.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the Big Guy


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2013)

Let's at least show the man in some of his better moments....shall we??






Deep Elem Blues at 6:00 and Monkey and the Engineer at 12:50.


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2013)

Or even better, this:






So many to choose....Jerry's music lives on for sure!


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2013)

Listen to Jerry get FUNKY....:


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 2, 2013)

marcski said:


> Let's at least show the man in some of his better moments....shall we??



are you implying that the fall 89 tour was not one of his finer moments?  because if you are, well, you and i are going to have to have a smoke off at high noon....and i say good day to you sir!


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 2, 2013)

What are you my mother?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 2, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> What are you my mother?



smoke off with mom---high noon!!

how could i be your mother, i'm a dog!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> smoke off with mom---high noon!!
> 
> how could i be your mother, i'm a dog!



He is a great skiier that I have witnessed myself.


----------



## marcski (Aug 3, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> are you implying that the fall 89 tour was not one of his finer moments?  because if you are, well, you and i are going to have to have a smoke off at high noon....and i say good day to you sir!



I saw a few shows during the fall '89 tour....and yes, Jerry's voice was already shot by then.  Unfortunately, his early-mid 80's coke years changed his voice forever.  He had also bwcome obese.  Just watch and listen to those videos I posted above and there is a night and day difference.  I didn't see the movie the other night, but I heard it was amazing to see Jerry look, sound and play when he was about 30-32 y.o. 

As far as your smoke off challenge....I think I'd rather keep it to the slopes....or you could PM me.    .


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 3, 2013)

marcski said:


> I saw a few shows during the fall '89 tour....and yes, Jerry's voice was already shot by then.  Unfortunately, his early-mid 80's coke years changed his voice forever.  He had also bwcome obese.  Just watch and listen to those videos I posted above and there is a night and day difference.  I didn't see the movie the other night, but I heard it was amazing to see Jerry look, sound and play when he was about 30-32 y.o.
> 
> As far as your smoke off challenge....I think I'd rather keep it to the slopes....or you could PM me.    .



i love all eras and go through phases of favorites, but vocals aside i think 87-91 was as consistently good as they ever played together

 then again i'm a touch-head, so i guess i'm biased

you're on...we'll continue the debate in the midst of some mountain greenery


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i love all eras and go through phases of favorites, but vocals aside i think 87-91 was as consistently good as they ever played together
> 
> then again i'm a touch-head, so i guess i'm biased
> 
> you're on...we'll continue the debate in the midst of some mountain greenery


You both should have a safety meeting at Platty, their is a great spot with A zone sticker, hopefully it is still here this season.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm a 77 guy...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 5, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'm a 77 guy...



Me to it the year I was born.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Me to it the year I was born.



My first GD show was in 1979...


----------



## phin (Aug 8, 2013)

Did anyone catch a viewing of sunshine daydream earlier this month?  Great HQ footage and a ripper show.  Definitely grab the release when it hits the shelves in September.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2013)

What I wouldn't give to see the man dust off those rusty strings one more time........


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 9, 2013)

would you take the worst GD show over the best Furthur show?  I would...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2013)

I would take the worst Jerry Garcia show over seeing any other band.  I saw some real clunkers towards the end, but every one of those shows has at least a Jerry moment or two that made it all worth it for me.  He took me to places of joy that no other musician before or since ever could.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> would you take the worst GD show over the best Furthur show?  I would...



I like Further a lot, unfortunately I am to young to have ever gotten to see the great Jerry.


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> would you take the worst GD show over the best Furthur show?  I would...



Furthur is only a tribute to the GD that happens to have a couple members in it..


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2013)

Just finished seeing  Bobby Weir with Rat Dog at Peach amazing, amazing amazing, he totally was awesome.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sid bobby stay upright tonight?

sent from AlpineZone Mobile App


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Sid bobby stay upright tonight?
> 
> sent from AlpineZone Mobile App



Yes he did, great performance by Bobby for sure.


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 17, 2013)

Bobby sang with Allmans Bro.s :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 17, 2013)

2 nd great night of Bobby, 3 rd days tomorrow acoustic Bobby first in afternoon can't wait, have a feelings I see him tonight with ABB.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought about making it Saturday.  I enjoyed the Rat dog line up in 2007 with Steve k,  Well I think it was 2007.  I saw a decent amount of shows this summer.  My touring energy was low.  Anyone going in on the Mexico Furthur deal.  Too much cash, and in ski season for me. Hunter in Boston will be my next Show.  Glad it was a good show.


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2013)

I have absolutely no interest in the Mexico thing...   For some reason it's seem strange to me...  And not a good strange...

HUNTER IN BOSTON!!!  Sweet.... Love seeing him play...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 19, 2013)

Dmc.   Our paths need to cross again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2013)

Bobby played 3 days in row at Peach Fes and put on a great show each performance.


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Dmc.   Our paths need to cross again.



Agreed...


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bobby played 3 days in row at Peach Fes and put on a great show each performance.



Glad you enjoyed it..  
I'm kinda over Bobby right now...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2013)

Phil and Friends playing Sullivan Hall this weekend in NYC.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Phil and Friends playing Sullivan Hall this weekend in NYC.




Cool - I'll be at Phish in Denver.... Going to get weird all up in there....


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2013)

Trey sitting in with Furthur at the Lockn fest...
This could be one of the best inprovs I've ever heard them pull off....
Can't wait to sink my ears into the show when it's out...
They basically did Workingmans Dead with Trey....  SICK!!!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 9, 2013)

very interesting...fake jerry should have just sat out the set


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 10, 2013)

dmc said:


> Trey sitting in with Furthur at the Lockn fest...
> This could be one of the best inprovs I've ever heard them pull off....
> Can't wait to sink my ears into the show when it's out...
> They basically did Workingmans Dead with Trey....  SICK!!!



meh....kinda boring - if that's one of the best improvs Furthur has pulled off then I'm not missing much


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> meh....kinda boring - if that's one of the best improvs Furthur has pulled off then I'm not missing much



  I liked it..


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2013)

Furthur taking 2014 off after The Mexico gig.     http://www.jambands.com/news/2013/09/17/furthur-will-go-on-hiatus-in-2014


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Furthur taking 2014 off after The Mexico gig.     http://www.jambands.com/news/2013/09/17/furthur-will-go-on-hiatus-in-2014



It just makes you wonder how many of these ebb and flow deals they have left...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2013)

DMC,  Me too.  You have busted my balls about me not planning to go any more.  I saw 2 Cap center shows in the Spring and 4 over the summer and the Phili show was the only one that was really was what I would call a hot show.  Just getting older myself and maybe I will be into it in another year, but I would prefer to make turns than go to shows these days and use my vacation time that way.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2013)

I've personally never been more conflicted about seeing a band than I have with Furthur..

I've had some incredible(!!!) moments - Specifically the West Coast shows I saw a couple years ago(LA and Monterey)..
Then I've seen some real clunkers(Cap show night before Bobby passed out)...

So Furthur has become almost a place to meet people rather than being a music event... If that even makes sense...   And my inclination is always to go for the music over the social thing..  I'd never waste a vacation day on them for sure..   

My head is firmly in the Phish and Phil world..   I'll definitely take a day off for Phish..   

I feel my age - but I love music... And I love to dance around with a big smile on my face..


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2013)

Dmc, I go to shows I admit to see old friends and hang still. I may just do the same thing at smaller festivals.  This was a good suggestion by a another board member who run some small festivals.  I would travel to see Phil and Friends, but won't because its ski Season this run. It Phil is out and about this summer I will hit a local show or two.  The 8 plus hour 1 way rides are just too much work now, same with tours in general.  I had a good 28 year run.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2013)

Good run !!!! Well played !!!
Glad i was able to wave hello a couple of times  

I'd love to see a Phish show with you someday...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe after the rest they will come out stronger then they had been. I seen them a few years ago at Vibes and the whole scene is what I love.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Maybe after the rest they will come out stronger then they had been. I seen them a few years ago at Vibes and the whole scene is what I love.



Like I was saying... When your in your 70's... How many more "come out stronger"s do you have left?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Furthur taking 2014 off after The Mexico gig.     http://www.jambands.com/news/2013/09/17/furthur-will-go-on-hiatus-in-2014



i was really dubious about this combo at first...saw them first in fall 2010 and enjoyed it a lot more than i thought i would...having some (relatively) young guns in the mix worked really well to keep the old men propped up at times...to me they peaked in spring 2011, but were always pretty consistent...the biggest turn-offs imo were john k (he is a technically proficient and great at aping jerry's style, but seemed to lack any subtlety, feel, intonation or real musical sensibility to his playing)...and the vocals...good god man the vocals...i get why they were there, but when the back up singers were wailing along during a chorus it just crushed the mix...i do not go to see dead related groups for the vocals, but that's just me

in any event, i definitely enjoyed every show i saw and say 'thank you for a real good time'  while looking forward to what the future may hold...it aint goodbye, it's see ya round


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2013)

JK's solo band is the shti...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2013)

dmc said:


> JK's solo band is the shti...


  DMC. Only went to Phish twice. Just did not feel it.  Too old to follow another Band.  As far as JK, I like what he does quite a bit.  He is much better when they turn him up and let him rip.  Crazy fingers is something they can't hold back on and sounds awesome.  I have no regrets.  It you ever get to see the list of 10 things that tell you are too old for music festivals.  I think I hot 7 or 8 of them.   DMC, we can meet on the hill.


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2013)

dmc said:


> View attachment 9184



You think Phish would play Hunter Mountain Jam or Gathering of Vibes, I hope they do.


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You think Phish would play Hunter Mountain Jam or Gathering of Vibes, I hope they do.



They are WAY too big for that...  It would cause all sorts of issues...

Besides... I like my Phish served alone...  So I can concentrate on their awesomeness...  haha...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

Phish announced their usually New year's playing at the Garden NYC, I would love to go to this.


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Phish announced their usually New year's playing at the Garden NYC, I would love to go to this.



I'll be there... First 3 nights... 

You should come... It's a freaking riot of a time...  And the band plays GREAT at MSG...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'll be there... First 3 nights...
> 
> You should come... It's a freaking riot of a time...  And the band plays GREAT at MSG...



I try to save up, I want to go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2013)

This stream is the tits

sharing for anyone online who wants to check it out.  Mind blowing Mr. Fantasy being rocked right now

http://m.ustream.tv/channel/taperrob


----------



## dmc (Sep 29, 2013)

Haven't listened but my West Coast friends have said it's some of the best Furthur they've seen...
Got a text from a friend that said Phil left the stage the other night...  To piss... haha.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG!!! I think this was the best Phil and Friends Show I've seen to date. Luther and Anders are guitar gods!!!  I'm thinking of going back on Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing the tapes.  Love Luther and just starting to get to know Anders music a bit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2013)

The Last Waltz movie on sale for 2.99 at FYE just bought first time watching this classic last official concert of The Band will be tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like if you want to see Phil on the east coast, it will pretty much be at the Capitol Theater from now on.

At 73 years old, I can't blame the man for not wanting to tour anymore.  This really is a good thing and I certainly hope to make it down there from time to time. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/04/a...rikes-promotion-deal.html?ref=bensisario&_r=0


----------



## marcski (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep. I read he was going to do that.  I'm psyched....30 shows this year within 20 mins of me!!

I'm back for seconds tonight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like if you want to see Phil on the east coast, it will pretty much be at the Capitol Theater from now on.
> 
> At 73 years old, I can't blame the man for not wanting to tour anymore.  This really is a good thing and I certainly hope to make it down there from time to time.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/04/a...rikes-promotion-deal.html?ref=bensisario&_r=0


 
Great story, I knew the Brooklyn Bowl was amazing, not I have more reason to get to the Capital next spring.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2013)

Phil, Krasno and Russo jammed in Central Park yesterday.


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2013)

so sick!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

FYI The Breakfast is back... playing a show in Worcester Nov 27 and in Providence Dec 7

Sick jam funk rock band and they do some Dead covers here and there.


----------



## Powderhound (Dec 5, 2013)

Yesterday was the 20th anniversary of Frank Zappa's death.  In memory, an entire show recorded in barcelona, Spain from his last world tour was just "officially released" released on youtube.  Check it out here:  
http://www.jambase.com/Articles/120120/Twenty-Years-Later-Still-Missing-Frank-Zappa


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

Today Hunter Mountain Jam for 2014 line up came out some of the usually musicians will be their, plus John Lennon son will be playing with his band to.


----------



## crank (Jan 15, 2014)

I was glad to see Mountain Jam booked Rat Dog.  While I won't say Phil and Friends sucked, I thought they were kind of Meh top say the least.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 17, 2014)

Going to see Dead Sessions on Saturday in the Goggle at Sunday River. Seen them a few times.  Band rocks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2014)

I much prefer Ratdog over Phil. Dark star orchestra at mountain jam as well. I like this lineup a lot.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 28, 2014)

Got mail order for Bobby at Westbury on February. Anyone going.


----------



## crank (Jan 28, 2014)

May go see him at the capitol in Portchester.  My girlfriend lives about 2 miles from there.  We just saw the Midnight Ramble band there last Friday.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 28, 2014)

BeanoNYC said:


> Got mail order for Bobby at Westbury on February. Anyone going.



going to see the dog at the tower on 2/15...sold out show!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 18, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> going to see the dog at the tower on 2/15...sold out show!



so yeah the show was pretty good...weir seems to be in great shape, good voice...it was rough around the edges as this is this troupe's first tour as a unit, but altogether not bad.  the two-bass attack worked better than i expected with wasserman filling the far low end, plucking, bowing and tapping the bow adding another percussive element to the band...highlight had to be the other one, which seemed like a perfect tune for this combo...would recommend

a thought occurred to me at the show: skiing is the grateful dead of sports...zealots who will travel hundreds if not thousands of miles for their passion, looked at oddly by the rest of society, can talk endlessly about the subject and generally slightly off kilter in a really good way


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2014)

Bob R said:


> Going to see Dead Sessions on Saturday in the Goggle at Sunday River. Seen them a few times.  Band rocks.



Wish I could make it, but I have to work.  Our friend and neighbor Adam Terrell, is one of the guitarists.  We'll probably be asked to feed his cats while he's up there. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2014)

DHS,  that is an old post, but they are coming again this Sat night.  I  will be there.  Is he the blond hair thin guitarist?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2014)

No, bald guy with a beard.  Also buddies with Kevin Roper who plays keys.  He had a pretty good band in Portland back when I met wife there 8 years ago.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2014)

Kevin is know pretty well known up there being close to Portland.  I know which guy you mean know on Guitar.  They played without Seth the last time they came. Still sounded pretty good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.paloaltohistory.com/the-grateful-dead.php 

 Great read on how the band got started.

Palo  Alto was the magic carpet.   It was where everything happened.  That’s  where the music was…Jerry [Garcia] was there and [Bob] Hunter was  there…all the characters were there.  Palo Alto was the beautiful golden  basket that this all came out of...Palo Alto was INCREDIBLE in those  days.” –Carolyn “Mountain Girl” Garcia
  In the late 1950s and early 1960s, those year when the American  counterculture was slowly moving from Beatnik intellectualism towards  psychedelic hippiedom, Palo Alto was a pretty happening place.  This is  rather surprising, because in those years the city was far more  conservative and less urban than it is today--after all, Palo Alto was  still basically dry until 1971.  But in this quasi-university town not  too far from San Francisco, a youth scene sprouted up on the city’s  liberal fringes that would end up producing some big-time artists,  including the Kingston Trio, Joan Baez and the very symbol of American  counterculture--the Grateful Dead.
  In 1960, 18-year-old  Jerry Garcia arrived in Palo Alto.  The future  Grateful Dead leader had just been discharged from an unlikely Army  stint where he had accrued two courts-martial and eight AWOLs.  At the  time, the daytime center of literary and intellectual activity for Palo  Alto youth was actually in Menlo Park at Kepler’s Books on El Camino.  Still in operation today, Kepler’s was a kind of hypercreative living  room for what Garcia’s then-girlfriend Barbara Meier would later say was  a full-time “collection of poets, musicians, painters, writers,  socialists and pacifists, with a smattering of out and out lunatics.”   Garcia took up nearly daily residence as part of the Kerouac-inspired,  neo-Beatnik crowd hanging out in Kepler’s backroom. 
  At night, the action tended to shift over to St. Michael’s Alley, a  funky Palo Alto coffee shop at 436 University which had launched Joan  Baez a couple years earlier.  There were other places as well--the Top  of the Tangent, a small folk club upstairs from a pizza parlor at 117  University Avenue, and The Chateau, a three-story, old Victorian house  on Santa Cruz Avenue in Menlo Park that approached the atmosphere of a  hippie commune.  Later the scene would shift to author Ken Kesey’s house  on Perry Lane, near Stanford Golf Course, and to a huge  turn-of-the-century Victorian at 436 Hamilton Avenue in downtown Palo  Alto. 
  Indeed, reading accounts of the Dead’s formative years is like a walk  through Palo Alto in the early 1960s.  For example, Garcia was in  bandmate Bob Weir's apartment on High Street, thumbing through a Funk  & Wagnalls Dictionary, when he came up with the Grateful Dead name.   Garcia found out from his second Palo Alto girlfriend, Sara Ruppenthal  that she was pregnant while window shopping at Stanford Shopping Center.  And Garcia's wedding to Sara Ruppenthal, his second Palo Alto  girlfriend, took place on April 25, 1963 at the Unitarian Church,  followed by a reception at Ricky’s Garden Hotel. 

  Garcia met eventual Grateful Dead bassist Phil Lesh and keyboardist  “Pigpen” McKernan at Palo Alto parties, and for a while Garcia and  longtime Dead lyricist Robert Hunter lived  side by side in their cars  in a nearby lot. The early version of the Dead, the Warlocks, even  rented their instruments from Swain’s House of Music at 451 University.  When he encountered Bob Weir, Garcia had a job as a guitar and banjo  teacher at Dana Morgan Music on Bryant Street.  But while Garcia earlier  may have been totally immersed in the Palo Alto scene, he was basically  free floating and free loading until his life was jolted by a terrific  car crash on the night of February 20, 1961. 
  At around one in the morning, after a party at The Chateau, Garcia  went out for a drive with  three friends--Alan Trist, Paul Speegle and  Lee Adams, who was behind the wheel of a 1956 Studebaker Golden Hawk.   The car was up near 90 mph on Junipero Serra Boulevard when it jumped  the guardrail, flipped over several times and landed on top of Speegle,  killing him instantly.  All the passengers were thrown from the car,  including Garcia, who literally came out of his shoes. The three  survivors ended up at Stanford Hospital with Garcia sporting a broken  collarbone.  Later he would say that the crash was “where my life  began.  Before then I was always living at less than capacity.  I was  idling.  That was the slingshot for the rest of my life.”  
  By early 1964, after a rather unsuccessful attempt at married life  and a cross-country trip to find the roots of his beloved bluegrass  music, Garcia began his move toward forming the Grateful Dead.  On New  Year’s Eve 1963, Garcia had met 15-year-old Bob Weir, future Grateful  Dead guitarist, who later described the fortuitous encounter: “I was  wandering the back streets of Palo Alto with a friend when we heard  banjo music coming from the back of a music store….It was Garcia waiting  for his pupils, unmindful it was New Year’s Eve.  We sat down and  started jamming and had a great old rave.  I had my guitar with me and  we played a little and decided to start a jug band.”  
  The jug band was Mother McCree’s Uptown Jug Champions, Garcia’s nod  to the particular niche of folk music that took off as a minor craze in  the early 1960s.  But despite his love of banjos, jugs and bluegras,  Garcia found that playing “old-timey” folk in Palo Alto was not so  easy.  As Garcia would explain in 1981, “in the area there were  virtually no bluegrass musicians…I was operating in a vacuum.”  After 25  or 30 gigs over the course of eight months, Jerry began to move away  from the nostalgic style of Mother McCree’s and toward cutting edge rock  ‘n’ roll.  And there was something that was pulling him hard in that  direction--the soaring phenomenon of the Beatles.
  In 1964, the American musical world was turned upside down by the  British invasion of the Beatles.  As Garcia’s biographer Blair Jackson  put it, “Like half of America under the age of 25, Jerry had been  seduced by the Beatles, especially their film A Hard Day’s Night which  depicted life as a rock ‘n roll band as just about as much fun as you  could have on Planet Earth.”   Bob Weir agreed, “The Beatles were why we  turned from a jug band into a rock ‘n’ roll band.  What we saw them do  was impossibly attractive.”  Plus by early 1965, Garcia had forever  fallen in love with the electric guitar.  
  As Garcia and Weir turned toward rock ‘n’ roll, Mother McCree’s  evolved into the harder-rocking Warlocks.  The new lineup featured  Garcia, Bob Weir, Dana Morgan, Jr. (from the Bryant Street music store)  on bass, Bill Kreutzmann (from Paly’s best band, The Legends) on drums  and Paly dropout Ron “Pigpen” McKernan on keyboards and harmonica.
  Over the next few years, as the Warlocks officially became the  Grateful Dead, the band rose to ever greater heights.  As LSD and  hallucinatory drugs infused the Palo Alto scene, author Ken Kesey and  his band of Merry Pranksters began to stage elaborate drug parties  dubbed Acid Tests in Palo Alto and other California cities.  The  Grateful Dead essentially became the house band of the Acid Tests,  furthering their reputation and reach.  Soon they were off to the  Haight-Ashbury and eventual stardom as the Grateful Dead became the most  iconic counterculture band of the 1960s.  They would end up the  greatest and highest grossing live music band in history.  
  Along the way the Dead acquired an insanely devoted following of  fans—nicknamed Deadheads— who worshipped the band for decades and  followed them from place to place on their “endless tour.” Even today,  some 2,314 concerts later and long after Garcia’s fatal heart attack in  1995, Deadheads still scour the internet looking for old mementos of the  band.   It seems sure that some still hope to find a piece of that  magic carpet from the Grateful Dead's earliest days, back when “Palo  Alto...was where everything happened."  []



Our Reader's Memories:


"When  I was 12 years old I took guitar lessons from Jerry Garcia at Dana  Morgan Music.  I really wanted to learn the banjo but I had to settle  for Jerry Garcia teaching guitar.  My mother dropped me off every week  in my pressed skirt and penny loafers, and every week Jerry would  patiently listen to me struggle through scales and hits such as "Yankee  Doodle Dandy."  He would grunt every once in awhile and roll another  cigarette.  When my mother picked me up she 
complained about  me smelling like smoke.  After six months I changed instructors to  learn flamenco guitar.  I don't play guitar any more, but I treasure the  memories and always have fun when I tell a Dead Head that I took  lessons from the great Jerry Garcia."
-Ellen



"I  encountered Jerry at the Comedia Repertory Theatre in the early sixties  when it was located at the corner of Emerson & Hamilton.  I recall  the accidental event as I was an acquaintance of Paul Speegle. I still  have one of his paintings. I also have Perry Lane memories.I have been  trying to locate a fiction book written by a woman in which the  characters were based on Perry Lane/Homer Lane habitants of the era  [late 50s/early 60s].  Unfortunately I do not recall the title. The only  memory remnant is a ‘mailbox’ on the paperback cover and I’m not even  sure of that."
-Ester




 "Good  article.  I was one of the founders of The Legends, along with Howie  Schonberger (our best musician) and Bob Kelley (founder and artistic  director of Theaterworks).  Bill took over for Nick Hammer.  We featured  Bill on Bobby Blue Bland's "Turn On Your Love Light/Don't Cry No More,"  which became a Grateful Dead standard."
-Byron



 "In  1964, I was taking guitar lessons from a guy named Troy. Jerry Garcia  and Bob Weir also gaving guitar lessons at Guitars Unlimited on El  Camino Real in Menlo Park. It was a block south of Santa Cruz Avenue.

On  a number of occasions Jerry would have me pick up my guitar and jam  with him. At that time he was playing in the Warlocks and they used to  play at Magoo's Pizza Parlor in Menlo Park, until the crowds got so big  that the police shut it down.

When Jerry and Bob left for Los  Angeles, they took a lot of equipment that was owned by Guitars  Unlimited. I they made it so that they would repay him for the  equipment."

-Alan



"As  a 15 year old kid I was invited up to 'The Chateau' by my friend Roger  "Cool Breeze" Williams. An a non-initiate I was beyond my realm when I  passed a lanky beaded individual on the front porch who, with abandoned  eyes like black saucers, was using a long folding pearl handle fruit  knife to clean his fingernails. When we went inside Garcia was sitting  at the dining room table in an agitated state and frustrated because he  was having difficulty finding a certain cord on his guitar. A couple of  people jumped on him as he fell back in his chair knocking over a gallon  bottle of Red Mountain, pocket knife in hand, and professing he was  going to cut off a finger to make his hand more adaptable to the guitar.  This ruckus did not interrupt the semi-nude threesome in the sitting  room who were swaying and in a state I only came to understand years  later. 'Breeze' went on to notoriety in the opening chapter of Tom  Wolf's Electric Kool-Aide Acid Test."

-Patrick



"It  must have been around 1968. I would have been 18 or 19. It seems like  most of the people I hung out with back then were either in bands or at  varying stages of learning a rock and roll instrument. I was attempting  to play drums. My family hated the drums as did our neighbors. One day I  decided I would sell my Ludwig drum set and use the money to buy an  acoustic guitar. It seemed like a more reasonable instrument to take to  the beach parties. I placed an ad in the San Jose Mercury. The first day  the ad was out I got a call from a guy who wanted to know if I would be  interested in trading the drums for an electric guitar. I told him I  wanted a guitar but not an electric guitar. He said I had to see the  guitar he had and that might change my mind. I told him to bring it over  and I would check it out. The next day, two guys arrive at my door, one  carrying the guitar they came in and after checking out the drums,  opened the guitar case. It was the most beautiful guitar I had ever  seen. It was a white Gibson SG Custom with all gold hardware and three  humbuckers. I didn’t know a lot about guitars but I knew this one had to  be worth a lot of money. I agreed to the trade and figured I could sell  or trade this guitar for the acoustic guitar of my dreams. The next  day, with guitar in hand, I went to the store that I thought would have  the best selection of acoustic guitars, Guitars Unlimited on El Camino  in Menlo Park. It wasn’t a very big store. It had a store front display  window and row of guitars along each side wall that you walked between  to get back to the sale counter at the back of the store. After a brief  perusal of the inventory I proceeded back to the sales counter to see  what sort of great deal I could negotiate. I asked the guy at the  counter if he would be interested in a trade. He asked to see what I was  trading in and I put the case on the counter and opened it up. He just  about blew a gasket. He asked me where I got the guitar and I told him  about the trade. He called his partner form the back room and they both  agreed upon what they were looking at. They insinuated that I was lying  and that they were going to call the police. It turns out that the  guitar belonged to Jerry Garcia and Guitars Unlimited was doing some  setup work on it. When they completed the setup they put the guitar in  their show window. Earlier in the week someone had run in, snatched the  guitar from the window and run off with it. They insisted that I was  that someone. I said if I had taken the guitar I certainly wouldn’t have  brought it back to the same store. They insisted I was the thief and  were going to call the cops. I figured, not only was I not going to get  my dream guitar, I was going to end up in the slammer. Finally one of  them suggest that they ought to call Jerry to see what he wants to do.  One of them picks up the phone, dials a number and when someone at the  other end answers says “Jerry” and proceeds to tell the person their  whole story and my whole story. After several minutes of conversation  the guy hangs up. He looks at me and says “it’s your lucky day”. Turns  out Jerry felt sorry for me and he tells these guys that he will pay up  to $250.00 towards any guitar in the store, excluding his of course. I  found a Guild D-25, price $250.00. They put it in a case, handed it to  me and I walked out the door. I never met Jerry but I would have liked  to have thanked him. That day marked the beginning of a hobby that has  taken me through countless guitars and a twenty year stint in a rock and  roll band. I still play almost every day."
-Gary Ridley 



                           	    [h=2]Send Us Your Memory![/h]                                                                                                                                           	        Name

                                                                                                                     	        Email

                                                                                                                     	        Message


 




   Privacy & Terms 








 



  


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 21, 2014)

Got Bobby tonight and tomorrow 10 minutes from my house.  Pretty stoked.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 21, 2014)

Enjoy Beano,  Just the Wed Portland show for me.  Love Steve K.  Turns usually take the lead over shows these days.  Be skiing the next 9 days.  Tomorrow will 50th time out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

Win free tickets for Rat Dog at Capitiol Theater on Westchester county NY
https://www.facebook.com/TheCapitolTheatre/posts/663175290407768
CONTEST! The Capitol Theatre is GIVING AWAY tickets to Bob Weir & Ratdog on Saturday, March 1 and Sunday, March 2. Want them?

 LIKE this post and automatically be entered to win. LIKE + COMMENT below to DOUBLE your chances. LIKE + COMMENT + SHARE this post to TRIPLE your chances.

 Contest ends TONIGHT, February 27, at MIDNIGHT. Winner announced shortly after. Good luck!

Like ·  · Share · 2 minutes ago ·


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 21, 2014)

For the record:  This thread is now 8 years old.  Anyone going to Reggaefest at Mount Snow next weekend?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2014)

https://tribecafilm.com/filmguide/53208ad4c07f5df7d2000701-other-one-the-long-strang

This might get me to finally see a movie here were I work. 

[h=1]HE OTHER ONE: THE LONG, STRANGE TRIP OF BOB WEIR[/h]                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














                                                  TIME & DATE
             LOCATION
             WISH LIST
             BUY TICKETS


                                                    9:30 PM - WED  4/23                                              
                     BMCC Tribeca PAC                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                               ADD TO LIST                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RUSH 
	
 


                                                                            8:30 PM - FRI  4/25                                              
                     AMC Loews Village 7 - 3                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                               ADD TO LIST                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FREE W/ TICKET  
	
 


                                                                            2:30 PM - SAT  4/26                                              
                     AMC Loews Village 7 - 3                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                               ADD TO LIST                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$20.50


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

Phil and friends in central Park at Rumsey Field in NYC goes on sale today at 12 pm.


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2014)

The Word:


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2014)




----------



## marcski (May 31, 2014)




----------



## crank (Jun 9, 2014)

Rat Dog was really, really good at Mtn. Jam Friday night.  Bob W. was singing and playing better than I have seen in at least a few years.  Much better, IMO than Phil and Friends last year.


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2014)

Happy B-Day Jerry!  He would have been 72.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2014)

RIP Jerry.

Hopefully some people from here are at the Vibes this weekend.


----------



## 56fish (Aug 2, 2014)

10th annual August West @ Jay next week.......anyone planning to attend?


----------



## marcski (Aug 3, 2014)

56fish said:


> 10th annual August West @ Jay next week.......anyone planning to attend?



My name is August West and I love my Pearly Baker best more than my wine.

Not going but enjoy the show.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

Bob Weir and Ratdog Tour  have cancelled all remaining tour dates including their Jamaica event  in 2015. We know where Bob is. He's safe and working on his comeback!!!!  Pray!!! 
 "Circumstances have necessitated that all scheduled  tour dates for Bob Weir & RatDog are being cancelled. This applies  to all dates on the summer tour starting on Thursday, August 14 in  Boston through September 14 in Nashville and also includes the Jamaica  event in January of 2015. Full and complete refunds are available at  place of purchase. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience."

Get rest Bobby and get well soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2014)

JUST ANNOUNCED! Phil Lesh and Friends return to The Cap w/ five consecutive weekend shows starting OCT 31! Tix go on sale SEP 12. Buy here-->> http://bit.ly/1puf32H
 Stay tuned as Phil's friends will be announced in the coming weeks. It's a fall Phil Lesh extravaganza, so buckle up, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2014)

Phil n Friends playing at Lockn Festival right now. 

PM me for the livestream video link if you don't have it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 9, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> JUST ANNOUNCED! Phil Lesh and Friends return to The Cap w/ five consecutive weekend shows starting OCT 31! Tix go on sale SEP 12. Buy here-->> http://bit.ly/1puf32H
> Stay tuned as Phil's friends will be announced in the coming weeks. It's a fall Phil Lesh extravaganza, so buckle up, and enjoy the ride!



I'm think Halloween will be SOOOO sick...


----------



## marcski (Sep 9, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I'm think Halloween will be SOOOO sick...



I'm going to see a few shows on this run.  Psyched for the Brotherhood and Anders a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 9, 2014)

Still up in the air about Phish in Vegas for Halloween..
Hitting the San Fran shows that week..  so.. I'm probably heading back for this..


Anders will be amazing...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

come again......


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

and 11 years later






pay dhs no mind.  on a Mission kick this week


----------



## marcski (Sep 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> and 11 years later
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When does anyone on here ever pay attention to you?  

Though, I am a fan of the old JGB.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

you just did 


and now for a little Reconstruction


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Lovely Night For Dancing


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2014)

I so excited to be going to Terrapin Crossroads tomorrow and the next day!!!!
PHIL!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow is Phil and Friends with  Stanley Jordan, John Kadlecik, Jeff Chimenti, & Tony Leone
Sunday is Family Band with Mike Gordon(Phish) and Phil!!!

Then I have 3 nights of Phish starting Monday at BGCA.... stoked...


----------



## marcski (Oct 31, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I so excited to be going to Terrapin Crossroads tomorrow and the next day!!!!
> PHIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Phil and Friends with  Stanley Jordan, John Kadlecik, Jeff Chimenti, & Tony Leone
> ...



Yo, Funky man...How were the Crossroads shows??


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 31, 2014)

Joe Russo's Almost Dead from Vibes 2014 - Reuben and Cherise


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2014)

If anyone needs a videostream of tonight's Phish show, PM me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2014)

Further officially calls it quits.  

http://www.furthur.net/


Wonder what that means for future collaborations with any of the core four with the 50 year anniversary coming up.  I would be really surprised if they didn't let bygones be bygones and get together one last time for the fans.

 IMO, they should do one west coast and one east coast festival and call it a wrap to pursue their solo outlets from there on forward.  I just can't see them sustaining a tour anymore.  Phil has already pretty much voluntarily given up on touring.  Bobby had to cancel his tour and gave no indication of when he would be back.   A three day festival for each coast, three sets a day.  That would give them a chance to play a good amount of material and give the fans one last weekend of magic to remember the previous 50 years by.

That's what I'm hoping for anyhow.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw Phil and Gordo at TXR last week...
Also was there the night before for Stanley Jordan with Phil and Friends...   Places is SOOOO SICK!!!!  Got to chat with Phil...  swoooon...


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2014)

Phil is the man!!  Great show last night at the Cap:

Phil: 11-7-14:  

Phil Lesh, Joe Russo, Chris Robinson, Neal Casal, Adam Macdougal, Eric Krasno. 

Althea
Mr. Charlie
Half Step (* Phil)
Loser
Deal
Next time you see me
Sittin' on top of the world.

Set II

Bertha
Candyman
Box of Rain (* Phil)
Playing (* casal). --->
The wheel-->
A Hard Rain is Gonna Fall-->
The Wheel-->
Uncle John's--->
Morning Dew-->
Uncle John's

E. Sugaree

Chris Robinson has an iconic rock and roll lead voice. Althea, Mr. Charlie opening and then last half of Deal got all funky before Next time you See Me and Sittin' on Top to finish an awesome first set.  A Hard Rain Gonna fall and Neal Casal were 2nd set highlights.


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2014)

Funky Catman:  You couldn't get any good close-ups at Terrapin Crossroads?? Phil and Mike are so small I can barely make them out.
[emoji41]


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/website-test1

tonight's audio stream


----------



## marcski (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

Who is going bto the Capitol theater man lucky that place reopen ed a year after I left that area.


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2014)

This is one awesome Sugaree:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2014)

The Dead booked for Lockn' festival next summer.

http://www.gratefulmusic.com/2014/11/the-dead-will-reunite-at-lock-festival.html?m=1


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2014)

Good to hear I need to to gathering of vibe again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

RIP Rock Scully


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> RIP Rock Scully


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

Brent... Blowing Minds in 89...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2014)

Jerry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

If anyone needs stream linkage to Philrad show.....let me know.  Midway through second set right now


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2015)

If anyone needs free video stream of tonight's Phish show from Miami, send me a PM


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...nion-shows-trey-anastasio-chicago-anniversary


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Booked a room.  Now its about getting tickets and convincing my wife to let me go while she stays home with a newborn.  I figure I got a 2% chance of being there, but 2 is better than 0.  :lol:

Not psyched they chose Trey as the guitarist.  Not that I don't love Trey, I just prefer many other guitarists interpretation of the music better.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Trey is onboard..  He knows the catalog.. And has been practicing like a mad man..
I know I'm a Phishdork... but I think this is going to be epic..  

http://youtu.be/emloG_yMeZU?t=45m35s


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

I know that.  I just think he brings too much of a Phish sound to the music.  I'd prefer Sless, Kimock or Herring.

I'm sure it will still be good.  When's mail order?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Booked a room.  Now its about getting tickets and convincing my wife to let me go while she stays home with a newborn.  I figure I got a 2% chance of being there, but 2 is better than 0.  :lol:
> 
> Not psyched they chose Trey as the guitarist.  Not that I don't love Trey, I just prefer many other guitarists interpretation of the music better.



Impressed you got a room. 


I thought they would play a few Shows in Ny too, but all the insurance issues seem to be true.
Sad. 

 When I was younger I did not have the money to hop on a plane and go.  Today, just not as interested.  When I  flew out to see the Dead  at that Stadium  it was sweet. I had a hotel in walking distance and it had a pool.  Nice to hit a stadium show without having to drive.  I took a day harbor crusie as well.  Fun place.  Lots of little music clubs in walking distance too.  I was hoping the Kimock rumor was true.  I did not think it would happen really though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

What are the insurance issues?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

It depended on who you chose to get your info from..    

All the NY shows and stuff were just rumors.  Some people just throw a ton of darts - some will hit..
I'm driving with friends to defray costs... And will wook stack my room...

We are already setting up another private boat cruise...  We had one in Miami over NYE...

This is so exciting to me..  Like a post GD dream...  
So many people I know are going from Phish tour..  Going to be EPIC!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah no concrete plans here, but figured I'd grab a room.  Its doubtful I'm there, but so much can change in 6 months I figured I'd reserve a room anyway.   $139 / night 4 miles from the stadium drive or a 5 min walk to public transportation


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What are the insurance issues?




Questions if there might be a  "band member", melt  down and have to cancel shows.  

I had heard from what I tought were reliable contacts that there were a couple of mini events like soldiers field, but they were having insurance issues.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Gotcha.  Given recent history that's an honest concern.

I thought they should've done a 3 show NY run and 3 shows in San Fran to appease both coasts.   Oh well.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Aftershow Boat cruise is going to happen...
Live band being selected...  hahaha...
I love my friends... They just get sh*t done...

CHICAGO!!!!!  

I refused to go to Chicago to see the GD for the last show...  I was afraid of all the bad stuff going on...
Deaththreats - house lights on - gate crashing - N2O....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Gotcha.  Given recent history that's an honest concern.
> 
> I thought they should've done a 3 show NY run and 3 shows in San Fran to appease both coasts.   Oh well.



Everyone I know from the East and Cali are going.. 
We all know Phish is slowing down this summer with a possible festival at Watkins in August...

July is wide open...   

From what I hear - things are good.  My close connections are to BillyK.  He says stuff that pisses people off a lot... Like me.. hahaha


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2015)

I did not go the the last chicago shows.  I caught a few before. Highgate,  Giants Stadium, the Nick and Dc I believe.

 Honestly, I would have to look it up.  92 or 93 maybe.  Took the train to Washington and then shortly  after flew to Chicago.  I have a buddy pushing me to go.  I think  I would prefer to sit at the pool and relax.  A festival, family reunion type of thing I would be into.  To me the most interesting info is from what Bob is saying,  bascially these three shows are it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Highgate and the Nick were it for me I think..
Highgate was just too much for me...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2015)

Just got my GDTS TOO e-mail.  $95 and $215 for reserved seats  and $115.50 for ga field.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Probly put in for Field one night...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Boys are getting PAID!   Lol


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Those prices aren't that bad..  Phil at the Cap has been pricy...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Anything over $100 is pricey IMO.  I've pretty much dropped out of seeing Phish due to their pricing.  I'd rather see Panic for $45 or moe. For even less.  But that's just me.  Everyone is different.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Anything over $100 is pricey IMO.  I've pretty much dropped out of seeing Phish due to their pricing.  I'd rather see Panic for $45 or moe. For even less.  But that's just me.  Everyone is different.




Phish tickets were $60 last fall... More for New Years...
But $60 isn't so bad


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Didn't have the opportunity this fall, but I seem to recall Great Woods being $75 this summer.  Even if it were $60, I'd still rather pay $45 for Panic.  Actually prices being equal I'd rather see Panic the past fifteen years or so, but that's just me.   Still love Phish, but not as much as I did in the 90s.  
Hopefully Panic comes back to Boston this summer.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

sure cool whatever...


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2015)

Sure do miss the days seeing Phish, Panic, Moe, etc. for less than $20. Those were the days! 

Wonder if they'll do webcasts of the Chicago show??


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Sure do miss the days seeing Phish, Panic, Moe, etc. for less than $20. Those were the days!
> 
> Wonder if they'll do webcasts of the Chicago show??



My first Phish show was like $10 at the door of the Wetlands..

This is too subjective..  But it's all about what you think is worth the price...
$60 for this band - no problem..
$50 for this band - meh not so much..

I think there will be a video component to Chicago...
Prbly won't be announced for a while...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd be shocked if there wasn't a webcast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

And I paid $7 for Ghost of Jupiter tickets tonight.  I actually bought an extra ticket because I didn't think they were charging enough.  So there's that side too.  Haha


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

Like I said.. Only you can decide what's worth paying for...

I always pay to get in to a show..
I love paying for music..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Absolutely.  My point was while I think some bands are grossly overpaid and their tickets too expensive, there are many more who are vastly underpaid and should charge more, so I pay more.   I do it all the time for local / regional bands


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

And my point is... If it's worth it to you.. Then go... 

Thats all...  I wouldn't drop $60 to see WSP... My personal thing..

I go to shows to have my mind blown... Not to pinch pennies..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Great dude, have a ball.  No need to be critical of others with different financial priorities than you.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Great dude, have a ball.  No need to be critical of others with different financial priorities than you.



wow.. sorry..  I didn't think $10 wold break you I apologize...  
Searching my comment for something critical about someones financial status or whatever...

I wasn't talking about your lack of ability to pay for something at all..

There's bands I wouldn't pay $1 for...
Like WSP..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure why you even decided to take this conversation this way.....all I said was the boys are getting paid......


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not sure why you even decided to take this conversation this way.....all I said was the boys are getting paid......



sorry... really.. 

Im out.. hope you make it!!!  If you want to of course..  All good..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2015)

I love to see Chicago and it be epic time for 50/year anniversary maybe on way to move to Colorado I can hope.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 17, 2015)

I am planning on going even though it's an 11 hour drive for me.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 17, 2015)

if i lived within a five hour drive it would be a no brainer, but realistically, for someone on either coast, between tickets, transportation, hotel, food/drink/fun it will be $1000 minimum to make it happen...with a newborn, a 5 year old and 100+ real grateful dead shows in the memory banks, i just can't justify the cost and effort

i'm sure it will be a great time, however, and the music will be good...wish i had the unlimited time and money to make it happen, but at this stage in my life i'd rather use that coin and time on a family trip

to those that make it i hope it rocks...great north special been on my mind


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL DHS gets in another argument with a AZ poster. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok changed my mind.  Bought a plane ticket and reserved a room.  Anyone with a suggestion for a place to stay i would love it.  i am 2.5 miles away. It averaged out to  $243 a night. Thurs  arrive, Monday depart. Looking to get closer and pay less.  See all there.  Thanks


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2015)

I am sure it will be a party but I just can't get into it enough to justify the expense.  [I am amazed that I am actually in agreement with DHS on something!.  ] Especially when I have such easy access to Phil at the Cap. I am seeing at least one of the 75th birthday shows in March...the one with Krasno on guitar.  Maybe a 2nd.  

I paid $20 for my first bunch of Dead shows.  As Archie used to say....Those were the days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2015)

Phil with Krasno would be awesome.  Jealous.  I really need to get to a Cap show.  I heard Phil did not renew his contract with Shapiro.  True/False?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 19, 2015)

Booked at Embassy Suites Downtown.  Mail order all set to go.  Driving and hoping to hit Hall or Fame in Cleveland on the way in and Cedar Point on the way back.  Haven't checked the baseball schedule but and Indian's game would be nice too.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2015)

Looked a little more closely.  At the Raffaello,  looks like I am fairly close to the train station.  long walk, but could do it in a pinch.  I think I made out ok.  Flying into midway.  9 miles to my hotel.  Hoping that mail order goes well.   Beanonyc,funkycatskills, and others cool communicating.  See you all there.  Hope plans work out Deadheadskier.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Looked a little more closely.  At the Raffaello,  looks like I am fairly close to the train station.  long walk, but could do it in a pinch.  I think I made out ok.  Flying into midway.  9 miles to my hotel.  Hoping that mail order goes well.   Beanonyc,funkycatskills, and others cool communicating.  See you all there.  Hope plans work out Deadheadskier.



Bob...Just checked the map.  We are staying very close to each other.  I'm a short walk south of you.  Great talking with you and DMC (Is that Funkycatskills now?)  Damn...I better get back on this forum.  Falling apart without me.   

Any idea of post shows or fun things to do?  Maybe we can plan an AZ meetup.  Been a while since I've partied with the likes of Bob and DMC.  Looking forward to meeting others.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Bob...Just checked the map.  We are staying very close to each other.  I'm a short walk south of you.  Great talking with you and DMC (Is that Funkycatskills now?)  Damn...I better get back on this forum.  Falling apart without me.
> 
> Any idea of post shows or fun things to do?  Maybe we can plan an AZ meetup.  Been a while since I've partied with the likes of Bob and DMC.  Looking forward to meeting others.




Working on tickets and the time off right now.  Not sure of anything else yet. My buddies said the train runs till like to 2.30 in the am.  checking that out now and working on my ride to and from the airport.  Go express seems to be the way to do that.  Still many details to work on.  We have time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2015)

Got the time off and the hotel.  Mail order will be sent in a few hours.  Keeping fingers crossed.  I hate scrambling for tickets.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 20, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Bob...Just checked the map.  We are staying very close to each other.  I'm a short walk south of you.  Great talking with you and DMC (Is that Funkycatskills now?)  Damn...I better get back on this forum.  Falling apart without me.
> 
> Any idea of post shows or fun things to do?  Maybe we can plan an AZ meetup.  Been a while since I've partied with the likes of Bob and DMC.  Looking forward to meeting others.



There will be no AZ hookup...  
But there will be meetups.

 I'm so stoked to see you and Bob...   F**k YEAH!!!
My buddy is throwing a boat cruise with a band after one of the shows... I'll hit you privately with deets...  The Miami boat to international waters was pretty sick...

I'm driving to help some friends keep costs down... R&R HOF for sure...

But of course... No MO for me... booooo....  In Vegas for work..  Craziness..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Phil with Krasno would be awesome.  Jealous.  I really need to get to a Cap show.  I heard Phil did not renew his contract with Shapiro.  True/False?



rumors... blech...


Im going to try to make Phils 75...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting you too funky!  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Looking forward to meeting you too funky!  :lol:



You two would have  a great time at a show together.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

I would agree, but I get a sense that the feeling is not mutual....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> There will be no AZ hookup...
> But there will be meetups.
> 
> I'm so stoked to see you and Bob...   F**k YEAH!!!
> ...



You got my number!  The last time me, you and Bob were together was at Gathering 2008.  4 months before my oldest was born.  I bought a "Grateful _*'Dad'*_ " t-shirt there.  Wore it in the delivery room.  Good times


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> You got my number!  The last time me, you and Bob were together was at Gathering 2008.  4 months before my oldest was born.  I bought a "Grateful _*'Dad'*_ " t-shirt there.  Wore it in the delivery room.  Good times



You guys are old.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 22, 2015)

Bob R said:


> You guys are old.



I really am...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 22, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> You got my number!  The last time me, you and Bob were together was at Gathering 2008.  4 months before my oldest was born.  I bought a "Grateful _*'Dad'*_ " t-shirt there.  Wore it in the delivery room.  Good times



i hope you don't run into any of your students in Chicago....    hahahaha


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 1, 2015)

Welp...lots of buzz on other forums about rejection letters.  My friends are all freaking out and I'm the optimist.  They do a Battan death march to the mailbox every day.  Going to keep my chin up on this one.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Welp...lots of buzz on other forums about rejection letters.  My friends are all freaking out and I'm the optimist.  They do a Battan death march to the mailbox every day.  Going to keep my chin up on this one.



No rejection letter yet either.  Hoping.....


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 15, 2015)

peachfest has a pretty sweet lineup this year, with a real dead flavor


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 16, 2015)

Ugggg I'm a GDTS REJECT.  First time ever rejected.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ugggg I'm a GDTS REJECT.  First time ever rejected.



Rejected as well.   waiting on the 28th.  I think that will just be another frustrating day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

What I said long ago is I thought for the 50th they should do one East Coast festival and one West Coast festival then call it a day.  Host it at a venue where as many people who want to see the band can go.  Not sure where that would be out west, but I was thinking Watkins Glen in the East.   

That would have been the best way for the most fans to enjoy them one last time and have closure for that part of life.  It is what it is, but there are going to be thousands upon thousands of fans shut out of these shows.  Really unfortunate.  It's nice with today's technology to have the pay per view option, but still not the same.  

I didn't go the mail order route as I figured the only people getting tickets were those putting in for the most expensive seats and for all three nights.  They practically instructed you do put in for that with your order.  To date, I do not know one single friend who has been successful in getting tickets. 

What will be doubly frustrating on the 28th is that it's a ski day.  I'll probably be sitting in my car furiously hitting redial on one cell phone and refresh on the TM website on another phone hoping to get through.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 17, 2015)

Going to be a complete sheeeet show...   I hear there may be some modifications to the way the seating is laid out inside the event.

I also heard a band members had to be coerced into agreeing to do this...  i doubt they could push for more events..  

I trust my Phish phamily to find me tickets if I can't get em... It's what we do...
Will try the 28th..  

I can't wait for Phish tour..  Actually..  I've not been paying close attention to all the Dead vs Phish BS..  But what I hear from both sides makes me sick..   I wonder if this event will harm the Phish scene like Touch or Grey/In The Dark affected the GD scene with more people piling on..   I worry about our cool little scene... mostly under the radar..

Any rate... Stoked to go on the 4th...  Mainly because SO many people that I know are going to be there...
Road tripping out..  R&RHOF on the way...  See some Jerry Guitars...


----------



## crank (Feb 17, 2015)

I was almost sure they would play at Gathering of the Vibes.  My feeling is that if they can only stand to be together for these 3 shows then I don't even want to go see them.  I have a friend who is connected enough to get us tickets and she is going, but not me.  

I did hear that Rat Dog will be at Peach Festival and I will probably attend that as it was great fun last summer. They were really good at Mountain Jam last June, just before Weir cancelled all his shows for the rest of the year.  Better, imo, than Phil and Friends who bore me to death.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty cool Trey interview about how he is preparing for the shows

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/f...shows-i-dont-want-to-just-copy-jerry-20150217


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 17, 2015)

crank said:


> I did hear that Rat Dog will be at Peach Festival and I will probably attend that as it was great fun last summer. They were really good at Mountain Jam last June, just before Weir cancelled all his shows for the rest of the year.  Better, imo, than Phil and Friends who bore me to death.



IMO...

I'm just the opposite from you  - I'll take the exploration and craziness of a Phil show any day..
Especially with Medeski and Scofield...  Russo...   Cast goes on and on... Saw P&F at Terrapin in October with Stanley Jordan.. Was sooooo Sick..  P&F at Levons was amazing... Every show is different with different players stepping up... I love that model...

I found Ratdog to be slow and dirgey at mountain jam..  I'm just not a fan..  

Now I LOVE JRAD... Stuff is an awesome take on the GD...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty cool Trey interview about how he is preparing for the shows
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/f...shows-i-dont-want-to-just-copy-jerry-20150217



Amazing...  Now I REALLY want to go...



> "Then, since I don't want to go out there and just copy Jerry, the next thing I do is play it in all 12 keys, so that I get it into my body, with the intention of forgetting it again."


----------



## crank (Feb 18, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> IMO...
> 
> I'm just the opposite from you  - I'll take the exploration and craziness of a Phil show any day..
> Especially with Medeski and Scofield...  Russo...   Cast goes on and on... Saw P&F at Terrapin in October with Stanley Jordan.. Was sooooo Sick..  P&F at Levons was amazing... Every show is different with different players stepping up... I love that model...
> ...




Wow we really are opposites.  I saw Phil and Friends with Scofield and Medeski and did not like either of them.  Got no problems with Russo though. lol

I did find Kimmock's playing with Rat Dog a bit sterile I admit but Weir himself sounded better than he has in years.

Medeski, when I saw Phil at GOTV had a super shrill distorted tone that I found grating.  Plus I feel like their jams generally go nowhere and then Phil gets tired of what is happening, or not happening and forces his way into a new song.  Nothing like the Grateful Dead used to do when the would flow from song to space jam and into another song.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2015)

crank said:


> Wow we really are opposites.  I saw Phil and Friends with Scofield and Medeski and did not like either of them.  Got no problems with Russo though. lol
> 
> I did find Kimmock's playing with Rat Dog a bit sterile I admit but Weir himself sounded better than he has in years.
> 
> Medeski, when I saw Phil at GOTV had a super shrill distorted tone that I found grating.  Plus I feel like their jams generally go nowhere and then Phil gets tired of what is happening, or not happening and forces his way into a new song.  Nothing like the Grateful Dead used to do when the would flow from song to space jam and into another song.



Crank,

Love the opinion and could not disagee more.  
Kimock makes Ratdog something I will go to again. In the early days of Phil and friends we use to say the songs were just space to fill between the jams.  The transitions and combinations and myriad of teases are core to the Phil and friends sound.

I don't discount anything you said and like that you have a postive opinion.  Just different sides of the fence.

Back to stressing about tickets again.

I did buy DSO tickets for Hampton beach if anyone is going to catch those shows look me up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2015)

My preferred Phil Ensemble is the Quintet.  Phil, Molo, Barraco, Haynes and Herring.   This is probably because Herring is my favorite lead guitarist.  (huge Panic fan here)  They've only rebanded I believe for one run of shows in the past ten or so years though.   Scofield is my least favorite guest of the various Phil incarnations.  I just really am not a fan of his tone for GD music.  Love him with MMW, but not with Phil.   Plenty of other members I immensely enjoy, Barry Sless, Larry Cambell, Kimock.  The best Phil show I may have ever saw was back in Worcester 1999.   Rumor was Kimock and Jill Lesh had an argument, so Steve walked out on a show.  Derek Trucks (only 20 years old then) was called in on one day's notice and absolutely CRUSHED it. 

https://archive.org/details/1999-11-14.paf.akg.vernon.6418.sbeok.flacf

I don't remember a thing about the Dylan set that followed.  I think I walked out before the end of it.  I wanted three sets of a Phil at that point. haha

I side with Funky in that I prefer Phil over Ratdog.  I've seen some inspiring Rat Dog shows, but plenty of lounge bobby snooze fests as well.  Sometimes Phil shows can get sleepy too if the jams aren't productive and become just noodle fests.  In either situation, I give them both a pass.  They're older than my parents.  

It's pretty crazy to look at all the people who have played in Phil and Friends over the years. Just look at the right side of the Wiki listing and that's likely not everyone. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Lesh_and_Friends      I think that's a more interesting approach to keep expanding GD music into new waters vs. RatDog which hasn't really evolved tremendously over the years.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> My preferred Phil Ensemble is the Quintet.  Phil, Molo, Barraco, Haynes and Herring.   This is probably because Herring is my favorite lead guitarist.  (huge Panic fan here)  They've only rebanded I believe for one run of shows in the past ten or so years though.   Scofield is my least favorite guest of the various Phil incarnations.  I just really am not a fan of his tone for GD music.  Love him with MMW, but not with Phil.   Plenty of other members I immensely enjoy, Barry Sless, Larry Cambell, Kimock.  The best Phil show I may have ever saw was back in Worcester 1999.   Rumor was Kimock and Jill Lesh had an argument, so Steve walked out on a show.  Derek Trucks (only 20 years old then) was called in on one day's notice and absolutely CRUSHED it.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/1999-11-14.paf.akg.vernon.6418.sbeok.flacf
> 
> ...


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx
Nice perspective.

I saw UNH, Worcester, Umass, and the Meadowlands shows that 99 tour.  I came in hoping for Kimock.  Trucks, and Jorma and Warren were excellent.l.  I bailed on some of the Dylan parts too.  Love Dylan.  Just left work to  hit the shows, drove home and went to work.  I think I was in bed by midnight each night of the NE shows.  

Best Phil and friends run of shows for me were the Barry Sless and the Hammerstein shows in 2006. I saw those with Beano and others. 

 Tied would have to be Buffalo with Scofield. The Althea may well be the best post 95 music I have seen. 



Any of the Gimme Shelters with Joan were fantastic too.  Can't remember they year, but last show of a tour was in Phili and they opened up the 2nd set with it and it shook the house.  Caught it another time or two..

Favorite for the scene and location and combinations  Were the last of the Q shows at Red rocks in 2002 I believe. Rat dog opened one night Willie the other.  Caught 9 shows that summer of the Q.  Great times.

back to stressing about tickets


----------



## crank (Feb 18, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Crank,
> 
> Love the opinion and could not disagee more.
> Kimock makes Ratdog something I will go to again. In the early days of Phil and friends we use to say the songs were just space to fill between the jams.  The transitions and combinations and myriad of teases are core to the Phil and friends sound.
> ...




I respect all of your opinions as well...hey to each his own.  I did like Kimmock's playing but he just seemed too wooden and controlled to me.  I am probably older than you all and was more if a dead head back in the 70's.  To give you an idea, my favorite Jerry era sound wise was back when he was still playing a Stratocaster, pre Alembic and heavily effected guitar tone days.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2015)

crank said:


> I respect all of your opinions as well...hey to each his own.  I did like Kimmock's playing but he just seemed too wooden and controlled to me.  I am probably older than you all and was more if a dead head back in the 70's.  To give you an idea, my favorite Jerry era sound wise was back when he was still playing a Stratocaster, pre Alembic and heavily effected guitar tone days.



119 Dead shows and over 100 Phil and friends shows. Mid 350s  overall for band members, is in the ball park.
  Everthing from 85 on.  I call your favorite, the Piano era..  Never got to enjoy  the 70's Piano sound or when the music sounded, well better.  Closest to the Piano sound was Bruce in the early 90's for me.

My Opinion Kimock sounds held back, cause  Bobby holds him back in due to his personal sound structure.  I get its his band.  We should catch a show.  Many of my buddies have the exact same feelings as you.  More are with Funky Catskills and myself these days that I see shows with.  

I have been telling Funky Catskill for almost ten years I am done seeing shows.  Getting closer.

 I think I spent too much time in the Q mob.  

Sounds like you have about 10 years on me.  





Nice back and forth.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

The Grateful Dead is awesome...  And the fact that people see such different things and feel such different things in the music is a testament to it's awesomeness..

I also think Bobby holds guitar players back..  I don't know why it happens...  But I felt that way with Kimock like you did Bob AND I felt they held Warren back a bit with the Dead..  Bobby play some pretty complicated "rhythm" guitar - he knows it.. 
When I saw Bobby do Levon's and then Bearsville solo.  He seemed to do a one to one - his rhythm parts to acoustic and the first attempt failed..  His parts are way to crazy to hold down a song and almost needs traditional acoustic guitar rhythm to hold things together..  By the Bearsvile show he locked things down...  I just wish the girl in the front row would've shut up...   

But to me... I'm in for the exploration of the acid test days..  
I think that's the basic alignment of Deadheads..
Phil saw them as whole explorations.. Sights sound vibe...electrons.. dance..
Bobby was more into the party...

Both very acceptable feelings for an acid test...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

crank said:


> Wow we really are opposites.  I saw Phil and Friends with Scofield and Medeski and did not like either of them.  Got no problems with Russo though. lol
> 
> I did find Kimmock's playing with Rat Dog a bit sterile I admit but Weir himself sounded better than he has in years.
> 
> Medeski, when I saw Phil at GOTV had a super shrill distorted tone that I found grating.  Plus I feel like their jams generally go nowhere and then Phil gets tired of what is happening, or not happening and forces his way into a new song.  Nothing like the Grateful Dead used to do when the would flow from song to space jam and into another song.




Yeah...  I loved that Medeski performance at the GOTV...  He's my hero..
He gave me the best drum lesson i ever had... For real..

Also - for me - I prefer bands take chances..  It doesn't always work out..  But when it does it's magic..
Maybe they get noddle'y but when it's a lock it's sublime..


----------



## crank (Feb 19, 2015)

I have this to say about that.

I saw the Dead a couple of times with Warren Haynes on lead and I really liked the lineup.  I felt like Warren was laying back a bit and almost forcing Weir to be more in the mix.  that sounded good because I have never heard Weir's playing as well.  Don't get me wrong I am a huge Jerry Garcia fan, and while he was definitely the musical leader of the band, I often felt like he was...well maybe too busy of a player.  But that is me and I love dynamics and hate playing with players who overplay.  I have been playing guitar for over 40 years and he is one of my many influences - but I am no Jerry clone and I actually do not like Dead cover bands that really try to copy the as closely as possible.  In my twisted mind, one should put their own sound, spin, interpretation on the music and not try to play note for note.

The last time I saw Phil and Weir with Haynes in the Further configuration, Warren was playing a ton of stuff with an octaver effect, trying, I guess to sound more like Jerry, and in my opinion that completely sucked.  I want Warren to sound like Warren playing Dead...if that makes any sense.  

Medesky gave you a drum lesson?  I thought he was plays keys?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

crank said:


> Medesky gave you a drum lesson?  I thought he was plays keys?



He is - but if you want to approach playing drums musically - sitting down with a horn or keyboard player is the way to go..
I've taken lessons from Billy Martin..  Need to restart soon...  He suggested i get a sitdown with John..  it was amazing.. 

If you like a bands spin on the music... go see JRAD...  modern take on the GD..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

crank said:


> IDon't get me wrong I am a huge Jerry Garcia fan, and while he was definitely the musical leader of the band, I often felt like he was...well maybe too busy of a player.



this is another fundamental difference between us..  Jerry's picking style through songs like Let It Grow was absolutely brilliant to me...  Bobbys style and the rhythmic force the the band allowed him to do that kind of stuff...


----------



## crank (Feb 19, 2015)

Getting away from the Dead for a moment... It's funny how people interpret these things like style and the interplay of instruments and musicians.  I am playing in a cover band these days and I love the way our drummer plays - he just lays down the perfect bed for me to work with and we have a good back and forth thing going on.  I also love my bass player who is a great groove player... yet the drummer and bassist seem to have issues with each other.  All that leaves me thinking wtf is wrong with me and wtf am I not hearing there?  In my mind the most important thing in band dynamics is listening to each other and leaving space for everyone.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

If your drummer and bass players have issues...  that's bad..  
At least in my world..  I have 2 bass players i like to work with...  
They are my world..  One is funky like Phish style and the other more classic rock...  
But they are my secret weapons..  They make me look good...

The notes are important -but the space between the notes is what makes the groove..

Try what Phish does at rehearsal..  MMW does this too..
Play a groove - just settle into it..
Then one at a time each band member changes that groove just slightly and everyone drops in on it...
then the next guy then the next guy...


----------



## crank (Feb 19, 2015)

They both seem to like playing with me and I like playing with them so we will try to work their issues out.  Since we are doing covers, dance stuff for mostly private functions and not jam band stuff I am not sure how the Phish method would really help.  We have no problem grooving and jamming  when we are cutting loose.  I think it's mainly that the bassist wants to get the parts exactly right and the drummer and I are content so long as it sounds good and captures the feel of the song.  What would playing in bands be without a little band drama. lol


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2015)

It helps you listen as a band..  
And improve...

It's not about being in a jam band..  It's about listening as a band..
for nuances..  and changes... all that stuff..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 28, 2015)

Pulled a 2x3 day passes off Ticktbastard... 
Behind stage 353....  We are GOING!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Pulled a 2x3 day passes off Ticktbastard...
> Behind stage 353....  We are GOING!!



Lucky!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats. I got skunked. Couldn't even pull a single any night


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 28, 2015)

bummer... there will be a ton of tickets around..
So many people I know pulled tickets - way more than say PHish NYE or Halloween which tend to be tough tickets..
Once the dust settles..  Thre will be seats around..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Hope so.  Stubhub prices suggest a HUGE demand.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 28, 2015)

thats early stuff.. totally off base.. prices will come down once people realize the demand isn't as big as originally anticipated...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

I just philosophically am so against scalping.  Never have paid above face.  Hopefully a friend ends up with an extra.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 28, 2015)

Im talking trades...  check cash or trade...
https://cashortrade.org/


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks D.  Forgot about that site.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 28, 2015)

I am in 3 nights 443 said rear stage looks like side stage.Only got two tried for 4


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Im talking trades...  check cash or trade...
> https://cashortrade.org/



Put my hotel reservation up for trade.  Hopefully it works out.

I've got a 4 night reservation 3 miles from the venue at the Marriott Medical District hotel for $650 total for the 4 nights.  I can shorten it to 3 nights for $500.  Hotel is right next to public trans.

All I'm looking for trade is 2 tickets for one night at face value.  I'll buy one nights tickets at face value, the buyer probably saves $3-400 in hotel rooms costs. I'd obviously love to go all 3.  But, me and a friend just want to have one last night to hear the boys and say goodbye.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2015)

Most in demand concert tickets in history for Ticketmaster.  Over half a million "people" attempted to get tickets.  Who knows if that's significantly less people using multiple devices trying to get in.  I know I had two going and my friend who I want to go with had four. 


http://www.jambase.com/Articles/124191/Fare-Thee-Well-Grateful-Dead-50-Tickets-Sell-Out-In-An-Hour


...also highest priced concert tickets ever on Stubhub.   


I hope I get lucky on Cash or Trade with my hotel room offering.  I'm certainly not dropping the stubhub prices to get in the door.  That kind of cash could pay for a flight to San Fran where I could just catch Phil at Terrapin Crossroads.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 1, 2015)

DHS, good luck. Keep networking.  Any info on Beano?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2015)

Totally skunked from both GTDS, CID and Ticketmaster.  Pretty bummed.  Still sniffing around for extras but will focus on the Phish tour if not.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Totally skunked from both GTDS, CID and Ticketmaster.  Pretty bummed.  Still sniffing around for extras but will focus on the Phish tour if not.



Hoping for announcement tomorrow...
2 days of Randalls is current rumor..
And Watkins of course...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2015)

God I hope some of these shows don't interfere with my summer work schedule. Got to get my days locked down soon.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

******RUMOR********

7/15/15 - XFINITY Theatre - Hartford, CT
7/17/15 - Randall's Island - New York, NY
7/18/15 - Randall's Island - New York, NY
7/19/15 - Randall's Island - New York, NY
7/22/15 - XFINITY Center - Mansfield, MA
7/23/15 - XFINITY Center - Mansfield, MA
7/25/15 - Merriweather Post Pavilion - Columbia, MD
7/26/15 - Merriweather Post Pavilion - Columbia, MD
7/28/15 - Riverbend Music Center - Cincinnati, OH or Blossom?
7/30/15 - Klipsch Music Center - Noblesville, IN
7/31/15 - Klipsch Music Center - Noblesville, IN
8/1/15 - Alpine Valley Music Theatre - East Troy, WI
8/2/15 - Alpine Valley Music Theatre - East Troy, WI
8/5/15 - Starlight Theatre - Kansas City, MO
8/7/15 - West Riverfront Park Amphitheatre - Nashville, TN
8/8/15 - Aaron's Amphitheatre at Lakewood - Atlanta, GA
(maybe) 8/9/15 - Aaron's Amphitheatre at Lakewood - Atlanta, GA
8/21/15 - Festival - Watkins Glen International - Watkins Glen, NY
8/22/15 - Festival - Watkins Glen International - Watkins Glen, NY
8/23/15 - Festival - Watkins Glen International - Watkins Glen, NY


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks.  Grabbed a hotel near Mansfield if those dates pan out.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks.  Grabbed a hotel near Mansfield if those dates pan out.



excellent...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2015)

Man I wish they would go back to Jones Beach. It's 10 minutes from me. Anyway. I'll probably do Randals and Watkins


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

I wish they were doing SPAC...  

But Randalls will be awesome again....
Stoked for a proper festival...  
Doing the Watkins camping vip again if they offer it..
Last time was perfect..  Place is setup great for camping for all the NASCAR freaks...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know if I'll be able to go, but if these rumors are true, I'm glad they're sticking with Watkins over Limestone.  I've been up in that part of Maine recently for work and it's such a haul for people.  I had a great time at the Great Went and Lemon Wheel, but I think it's best for the fans to have an easier access location like Watkins.  I say that even though for me personally it would be a farther drive to Watkins.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

I prefer Limestone because it weeds out the non fans...  
And an airforce base works great for a concert... haha..

But Watkins is super cool...  Last time was pretty epic...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2015)

How did VIP camping work out. I booked a hotel for those dates just in case. Refundable.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> How did VIP camping work out. I booked a hotel for those dates just in case. Refundable.



It was amazing...
Infrastructure is setup already... Bathrooms.. roads..  
VIP had awesome showers and toilets...
Was RIGHT near the stage too..

I like to be in the middle of stuff...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Totally skunked from both GTDS, CID and Ticketmaster.  Pretty bummed.  Still sniffing around for extras but will focus on the Phish tour if not.




Sorry,  good luck.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Bob. I'm ok with it. Not everyone can be lucky enough to go. I'm just bummed at the markup. I would have paid good money for the show but the current prices are insulting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2015)

Wheelchair accessible seats are starting at $875 on Stubhub.  These scalping scumbags have no shame.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 2, 2015)

Stub hub has a 3 day pass down to just under 1300,  I think it was 437 per night.  Face Value and all the fees were $66.00 and change.  $397 was my total I think for 2 packages or there about.  So with rough math makes that 6.50 times face per ticket.  My bet is these sell for $250 a night for Friday and Sunday and $350 for Sat.  Just my guess.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

I really think these prices will come down once they realize people won't pay..
a couple weeks maybe...

Otherwise... Place will be empty...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2015)

ScottieB tells it...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2015)

I sent a couple of pm's before I posted this.  Tickemaster has a few Sat ticket availbile on the site right now.  not sure for how long.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

I missed it.

So much for trying to be healthy and using the hotel gym in the morning :lol:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2015)

I heard about that ReRe but was too late..

This is going to happen a lot..


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2015)

I saw it twice yesterday and once today.  Tickets get retuned and credit cards get rejected.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2015)

Im hearing Trey and Bobby are having a blast playing together..


Pretty cool...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone around Sunday River Friday night... Dead Sessions is playing at the Goggle.  I am pretty psyched.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Anyone around Sunday River Friday night... Dead Sessions is playing at the Goggle.  I am pretty psyched.



Kevin Shapiro on dums?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2015)

Only guy I have met is Adam.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow.  I get that some people don't care for Phish.  They're not for everyone, but to deny their musicianship?  Excuse me David Crosby?

http://www.relix.com/blogs/detail/david_crosby_says_phish_are_just_ok


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2015)

He seems to approach things from an individual level.   
PHish is more of a group thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2015)

http://liveforlivemusic.com/news/incredible-lineup-announced-for-dear-jerry-tribute-show/


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2015)

A friday, Sat or Sunday would be better, this is a Thursday.  I don't take 2 days off for 1 show.  looks like a great time.  I might have tried if I got shut out for chicago though.  This could be a tough ticket too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, not sure about taking the time for a Thursday in MD.  If it was local it would be an easy decision


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow... Directed by Don Was... He did a great job at Love for Levon..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2015)

I booked a hotel for the Maryland thing.  Hoping that the ticketing process doesn't turn into a shit show.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 6, 2015)

Pig knows...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 7, 2015)

the word 'custie' gives me douche chills


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2015)

I heard of another guy who got the nice E-mail from GDTSTOO that went into a spam type folder.  Check your spam folders.  Could be some good news.  Anyone doing any of these pre and after parties.  I always found it hard to plan a bunch of things around show.  Lots of logistics don't always mesh.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2015)

Good advice!!

I'm not planning on any pre-parties.  
I may meet up with some college friends..  I'll try to find you too..

I'll probably go out after the show...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Good advice!!
> 
> I'm not planning on any pre-parties.
> I may meet up with some college friends..  I'll try to find you too..
> ...





I will be in town Early Evening Thursday Night.  

I hope to be around the venue by 3 on Friday to get  the lay of the land.  I have to follow the train schedule, but looks like  they run until  around 12.30 ish.  Plenty of time to hook up.  I think there were 30 touring friends that I thought were going. Maybe 15 now with the ticket shuffle.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2015)

rumors swirling now that there will be west coast bay area show/s prior to chicago


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

I saw that.  Two shows in Santa Clara are rumored for the weekend prior.  It would really be asinine of the band to not play California.  IMO, the final shows should've been in the bay area, but if the nostalgia and symbolism of Chicago is what they want, who am I to say don't do it. 

Wish NY/NE got some love.  The MPP will be a great show no doubt.  But, being a Thursday and in Maryland, I bailed on trying for tickets today.  I could swing a local Thursday show, but not Maryland.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 13, 2015)

The same guy that called Chicago a "Ponzi scheme"?

Aint gonna happen..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

Wait?  So, I shouldn't believe everything I read on Facebook?  :lol:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 13, 2015)

Blogs are where the real BS comes from..


----------



## marcski (Mar 14, 2015)

Apparently Billboard is saying negotiations have begun...

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/124339/Report-Grateful-Dead-Members-Considering-Additional-Shows


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2015)

FWIW.....one Phish date apparently leaked on TM

http://liveforlivemusic.com/news/phish-tour-date-leaks-on-ticketmaster/


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2015)

I had heard no Phil, Hornsby or trey.  Mike  Gordon and Kimock.  I would try for a Sat ticket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/124...e-Steve-Kimock-Garcia-Tribute-Webcast-Tonight


Free Kimock Stream right now.  Excellent so far


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2015)

Phil 3-16-15

Set I
Jam
Duprees Diamond Blues
Doin' that Rag
West LA
Cosmic Charlie
Alabama Getaway
Here comes sunshine
Blue sky

II
Jam
Dear Mr. Fantasy
Watchtower
Viola Lee Blues
Into The Mystic
Help on the way
Just a little light
Slip-->
Uncle John's-->
Slip-->
Franklins

E. Stella Blue

A very good show and I liked the lineup a lot. It was nice to see Barroco and Molo on keys and drums for a change. They were both rockin'.  Barroco took a lot of lead vocals as did Warren. Warren was just amazing, as always. Krasno took more leads this time than the last time I saw him with Phil, which is a good thing.  First set was very good.  Blue sky was the highlight IMHO of the entire show.  Watchtower and Into the Mystic were good second set highlights for me. Overall, a very good Phil and Friends show with a cool lineup. I heard all four of these 75th b-day shows are sold out. I am sure the 50th shows have something to do with that...the last run in the fall did not sell out midweek like these shows.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2015)

marcski said:


> Phil 3-16-15
> 
> Set I
> Jam
> ...



Sounds awesome. Why did they reopen the Cap one year after I moved from there?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 18, 2015)

Rest in peace Ruby.  Very sad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2015)

The show tonight is rockin'.  Fire on the mountain at the moment. The stream sounds great.  Thanks Taperrob.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2015)

Wanted to go so bad...

The rumor for additional shows in Santa Clara are begrudgingly strong in my connections..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok...just texted Funky.  I'm going to Watkins, got regular tickets.  He got VIP campling.  Anyone else going?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2015)

Glenn Close sold out fast..
it's not VIP...  I have friends in VIP - which is friends and family...   

Hoping they can get more tickets..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2015)

I camped with Bob once in the family section for Vibes.  It was a nice mellow time.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> I camped with Bob once in the family section for Vibes.  It was a nice mellow time.



F&F in Phishland means Friends of the band and Family of the band..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> F&F in Phishland means Friends of the band and Family of the band..



Now I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> F&F in Phishland means Friends of the band and Family of the band..



That is by far not even close to the dumbest thing I heard today....

The butthurt about GD50 and the GC camping is crazy...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah no butthurt here. I'm bummed about GD50 but feel blessed that I'm going to Watkins and that I booked a hotel based on your dates. Still may camp with the masses but it's nice to have options.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah no butthurt here. I'm bummed about GD50 but feel blessed that I'm going to Watkins and that I booked a hotel based on your dates. Still may camp with the masses but it's nice to have options.



Sweet... I'm glad you're going.. You'll be fine wherever..

This really loosens up the ticket thing...
And the impending possibility that may happen where they play the weekend before Chicago in Ca. will really let tickets fly...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2015)

I still have my hotel in chi just in case.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks like the shows in California the Friday and Sat before Chicago may be real.  Anyone want to go?  I am going to try and buy tickets and see if I can make it work when things are announced. Beano as soon as these shows get announced is the time to buy chicago tickets from the secondary market.  The price will drop fast and sell like wild fire.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 24, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Looks like the shows in California the Friday and Sat before Chicago may be real.  Anyone want to go?  I am going to try and buy tickets and see if I can make it work when things are announced. Beano as soon as these shows get announced is the time to buy chicago tickets from the secondary market.  The price will drop fast and sell like wild fire.



Saturday Sunday- Santa Clara... Traffic apparently sucks on Friday there..  I'm sure they don't need any more petitions.. 

Will be announced after Phish shoreline goes on sale in early April..
Going to use Phish ticketing system..  So it will actually work...

I won't be going..


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Saturday Sunday- Santa Clara... Traffic apparently sucks on Friday there..  I'm sure they don't need any more petitions..
> 
> Will be announced after Phish shoreline goes on sale in early April..
> Going to use Phish ticketing system..  So it will actually work...
> ...




I am beginning to wonder if this is all worth it.  I don't want to go to California if  the Rumors of NJ shows come true.  I have seen hotel rates already  spiked.  This is getting old. Just  thankful I got into Chicago and see after a couple of days if tickets are still around.  Then those who want to get in had a chance.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2015)

Where in Jersey?  Giants Stadium?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2015)

Giant stadium was on the rumor mill before Santa Clara. My best guess is something with band members, but not the full core 4.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 24, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this is all worth it.  I don't want to go to California if  the Rumors of NJ shows come true.  I have seen hotel rates already  spiked.  This is getting old. Just  thankful I got into Chicago and see after a couple of days if tickets are still around.  Then those who want to get in had a chance.



New Jersey is NOT happening..


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> New Jersey is NOT happening..



You seem pretty tied in.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 24, 2015)

Bob R said:


> You seem pretty tied in.  Thanks for the info.



I have one close tie to the band...

And it's not a blog...  It's a real person...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2015)

Well.  Flights are costly and  rooms hard to come by and very $$$$.  I have decided to pass.  Less stress.  Prefer to get psyched for Chicago than stressed about Cali.  Hope the shows come about and prices drop on the secondary Market so Chicago is easier for many.  Even got approval from the war department, but passing in it.  Glad I booked Chicago Early or I would be in the same boat again.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2015)

DSO playing July 2nd and 3rd in Chicago. I will try for Thursday. I should make it in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

Moe. Playing 2nd, 3rd, 4th in Chicago as well.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 26, 2015)

Still going to make the trip with Moe as a back up plan?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably unlikely.  I like Moe a lot, but not enough to fly for.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey I'm back! Got tix for the 3d and the 5th!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

After waiting in Ticketmaster purgatory for a week it finally came through for you?  Sweet!  :lol:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Moe. Playing 2nd, 3rd, 4th in Chicago as well.



Oh HELL YES!!!!!

Their Vegas post Phish Halloween show was pretty epic...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 26, 2015)

ckofer said:


> Hey I'm back! Got tix for the 3d and the 5th!



Nice!!!


----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2015)

Actually, I decided after hearing nothing from mail order at all to do a major search of my gmail account.... kinda embarrassing but there it was!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 30, 2015)

Bought tickets to Thursday night July 2nd for DSO in Chicago.  4 nights of music now.   I already have the two night package for DSO at Hampton beach.  
I think that may be if for summer shows.  No much free time.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice...  I think my buddy got me moe. tickets for a couple nights...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 30, 2015)

Going to be a busy weekend. Steve k is playing a afternoon sunday and sunday night show. Nice band.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 30, 2015)

Insanity...  I plan on sleeping until dinner each day...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 31, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Going to be a busy weekend. Steve k is playing a afternoon sunday and sunday night show. Nice band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm going to try for the Kimock after GD50 show..


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2015)

You are amazing. I was thinking of the 3pm sunday show. I am not sure how long I can hold out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 31, 2015)

Bob R said:


> You are amazing. I was thinking of the 3pm sunday show. I am not sure how long I can hold out.



I LOVE the late night thing.  It's probably from playing music and playing until late.  I've done a lot of gigs that start at midnight and go to 3..

For Phish runs I stay out all night... Sleep until noon or later...  
I came back from Miami a shade lighter that when I left.. hahaha..

My whole reality has shifted.  I barely go to the "shakedown streets".


----------



## Vortex (Apr 1, 2015)

Rumors are the Cali shows get formally announced later today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 1, 2015)

Makes sense..  

I think it will be Friday for some reason..  just a guess..

Got my Stu tickets for the 3rd and my Kimock/Greene tickets for the 5th...
I may go to sleep on the 4th... Or just puddle..  not sure... hahaha..


----------



## Vortex (Apr 1, 2015)

I had heard the third before for the on sale date. We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vortex (Apr 9, 2015)

Hornsby Cancelled a few shows.  k fog is saying an announcement at 12 pm pacific time tomorrow.   My guess is that is the Dead shows.

 I would not be surprised if we get the east dates for Bobby, Billy and Mickey soon too.   Hoping its Kimock for The shows In The NY&NJ area.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 9, 2015)

My theory is... Bruce cancelled his shows for the weenkend before the Santa Clara show...
They have to do some sort of equipment rehearsal...  practice..  So i bet that's what it's for...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> My theory is... Bruce cancelled his shows for the weenkend before the Santa Clara show...
> They have to do some sort of equipment rehearsal...  practice..  So i bet that's what it's for...



He Kept his Friday St Louis Show.  A few days of  rehearsals an then his show and a red eye  flight.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2015)

Lot's of good Bruce here:

http://www.bruuuce.com/2014/06/11/bruce-does-the-dead/


----------



## Vortex (Apr 10, 2015)

There has been this list out for a bit too.  
http://thefestivalforecaster.blogspot.com/

It could be interesting. The city fields option looks fun.  There have been thought back and forth rumors  that the Phili dates could be Boston Dates.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Tales from the Golden road will have the announcement live @ 3pm Eastern with Lambert and Gans.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Saturday Sunday- Santa Clara... Traffic apparently sucks on Friday there..  I'm sure they don't need any more petitions..
> 
> Will be announced after Phish shoreline goes on sale in early April..
> Going to use Phish ticketing system..  So it will actually work...
> ...




BOOM! still not going...  Bit it should take the heat off Chicago tickets...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> BOOM! still not going...  Bit it should take the heat off Chicago tickets...



I Put myself in for the Sat Lottery.  Be a very active  expensive day.  We shall see what happens.



  lowest 3 day pass is now $695 for Chicago.  I think people will buy @ that price. Were over 1000 on Friday morning.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2015)

Mail order accepted. I am in for Santa Clara for sat night. Anyone want to go, I think I have an extra. Just doing sat.
Hotel and flight booked. On train route. Time to chill

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vortex (Apr 16, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Mail order accepted. I am in for Santa Clara for sat night. Anyone want to go, I think I have an extra. Just doing sat.
> Hotel and flight booked. On train route. Time to chill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Extra ticket is taken.

Bob


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 17, 2015)

Glad you got in!!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 22, 2015)

Home pay per view under 80 for all 5 nights.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe you'll see me... Working on a trade to the pit...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Maybe you'll see me... Working on a trade to the pit...



You me  laugh good luck.

Bob


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 24, 2015)

Bob R said:


> You me  laugh good luck.
> 
> Bob





I actually am working on a trade to the pit...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I actually am working on a trade to the pit...



I believe ya.  It was you changing your mind this time I found funny.  ie not me


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2015)

John Mayer rumored to play with GD in Falk upcoming tour or Facebook today.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> John Mayer rumored to play with GD in Falk upcoming tour or Facebook today.


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/24/john-mayer-may-hit-road-grateful-dead-0


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 25, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I believe ya.  It was you changing your mind this time I found funny.  ie not me



As soon as Watkins Phish was announced and then Santa Clara - trades started popping up..

Cool Weir interview...
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2014/04/bob-weir-grateful-dead


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 25, 2015)

marcski said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/24/john-mayer-may-hit-road-grateful-dead-0



Phil won't go for this..  It's not the Grateful Dead..  Bloggers are really out of control...  Throw enough darts.....

From what I've seen - there's a picture of Bobby - Mike Gordon and Mayer from a month ago.
Tours will happen but calling it the Grateful Dead is just wrong..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2015)

Who's next?  Britney Spears as Donna?


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 26, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Phil won't go for this..  It's not the Grateful Dead..  Bloggers are really out of control...  Throw enough darts.....
> 
> From what I've seen - there's a picture of Bobby - Mike Gordon and Mayer from a month ago.
> Tours will happen but calling it the Grateful Dead is just wrong..



The Grateful Dead ended on August 9, 1995.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 27, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> The Grateful Dead ended on August 9, 1995.




 couldn t agree more...


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2015)

I would push that date back even further.  Those last few years before Jerry died were just a skeleton of the older, real Grateful Dead.  (No pun intended).


----------



## crank (May 17, 2015)

Anyone go to the Dear Jerry thing in MD last week?


----------



## Vortex (May 18, 2015)

Curious as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2015)

My buddy was there. Here is what he had to say:

"Jerry show was not a work thing but got  tix via GD productions . Great seats.  Sitting next to Grahame Lesh and his very hot girl friend for a potion of the show. Some big musical moments and some not but over all a freaking blast. Still recovering."


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2015)

marcski said:


> My buddy was there. Here is what he had to say:
> 
> "Jerry show was not a work thing but got  tix via GD productions . Great seats.  Sitting next to Grahame Lesh and his very hot girl friend for a potion of the show. Some big musical moments and some not but over all a freaking blast. Still recovering."



My buddy told me Jiff Cliff and Bobby played well together.  He thought the short Phil set was the best.  
If It was a Friday sat or Sunday I would have gone.  Two days off for 1 show does not work for me.  My Guess  the Thursday date  choice early in the concert season was done to manage the crowds.


----------



## powhunter (May 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Who's next?  Britney Spears as Donna?



^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 23, 2015)

I heard Phil didn't play much...  And looked cranky...  Didn't come out for last song..
But it is possible.... that they are contractually not allowed to all appear together before the FTW shows...

And Bobby KILLED the vibe with Days Between...

And RRE ddidn't play..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2015)

Introduced my 2 month and 2 day old son to the scene today.  Made it to Strangecreek for the afternoon.   Caught a cool Max Creek afternoon set at one of the smaller stages off in the woods called Vernville.   They played a two hour set with all tunes being from 1971 when they formed the band.

It was really hard to drive away today. I've been going to Strangecreek almost every year since 2005. Same thing with Wormtown in the fall.  (same venue and promoter) The festivals at Camp Kewanee are my favorite festivals I've ever been to.  I'll take them over GOTV, moe.down and numerous other fests I've been to any day.  Not quite ready to have my son camp out yet.  Next year for sure though.  Happy to be able to make it there for at least an afternoon to see my festival family.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 24, 2015)

well done!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 24, 2015)

Watched the Bobby thing on Netflix..... wow...  Back to liking the "kid" again...

I just came out of the crazy - gun shooting - getting into trouble - tripping every night - BillyK book and dropped into this deep shit.... holy crap...  the Jerry death part - i just had to pause and go outside....      Any number of scenes had my either joyful or wanting to sob.   
And I MAY be warming up to Bobby sing Days Between...  Verdicts still out...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully tickets should be arriving at some point.  I think the process for both sets of shows was  to start at the beginning of June.

 Friday @ noon, more seats are being released for Chicago via ticketmaster.  2 seat limit.  Limited  sections.


----------



## crank (Jun 2, 2015)

I watched The Other One last week.  I liked it but I thought they should have spent some time on the Weir /Barlow songwriting partnership and less on JG and Cassidy.  Though I realize they both had a profound impact on BW's life I wanted more on BW's life and music.

Went to a fun festival in NJ Sunday - The Crawfish Fest... sort of a very, very laid back Jazzfest light as the focus was on New Orleans type acts.  We did a lot of dancing in the Zydeco tent.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2015)

Mtn Jammers keep rocking on.  Two nights of DSO starting tonight in Hampton Beach.  This is  always a nice weekend mini adventure.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice to see Chris Friday.  Tried to talk, but you were getting your picture taken a few times.  Nice to See DHS as well Sat.

I could not hear it but I sounded like one of the band members was leaving after the show Sat night.  Nice comfortable weekend.
Some Raved about he Friday how.  I was not as excited until the second set.

I like the Sat show better.  April of 78


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 8, 2015)

JRAD!!!!! Crushed a charity gig last Wednesday  ..  Followed it up with a kick ass full Terrapin in the poring rain at Mountain Jam...   

I freaking love this band so much...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2015)

Good to see you Bob.   I think (not sure) that it was a road crew member that was moving on.  It looked to me that Eaton was looking and pointing to someone beyond Mattson.

Smoking show.  Glad I was able to make it out.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Good to see you Bob.   I think (not sure) that it was a road crew member that was moving on.  It looked to me that Eaton was looking and pointing to someone beyond Mattson.
> 
> Smoking show.  Glad I was able to make it out.



That makes sense we were having beers with A Driver Friday  who said he was not driving tonight, because of  back to back shows in the same place.  He said he was brand new with the group. TJ was s name.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 9, 2015)

Chicago tickets are freeing up...

just got 4th and 5th GA Pit tickets for a friend..  More seem to be popping up..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 12, 2015)

Going to watch Santa Clara from Garcias at the Cap..
Mike Gordon band that night...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like some nice floor seat are still available for Santa Clara.  Kind of weird Tm is sending out the Music today tickets for them. mine shipped Tuesday.  Was told possibly today they will arrive,  Tomorrow at the latest.   Stories I have heard is Chicago tickets get printed Monday, Mailed Tuesday.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 12, 2015)

crazy about SC tickets...  - people - you wanted the extra show... Now get the tickets!!!!!!!  hahahah...

I hope they don't shoot their load there...  
I worry..  Hear rumors and stuff about them really not getting along..    And yet see the pix of them rehearsing.  

Come on guys - the finish line is JUST ahead..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2015)

Kind of shows the leadership Jerry provided.  I mean, he had a thousand musically interests, wanted to play with EVERYBODY, was more diverse and evolved more than any musician I've ever known.   Yet, for thirty years the band kept chugging along with really only 1 major break in 75 and even then they played a handful of shows.  Tough hearing about the struggles the core four have had over the years.  

But hell, the Beatles only made it 10 years.  Zeppelin never gave it another shot.  Phish took five years of hiatus.   Tough to maintain that group dynamic


----------



## Vortex (Jun 16, 2015)

Got my Santa Clara tickets yesterday. Still waiting on Chicago.  Was told the tickets from ticket Master were printed yesterday.  Tickets will get mailed today.  Every ticket master agent has a different story.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 16, 2015)

So they released all the crap tickets for Santa Clara and THEN released the floor tickets...
well done...

I guarantee you tickets will be on the ground..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

It's here!!!!!!!!

I'm playing drums in a local GD tribute... Watching show after.
Tomorrow I'm seeing Mike Gordon at the Capital - watching at Garcias...  

At some point I'm driving out to Chi next week...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 26, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's here!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm playing drums in a local GD tribute... Watching show after.
> Tomorrow I'm seeing Mike Gordon at the Capital - watching at Garcias...
> ...




Travel safe  My plane leaves @ 4.30 for Cali.  See you in Chicago.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

AWESOME!!!!!  Hope to see you there...  ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 27, 2015)

Santa Clara SOundcheck
Going to listen to it now... Buddy's friend was streaming across the street

Althea
Brown-Eyed Women
Truckin'
Uncle John's Band
Alligator
Cumberland Blues
Born Cross-Eyed
Cream Puff War
St. Stephen->William Tell bridge->The Eleven
and a spacey jam

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/h67bkhv90x7l4x1/part1.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/8iia964dzxeit9m/part2.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/4zn27numdssfogd/part3.mp3


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2015)

Not going to post a set list.  Some may not like the spoiler part.  
I only went to the Sat Show.  Trey was sitting back when he was not leading the Jam. When it was his turn he ripped it.
Bruce bringing  back the Piano  sound was great.  His Vocal lead, and support were a great addition. Phil was spot on.  His vocals were weak early, but not bad.  Bobby was as good as I remember him in a long time.  Drums were good. Space was short, but okay.  The reviews say Sat was better show.  Leaving for Chicago Thursday  afternoon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought Saturday was fantastic.  Didn't buy last night's show due to it being a work night on the EC.  

Agreed on all opinions Bob; especially Weir.  He had plenty of energy and punch throughout the show.  Not something you'd expect from him with a late 60s set list.  

The only complaint I have was the ending to truckin was a bit of a train wreck.  Chalk it up to nerves.  They definitely appear very well rehearsed.  You all should have some really special moments in Chicago.  Enjoy


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 29, 2015)

Watched both nights..  Good fun..  Pretty much what i expected..

They are a bit discombobulated rhythmically..   most of the blame goes to Bobby...    He's missing notes - coming in wrong.. stuff like that..
Last night Trey was RIPPING the solo on Hell in a Bucket..  RIPPING!!!  Crowd going NUTS!!! 
And Bobby tried to pull the ripcord a couple times..  And them misses when he's supposed to come in...  

He's been shutting down Trey in the middle of solos the last 2 nights... This was the worst..  Hoping they can get their shit together before Chicago..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## jimk (Jun 30, 2015)

Grateful Red:  http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201506/bill-walton-basketball-nba-grateful-dead


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 3, 2015)

"Here's to fifty years of the Grateful Dead, an iconic American Band that embodies the creativity, passion and ability to bring people together that makes American music so great. Enjoy this weekend's celebration of your fans and legacy. And as Jerry would say, 'Let there be songs to fill the air,"


President Obama


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 3, 2015)

Sounds pretty good tonight. A little tighter than SC so far.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 9, 2015)

That was one of the most amazing experiences of my life.

My god...   Trey.... Holy crap....  Dude was absolute fire... taking them into jams that never existed...
Respecting the catalog...  Holding it close...  And returning it better than it's been in years..

Bobby was so animated... Phil.... Happy as fukc...  
Drummer... DEAD ON!

Man.... that was a great weekend....  wow.  wow..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 9, 2015)

Great to hear. Videos online looked awesome. Was bummed I got shut out of gdts and tm but made the best of it in Disney with the kids. Looking forward to Watkins. Bob...what did you think of Trey?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2015)

Never been much or a Phish guy.  Trey rocked. After Cream Puff War in Santa Clara it was clear he was ready.  Of the 4 shows I saw, California Sat #1, Friday Chicago 2, Sunday Chicago 3, Sat Chicago 4th.  Sadly I missed Sunday in Cali and would have liked to hear the Row Jimmy.  

Sat Chicago did have the best song I heard.  They just nailed golden road.
I could not wait to hear the Althea after knowing they sound checked it in Santa Clara.

Only two Repeats.  Trucking and Cumberland, they were both better in Santa Clara.

Chicago as a host city was amazing.  Swam in Lake Michigan, had a Steak at Ditka's. Dso at the Vic was cool.  Glad I was able to work the shows in.  Merchandise goes on sale again on Monday.  I waited to long to get a shirt.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

If I had a dollar for everytime I heard "Never been much or a Phish guy. "  - I'd be rich... 
I have yet to hear a PHish person say:  "Never been much or a GD guy. "   

Beano - Beano -  Beano...  You're smarter than to buy into all that ticket BS..
MAGNABALL!!!!

Glad you had fun with the family...  But tickets were easy to get....   
I know people that jumped into their cars after watching the first night...  All got in..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

Really?  I know tons of diehard Phish fans that don't much care for the Grateful Dead.  

Glad you all had a good time.  I certainly did watching from home with family and friends.

Regarding Trey:  People can argue stylistic preference, but I don't think any other guitarist would have worked as hard as Trey did preparing for these shows.  He truly mastered the catalogue and IMO absolutely crushed it, but in the most respectful manner possible.  He knew he was a hired gun and somehow managed to steal the show without overshadowing the core 4.  

Special

Band went out on the highest of notes.  Made me proud as a fan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

After Billy's comments that he thinks the East coast deserves some shows I've been seeing a lot of buzz on Facebook and links like this 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/716/...to-the-east-coast/?taf_id=14059812&cid=fb_na#


I have mixed feelings about more shows.  Obviously I wish I went to Chicago.  Funky you were totally right that tickets freed up and were fairly easy to come by.  If it wasn't for having a 3 month old I would have headed out there last minute myself.  Obviously I would try to make it to a Northeast show if it happened.  I would think Giants Stadium would be the pick.

Where my feelings are mixed is that you couldn't have scripted a better send off for the band.  There was minimal sadness for me and just a nice sense of closure and feeling grateful for all I got to experience over the years.  I got the sense from Phil that he felt that way too and is ready to close that chapter and move on.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Really?  I know tons of diehard Phish fans that don't much care for the Grateful Dead.



I can only speak to the people I know...  
It may be the case they don't care - but they don't dislike....

Just my own personal observation... thats all...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> After Billy's comments that he thinks the East coast deserves some shows I've been seeing a lot of buzz on Facebook and links like this
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/716/...to-the-east-coast/?taf_id=14059812&cid=fb_na#
> 
> ...



If they try to come back again... it wouldn't be the same..

Billy was high...  again...  

Phil and Bobby probably won't do it...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Regarding Trey:  People can argue stylistic preference, but I don't think any other guitarist would have worked as hard as Trey did preparing for these shows.  He truly mastered the catalogue and IMO absolutely crushed it, but in the most respectful manner possible.  He knew he was a hired gun and somehow managed to steal the show without overshadowing the core 4.
> 
> Special
> 
> Band went out on the highest of notes.  Made me proud as a fan.





Respectful.... Listening...  Engaged.. Excited... Happy...  interested...

All these things make for great music making..
Trey was all of that...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I can only speak to the people I know...
> It may be the case they don't care - but they don't dislike....
> 
> Just my own personal observation... thats all...



In my case, it's younger fans in their 20s and early 30s.  Fans that likely never even saw Phish 1.0 never mind Jerry.  

They respect the Grateful Dead music and their history, but don't actively listen to the band.

I definitely get what you're saying about so many Grateful Dead fans that don't like Trey or Phish.  Way, way, way more common than the opposite.

"Their lyrics are so dumb" "Trey plays too fast and loud". And blah, blah, blah


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> If they try to come back again... it wouldn't be the same..
> 
> Billy was high...  again...
> 
> Phil and Bobby probably won't do it...



Agreed on all points


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2015)

My point was Trey was impressive.  I saw tickets for Friday and Sat and know two people that scored for Sunday, but  I did not see one Sunday ticket around.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

Bob R said:


> My point was Trey was impressive.  I saw tickets for Friday and Sat and know two people that scored for Sunday, but  I did not see one Sunday ticket around.




So again in my world.. At least 5 people I know literally jumped into their cars after watching the first show...
Ticket demand got worse as the weekend went by...  BUT - people were still managing to get in..   Lot's of bribes.... Chicago... hahaha...
I saw dogs in there... not sure how that happened...  
Security the first night was light patdown and metal detector..  Next 2 nights just metal detector..  The only place there was security was for the floor and the GA pit areas...  Security was super cool...  Couldn't have been better...

I'm totally and gladly eating my words about the cluster F I expected at first...  

Well done... Everyone..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

Bob R said:


> My point was Trey was impressive.



Hell yeah... He did a great job..  I wish he practiced that much for Phish... hahahaha...

Will I see you at a Phish so someday?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

What struck me is he really seemed to be listening to the other players better than I have seen him do in quite some time.  If that translates to Phish tour it will be really good


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What struck me is he really seemed to be listening to the other players better than I have seen him do in quite some time.  If that translates to Phish tour it will be really good



I think he was survival listening..  He was constantly attempting to play things correctly... haha... but.. yeah..  there were issues..
I found Bruce to be a bit off - I think he was playing his own arrangements..  From his own band at times...

I really want to go to Phish tour opener.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah Bruce was definitely in his own little world at times.  Haha


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah Bruce was definitely in his own little world at times.  Haha



I blame the sheet music and lyrics...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hell yeah... He did a great job..  I wish he practiced that much for Phish... hahahaha...
> 
> Will I see you at a Phish so someday?



I don't  think so.   I have been winding down for a few years.  I don't see myself going to many big music events anymore. I said that a few times.   I have only seen Phish twice in 1999 I believe.  More into taking time off to hike or ski.  Glad to see Jam Band music continue though.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 13, 2015)

Lots of my Phish friends are worried we are at the dreaded "Touch of Grey" part of Phishes career..  Thinking there will be an influx of new fanners that may not be there for the music...  I think that will happen..  I'm not a lot guy - but I'm sure the GDF presence will increase and all that..  It's like squeezing a balloon..

Your sentiment seems to be shared amongst many(people I know) Bob..  
Take it easy(but take it) - you deserve it... 

We have a ton of new people that love Trey's playing but still don't enjoy Phish lyrics and style..  
They won't even walk through the gates of the next Phish show..  But have awesome memories of "red" crushing it in Chicago..

Sure don't know what I'm going for...
But I'm gonna go for it for sure........


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Lots of my Phish friends are worried we are at the dreaded "Touch of Grey" part of Phishes career..  Thinking there will be an influx of new fanners that may not be there for the music...  I think that will happen..  I'm not a lot guy - but I'm sure the GDF presence will increase and all that..  It's like squeezing a balloon..
> 
> Your sentiment seems to be shared amongst many(people I know) Bob..
> Take it easy(but take it) - you deserve it...
> ...




Very good post.  Semi touring retirement is a good place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2015)

The lot wooks don't really affect me too much and I think you're right Funky, there will be more of them now at Phish shows.  Hopefully that doesn't translate to more difficulties in getting tickets.  I doubt it will, but you never know.  Maybe it will for this year due to new curiosity, but will likely taper off.

All I care is the band maintains creativity and has fun still.  

But tbh though, I'm kind of where Bob is at and have been for sometime now.  I still love live music, just in smaller settings instead of the huge arenas.  Less hassle, more intimate and the setting often makes the performances more spontaneous in where the jams go.

Glad we still have so many options and likely always will.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## crank (Jul 29, 2015)

Going to GOTV just for Friday. Kind of excited to see David Grisman and  Peter Rowan playing with the band String Cheese Incident.  I have no idea what SCI sounds like but  I am hoping for a few OLD And In The Way tunes.


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2015)

crank said:


> Going to GOTV just for Friday. Kind of excited to see David Grisman and  Peter Rowan playing with the band String Cheese Incident.  I have no idea what SCI sounds like but  I am hoping for a few OLD And In The Way tunes.


String Cheese are awesome. One of my favorite bands. They play a mix of bluegrass, funk, some dancetronica, and jammy rock.  Cool sound with one lead acoustic guitar and a 2nd lead on a mini electric guitar and electric mandolin.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 29, 2015)

So does this rule out a reunion tour with Dylan???


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> So does this rule out a reunion tour with Dylan???



I heard him live 2 years ago at Bethel woods I glad I did but his voice is really shot and he only sang 3 hits from 60s osychelioad all other be sang was definitely after be found religious I guess 1980s?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2015)

Last time I saw Dylan was I think 99.  He co-billed a tour with Phil and Friends.  Derek Trucks was called in at the last minute as Kimock had quit the band.  For the tour Phil and Dylan would alternate which band opened and which band closed each night.  

The Phil set was absolutely incredible.  Derek just crushed it with only a day's notice to rehearse.  Dylan was such an epic let down after, we walked out half way through the set.  

I've always loved Dylan's work, but not his performance.  I prefer other people play his tunes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2015)

Guess the motorcycle accident changes life style for Bob. Love living so close to where he and many great legend s from 60 s lived near and real Woodstock .got go to levons home one night for the music and groove s.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 30, 2015)

crank said:


> Going to GOTV just for Friday. Kind of excited to see David Grisman and  Peter Rowan playing with the band String Cheese Incident.  I have no idea what SCI sounds like but  I am hoping for a few OLD And In The Way tunes.



Wow... yeah... SCI is great...  I'm thinking of heading down for this - they don't tour much in the NE...

You wont regret it...  So good...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 30, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I heard him live 2 years ago at Bethel woods I glad I did but his voice is really shot and he only sang 3 hits from 60s osychelioad all other be sang was definitely after be found religious I guess 1980s?



More like a religious phase....  One of his many..


----------



## crank (Aug 1, 2015)

So SCI came out mostly acoustic with David Grizman, Peter Rowan, a great bluegrass fiddle player who's name I can;t remember and a great banjo picker who's name I also can't remember.  The did an entire set of Old And In The Way material along with some Grizman songs and some Peter Rowan songs and a Vassar Clemens fiddle number. 

Some of the songs they played: Old And In The Way, Midnight Moonlight, Panama Red (NRPS hit that Rowan wrote), eat My Dust (Grizman tune), a nice bluegrassy Wild Horses, and they ended with Ripple.  M0re songs were played but these are the titles I remember.  THat set was a real treat for an old Old And In The Way fan like myself.

I worked my way up pretty close to the stage, mainly because the  SCI fans were kind of rowdy and talking a lot which was, I admit, annoying me quite a bit.  I just kept moving up so I could hear without so much background noise in the foreground.

When the band went electric I could see that the SCI fans were there for a dance party and I really liked the band's eclectic mix of styles...some electronica mixed with sone bluegrass, hard rock, jazzy themes and even some classical notes.  We were sooo tired from a long day in the sun and took off to beat the crowd out to the shuttle busses around 12:30ish.  Will definitely go see String Cheese Incident again.  Fantastic players!  The keyboard player had a boatload of really nice patches and used them well.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 3, 2015)

Old and In the Way was pretty sweet......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 3, 2015)

Me and Funky the only ones going to magna?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/126035/Mike-Gordon-Bowed-Out-Of-Dead-and-Company-Tour

Bobby, Billy, Mickey, Mayer, Oteil and Jeff as "Dead and Company" for Halloween show and more.


I think I'm going to make "Your Bobby is a Wonderland" tour shirts


----------



## marcski (Aug 5, 2015)

$50 and $100/tix. I think I'll be going to MSG.  Also seeing Phil and Friends again at the Cap. Should a decent fall for live music.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2015)

If I lived where you do, I'd go to the MSG show.   No Phil (and I do love Otiel) and Mayer doesn't excite me enough to spend likely $400+  and head to Manhattan.  If they come to Boston which cuts the expense for me in half?  I'd consider it.

Still feel a bit weird about Mayer.  There are so many better choices even though he's a great guitarist and has a good voice.  It kind of seems to me that the band is trying to spread the music to a new, young, mainstream crowd.  That will bring in new sources of revenue for future generations of the Dead family, which I get.  However, with their advancing age, I'd rather see collaborations more true to the history of the band.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2015)

Crank

Thank for the Review.
Traveled enough this year.  Skipping both Oct. 31st Venues.  I  would choose Phil and Friends over this line up.  If Kimock was in the mix I would have more interest. Can't go tonight, family stuff.  I will catch a show if they come closer.


----------



## crank (Aug 6, 2015)

My girlfriend lives 2 miles from the Cap.   We are not all that thrilled with Phil and Friends but will likely swing by there and maybe pick up some tix if anyone is selling at a discount.  Have caught a few shows there this way.  Though there is not much likelihood of nabbing tix for Phil as the town generally phills up with deadheads.


----------



## marcski (Aug 6, 2015)

crank said:


> My girlfriend lives 2 miles from the Cap.   We are not all that thrilled with Phil and Friends but will likely swing by there and maybe pick up some tix if anyone is selling at a discount.  Have caught a few shows there this way.  Though there is not much likelihood of nabbing tix for Phil as the town generally phills up with deadheads.



Unless its a holiday (ie. halloween or NYE) or a weekend, Phil usually doesn't sell out the Cap.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 6, 2015)

Great.... Recycle more music...   
Mayer is a cool choice... He brings blues back in force - a KILLER guitar player.
I had heard from a friend about this a while ago when Mike Gordon was still part of it... But he bailed.

I hope this new thing isn't just Grateful Dead music...  Next stop..... Vegas residency...

I may stay home Halloween.   Or play music...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2015)

Just saw Jimmy herring is joining the new band version.  Sounding better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2015)

20 years gone.  Hard to believe


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 10, 2015)

Another "Fratdog" show was added....  FYI...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow...I just realized that this thread is 9.5 years old!  So what's the roll call for magna?  Just me and Funky?  I should be there around 2 on Thursday.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 19, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wow...I just realized that this thread is 9.5 years old!  So what's the roll call for magna?  Just me and Funky?  I should be there around 2 on Thursday.



In at noon tomorrow... GC...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 26, 2015)

Magnaball was so amazing...  

So amazing...  :smile:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 26, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Magnaball was so amazing...
> 
> So amazing...  :smile:



Unbelievable time. Too big to meet up but we gave it the old college try. There's always next time. 

That Martian Monster the last night got super groovy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2015)

Glad it was fun.
Got 1 single for Worcester Dead & Company.  More shows coming.  Rumors of a NH show. MY guess is Verizon Wireless in Manchester.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 31, 2015)

Fratdog....!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bobby!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 23, 2015)

Ton of seats available for Fratdog in Smallbany on the 29th...

Looking at 2 rows behind the stage for $90...  Thinking I have to wash my hair that night..

Thinking of Phil right now anyway..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Ton of seats available for Fratdog in Smallbany on the 29th...
> 
> Looking at 2 rows behind the stage for $90...  Thinking I have to wash my hair that night..
> 
> Thinking of Phil right now anyway..



near unanimous concurrence that this unit is bringing it, even among the doubters...i peeped the playn->cold rain on the youtoobs and enjoyed myself


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 1, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> near unanimous concurrence that this unit is bringing it, even among the doubters...i peeped the playn->cold rain on the youtoobs and enjoyed myself



Not a consensus amongst my group of Deadhead friends..  We are still ambivalent to it.. 

no doubt they are great players - so was Ratdog... And Bobby and the Midnights..  And Furthur.. 
it's just missing something to me..   Like all of the above bands..

I'm super glad everyone is having fun... And glad a new audience is embracing the Dead.. 
I'll go see Phil..  More my speed..

Can't WAIT to see all the Dead and Company teeshirts this summer..  hahaha....


----------



## marcski (Nov 1, 2015)

Seeing Phil on Thursday


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 1, 2015)

marcski said:


> Seeing Phil on Thursday



I may be there...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 1, 2015)

lots of folks i know bailing on phil and fake jerry to go see dead and co...should be plenty of room to dance at the cap


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd much rather see Phil and Friends. They switch it up a whole lot more...between the lineup changes and the way Phil lets them go with it and get out there in the music.  Not to mention how much better the Cap is than seeing a show at MSG or other arenas.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 2, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> lots of folks i know bailing on phil and fake jerry to go see dead and co...should be plenty of room to dance at the cap



COOL!!!!  Then I made the right choice... hahaha...

Surrounded by people that aren't going to be replacing their Furthur shirts with Dead and Company shirts tucked into their middle aged waistline...   These shows are for the people that never saw Jerry or love Bobby..   I get it..

JK may've played - but he's awesome... Stanely Jordon is amazing....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 2, 2015)

marcski said:


> I'd much rather see Phil and Friends. They switch it up a whole lot more...between the lineup changes and the way Phil lets them go with it and get out there in the music.  Not to mention how much better the Cap is than seeing a show at MSG or other arenas.



'xactly


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 4, 2015)

i love phils sound, a vital cog in the GD machine no doubt, but i find phil and friends appeals more the phish generation because they're basically about setlists, segues and shredding...always great players, but fairly soulless... i've never felt the x factor at those shows

just listened to 11/1 msg, and decided to pull the trigger on philly...scored lower bowl seats below face...can't wait to see this...going forward, i will be going to any shows they do within 3 hours of my home...oddly enough secondary market ticket prices are now rising...good buzz i guess

rolling stone review of halloween msg:

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...rateful-dead-flame-at-tight-msg-show-20151101


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> ...   These shows are for the people that never saw Jerry or love Bobby..   I get it..
> ....



I'm a Phil fan over Bobby and given the choice, I'd be at the Cap shows.  

That said, I can't get behind this statement.  I've got friends that have seen hundreds of shows back to the 60s who went to Albany and had a great time.  It's not because they like Bobby over Phil and it's obviously not because they didn't see Jerry.

My view on it is pretty simple

Bobby = first set Dead; structured, singer/songwriter type sets, not a lot of risk

Phil = second set Dead;  less structure, more psychedelic, more risk

there are exceptions to the above, but I think that's generally what one can expect

I enjoy both; always have.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm a Phil fan over Bobby and given the choice, I'd be at the Cap shows.
> 
> That said, I can't get behind this statement.  I've got friends that have seen hundreds of shows back to the 60s who went to Albany and had a great time.  It's not because they like Bobby over Phil and it's obviously not because they didn't see Jerry.
> 
> ...



that was kind of a bizarre statement, wasn't it?  i saw jerry plenty, and i'd take phil over oteil any day...but i've never felt the urge to go dig out an old phil and friends show, much less one i never attended

and i'd like to add that all are welcome at dead and co., regardless of age, whether or not you've 'seen jerry', tee-shirt choice and tucked or untucked


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2015)

Spring Mtn High,

I could not disagree with you more.  To Each their own.  That is a good thing.  First I don't get Phish. Glad others do. I like Trey in Phil and Friends, He was awesome with the Dead this Summer.   Funky Catskills I believe has me in a Stereotype, That is all too accurate.  

  I am only doing Worcester for Dead and Co. 

 Phil and Friends brought me out of  Retirement a few times. 100 plus shows of his multi line ups.  The Q, Barry and Joan have been my Favorite  line ups. The Trey show with Phil in Glenns Falls NY was one of  better shows in recent memory as well as the Buffalo show with Scofield.  That Althea was unreal. Except  for the 3 Chicago and 1 Cali, Dead or Dead Reunion shows I Saw, Phil and Friends had brought the most enjoyable Music I have regularly enjoyed.  The configuration with Little Feet and The Robin Ford Era had a muffled sound and was of lower quality than I would have liked.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2015)

I saw the 85 to 95 Era.  Phil and Friends gave me a chance to hear some of the earlier Sound Live.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2015)

89 through 95 for me. Glad I caught a few Brent shows.  Fortunate to have a brother into the band to bring me to my first show at 13 or I may have missed out all together.


----------



## marcski (Nov 4, 2015)

I just love how Phil is always mixing things up, the line-ups, the set-lists, the genre, etc.  I have seen so many great Phil and Friends shows.  Saw Luther Dickinson and Anders Osbourne together with Phil; I agree with Bob, Joan was great fronting vocals a while back.  Then there is PAF's jazz side with the likes of Scofield, Stanley Jordan and John Medeski, etc.; then there is the PAF with Warren Haynes, Barry Sless, David Nelson, Jimmy Herring, Ryan Adams, Chris Robinson, Neal Casal, Adam Macdougall, the list goes on...  IMHO, there isn't any other post Jerry band that digs as deep on so many levels as PAF.


----------



## crank (Nov 4, 2015)

Phil and Friends is great if you like long rambling jams that generally go nowhere.  Just my opinion so don't get upset I know a lot of people really like that... I have seen them maybe 3 or 4 times and for the most part was not thrilled.  Sure there were great moments.  There was also a lot of boredom.  My girlfriend lives just a few miles from the Cap. so it is likely we will catch another PAF show in the future.

Really enjoyed Rat Dog last time we saw them, which was a Mountain Jam summer before last.  Although I find Kimmock's playing, as good as he is,  a bit mechanical.

Interested in Dead and Company and I am sure John Mayer is good...but when I see his name I hear Your Body Is a Wonderland and that kills any desire to see them. lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2015)

Still hoping to see tour shirts with a picture of Weir that say, "Your Bobby is a Wonderland"


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2015)

crank said:


> Phil and Friends is great if you like long rambling jams that generally go nowhere.  Just my opinion so don't get upset I know a lot of people really like that... I have seen them maybe 3 or 4 times and for the most part was not thrilled.  Sure there were great moments.  There was also a lot of boredom.  My girlfriend lives just a few miles from the Cap. so it is likely we will catch another PAF show in the future.
> 
> Really enjoyed Rat Dog last time we saw them, which was a Mountain Jam summer before last.  Although I find Kimmock's playing, as good as he is,  a bit mechanical.
> 
> Interested in Dead and Company and I am sure John Mayer is good...but when I see his name I hear Your Body Is a Wonderland and that kills any desire to see them. lol



I Only see  Bob play in his  Bands when Kimock is his lead guitar guy these days   Crank, I get you opinion too.  Curious. Playing in the band can lack direction and kind of just be space in the middle,  Do you like that? One of my favorite Bobby tunes.   

I know many that think those Phil Jams go nowhere.   l love that.


----------



## crank (Nov 4, 2015)

I saw my first GD show at the Cap. in 1970.  Workingman's Dead era - I was 13.  I always liked the Dead's jams and how they would jam and then gradually fall into the next song... classics like China Cat/I Know Your Rider, Scarlet Fire, etc..  To my ear many of the PAF jams just kind of peter out and Phil starts forcing a new bassline/song into the mix and then everyone hears that something sounds different and follows him.  The Dead's jams, other then the big space jam /drums thing they always did, were somewhat structured.  The band knew where they were going and were doing some exploring and experimenting on the way there.  

Yes I love Playing in the Band.

Also, I have never been a serious Deadhead.  I saw the GD maybe a dozen times since 1970 and have seen The Dead, Further, Ratdog, and Phil and Friends a few times each.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2015)

crank said:


> I saw my first GD show at the Cap. in 1970.  Workingman's Dead era - I was 13.  I always liked the Dead's jams and how they would jam and then gradually fall into the next song... classics like China Cat/I Know Your Rider, Scarlet Fire, etc..  To my ear many of the PAF jams just kind of peter out and Phil starts forcing a new bassline/song into the mix and then everyone hears that something sounds different and follows him.  The Dead's jams, other then the big space jam /drums thing they always did, were somewhat structured.  The band knew where they were going and were doing some exploring and experimenting on the way there.
> 
> Yes I love Playing in the Band.
> 
> Also, I have never been a serious Deadhead.  I saw the GD maybe a dozen times since 1970 and have seen The Dead, Further, Ratdog, and Phil and Friends a few times each.




Thanks for the reply.  We all feel it differently.  It sounds like its more of the Phil Orchestration than the type of Jam.  Got it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 4, 2015)

crank said:


> Phil and Friends is great if you like long rambling jams that generally go nowhere.



That's actually what I like...  But I can see it go somewhere...
Kimock is a god to me...
Ratdog is slow and dirgry to me...

So... cool...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 4, 2015)

crank said:


> The Dead's jams, other then the big space jam /drums thing they always did, were somewhat structured



Darkstar and PITB are holding on the phone... They want to talk to you...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm glad that there are so many opinions and options...  
Otherwise I'd be stuck standing next to middle aged guys with Furthur shirts tucked neatly into their pants at every show.....  


I like licorice...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 4, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I Only see  Bob play in his  Bands when Kimock is his lead guitar guy these days   Crank, I get you opinion too.  Curious. Playing in the band can lack direction and kind of just be space in the middle,  Do you like that? One of my favorite Bobby tunes.
> 
> I know many that think those Phil Jams go nowhere.   l love that.



I like deep improv...  
I go to see Phil lead the band..  

Best thing about Phils bands is they are constantly changing it up..   
My drum teacher even played with Phil earlier this year..  I got stories...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 4, 2015)

Dave's Picks Volume 16 is pretty sweet... 
1973-03-28 Springfield Mass...

Weather Report Suite(Prelude)  straight into Darkstar>Playing..

Highly recommended...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2015)

Live stream going on right now of Graham Lesh's band Midnight North playing in NYC with Weir sitting in

Phil is supposed to play with them as well

http://www.deadheadland.com/2015/11...il-lesh-and-midnight-north-plus-cosmic-twang/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 5, 2015)

Phil sat in.. sweet..   

I'm convinced now that Phil hates Mickey...


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2015)

Barry Sless was rippin' it last. Always so fun to see Phil.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2015)

SWEEET!!!!  

I have a drug test coming up... Can't risk the second hand smoke.. So. I stayed home..
Too paranoid..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Barry Sless does my favorite interpretation of lead guitar for GD music


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Barry Sless does my favorite interpretation of lead guitar for GD music


Barry is my favorite as well for the Jerry Sound.  Steve K is my favorite Guitar player in General.    Got to Say Trey was mind bowing with the Dead Reunion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes he was


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2015)

Lots of great guitar talent out there right now...
It's a great time for live music...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Barry is my favorite as well for the Jerry Sound.  Steve K is my favorite Guitar player in General.    Got to Say Trey was mind bowing with the Dead Reunion.



I think they all bring something different to the table..
Jerry's sound was intricate - lot's to pull from..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

A universe of styles to pull from.  More than any a guitarist to ever live.  

He was a bluesman, folk hero, jazz master, psychedelic, Motown; a man beyond description.


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2015)

I like to say Jerry was an encyclopedia of Americana music.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup

Dylan said it best

“There’s no way to measure his greatness or magnitude as a person or a player. I don’t think any eulogizing will do him justice. He was that great, much more than a superb musician, with an uncanny ear and dexterity. He’s the very spirit personified of whatever is Muddy River country at its core and screams up into the spheres. He really had no equal. To me, he wasn’t only a musician and friend, he was more like a big brother who taught and showed me more than he’ll ever know. There’s a lot of spaces and advances between The Carter Family, Buddy Holly and say Ornette Coleman, a lot of universes, but he filled them all without being a member of any school. His playing was moody, awesome, sophisticated, hypnotic and subtle. There’s no way to convey the loss. It just digs down really deep.” -- Bob Dylan


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

And we all say and think the same in our ways

"The heart has its seasons, its evenings, and songs of its own"


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2015)

Love Jerrys playing on Let It Grow....  Covers a ton of ground..


----------



## crank (Nov 7, 2015)

Jerry and the Dead are responsible for introducing me to the world of country and bluegrass and traditional American music... not to mention Django Reinhardt.

I came close to wandering down to the Cap. last night to catch PAF.  Was not sold out which usually means I can find tickets for less than face value out on the mean streets of Portchester.  Stayed home and watched the CMA's which I had taped. Have a gig tonight so PAF will have to wait.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a gig tonight too..  So no Phil..  

I used to put American Beauty on in the car with my Dad...  I didn't tell him it was the Grateful Dead..
He loved it..  

The Grateful Dead exposed me to the "Bakersfield Sound"...  Which I freaking love now..
It's my favorite "country" genre..  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakersfield_sound


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 7, 2015)

Tonight's Dead and Co show is live online for free.  www.amexunstaged.com


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2015)

Video stream is really nice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2015)

Liking Mayers guitar playing, but not his vocals.  They're not bad, it's just he's singing Franklin's like it's a John Mayer tune.

Kind of weird to rather be hearing Bobby sing a Jerry tune


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2015)

There really are a lot of middle aged dudes with tucked in Further shirts in the crowd.  :lol:

Having just turned 40 and owning a Further shirt I could fit right in, but that shit remains untucked.


----------



## crank (Nov 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I have a gig tonight too..  So no Phil..
> 
> I used to put American Beauty on in the car with my Dad...  I didn't tell him it was the Grateful Dead..
> He loved it..
> ...



I also like the Bakersfield sound.  Used to like Dwight Yokam a lot too.  A lot of that was his guitarist/producer Pete Anderson and I believe they are no longer together.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> There really are a lot of middle aged dudes with tucked in Further shirts in the crowd.  :lol:
> 
> Having just turned 40 and owning a Further shirt I could fit right in, but that shit remains untucked.



Big difference between tucked and untucked...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 8, 2015)

Watching the feed from last night..

I think what bugs me about Mayer's playing in the context of Grateful Dead music is his blues dynamics..
His tone is great but it's constant..  His licks are great but they are constant.. Grateful Dead music(at least to me) needs some light touches...  Soft and sweet as well as crazy and experimental...  Not just blues licks played at the same forceful level.    Buddy Guy is a great player... But he's not someone I'd put in the driver seat for the Grateful Dead...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd agree with that.  Mayer is a good player, but kind of a one trick pony.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Watching the feed from last night..
> 
> I think what bugs me about Mayer's playing in the context of Grateful Dead music is his blues dynamics..
> His tone is great but it's constant..  His licks are great but they are constant.. Grateful Dead music(at least to me) needs some light touches...  Soft and sweet as well as crazy and experimental...  Not just blues licks played at the same forceful level.    Buddy Guy is a great player... But he's not someone I'd put in the driver seat for the Grateful Dead...



the band is pretty rough in general...just about every song has a missed lyric, change or cue, they are apparently not too concerned with vocal harmonies, limited repertoire leading to pedestrian set lists, mayer needs to constantly be reined in...lots of newbies with tucked in shirts at the shows too :-?

and i'm going to see them as much as possible...i've not felt this type of energy flowing out of these songs since the late 80's...it's incredibly obvious john mayer is in love with the music and the enthusiasm is contagious-the band is clearly having a blast onstage...and thank g-d he doesn't try to be fake jerry, the songs are far more interesting with someone in that spot who's not just aping jerry's licks...to say he plays blues at a constant intensity throughout every song implies to me that you haven't been listening much...tons of nice quiet moments and he's been deferential to the music while bringing his own flavor and energy...sure he gets too enthused at times (cumberland in philly, mayer couldn't contain himself, weir just sat back and let him run...waited him out and when mayer finally looked at bob like a kid in trouble and bob smiled and said "you're ok" and jumped back into the rhythm, was pretty funny)...great problem to have imo


as far as dynamics i guess you have to be there, but one of the things that really amazed me was how well they are taking it up and down in a way that belies the fact that they've only played together 6 times...i'm a musician myself and it is apparent they are listening closely to each other...and to my surprise they are really owning huge rooms...in philly here comes sunshine opened and was tentative, and then just erupted...all the talkers shut up and every song after that there was just a bunch of people looking at each other like 'damn'...doesn't hurt that the sound has been pretty dialed

just like in the old days, set lists are meaningless...it's how they play, not what they play...but then again, i was never a huge fan of things like themed sets, playing albums or re-creating shows like they were museum pieces etc

one more thing, as much as i love phil's sound and understand his reasons for not being involved, oteil IS the bassist in this band...i hope they keep playing together as-is for a long time


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 8, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> as far as dynamics i guess you have to be there



Recordings don't lie...
I hear what I hear...

I won't be seeing them....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 8, 2015)

And I've heard a couple of the shows and watch the webcast today...

This cracks me up how people defend this stuff... haha...

I've been seeing the GD since 79....  I know my Dead...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd agree with that.  Mayer is a good player, but kind of a one trick pony.




He's a great blues player...
And has skills enough to toss in some Jerry licks here and there...

Buddy Guy could probably do it too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 10, 2015)

Grateful Dead Authentic Hard Truckers 2-Way Speakers Wall of Sound. Historic!
Includes Letter of Authenticity from Dan Healy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252147651552


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

The best music news I've heard in 15 years dropped today.

Percy Hill reuniting for two shows in March.

IMO Color in Bloom and After All are the two finest albums made in the "jam" genre in at least the past 20 years.   So psyched they are putting aside their differences and hitting the stage again.

Cannot wait!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The best music news I've heard in 15 years dropped today.
> 
> Percy Hill reuniting for two shows in March.
> 
> ...



Just saw that on FB! Super pumped!! Would love to do both shows but it might not be in the cards, which show do you think you'll go see??


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

We will be going to the Portland show.  We'd love to do both, but I'm sure you're right there with me with #parentproblems.  Our son will have just turned one. He's been good so far in spending one evening overnights with Gramma, but we don't want to push it.

Or I should say, my wife doesn't want to push it. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Hopefully they enjoy playing together and this becomes a semi-regular thing like the Old School Strangefolk and God Street Wine reunions.

Back in the late 90s my Phish touring slowed way down in favor of seeing the likes of Moe., Percy Hill, Strangefolk and God Street Wine.

I always felt Percy Hill to be the most talented of those bands and destined for the most commercial success.   If they had kept at it, I'd think they'd be at least as big as Moe is today if not bigger.  I know Nate simply doesn't like to tour that much.

Can't blame him.  I don't want to tour anymore either and I'm jus a fan.  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone else Going to Dead and Co in Worcester tonight?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, my schedule this week has me up in Lancaster


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 11, 2015)

I went to Worcester last night and the show was better than I expected.   Good set list including a salute to the late Allen Toussaint by playing "Get Out of My Life, Woman"  topped off with an acoustic Ripple for the encore.

https://archive.org/details/GD2015-11-10


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 11, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I went to Worcester last night and the show was better than I expected.   Good set list including a salute to the late Allen Toussaint by playing "Get Out of My Life, Woman"  topped off with an acoustic Ripple for the encore.



Nice tribute...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 12, 2015)

My take was the first set was a little slow and muffled a bit.  Reminded me of Ratdog with a good Guitarist, like Steve K.

Love  the song selection of Rowjimmy and Peggy O in the first set.  RowJimmy had timing issues.  One of my favorite songs, but It did not work for me.  Late in the first set the sound cleared up.  John played well and inspiring. My view is its worth catching a show, but not a tour. Most people I talked to were blown away.  Must just be me.  This has a Furthur, Rat dog pace and feel.   Not on par with the summer Reunion shows.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 12, 2015)

To me i think it comes down to if you're a Phil guy or a Bobby guy..
This is Bobbys baby..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2015)

nice words from weir, taken from the relix interview



> "The way John makes leaps in the registration of his arpeggiation is,  often times, reminiscent of some of the stuff Jerry did. I haven’t heard  many people do that—maybe one or two other guys—since Jerry checked  out. And that has tickled me a little bit. I just haven’t heard other  folks do that. You can tell he was paying attention to Jerry’s approach."



http://www.relix.com/articles/detail/the_core_dead_company


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 16, 2015)

This still makes me laugh... 


"The Totally True Story Of Dead & Company"
http://imgur.com/a/LiIL7


----------



## marcski (Nov 16, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> This still makes me laugh...
> 
> 
> "The Totally True Story Of Dead & Company"
> http://imgur.com/a/LiIL7


That was super funny.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 18, 2015)

Neal Casual GD50 Setbreak music..
I remember standing in the midst of 75,000 people thinking this was just the perfect set break music..  
Close enough to the Grateful Dead but far enough to be different..  Felt familiar..  I really recommend checking this out....


http://www.mediafire.com/download/olt0vlyot8chz0p/GD50+Set+Breaks.zip


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks

I enjoyed the set break music all five nights of GD50.  Neal is the man


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2015)

On separate note, it's looking like 2016 is the year of music comebacks.

Psyched that Ween is playing a couple shows.  Hopefully they play a few east coast dates in the summer.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> On separate note, it's looking like 2016 is the year of music comebacks.
> 
> Psyched that Ween is playing a couple shows.  Hopefully they play a few east coast dates in the summer.



Im going to try to get out to Denver for this...
I've been missing WEEN...

Dead and Company are extending their tour after making good money and good reviews...
I won't be there..   

NExt big show is Phish MSG New Years run... STOKED!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd like to make it to Denver, but not realistic.  We got Dean Ween group last summer and he crushed it.  It was a great reminder of how awesome they were.

Next show for us is Lettuce in Boston in January.  Likely something local before then.


----------



## marcski (Nov 18, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Neal Casual GD50 Setbreak music..
> I remember standing in the midst of 75,000 people thinking this was just the perfect set break music..
> Close enough to the Grateful Dead but far enough to be different..  Felt familiar..  I really recommend checking this out....
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/olt0vlyot8chz0p/GD50+Set+Breaks.zip



He's awesome. Saw him with the Brotherhood a couple of months ago. And,  have seen him with PAF a few times as well. Plus, he looks like my  buddy.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 18, 2015)

I love this music... I could listen to it all day...
he's a genius...


----------



## crank (Nov 19, 2015)

So I jammed with an alt country band last night.  2 of the guys had seen Dead and Co. at the Garden and were raving about how good they were and how good JM was on guitar.  Both said that the shows were better than Chicago's GD.  

I'm not saying they were right...just an example of different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 19, 2015)

yawn...


----------



## crank (Nov 19, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> yawn...


...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 19, 2015)

crank said:


> ...



It's just that i know all that..
I know people compare and like one or the other or this or that..
I don't want to compare..  Trey is one of my all time favorite guitarists.  There's lots of reason why FTW may sound different than this Dead and Co band..   Too many are subjective...  So..  I just talk about what I hear in the music and relate it to what I may expect or want to hear...  Just me..  Still no interest in going...

I AM seeing Hall & Oates with Sharon jones and the Dap Kings at MSG - I'm TOTALLY Stoked for that..  
hahahaha.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2015)

Ever seen the Talking Heads tribute band Start Making Sense?  They also do Hall and Oats and it kicks ass.  

I typically don't get excited about tribute bands, but SMS is a good time


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 19, 2015)

I've seen them... tight as fukc....


----------



## marcski (Nov 19, 2015)

Oates is a big skier. Lives in Aspen, I believe.


----------



## marcski (Nov 20, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Neal Casual GD50 Setbreak music..
> I remember standing in the midst of 75,000 people thinking this was just the perfect set break music..
> Close enough to the Grateful Dead but far enough to be different..  Felt familiar..  I really recommend checking this out....
> 
> ...


These are teuly awesome. About 200 mins of amazing music. Is that Adam Macdougall on keys? Who is in his band for this?

Edit:

To answer my own question, yes, it is Macdougall on keys. He has a very distinctive sound. 

From:  http://www.relix.com/news/detail/neal_casal_composed_all_of_the_fare_thee_well_setbreak_music

"Casal made it clear that the goal was to capture the vibe of the Dead, not imitate the band directly. "We would do something in the the realm of 'The Wheel,' but isn’t 'The Wheel,' or we'd go for the general vibe of 'Playing in the Band.' We had some guidelines to work from, but we just went from there," he said.

Among the musicians gathered by Casal included CRB bandmate Adam MacDougall, Dan Horne (a Cass McCombs associate) and drummer Mark Levy of Congress."


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 20, 2015)

I really dig it...

I remember standing at the setbreak just amazed at it... It was kind of calming and centering and made the second set a real feel of release..  If that makes sense..  

The second night it was downright tripping me the F out but thats a story for a chair ride...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 20, 2015)

Just listened to July 5th FTW show official release..

I haven't really listened - just watched..

Some really nice stuff..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> but thats a story for a chair ride...



:beer:

Best stories


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 21, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just listened to July 5th FTW show official release..
> 
> I haven't really listened - just watched..
> 
> Some really nice stuff..



totally subjective, and i'd feel different if i'd been there i'm sure, but i thought FTW was an overmarketed disjointed snoozefest...the first night was interesting from a curiosity standpoint, but i found the entire run to be less than inspired, playing and energy wise

dead and co just about every song has a cringe worthy moment where it falls apart and it's totally worth it imo to get the energy out of the songs

black throated wind last night in st loo


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 23, 2015)

yawn.....


OK - you win...  
Not comparing - just stating..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 23, 2015)

Playing a charity gig this Friday with a couple kids in town at the local bar..
Both never saw Jerry - but they are so into it..  They set up the gig are into learning new stuff.

I love their energy and love for the music..

Kind of wild that this 50 year old is jamming with these 20 year olds..
Baton is passing..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2016)

The Q Returns

http://www.thecapitoltheatre.com/event/1025003-phil-lesh-76th-birthday-port-chester/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The Q Returns
> 
> http://www.thecapitoltheatre.com/event/1025003-phil-lesh-76th-birthday-port-chester/



I need some Q in my life....
this is going to be awesome!!!!!

You coming down for it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2016)

I would REALLY like to.  It's a matter of childcare.  We've got Percy Hill the following weekend.  If MIL or SIL are available to take care of our son one of those nights, we'll make it down.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2016)

Lettuce tonight in Boston.  Psyched. :beer:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Lettuce tonight in Boston.  Psyched. :beer:



Bunch of friends at that show... Love that fukcing band....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2016)

Packed. I was surprised they sold out a venue that large.  Hometown show, but that's still a big venue for them to fill.


----------



## marcski (Jan 23, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Bunch of friends at that show... Love that fukcing band....


Krasno and Deitch rock.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

Dso announced the East Coast Spring tour. Two nights at Hampton Beach. Friday June 3rd, Sat June 5th. Bought the two day pass on presale yesterday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll likely make it over for at least one.  


Sometimes wish they did a mid-summer weekend stop instead of the typical end to spring tour.  I suppose that's festival season for them though and the scheduling would not allow it.  Several years ago we rented a place for a mid-summer moe. weekend.   Hampton is a different experience when it's actually warm enough to get in the water.  That's my only complaint regarding the annual DSO shows.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

Rumored Dates are coming out about Dead&Co shows.  August 3rd Manchester, August 5th Portland. Many have said Spac in June and Fenway in July.

link  https://www.facebook.com/Ratdogtour/?fref=nf


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

I skipped out on Dead & Co shows and what I've heard has been good.  I'd likely do Manchester.  I have reservations for Strangefolk Garden of Eden in August, which will take most of the music budget


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2016)

Hoping to see Phil on his Bday show... No tickets yet... remaining hopeful..
Love the "Q"....  So much...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2016)

Good luck!  That sold out fast.  Tough tickets to get, but you always seem to pull through


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2016)

Got a Dead and Company ticket for Sat at Citi Filed in New York today. Will try for Fenway next week.  If NH and Maine do get announced at some point, I am in for those too.

http://deadandcompany.com/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 10, 2016)

Was hoping to the $900 VIP..
Because Jerry would probably really think that is awesome...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2016)

Funny.  I liked it when it was $100 for 3 shows in 1 city.  I bought $99 dollar tickets.  I might have a good view of the Big screen.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2016)

I think it's lame they are playing Fenway

I'll pass on those prices.  I've got requests in for Phish tickets, I'll do a DSO Hampton. Tedeschi Trucks in Meadowbrook and that's about it with having a one year old.  I've got a room reserved at Jay for the Strangefolk shows too, but not sure we will go yet.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's lame they are playing Fenway
> 
> I'll pass on those prices.  I've got requests in for Phish tickets, I'll do a DSO Hampton. Tedeschi Trucks in Meadowbrook and that's about it with having a one year old.  I've got a room reserved at Jay for the Strangefolk shows too, but not sure we will go yet.



some odd venue choices for sure...2 nights at citifield?  there's no way they sell that out...a monday night at shithole ampitheater in camden?  fenway?  if i was the wagering type i'd bet they'll be tickets on the ground at many of these shows...maybe why they are doing radio spots for this tour...certainly not sweating getting tickets the moment they go on sale.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got requests in for Phish tickets, I'll do a DSO Hampton. Tedeschi Trucks in Meadowbrook and that's about it with having a one year old.



Which Phish dates did you request? Great Woods? Hartford? I'm going with Hartford and Syracuse and possibly adding a night at SPAC. Like you said, having a one year old child makes the scheduling process that much more difficult. 

Regardless of the music I might see this summer, hearing a certain band live again in late March up in Portland. ME will likely be the musical highlight of the year for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2016)

Portland and Mansfield.  Portland is the one I'm most hoping for.  I can schedule work in town day of and don't have to deal with nightmare parking in Mansfield.  


And yes, March is definitely the highlight of the year.   Potential preview for late March coming up on the 6th.  Not sure if it's full band yet or not.

https://www.facebook.com/events/157437731303835/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 11, 2016)

KISS talks Dead


http://picosong.com/EMPd/


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 11, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> some odd venue choices for sure...2 nights at citifield?  there's no way they sell that out...a monday night at shithole ampitheater in camden?  fenway?  if i was the wagering type i'd bet they'll be tickets on the ground at many of these shows...maybe why they are doing radio spots for this tour...certainly not sweating getting tickets the moment they go on sale.



AMEX is stoked...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 11, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Which Phish dates did you request? Great Woods? Hartford? I'm going with Hartford and Syracuse and possibly adding a night at SPAC. Like you said, having a one year old child makes the scheduling process that much more difficult.
> 
> Regardless of the music I might see this summer, hearing a certain band live again in late March up in Portland. ME will likely be the musical highlight of the year for me.



I put in for SPAC - Hartford - Dicks - Syracuse..
Hoping to get to the Gorge..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm simply not paying to see dead and company. Went in October and was wildly disappointed.  I'll only go if I go for free. Phish on the other hand I'm happy to pay for.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 11, 2016)

beanonyc said:


> i'm simply not paying to see dead and company. Went in october and was wildly disappointed.  I'll only go if i go for free. Phish on the other hand i'm happy to pay for.



spac?


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2016)

I am seeing Phil on Thursday.
So stoked. Let me know if you get a tix. 

I just can't get into seeing Dead & Co. at these large stadium venues. I passed on tix. I rarely went to the large venue shows (other than a SPAC show or 2) when Jerry was alive for $25 let alone $100 now without him. If they were to play a smaller venue...even an arena, I'd consider.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> spac?



You betcha. Hotel was booked once the rumors came out. Hey I just remembered! Did you change your phone number?  Had an extra for MSG on 1/2 and didn't hear back. Out of character for you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2016)

I had considered SPAC.  I love the Saratoga Phish experience. Get a hotel room walking distance from venue. Hang by the pool all day prior to the show.  

My issue is you can't request Pavs.  I've done the lawn too many times there and have no interest in the experience again.  Don't get me wrong, I always have a good time with friends and most SPAC shows I have seen have ranged from good to excellent.  That said, the poor sight lines and bad sound on that lawn isn't worth it for me anymore.   They should rebuild a new nicer shed type facility and retire the current one.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 12, 2016)

BeanoNYC said:


> You betcha. Hotel was booked once the rumors came out. Hey I just remembered! Did you change your phone number?  Had an extra for MSG on 1/2 and didn't hear back. Out of character for you.



I remember getting the text...  I slept most of January 2nd...  
Was a tough run partying-wise..   Didn't sleep all that much so many things going on after show..


COOL! I put in for tickets - I'll get lawns.. Which I will then use to entice someone to drive me...  Or get someone I really want to a show.
I have a friend who's been a SPAC member for decades..  Always puts us in the pavilion..  hell yeah!!!
Last time I got 2 nights pit..


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2016)

So I decided to get am Amex Card so I could do the Pre sale for Dead and Co for Fenway.  I got Friday and Sat. Nothing Special.  Going to The Sat @ city Field  too.  Be nice to see ole tour buddies.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 16, 2016)

Heard JRAD CRUSHED in Burlington....

Love me some JRAD...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2016)

Pretty incredible lineup.  I can't believe Phish is doing this instead of their own festival.  I suppose it is much easier and the payday is likely very good.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 18, 2016)

Shapiro'd


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2016)

Watched Dead and Company on Fallon last night...
And the other clips...  

Reaffirmed me decision to not see them and spend my $ elsewhere...  just not into Mayers voice and playing style...  

Staying with friends in CT - and saw 3 commercials for Dead and Comp at Citi field..  Seemed like a lot...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

I see D&C ads online frequently. Also radio ads.  I recorded the Fallon performance and plan on checking it out after work tonight.


----------



## crank (Feb 19, 2016)

We were thinking about going to the Citi Field show but the ticket prices are just way too high...unless you want nosebleed seats.  If people are dumping infield seats for cheap closer to the show we may check it out.  

Going to see Anders Osborn at the Cap next Friday!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2016)

Anders!!!! Sweet!!!

So you're not springing for the vip $850 seats?

wait - you can almost hear Jerry laughing...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Watched Dead and Company on Fallon last night...
> And the other clips...
> 
> Reaffirmed me decision to not see them and spend my $ elsewhere...  just not into Mayers voice and playing style...
> ...



Just watched it.  Not bad, but not great either.  Well rehearsed, but fairly vanilla and lacking grit.

Here's something that came to mind while watching.  Billy was fairly critical of Further.  I remember several interviews with him lamenting how Further wasn't pushing the envelope, being creative etc. and how he loved doing his thing with Seven Walkers so much more. 

It would appear to me that Dead & Co. are everything he was railing against.  At least with Futher, Phil tried to push the band into improvisation, psychedelia etc.  Without Phil there, the shows seem like they'll always be predictable.  D&C shows might be better rehearsed and more "mistake" free, but I just don't see a lot of risk taking. 

I'm going to take Crank's approach. If cheap Fenway tickets show up, I might find myself down there.  Otherwise I'm with you D; other more compelling music to spend my money on.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2016)

Stadium shows just plain and simply suck. Except for a few SPAC shows over the years I used to always pass on them when Jerry was alive for $20/tix.  I am certainly not going to do any different and start going now at these prices for JM.  

Plus, to me Furthur, Dead & Co. are Dead Cover bands. I'd much rather see Phil and Friends or JRAD take the music to new and different places. Just MHO after seeing the Grateful Dead about 60 times and Jerry Band another 1/2 dozen times.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

This came across my Facebook feed this weekend. I hadn't seen it prior.  So good

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0g3jrW0wp0A


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> This came across my Facebook feed this weekend. I hadn't seen it prior.  So good
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0g3jrW0wp0A



that's pretty amazing...
Perfect voice for Stella Blue...  I usually don't like other people playing it... but this is good...


----------



## crank (Feb 22, 2016)

Interesting that Willie covered the Dead, but the Dead never covered Willie.  Actually kind of surprises me considering they covered Johnny Cash , Kris Kristofferson, Merle Haggard, Hank Williams....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2016)

crank said:


> Interesting that Willie covered the Dead, but the Dead never covered Willie.  Actually kind of surprises me considering they covered Johnny Cash , Kris Kristofferson, Merle Haggard, Hank Williams....




I guess they didn't like his songs... 
He did cover most of the cowboy songs the Dead covered....

West Texas Cowboy music is part of the GD..  Can't wait for Bobby to come out with his new record or it..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm surprised there was no collaboration when they played Willie's 4th of July picnic

https://archive.org/details/gd78-07-01.wagner.unknown.7355.sbeok.shnf


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm surprised there was no collaboration when they played Willie's 4th of July picnic
> 
> https://archive.org/details/gd78-07-01.wagner.unknown.7355.sbeok.shnf



they played together a bunch on the 2003 'the dead' tour...i was less than whelmed

as far as the deadco on fallon, shakedown was an odd choice, but brown eyed women was spot on

looking forward to seeing these guys again...they kept getting better through the end of the year and i hope the momentum stays


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> they played together a bunch on the 2003 'the dead' tour...i was less than whelmed



RIGHT.... I walked out on that show..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 28, 2016)

Just saw this posted on r/gratefuldead.  Real cool idea.  All GD original song debuts.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just saw this posted on r/gratefuldead.  Real cool idea.  All GD original song debuts.



So cool!!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2016)

Sat at two  outside at South Ridge at the River.... . Good Phish tribute band Pardon me Doug is Playing and after that, Band Beyond Description plays.  Battle of the bands.  Fun afternoon in the sun...   Phish v Dead. Support local live Music.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob R said:


> Sat at two  outside at South Ridge at the River.... . Good Phish tribute band Pardon me Doug is Playing and after that, Band Beyond Description plays.  Battle of the bands.  Fun afternoon in the sun...   Phish v Dead. Support local live Music.



Local live music covering other bands...  
This whole cover band thing concerns me..

It's fun but there seems to be a new one every day..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

Don't you play in a cover band?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

On a side note.  I somewhat owe my marriage to A Band Beyond Description.

Spring 2003 I traveled to Portland and interviewed for a job.  I had only hung out there once prior for a Phish show in the late 90s.   After my interview I spent a night in town and ended up seeing ABBD.  It was a Wednesday night, I was drinking at Gritty McDuff's and asked the bartender if any live music was going on.  He said a Dead cover band plays at the Ale House every Wednesday night.  The Ale House is now closed, but it was this funky basement dive bar that had hosted some really good bands over the years for a venue that only held about 150 ppl.  Anyways, didn't get the job, but had such a good time hanging in Portland that I decided I'd keep an eye for opportunities there in the future. 

Fast forward to December 2005, that opportunity presented itself and I moved to Portland.  I  went and hung out at the Ale House pretty much every Wednesday to see them play.  They literally played something like 300 Wednesdays in a row there not stopping even for holidays.  In Summer of 2006 the Ale House didn't have their lease renewed and ABBD played the final night the bar would be open.  Everyone was pretty bummed.  That night a buddy introduced me to this cute brunette while everyone was milling about in the streets after the show and reminiscing about all the good times over the years seeing the band.  I got her number, asked her out on a date the following week and the rest was history.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 28, 2016)

One of my bands is a cover band.. But we are not a Dead or Phish cover band specific..
We play songs that we liked growing up..   I do sit in with a couple bands as a dead style drummer...  Which is fun..

It's just strange to see full on cover bands of bands that are actually touring..
I did catch Pink Talking Fish the other day - they were good.. But to be in a totally GD or Phish band is not my thing.. 
It takes a good effort to learn Phish.. I'd rather use that effort on original material personally..

I get pissed when I see musicians in their 20's wasting time on covers..
Your 20's is the time to make awesome original music!!! So much creativity..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> One of my bands is a cover band.. But we are not a Dead or Phish cover band specific..
> We play songs that we liked growing up..
> 
> ..



While they do play probably 70% Dead, A Band Beyond Description also mixes in a fair amount Allman's, Phish and The Band.  The drummer Chris founded the band in 2001.  He's a regular dude and never set out to be a professional musician and still is not.  He's probably in his 50s now.  

Pardon Me Doug are all guys in their 30s who have regular jobs in the Portland area.  The keyboard player Kevin (also in ABBD) has had original projects in the past that were pretty good.  His most successful original band 26 North would play Thursdays at the Ale House.  So, I used to see ABBD Wednesday then 26 North Thursday.

I'd say these guys do what they do probably for similar reasons as you do what you do.  Though Pardon Me Doug is indeed all Phish.  

PMD is starting to play the local club in my town every few months or so.  They're pretty good.  Sometimes I'd rather drop $10 and walk down the street to enjoy them in a 125 person venue than travel hours away to spend $75 on Phish, plus hotel room and be in some giant stadium serving shitty beer.  I do have tickets for Portland though, so I'm excited for that.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 28, 2016)

Just my observation..   Makes people happy... All good..
There's certainly a market for it..   

Personally...
I prefer real bands playing their music over the cover bands - always!!!  
BUT - I live in NYS and we are constantly surrounded by Phish shows..

When I was a kid there were only a handful of GD cover bands..
We used to go see Max Creek because they were GD like... 
Saw them Friday night actually...  
After a Kimock Ramble at Levons we ran dow to catch MC at the Rock and Roll resort..
Crushed it...  Murawski is soooooo good...

Love music...


----------



## Edd (Mar 28, 2016)

Regarding the Ale House: Did you have to go downstairs when you entered the building? I feel like I saw Seth Yakavone there about 12 years ago.  That was quite a show.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

Scotty is easily one of my top 5 favorite guitarists.  He's the man for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2016)

Edd said:


> Regarding the Ale House: Did you have to go downstairs when you entered the building? I feel like I saw Seth Yakavone there about 12 years ago.  That was quite a show.



Yes.  Basement level bar on Market Street. It's now a Pat's Pizza I believe.  The owner of the Regency Hotel across the street basically forced them to close.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Scotty is easily one of my top 5 favorite guitarists.  He's the man for sure.




Really cool guy too...  Had a chance to talk to him at the show..  We were checking out a hard rock/blues band that freakin rocked...
HE was digging it...

Got a chance to talk to Kimock too...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 29, 2016)

So i guess dead and co is rolling into town on april 9 and i was thinking about checking it out. Good times?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

Most people I know who have gone have had a good time and said the band is well rehearsed. (Not always a given with Dead related projects)

I haven't seen them yet. It would take reasonable prices at a venue I enjoy to get me there.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes everyone says the band is "well rehearsed"..
and making some good money too...

http://imgur.com/a/LiIL7


----------



## snoseek (Mar 29, 2016)

My bad im a filthy casual its dark star ochestra lol. My attention span is shit.

Anyhow i like the music alot and an just looking for an excuse to drop some mushies and have a good time. Is this still a good time?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> My bad im a filthy casual its dark star ochestra lol. My attention span is shit.
> 
> Anyhow i like the music alot and an just looking for an excuse to drop some mushies and have a good time. Is this still a good time?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



So after listening and hearing first hand reports..
I always say - Dead And Comp are not a band I'd be into dropping some L and dancing around to...
They don't go as experimental as I'd like..  They are almost too tight for me to enjoy myself in this context..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> My bad im a filthy casual its dark star ochestra lol. My attention span is shit.
> 
> Anyhow i like the music alot and an just looking for an excuse to drop some mushies and have a good time. Is this still a good time?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



You'll enjoy yourself.  I usually see 1-2 DSO shows per year.  In some ways I actually prefer the DSO experience. Typically smaller venues, general admission shows you can roam around and enjoy the band or people watching from numerous perspectives.  Tickets are reasonable typically as well.

I'll likely catch at least one of their shows at Hampton Casino Ballroom this summer.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah that sounds like my kind of thing....just a fun night out and i can leave the car home as its within walking distance. Tix are pretty cheap....just want some nice music

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You'll enjoy yourself.  I usually see 1-2 DSO shows per year.  In some ways I actually prefer the DSO experience. Typically smaller venues, general admission shows you can roam around and enjoy the band or people watching from numerous perspectives.  Tickets are reasonable typically as well.
> 
> I'll likely catch at least one of their shows at Hampton Casino Ballroom this summer.



I'm due for a chill DSO show...
Super bummed they aren't playing MTN Jam..
Although now I'll take a JRAD show over DSO any day...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2016)

JRAD certainly takes the music to cool spaces.  

MTN Jam should be packed this year with no more Vibes or All good 

I assume you're going to Lockn'


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> JRAD certainly takes the music to cool spaces.
> 
> MTN Jam should be packed this year with no more Vibes or All good
> 
> I assume you're going to Lockn'



Not sure that MtnJam will be packed... I hope not..
going to miss the Vibes...

No Lockn' ...   I don't like sharing Phish with other bands...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

Pretty sweet EC Garcia powder skis

http://jerrygarcia.shop.musictoday....romoted+post&utm_campaign=skis&view_in=Mobile


----------



## Pez (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been digitizing my old VHS tapes and uploading some to youtube.  NBC's Time and Again, Grateful Dead.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2016)

Got $10M???

Phil's house is for sale

http://m.sfgate.com/realestate/arti...8-Bridge-Grateful-Dead-7379302.php#item-39786


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2016)

Nice looking house.  Was expecting something a little more, I don't know, idiosyncratic?  Doesn't strike me as worth north of $10 million, but I don't know the area or, for that matter, the multi-million dollar housing market beyond what I see on HGTV.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2016)

Bay area is nuts. My buddy sells real estate out there. A 300 sq ft studio in San Fran recently went for $700K


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Bay area is nuts. My buddy sells real estate out there. A 300 sq ft studio in San Fran recently went for $700K



That would definitely explain it.  Sounds worse than even Manhattan.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 12, 2016)

Picked up Phil Tickets for Sept Coney Island!!!!

My first GD member show since GD50!!!

I'm ready to go back..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2016)

DSO Saturday Hampton ticket purchased. Always a good time


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 26, 2016)

NICE!!!  Love me some DSO...


----------



## chuckstah (May 26, 2016)

A fan recording of Dead and Co's warm up show at the Fillmore a couple days ago is up on youtube.  Sounds pretty good.  May hit Hartford at the end of June.  But Sammy Hagar?  Although he sounds better than one would expect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q5SRyeayD4


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2016)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2016)

How was Mountain Jam?

I bet in this is going to be sweet http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/events/detail/garciasymphony

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex (Jun 14, 2016)

DHS,
Never saw you at Hampton Beach.

Heading to both nights at Citi Field and both Fenway, for the  Dead and Co.  Looking forward to some outdoor shows.  Anyone else catching Dead and Co?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2016)

No Dead and Co. Kind of bummed to not be going, but I don't really care for Fenway as a concert venue.  I've got Percy Hill and moe. this Saturday in Portland and then Phish in Portland on the 6th.  I may also go see Derek in NH in July.

You may have not seen me, but you probably saw my car after the show.  Of all the cars in the lot, the nitrous guys had to pick mine to set up shop.  Doh! Car was basically swarmed with people huffing down balloons, so there was no quick departure for me after the show..  I don't partake. I just had to sit back and watch the circus for 30 minutes until they were done. Lol


----------



## Pez (Jun 14, 2016)

Drive over them! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 14, 2016)

Vortex said:


> DHS,
> Never saw you at Hampton Beach.
> 
> Heading to both nights at Citi Field and both Fenway, for the  Dead and Co.  Looking forward to some outdoor shows.  Anyone else catching Dead and Co?



Not my thing...  
I've had my fill of Bobby's slow tempos...
The psychedelic feel of GD jams/music seems to be missing...
And no Phil...  This is Ratdog with Billy on drums...

I heard D&C play Cold Rain and Snow on SiriusXM the other day - I thought it was Dave Mathews band for a bit until I could hear the drummers...

So - no... I'd wouldn't step foot into that show if you paid me... well... I probably have a price..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> No Dead and Co. Kind of bummed to not be going, but I don't really care for Fenway as a concert venue.  I've got Percy Hill and moe. this Saturday in Portland and then Phish in Portland on the 6th.  I may also go see Derek in NH in July.
> 
> You may have not seen me, but you probably saw my car after the show.  Of all the cars in the lot, the nitrous guys had to pick mine to set up shop.  Doh! Car was basically swarmed with people huffing down balloons, so there was no quick departure for me after the show..  I don't partake. I just had to sit back and watch the circus for 30 minutes until they were done. Lol



Good move... The Nitrous Mafia is not to be messed with... I've seen things...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2016)

I have too. Not worth the risk to interfere.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I have too. Not worth the risk to interfere.



If I trusted the source(food only) of the n2o I'd let them stay for a couple balloons...  
But The Philly Nitrous Mafia is sketchy beyond belief...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 15, 2016)

I have only seen 1 Dead and co show. That was Worcester and It did not do it for me.  I will give it a few shows and see.  Kind of Agree with Funky.  Very slow tempo.  Rat Dog without Steve K.   Part of the reason  why I m going is to hang with ole tour buddies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2016)

The footage I saw from Bonaroo had a bit more pace than what I saw (on video) last year.  

My hard part in accepting the band is really just Mayer's voice and it's probably due to all the cheesy pop songs he put out. Its just grating hearing that familiar voice sing Grateful Dead songs.  Kind of like hearing Jimmy Buffet sing HD tunes.  His guitar playing is quite good, but not diverse in tone, speed, soul etc.  Just a bit too predictable.

If they play a venue I like this fall in New England maybe I'll catch them.  Would love them to play the Verizon in Manchester. I have fond memories of the Further show there.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 15, 2016)

Vortex said:


> I have only seen 1 Dead and co show. That was Worcester and It did not do it for me.  I will give it a few shows and see.  Kind of Agree with Funky.  Very slow tempo.  Rat Dog without Steve K.   Part of the reason  why I m going is to hang with ole tour buddies.



All my old tour buddies are gone...  
My PHish tour buddies are currently kicking major ass...  

I hear ya on the Kimock thing..  Love him... Caught him at Levons a month ago - talked to him about Zero at the Wetlands back in the day...
Told me a story about the Wetlands..  Where Robert Hunter showed up and they decided to encore with Franklins...  And let Hunter sing it..  Hunter started playing Franklins... But completely different from the way the GD did it..   Kinock stopped him and started it the correct way..  Hunter said "That is a way better way to start the song..."  hahaha..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 16, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> All my old tour buddies are gone...
> My PHish tour buddies are currently kicking major ass...
> 
> I hear ya on the Kimock thing..  Love him... Caught him at Levons a month ago - talked to him about Zero at the Wetlands back in the day...
> Told me a story about the Wetlands..  Where Robert Hunter showed up and they decided to encore with Franklins...  And let Hunter sing it..  Hunter started playing Franklins... But completely different from the way the GD did it..   Kinock stopped him and started it the correct way..  Hunter said "That is a way better way to start the song..."  hahaha..



I have 3 buddies left I use to catch Dead shows with.  A dozen or so who followed the Q still get together once or twice  a year at a show.  Music is not as good and we all aged.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2016)

Last night was the first night with any repeats. This face book live thing is pretty cool. I watched the first set of Cinci.  I  have to say they sounded really good.  Heading down to the two City field shows his weekend.  Thinking about Hartford too.    Saratoga tonight. A great venue, inside and out. I know a few from here are going, Enjoy.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 22, 2016)

My thought turn to Phish...
SPAC - Great Wooks - Hartford - Syracuse


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 22, 2016)

http://movebrightly.bigcartel.com/product/dead-co-t-shirt


----------



## Vortex (Jun 22, 2016)

Picked up a Hartford ticket.  I listened to some of Spac last night.  Did not sound a good as Camden.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> http://movebrightly.bigcartel.com/product/dead-co-t-shirt



Ha!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 22, 2016)

D&C played all covers last night..  

http://www.setlist.fm/setlist/dead-...arts-center-saratoga-springs-ny-5bfe5fac.html


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 23, 2016)

Did I post this?

*Donna Ruins Every Playin' In The Band*
https://soundcloud.com/snootlyo/donna-ruins-every-playin-in-the-band


----------



## crank (Jun 23, 2016)

Never really understood why they let her in the band.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 23, 2016)

crank said:


> Never really understood why they let her in the band.



Because with headphones or a less loud stage - she's an amazing singer...
She crushed in JGB....  And with Elvis Presley


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2016)

Pretty amazing how tone deaf she could be at times (almost always on Playin'), but then she redeems herself by killing it on Looks Like Rain like this one.....

https://archive.org/details/gd1978-10-21.sbd.nugs.21248.sbeok.flac16

Straight up Bobby and Donna porno on stage. :Lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty amazing how tone deaf she could be at times (almost always on Playin'), but then she redeems herself by killing it on Looks Like Rain like this one.....
> 
> https://archive.org/details/gd1978-10-21.sbd.nugs.21248.sbeok.flac16
> 
> Straight up Bobby and Donna porno on stage. :Lol:



I just think she didn't do well singing with Jerry in the bigger venues. She held up fine with Bobby. My .02. 

Hitting D and C this Saturday. Have to give up my tix to Phish at spac if anyone is looking for extras I'll give them away for 45 and eat the service fees. 

Trying to catch up with Phish at Hartford.


----------



## crank (Jun 24, 2016)

Never followed GD but saw at least a dozen shows from 1970 - 1990 and always thought they were better without Donna.

That said, it looks like we may be heading to the Cit Field show Sunday.  Many tickets still available and prices are dropping more every day.  Thinking of just heading down and seeing what we can score outside the stadium... Can always grab some from stub hub on our phones as well.  Seats in infield boxes now going for around $50.  On the field is still too expensive for me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 25, 2016)

BeanoNYC said:


> I just think she didn't do well singing with Jerry in the bigger venues. She held up fine with Bobby. My .02.
> 
> Hitting D and C this Saturday. Have to give up my tix to Phish at spac if anyone is looking for extras I'll give them away for 45 and eat the service fees.
> 
> Trying to catch up with Phish at Hartford.



Hitting Hartford too..

SPAC  - PAVs or lawn?


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 25, 2016)

Donna is sitting in again tonight at Citi field.  Show sounds good so far.


----------



## crank (Jun 26, 2016)

So we just got some field box seats for a fraction of the original price.  Just hope I don't hear, "your body is a wonderland" every time Mayer opens his mouth.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 26, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hitting Hartford too..
> 
> SPAC  - PAVs or lawn?



Lawn


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 26, 2016)

$25 tickets for DeadCo tonight($34 with fees).  Good seats are popping up.  Password is welcome

http://protected.tickets.com/buy/Ti...2&poid=144557&partnerId=ed-10489413-907046463


----------



## crank (Jun 27, 2016)

Gotta say Dead & Company were just great last night!  I have to admit I kind of didn't want to like Mayer but he won me over 3 or 4 songs in and did not disappoint the rest of the evening.  Oteil sounded incredible as well.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 27, 2016)

cool....  I listened...  Still slow... Vocals still sound like Dave Mathews.. Still no Phil... 
Still wouldn't go...   But super glad people who never saw Jerry or are big Bobby/Fratdog fans are now getting a chance to enjoy the Grateful Dead spectacle even though it lacks in many ways and is NOT the Grateful Dead...  It's Fratdog on steroids...


----------



## crank (Jun 27, 2016)

lol.  I didn't miss Phil.  Liked Dead and Co a lot better than PAF.  My first Dead show was at the Cap in 1970 so I have seen many iterations over the years though was never a true follower.  Dead and CO is a far cry from rat Dog and is, in my experience, the best post GD project I have seen.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 27, 2016)

That's the big difference between me and a lot of "deadheads"...
I love and miss Phil dearly...   I have been a true follower since my first show in 79...  I was squarely in the PhilZone on the 80s...


Dead and Company share many properties of Ratdog..  Arrangements and tempos to start with..  That's just what I hear and feel..

I have not been able to see any members of the Grateful Dead after the amazing GD50 experience..
This September - I'm going to see Phil CRUSH Coney Island....  It's my thing...    It's a good thing...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 27, 2016)

Garcia Live Volume Six
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garcia_Live_Volume_Six

This is a great recording!!!!   Someone told me the mystery guy on this is the guy who played trumpet on Mexicali Blues...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 27, 2016)

BeanoNYC said:


> Lawn



Staying at Holiday Inn...  If you roll into town early let's pregame...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 28, 2016)

Sat was fantastic. Sunday was good,  not as good as Sat.  Sunday the pace needed to be a little bit faster at times, but not the Rat dog Speed.  John Mayer gets it.  The Friend of the Devil Sat was a huge highlight and when could you ever say That? Glad I got to see these.  Not the same sound as last Fall. Ride in an out both nights was a smooth.  The Althea made my night on Sat.  Caught the sound check of that as well.  Bertha on Sunday had awesome energy.  Help, slip Franklins, China Rider and The Days between.  Not Bad.  Sound was really good both nights.  Sat in the  400s front row on Sat,  Was on the Rail,outside the Pit Sunday. Fantastic.  Some work and off to Hartford.  Hoping the Rain clears up around 6pm as some forecasts show.  Cheaped it out on the Lawn.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish I could like this...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Vortex said:


> Sat was fantastic. Sunday was good,  not as good as Sat.  Sunday the pace needed to be a little bit faster at times, but not the Rat dog Speed.  John Mayer gets it.  The Friend of the Devil Sat was a huge highlight and when could you ever say That? Glad I got to see these.  Not the same sound as last Fall. Ride in an out both nights was a smooth.  The Althea made my night on Sat.  Caught the sound check of that as well.  Bertha on Sunday had awesome energy.  Help, slip Franklins, China Rider and The Days between.  Not Bad.  Sound was really good both nights.  Sat in the  400s front row on Sat,  Was on the Rail,outside the Pit Sunday. Fantastic.  Some work and off to Hartford.  Hoping the Rain clears up around 6pm as some forecasts show.  Cheaped it out on the Lawn.



Althea was def my favorite from Sat night but has anyone mentioned the funky ass drums in the second set?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 28, 2016)

BeanoNYC said:


> Althea was def my favorite from Sat night but has anyone mentioned the funky ass drums in the second set?



The Beam and some Techno dance to it.  Reminded me of the Rave vibe in the 80's and 90's in he lots, with some Disco.  It was really good.  Sorry Beano.  The heat toasted my battery quick.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 28, 2016)

Vortex said:


> The Beam and some Techno dance to it.  Reminded me of the Rave vibe in the 80's and 90's in he lots, with some Disco.  It was really good.  Sorry Beano.  The heat toasted my battery quick.



I was up front at GD50 on the 4th...
The drums were amazing.. Felt like I was i a jungle...


----------



## crank (Jun 28, 2016)

China Cat - I Know You Rider was another highlight on Sunday, Plus a nice jammy version of Truckin'.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2016)

Funky.

Last night was the perfect example of the Rat Dog slow influence.  Queen Jane is one of my favorite tunes Bob Sings.  It was painfully slow.

Cold Rain and snow was real Funky.  Wild Base lines.  Row Jimmy was nice.  The eyes was good. I left right as the skies opened during the Wheel and I skipped out.  The place was pretty close to full.  Holds 30 k. It was packed.  This Reminded me of Worcester last year.  Sat and Sunday were some much better.  Last night did not do it for me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a drummer and it kills me to hear these slow tempos...  Like really bad...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2016)

Sad day. Rob Wasserman has left us.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Sad day. Rob Wasserman has left us.



So sad...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2016)

If only.....


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If only.....




SURE!!!

I went to see the Deadco last Monday in Camden.  First set was just ok, but the second set was great...the 5 songs pre-drums clocked in at well over an hour, with a monstrous Eyes in the middle as a highlight.  Good short-ish drums segment..Watchtower-Dew-NFA and then acoustic ripple encore with John playing 'mandolin' on a dreadnought with no cutaway was impressive


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2016)

Wave that flag.....


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 18, 2016)

I saw Dead & Company at Fenway Park on Saturday night and it was a damn good show.  Probably the first ever Sugaree>Fire On The Mountain.  Lots of good reviews of the shows at Fenway.

http://www.glidemagazine.com/165914/dead/


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2016)

Dead and company were solid both nights.  I thought Sat was much better than Friday.  Friday had a pace issue. Set list was better Friday. Out of what I saw Sat Ny was the best. Sunday Ny and Sat Boston tied for second, followed by  Friday Fenway, then Hartford.


----------



## crank (Jul 18, 2016)

We were at a friend's house Friday night  and he streamed it.  Sounded pretty good.  Not sure about Mayer's outfit. lol  I could never get into going to multiple shows of the same band.  I know that has always been a thing with Dead Heads and jam band fans... just never appealed to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2016)

Streamed 1st set last night. Thought it was very on point. The Easy Wind was particularly good.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice New Speedway and Scarlet from last night at Sweetwater.  Heart of Gold Band with Bob sitting in.  Kimmock sounds good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5gIFj8hTnE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkmflJLe6FI


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 2, 2016)

Also,  there's a great free show in NYC this Saturday night celebrating The Band's Last Waltz 40th anniversary, for those of you down that way.  Bob Weir has been added to the bill. Trying to figure out a way to make it down.

http://www.jambase.com/article/bob-weir-added-lineup-last-waltz-40th-anniversary-celebration


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2016)

I thinking if going to Peach Festival Saturday 110$ anyone from here going?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## crank (Aug 8, 2016)

Went to Peach a couple summers ago when Allman Bros were playing their last round of shows.  Fun time.  Not going this year though.  Also heard Greg Allman is sick and cancelled.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 24, 2016)

Free Lock'n fest video stream next 4 days.  Phil, Ween JRAD and lots more

http://www.locknfestival.com/livestream


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2016)

Psyched for Ween starting now. I want to like Umphreys, but I just don't.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 27, 2016)

Phil is coming on soon.  First set that I'll be able to watch, except for a small portion of Phish last night.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Psyched for Ween starting now. I want to like Umphreys, but I just don't.



Umphreys can be hit or miss. Half the shows I've seen I leave convinced they are a great band. The other half I leave thinking they kind of suck.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2016)

I think they're great musicians, but bad songwriters. The few times I've seen them live and several more that I've watched on video they just seem to link together prog rock guitar licks that don't really fit the common theme of a song.  Just a very disjointed sound and I guess people who are into them just love seeing Jake shred. He's definitely a bad ass lead guitarist


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think they're great musicians, but bad songwriters.



Yep. I do enjoy some songs like In the Kitchen, Ocean Billy, Divisions and so forth. But many of their songs are as you described, a 20 minute prog rock jam seeming very disjointed.

I've seen some shows, mostly older ones that were a bit more song and jam oriented. I've also seen others that seem like half prog / half untz which is a very weird combo to me.

Then again another maybe 10% of their songs are really nice beautiful sounding instrumentals.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 2, 2016)

I like UM but think their studio stuff is better then most of their live music. They do have some incredible live version of songs but I agree with the weird progressions and timings. Love their covers though!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2016)

Colorado is getting some Phish love tonight.  Best show of the summer IMO and it's not over yet. So good.  I'd have said Chula prior to tonight.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 15, 2016)

Live Video webcast of Bob Weir from the Capital Theater tomorrow night 10/16 at 8.  Setlists are heavy on the new album.

http://www.nugs.tv/Bob-Weir-Capitol-Theater-Webcast-2016.asp


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice. I've only heard "Only a River" so far and really dig it. I've heard great things about the new album


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. I've only heard "Only a River" so far and really dig it. I've heard great things about the new album



A lot of the new songs sound good.  I'm listening to an average stream of tonight's second set here now

http://mixlr.com/rippleish20/


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 16, 2016)

My pull from the DSO show at Stratton last weekend..... https://archive.org/details/dso2016-10-09.aud.flac16


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 19, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> My pull from the DSO show at Stratton last weekend..... https://archive.org/details/dso2016-10-09.aud.flac16



very nice...thanks for sharing


----------



## crank (Oct 29, 2016)

Saw Phil Lesh and Friends at the Cap last light.  We scored balcony seats off Stub Hub an hour before the show for $50 each.

As you guys know, I am not a huge PLAF fan.  I do like Larry Campbell and Luther Dickinson a lot though.  They were in last night's line up along with Jason Crosby on Keys, Barry Sless on pedal steel and guitar, Theresa Williams and Nicki Blum on vocals.  Sorry I don't know the drummer.

Overall better than I expected, though as usually too much aimless jamming for me.  Highlights were Sugaree and Help On The Way/Slipknot. (though Slipknot devolved into a lengthy jam.

Luther Dickenson was the best picker on the stage, but 3 guitars was 1 too many for me.

Love having the Capitol Theater just a few miles away from us.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 29, 2016)

I listened to a stream of most of this show. Better than expected for me as well but thought it was up and down. John Molo was on drums. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2016)

So, this got brought to my attention.  I had not seen it prior.  The sound (and video quality) is obviously poor being from 1969, but the glimpse at a young Garcia going off in such an animated fashion during what is not only my favorite Grateful Dead song, but probably my favorite song in general is pretty amazing to see. 

Jerry looks like what Trey looked like going nuts on stage when I first saw Phish 20+ years ago.  Pretty cool


----------



## caddis (Dec 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> So, this got brought to my attention.  I had not seen it prior.  The sound (and video quality) is obviously poor being from 1969, but the glimpse at a young Garcia going off in such an animated fashion during what is not only my favorite Grateful Dead song, but probably my favorite song in general is pretty amazing to see.
> 
> Jerry looks like what Trey looked like going nuts on stage when I first saw Phish 20+ years ago.  Pretty cool



Thanks for the video. I totally agree about the Trey comment. I've never seen any footage nor was I around in 69' to see Jerry getting into it like that. Where in the world did you dig that up?


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 4, 2016)

Dead and Company - Summer 2017 

06/15/2017 - Burgettstown, PA @ KeyBank Pavilion 
06/17/2017 - Boston, MA @ Fenway Park 
06/18/2017 - Boston, MA @ Fenway Park 
06/20/2017 - Saratoga Springs, NY @ Saratoga Performing Arts Center


----------



## Vortex (Dec 9, 2016)

Doing Fenway and Citi field.  Trying to find someone to go to Chicago with.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 10, 2016)

Doing Fenway, SPAC, Citi and Camden


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 10, 2016)

Warren Haynes Christmas Jam live stream.  Bob is on now .  Warren and friends next.

http://mixlr.com/terrapin_radio/


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 12, 2016)

Got my tickets for both nights at Fenway via the presale today


----------



## crank (Dec 13, 2016)

Last summer we bought tix last minute via stub hub and they were going for about a third of the original price.  I just checked for this year's Citi Field show and asking price is a lot less than it was last year.  I would like to go, but I am gonna wait again and hope there are tons of seats available.  May be a bad strategy as they are not playing 2 days in a row there like last summer.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 12, 2017)

Just came across this Bob live audio stream from Cincy.  Second set just began. OK sound.

http://mixlr.com/local-visual-artist/


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2017)

http://pagesix.com/2017/02/22/jerry...or-sale/?_ga=1.262142089.587668831.1472489533


----------



## chuckstah (May 2, 2017)

$20 Dead and co tix for Fenway and Spac
https://kickofftosummer.hvnlnna.com

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2018)

RIP Barlow. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 8, 2018)

So sad - his lyrics are in my soul... Forever...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably going to be doing a Barlow tribute show at the Spinning Room in Tannersville NY on March 17th


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 12, 2018)

March 17th - Tannersville NY
StudioB Band -Tribute to John Perry Barlow - Spinning Room Bar

https://www.facebook.com/events/2051829631761719/


----------



## Julius (Feb 28, 2019)

Yesterday in the NYTimes was a piece on the 50th anniversary of the Dark Star.  "The Brilliant Uncertainty of the Grateful Dead’s ‘Dark Star’   https://nyti.ms/2NxXaR4?smid=nytcore-ios-share

Boy I miss those days on the road with the boys. Best time of my life.., when the social media of the day was a bumper sticker.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 4, 2019)

Julius said:


> Yesterday in the NYTimes was a piece on the 50th anniversary of the Dark Star.  "The Brilliant Uncertainty of the Grateful Dead’s ‘Dark Star’   https://nyti.ms/2NxXaR4?smid=nytcore-ios-share
> 
> Boy I miss those days on the road with the boys. Best time of my life.., when the social media of the day was a bumper sticker.





and the copies of duprees diamond news that got handed out in the lots...setlists


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 5, 2019)

I was telling some younger friends JUST what we had to do to get good tapes back in the day..   They were shocked.

B&P baby - Blanks and postage....  US Mail...  get it right or lose your tape guy....


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 7, 2020)

[h=1]Fire On The Mountain - Official Grateful Dead & Chris Benchetler Film[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6XyzhH93JU


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 28, 2021)

Bump!  Oh yeah!  Howdy folks


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2021)

BeanoNYC said:


> Bump!  Oh yeah!  Howdy folks


A blast from the past.  Wow!  How is the fam? 

And on topic my latest threads: 






Found it here:  https://edeadshop.com/collections/g...ucts/grateful-dead-fire-on-the-mountain-shirt

Yes, that is a Grateful Skelton ski racing.  Pretty damn cool.


----------



## crank (Sep 29, 2021)

I want Billy and the Kids with Billy Strings and Tom Hamilton to tour.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2022)

Another winner!









						Grateful Dead Heliskier  t-shirt
					

Honor the athletes who participated in the Olympics with this Grateful Dead heliskier t-shirt. Order this tie dye shirt online now.




					edeadshop.com


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 2, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> A blast from the past.  Wow!  How is the fam?
> 
> And on topic my latest threads:
> 
> ...


Hey Man!  Things have been great. Just gearing up for the summer. Had a great air show last Sunday over my house. The Blue Angels almost shattered my windows on a fly by.

On topic:  What’s on the docket for this summer boys? I definitely have a few shows but am waiting for summer work schedule before I commit to more than Phish at Jones Beach.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2022)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey Man!  Things have been great. Just gearing up for the summer. Had a great air show last Sunday over my house. The Blue Angels almost shattered my windows on a fly by.
> 
> On topic:  What’s on the docket for this summer boys? I definitely have a few shows but am waiting for summer work schedule before I commit to more than Phish at Jones Beach.



Went to Boston Calling Sunday for Goose and Metallica

Upcoming:

6/4 - Marble Eyes 
6/10-6/11 - Stone Dead
7/1 - Dark Star Orchestra
7/3 - Nathaniel Raitliff
7/15 - Phish 
9/10 - Red Hot Chili Peppers
10/17 - Iron Maiden
10/23 - Neighbor

If you haven't seen Marble Eyes, Goose or Neighbor, definitely do so when they swing by you.  All are fantastic live.

That's it for now.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 16, 2022)

Had the thrill of getting to give BobR a great big hug yesterday in the lot. Great seeing you Bob. It was one hell of a show.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2022)

Beano, Thanks for making the effort  Great to say hi. Two great shows. 

 I caught six total.  I would go Boulder Friday, first best  , Boulder 2nd night 2nd,
 3, Sat Citi Field 3,  Foxborough   4,,  Hartford 5 and Friday Citi field six. All quality shows.  Two Boulder and Sat Citi Field were on different level.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 19, 2022)

Who's in for the final Dead and Company tour?

I'm going to Saturday night at SPAC and both nights at Fenway


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> Who's in for the final Dead and Company tour?
> 
> I'm going to Saturday night at SPAC and Fenway


Here


----------



## crank (Oct 22, 2022)

Going to Phil & Friends next Friday.  Marcus King and Duane Betts should put a little southern rock flair into the mix.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2022)

Wish we were still doing the AZ Summit.  This would be the year to do it again (for me).  The first weekend in February this year is Fire on the Mountain.  That's the weekend we held the event the last few years of it's existence. 

A great Jerry tribute from Portland called Rose Alley is playing.  I have seen them many times, including their first show ever.  The Stone Church had a cancellation and a long time friend and keyboardist Kevin Roper put a band together of Portland musicians last minute.  They were great and decided to make it a regular thing for the past couple of years until Aaron (Jerry) moved to Nashville.  

For Fire on the Mountain they are reforming with John Kadlicek filling in.   John K with Furthur was my favorite post Jerry project.  Would be really cool to see him play with Portland musicians I know.  

Nick if you're reading this......


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## thetrailboss (Saturday at 6:37 PM)

My wife found this for me at the Sugarloaf Inn. Love it—Sugarloaf skiing AND the Dead!!!!!

I’m seeing that they are available for purchase online here:  https://my-site-106993-108887.square.site/shop/men-s-unisex-apparel-/2


----------



## thetrailboss (Saturday at 6:40 PM)

And for Dead fans who need an excuse to make the trip to the ‘Loaf for skiing and riding:









						Fire on the Mountain
					

We'll be celebrating all things Grateful Dead February 3-5 at the fourth annual Fire on the Mountain Festival!




					www.sugarloaf.com


----------

